# The new Vostok Amphibia SE.



## lucky watch

Meranom and Vostok got this right. The 420 case on rubber.


----------



## 10 ATM

lucky watch said:


> Meranom and Vostok got this right.


They did indeed !

Received mine yesterday (no pics yet) and they're absolutely beautiful and well made. Like the new hands. The dial is a very dark, flat black without the usual lumps or bumps; print is crisp, lume isn't great but a lot better than it used to be and the new bezels are just quality.
And Yay! for the black date wheel !


----------



## alexwatch

Your watches look great and its long overdue. I hope Vostok would consider a matte finish case also.


----------



## watchloco

It is outstanding to read good reviews from all who have received one. That only means I have to get my hands on one sooner or later. Enjoy!


----------



## Perdendosi

Grr. Hrrumph. I'm still waiting for the 100s to go on sale. I twice missed my opportunity to get them (I think the sales window was less than 1/2 hour both times... and in the second time I even had one in my cart but didn't check out fast enough). All these "man these watches are so awesome" threads are starting to get my dander up!


----------



## JRMTactical

Perdendosi said:


> Grr. Hrrumph. I'm still waiting for the 100s to go on sale. I twice missed my opportunity to get them (I think the sales window was less than 1/2 hour both times... and in the second time I even had one in my cart but didn't check out fast enough). All these "man these watches are so awesome" threads are starting to get my dander up!


Dude, not only are they AWESOME, they're just damn awesomely awesome... I sit and stare at mine for at least 30 minutes a day and ruminate upon their awesome awesomeness! Both of mine are 100 cases, too...which is AWESOME! I can send you a PM in a little bit detailing all of the ways these things are awesome, maybe you can study the pictures and pick out some awesome things that I might have missed because of their awesomeness. I don't understand why this would upset you, Kyle....am I missing something. Maybe I'm just missing it because of my TWO awesome SE's!

Your awesome buddy,

"Awesome" Bobby


(Ok folks, let's see how this enthusiastic post goes over with our buddy Perdendosi!  My sick sense of humor may cause him to explode....not literally, more like Yosemite Sam vs Bugs Bunny type rant... LOL)


----------



## lucky watch

No one likes to see a fellow watch enthusiast getting their dander up but these are awesome watches and the feeling of awesomeness is greater because I feel I have been chosen. I put the watch on yesterday for the first time and it is so awesome that I had to sleep with it. I think there should be a special section on here for those that have been chosen. We could call it AWOC: THE AWSOMME WATCH OWNERS CLUB.









JRMTactical said:


> Dude, not only are they AWESOME, they're just damn awesomely awesome... I sit and stare at mine for at least 30 minutes a day and ruminate upon their awesome awesomeness! Both of mine are 100 cases, too...which is AWESOME! I can send you a PM in a little bit detailing all of the ways these things are awesome, maybe you can study the pictures and pick out some awesome things that I might have missed because of their awesomeness. I don't understand why this would upset you, Kyle....am I missing something. Maybe I'm just missing it because of my TWO awesome SE's!
> 
> Your awesome buddy,
> 
> "Awesome" Bobby
> 
> 
> (Ok folks, let's see how this enthusiastic post goes over with our buddy Perdendosi!  My sick sense of humor may cause him to explode....not literally, more like Yosemite Sam vs Bugs Bunny type rant... LOL)


----------



## 10 ATM

I too am a chosen one :-d


----------



## putra3007

Perdendosi said:


> Grr. Hrrumph. I'm still waiting for the 100s to go on sale. I twice missed my opportunity to get them (I think the sales window was less than 1/2 hour both times... and in the second time I even had one in my cart but didn't check out fast enough). All these "man these watches are so awesome" threads are starting to get my dander up!


I am waiting for the same one too....:roll:


----------



## schnurrp

lucky watch said:


> No one likes to see a fellow watch enthusiast getting their dander up but these are awesome watches and the feeling of awesomeness is greater because I feel I have been chosen. I put the watch on yesterday for the first time and it is so awesome that I had to sleep with it. I think there should be a special section on here for those that have been chosen. We could call it AWOC: THE AWSOMME WATCH OWNERS CLUB.


These posts are AWESOME!!! Lucky watch's "AWOC: THE AWSOMME WATCH OWNERS CLUB" is an _awesome_ idea!!! By the way, does that refer to an awesome watch or an awesome watch owner because I think I could belong to the second but probably not the first as I don't own an awesome SE.

edit: I really think they _are_ awesome, by the way.


----------



## JRMTactical

schnurrp said:


> These posts are AWESOME!!! Lucky watch's "AWOC: THE AWSOMME WATCH OWNERS CLUB" is an _awesome_ idea!!! By the way, does that refer to an awesome watch or an awesome watch owner because I think I could belong to the second but probably not the first as I don't own an awesome SE.
> 
> edit: I really think they _are_ awesome, by the way.


LOLOLOL!!! Lord, he is gonna bust a spring! I bet there will be little wisps of steam coming out of his ears!
We're a pretty unforgiving crowd at times aren't we!


----------



## lucky watch

I fully understand how you can be an awesome watch collector but to be a member of the AWOC you must have the watch. Owning said watch will lift you to a new level of awesomeness. Friends will bow to you and clear a path for those unique and especially chosen owners.



schnurrp said:


> These posts are AWESOME!!! Lucky watch's "AWOC: THE AWSOMME WATCH OWNERS CLUB" is an _awesome_ idea!!! By the way, does that refer to an awesome watch or an awesome watch owner because I think I could belong to the second but probably not the first as I don't own an awesome SE.
> 
> edit: I really think they _are_ awesome, by the way.


----------



## schnurrp




----------



## rothko

That looks like a 20mm strap notched to fit those tiny 18mm lugs.

It looks great!


----------



## billbrasky

Here is my membership application to AWOC:


----------



## randb

You guys aren't taking this forum seriously.......

Which is awesome
,

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

You are in mate.









billbrasky said:


> Here is my membership application to AWOC:
> 
> View attachment 1256143
> 
> 
> View attachment 1256144


----------



## 10 ATM

The awesomeness has just become more awesome ...put the rubber from the radio room on it.

(Nato straps, awesome as they are, really aren't my thing)



















hint for Meranom ...this should be a standard option, if possible


----------



## billbrasky

lucky watch said:


> You are in mate.


Woot! Can't wait to wear it, but I have a few more Raketas to wear first. Something tells me once I put it on it will spend a few days there. I also go a 090 with the other dial coming in the mail.


----------



## rymnd

If only there was an option to have the other bezel, too! Garrrr seeing all these awesome photos makes me want one so badly


----------



## Perdendosi

JRMTactical said:


> Dude, not only are they AWESOME, they're just damn awesomely awesome... I sit and stare at mine for at least 30 minutes a day and ruminate upon their awesome awesomeness! Both of mine are 100 cases, too...which is AWESOME! I can send you a PM in a little bit detailing all of the ways these things are awesome, maybe you can study the pictures and pick out some awesome things that I might have missed because of their awesomeness. I don't understand why this would upset you, Kyle....am I missing something. Maybe I'm just missing it because of my TWO awesome SE's!
> 
> Your awesome buddy,
> 
> "Awesome" Bobby
> 
> 
> (Ok folks, let's see how this enthusiastic post goes over with our buddy Perdendosi!  My sick sense of humor may cause him to explode....not literally, more like Yosemite Sam vs Bugs Bunny type rant... LOL)


----------



## Mecano




----------



## JRMTactical




----------



## Pato Sentado

I love that new Amphibians...


----------



## Perdendosi

Pato Sentado said:


> I love that new Amphibians...


... They are awesome.


----------



## JRMTactical

Ok....this awesome stuff is *STUPEFYING!!!*

(I checked the Thesaurus)


----------



## lucky watch

Just taken the SE off for the first time since last Friday as my new Sea-Gull arrived today. I feel bad, almost lost without the SE, as much as I love my new Sea-Gull. It’s a combination of having been chosen and the sheer awesomeness that comes with possession of an SE. Last I night I could not sleep. I awoke to find myself hovering just above my bed. It was all down to Vostok awesomeness,
Still won’t let it go to my head, I will try and keep both my feet firmly planted on the ground and take the forum more seriously.
Cheers.


----------



## rymnd

lucky watch said:


> Just taken the SE off for the first time since last Friday as my new Sea-Gull arrived today. I feel bad, almost lost without the SE, as much as I love my new Sea-Gull. It's a combination of having been chosen and the sheer awesomeness that comes with possession of an SE. Last I night I could not sleep. I awoke to find myself hovering just above my bed. It was all down to Vostok awesomeness,
> Still won't let it go to my head, I will try and keep both my feet firmly planted on the ground and take the forum more seriously.
> Cheers.


I'll look after the SE for you while you're having an affair with the SeaGull. Where are you located?

I'll give it back.

It's true.

Really.


----------



## drbobguy

They are really nice judging from photos, but if you're losing sleep over a watch you might have a problem. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strog

I got my 110SE last night. My wife asked what the package in the mail was. I told her that the package had Russian on it: "Oh, it's a watch. You and your watches". :-d










I wonder what she'll think if I order a couple more. :think:


----------



## Nucas

have any more of these popped up on meranom? I got lucky with a 420 on eBay but, owing to my complete lack of self control, would consider another style case as well.


----------



## spacetimefabric

Beautiful. If I didn't already have too many divers, this would be a buy. My blue Scuba dude will need to suffice, for now.


----------



## isti

My 710555KN has arrived.
Is this normal that I can't screw down the crown totaly?
My other concern is that the bezel can be rotated quite easily.










and a quick wirst shoot


----------



## emoscambio

Strog said:


> I got my 110SE last night. My wife asked what the package in the mail was. I told her that the package had Russian on it: "Oh, it's a watch. You and your watches". :-d
> 
> I wonder what she'll think if I order a couple more. :think:


Can you even figure how often how many of us have to hear this very sentence "Oh, it's a watch. You and your watches! " in their respective language, normally accompanied by rolling eyes to underscore its hidden unsaid meaning?


----------



## sorcer

isti said:


> Is this normal that I can't screw down the crown totaly?
> My other concern is that the bezel can be rotated quite easily.


Unfortunately, the issue with the crown is normal, it happens with Vostok often. Meranom mentioned that first watches had an issue with the bezel: it was either difficult to rotate it or easy enough.


----------



## avers

I like it!


----------



## Ampho

isti said:


> My 710555KN has arrived.
> Is this normal that I can't screw down the crown totaly?


Yes, this is Amphibia-typical, but not a problem.
Btw, nice Amphibia, congrats 

best


----------



## Strog

emoscambio said:


> Can you even figure how often how many of us have to hear this very sentence "Oh, it's a watch. You and your watches! " in their respective language, normally accompanied by rolling eyes to underscore its hidden unsaid meaning?


I wasn't surprised at the "You and your watches" part.

I thought it was funny that she already figured out Russian writing means watch considering this is my 2nd Russian watch. :-d


----------



## Ham2

emoscambio said:


> Can you even figure how often how many of us have to hear this very sentence "Oh, it's a watch. You and your watches! " in their respective language, normally accompanied by rolling eyes to underscore its hidden unsaid meaning?


From my wife, my 6 year old and my postman...


----------



## emoscambio

Ham2 said:


> From my wife, my 6 year old and my postman...


Oh yes, the postwoman! The lovely Bavarian Frau Liebsch! I have to go to the local mini-post-office and pick up my padded envelops, all coming from Poland as signed for mail. The envelops are always waiting for me, there is a lollypop waiting for my four years old daughter, who strangely enough always want to accompany me to the post office. Then back in the car, the ripping off the envelop including the bubble wrap coating, Keeping the stamps for my neighbour. Unwrapping with more or less violence the watch tightly packed in toilet paper and duct tape, admiring it for a while, winding by two or three turns, wondering whether the tiny subsecond turns or not, which it eventually always does, and driving back home full of joy, yet in a rush because of some soon ending auction


----------



## TokyoLunch

Guess who just joined Club AWESOME!!









Never had a 'nato' before. Took a while of pfaffing around trying to sort it out. I think I got it. Seems like you are meant to tuck the end of the strap back? (as per pic).

Anyway, cool stuff.

Giddyup!


----------



## Strog

I just got this strap last night. I figured the orange would go well with the second hand and the black with white stitching would match the dial.

I'm happy with the result and it's more comfortable than the strap that came with the watch. It's not quite so orange once you put it on your wrist. b-)


----------



## Oolong

Looking at these really makes me look forward to receiving the Amphibia SE I just ordered from Meranom! Received a back-in-stock notice through my e-mail and managed to exercise self-control throughout most of the evening. When I checked half an hour ago, the one I wanted was still in stock, so I took the plunge and ordered.


----------



## sorcer

Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420555S Meranom.com

3 timepieces are available!!! Buy them all!!


----------



## lucky watch

sorcer said:


> Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420555S Meranom.com
> 
> 3 timepieces are available!!! Buy them all!!


Thanks sorcer. I just ordered the Amphibian classic 420555s on a Vostok mesh. You cant just have one.. Now I will be double awsome.


----------



## frantsous

Tested in a cuban cayo last week:


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome to the club Tokyolunch and frantsous. Were there in leaks in the Cuban cayo?


----------



## Bastiat

Wow! So nice. Was it a limited run or will more be made?


----------



## meranom

Bastiat said:


> Wow! So nice. Was it a limited run or will more be made?


will be made


----------



## isti

sorcer said:


> Unfortunately, the issue with the crown is normal, it happens with Vostok often. Meranom mentioned that first watches had an issue with the bezel: it was either difficult to rotate it or easy enough.





Ampho said:


> Yes, this is Amphibia-typical, but not a problem.
> Btw, nice Amphibia, congrats
> 
> best


Thank you guys for the info! |>
Is there any trick to make the bezel action stiffer?

I've just arrived back from a sailing/fishing trip where I was wearing my Amphibia all the time:


----------



## sorcer

isti said:


> Is there any trick to make the bezel action stiffer?


I am afraid the only way to make the bezel stiffer is to take the bezel off and play with the wire...probably easier to leave it as it is.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Salted water... I do not know if it was the idea of the designers, but all my Amphibians which had swon in the sea have perfect bezel action...


----------



## billbrasky

My two favorite Vostok cases, 100 and 090

















Unfortunately, I managed to bang my 100 against a door frame and scratched up the crystal a bit.

As much as I love these watches I really wish Vostok would offer some upgrades. Sapphire and Superlume would take these guys to another level of awesome. I, for one, would be willing to pay the extra price. I would love to see Vostok make something like a "supreme edition" someday. I think they would sell like hotcakesand it's not like they are expensive watches to begin with.


----------



## mysterian

Strog said:


> I just got this strap last night. I figured the orange would go well with the second hand and the black with white stitching would match the dial.
> 
> I'm happy with the result and it's more comfortable than the strap that came with the watch. It's not quite so orange once you put it on your wrist. b-)


Strog,... I really like your strap choice. Can you mention where you bought it please?


----------



## Strog

mysterian said:


> Strog,... I really like your strap choice. Can you mention where you bought it please?


Here you go: :-!

HDT Design Evolution NATO Strap 20mm 22mm


----------



## lightcycle1

mysterian said:


> Strog,... I really like your strap choice. Can you mention where you bought it please?


I beat you to the asking and I have one on the way for my new-to-me orange Mako......

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phlebas

I want a 100333 really badly. When is the next batch for sale?


----------



## lucky watch

Well I do like that 090, very traditional. I guess we already got an SE so how about an AE ? Awesome Edition.


billbrasky said:


> My two favorite Vostok cases, 100 and 090
> 
> View attachment 1273140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1273141
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I managed to bang my 100 against a door frame and scratched up the crystal a bit.
> 
> As much as I love these watches I really wish Vostok would offer some upgrades. Sapphire and Superlume would take these guys to another level of awesome. I, for one, would be willing to pay the extra price. I would love to see Vostok make something like a "supreme edition" someday. I think they would sell like hotcakesand it's not like they are expensive watches to begin with.


----------



## invernomuto

phlebas said:


> I want a 100333 really badly. When is the next batch for sale?


+1


----------



## OKEAH

Better lume definitely. Sapphire I have no use for if it increases the price. There are excellent reasons for acrylic. It will not feel like a BOCTOK. Too neo-capitalist blingy.

It should be kept cheap. It is already selling like hotcakes. Supply should increase.

Quality control in proper assembly and lubrication of the movement is much more important for me, and it has been very problematic with the 2416b recently. I sincerely hope that the SE have better assembled and lubricated movements.

How about a 30 ATM version Comrades? Like the old one whose bezel was adopted in the 555 SE? With THICKKKK crystal? And perhaps a matte case AND bezel? Heavy, tank-like and minimalistic?


----------



## JonS1967

OKEAH said:


> Better lume definitely. Sapphire I have no use for if it increases the price. There are excellent reasons for acrylic. It will not feel like a BOCTOK. Too neo-capitalist blingy.
> 
> It should be kept cheap. It is already selling like hotcakes. Supply should increase.
> 
> Quality control in proper assembly and lubrication of the movement is much more important for me, and it has been very problematic with the 2416b recently. I sincerely hope that the SE have better assembled and lubricated movements.
> 
> How about a 30 ATM version Comrades? Like the old one whose bezel was adopted in the 555 SE? With THICKKKK crystal? And perhaps a matte case AND bezel? Heavy, tank-like and minimalistic?


+1000 :-!


----------



## billbrasky

OKEAH said:


> Better lume definitely. Sapphire I have no use for if it increases the price. There are excellent reasons for acrylic. It will not feel like a BOCTOK. Too neo-capitalist blingy.
> 
> It should be kept cheap. It is already selling like hotcakes. Supply should increase.
> 
> Quality control in proper assembly and lubrication of the movement is much more important for me, and it has been very problematic with the 2416b recently. I sincerely hope that the SE have better assembled and lubricated movements.
> 
> How about a 30 ATM version Comrades? Like the old one whose bezel was adopted in the 555 SE? With THICKKKK crystal? And perhaps a matte case AND bezel? Heavy, tank-like and minimalistic?


I guess it wouldn't have to be sapphire, just something much more scratch-proof would be fine with me. I'm pretty bad about knocking my watches around sometimes. You're right, a good acrylic would probably be fine without much of a cost increase.

I am well aware that they sell lightning fast.  What I meant was that I think you could raise the price some more to compensate for the better materials and it wouldn't put people off buying them.

I like your idea for the 30 ATM version.

This might be sacrilege, but I have often fantasized about the 555 dial being sandwiched. I know it would never happen, but thinking about it makes me drool.


----------



## Topi

OKEAH said:


> Better lume definitely. Sapphire I have no use for if it increases the price. There are excellent reasons for acrylic. It will not feel like a BOCTOK. Too neo-capitalist blingy.


Have you had the chance to check the lume of the new paddle hands? It's quite good - I was surprised one night when I could easily tell the time at 4 AM (I really don't like cats to wake me up in the night but it still happens).

Sapphire or mineral glass in Vostok - hmm, ask the owners of the 1967 about that one. Acrylic really is fine.

Topi


----------



## Mecano

Acrylic really is fine.Cheap and easy to polish.


----------



## Pato Sentado

Nice lume must be and not complicated or expensive.
Acrylic domed glass is part of the Amphibian design, as it is supposed that water pressure against the dome makes it ever more waterproof.
With this SE they have met 3 of my demands: Lume, new caseback and reedition of soviet classic bezels.


----------



## isti

Pato Sentado said:


> Salted water... I do not know if it was the idea of the designers, but all my Amphibians which had swon in the sea have perfect bezel action...


Salt water solved the problem, thank you!


----------



## billbrasky

isti said:


> Salt water solved the problem, thank you!


Thats interesting.


----------



## X.R.

Oh boy, you guys are killing me! I saw this thread too late, they have already sold out the most popular ones. I love the 100 case, only radio room dial left, which I have owned one from the 1990.o| I think I still want one.


----------



## X.R.

OKEAH said:


> Better lume definitely. Sapphire I have no use for if it increases the price. There are excellent reasons for acrylic. It will not feel like a BOCTOK. Too neo-capitalist blingy.
> 
> It should be kept cheap. It is already selling like hotcakes. Supply should increase.
> 
> Quality control in proper assembly and lubrication of the movement is much more important for me, and it has been very problematic with the 2416b recently. I sincerely hope that the SE have better assembled and lubricated movements.
> 
> How about a 30 ATM version Comrades? Like the old one whose bezel was adopted in the 555 SE? With THICKKKK crystal? And perhaps a matte case AND bezel? Heavy, tank-like and minimalistic?


Yeah! That's the way to go! :-!


----------



## sorcer

A couple of 090SE are in stock. Hurry up!


----------



## meranom

sorcer said:


> A couple of 090SE are in stock. Hurry up!


London never sleep?


----------



## sorcer

meranom said:


> London never sleep?


It does occasionally  some people here desperately wanted to buy SE.


----------



## Kisifer

Are they sold out again? Grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## meranom

Kisifer said:


> Are they sold out again? Grrrrrrrrrrrr


 I hope that next month we will get more watches


----------



## cestommek

Great news!
Thanks


----------



## Kisifer

meranom said:


> I hope that next month we will get more watches


Next month??? That's very loooooooooooooong!!! Hehehehe


----------



## jose-CostaRica

This time I'll be ready to order 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

oh man! missed these.


sorcer said:


> A couple of 090SE are in stock. Hurry up!


----------



## phlebas

> I hope that next month we will get more watches


I hope so, desperate for one.


----------



## Topi

Received the 420 SE yesterday, now wearing it today and the watch has made a really positive impression on me.

































To me, this watch somehow manages to combine so0me features of a good-quality mainstream dive watch with some features of Vostok's past. A really wearable watch. I hope the movement is also a good one, the rotor of this one makes a bit more noise than the others I have.

By the way, there was a really positive thread about the Vostok SE watches at Uhrforum.de, started by 10 ATM who also writes here. Unfortunately I could find the thread again when I tried.

-Topi


----------



## meranom

Topi said:


> By the way, there was a really positive thread about the Vostok SE watches at Uhrforum.de, started by 10 ATM who also writes here. Unfortunately I could find the thread again when I tried.
> 
> -Topi


Neuerscheinung , Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 110555BN - UhrForum

Vostok laesst die alten Militaer-Modelle wieder aufleben - UhrForum


----------



## 10 ATM

meranom said:


> Neuerscheinung , Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 110555BN - UhrForum
> 
> Vostok laesst die alten Militaer-Modelle wieder aufleben - UhrForum


you forgot this one :-d

Vostok Amphibia Special Edition x 2 - UhrForum


----------



## Topi

10 ATM said:


> you forgot this one :-d
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Special Edition x 2 - UhrForum


I'd only seen one of those threads but based on my 420 SE I fully agree with your comment "Dies sind Modelle die sich nicht zu verstecken brauchen. Nicht nur fuer eingeschworene Fans sondern auch die breite Masse ansprechend...die muessten sich in der Auslage eines normalen Uhrengeschaeftes nicht schaemen, ganz im Gegenteil ...und schon gar nicht in Anbetracht des Preises." in the thread of this link.

Topi


----------



## meranom

10 ATM said:


> you forgot this one :-d
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Special Edition x 2 - UhrForum


Danke


----------



## lucky watch

Topi said:


> Received the 420 SE yesterday, now wearing it today and the watch has made a really positive impression on me.
> 
> View attachment 1293914
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293915
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293916
> 
> 
> To me, this watch somehow manages to combine so0me features of a good-quality mainstream dive watch with some features of Vostok's past. A really wearable watch. I hope the movement is also a good one, the rotor of this one makes a bit more noise than the others I have.
> 
> By the way, there was a really positive thread about the Vostok SE watches at Uhrforum.de, started by 10 ATM who also writes here. Unfortunately I could find the thread again when I tried.
> 
> -Topi


More than a watch, beautiful.


----------



## Pato Sentado

After getting tired of waiting for the reedition... an original soiet got into my sights...


----------



## ekeko

Great choice Pato. I'm also waiting for Meranom to get new stock too but meantime still enjoying my vintage Vostoks. Terrific watches.


----------



## Papichulo

I cannot believe I did not read this thread before today. I have been a lurker on this forum, as I spend most of my time in the F74 and F71 forums. I will be checking this everyday and of course on Meranom's website; I just registered over there so I can get pinged. I like the 420 too!


----------



## lucky watch

This arrived today on a trade from Austria. It's the 710 or ministry case. New, box, papers etc. I got a 100 SE coming tomorrow and another 420 still in the Meranom shop. If you are reading this Meranom I ordered my 420 a month ago. Please send it soon. When they all arrive I will have 4.
The black Zulu feels good quality. I just love the SE range.


----------



## meranom

lucky watch said:


> This arrived today on a trade from Austria. It's the 710 or ministry case. New, box, papers etc. I got a 100 SE coming tomorrow and another 420 still in the Meranom shop. If you are reading this Meranom I ordered my 420 a month ago. Please send it soon. When they all arrive I will have 4.
> The black Zulu feels good quality. I just love the SE range.


You ordered 420555 and 100333 ?


----------



## lucky watch

meranom said:


> You ordered 420555 and 100333 ?


No I ordered a 420 silver bezel no date. It was showing in stock so I paid on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] November. I got a 100 coming tomorrow from a friend.
Order Number: 5122528864
Vendor Product ID: c_prod_0
Product Description: Amphibian Classic 420555S
Product Name: Amphibian Classic 420555S
Quantity: 1 with a Vostok mesh strap.

Thanks.


----------



## lucky watch

Time for some colour.


----------



## drbobguy

Great strap, never seen one like that before.

Can't wait to pick one of these up when they're back in stock. I know Meranom is frustrated with the delays, but I'm just happy these weren't a limited run and they should be back in stock sometime soon.


----------



## meranom

lucky watch said:


> No I ordered a 420 silver bezel no date. It was showing in stock so I paid on the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] November. I got a 100 coming tomorrow from a friend.
> 
> Thanks.


hi
shipped on 28/11/2013
track number was sent to you too


----------



## Torbjorn

Presenting to you my new 100-case Radio Room that I recieved from Meranom yesterday. This is the version with the sterile caseback and ordinary hands, but I don't mind...the sterile caseback adds to a utilitarian, "no-frills" feeling I think...Bought it on a Nato, not quite my style so I'm trying it out on a dark brown waterproof leather to start with. 
Torbjorn


----------



## lucky watch

meranom said:


> hi
> shipped on 28/11/2013
> track number was sent to you too


I just checked my account and it says shipped! Yipee! I did not get an email.
Thanks meranom.


----------



## lucky watch

My new 100 arrived today.


----------



## seagullfan

Any word when the new shipment might arrive?


----------



## Topi

Heads-up: some SE's available at Meranom right now, in 420 and 710 case. I'd grab one but there are only 555 dials that I already have. If it were a 333 I'd have first bought one and then posted here.

Topi


----------



## subrosa

Wow...no-date Vostok?! I'm in love.

Hope the SE line is here to stay. I love them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer

Ggrrrrr no black bezel ones!!! I'll have to wait some more.


----------



## lucky watch

I just checked the tracking number on mine from Meranom and it has just been released from Russian customs today so I should have it soon. Been playing with mine today and I am impressed with the straps. The Nato and the rubber are good quality. My next 420 should come with the Vostok mesh and I cant wait to try. It would be great to have one of each model but I would need to sell a few watches first! I think I still love my black bezel 420 the most. Well for today anyway.


----------



## chemdude

I too plan on joining the AWOC club. As soon as I am lucky enough to find a 110 in stock.


----------



## lucky watch

chemdude said:


> I too plan on joining the AWOC club. As soon as I am lucky enough to find a 110 in stock.


Look forward to seeing your pictures. ;-)


----------



## Perdendosi

This weekend, I got to join the AWOC club, picking up a 100-case Amphibian SE. Sorry for the lack of pics, but for a quick review: I'm seriously impressed.









I love the 100-style case. Full without being overwhelming. Feels really solid.
Hey look-- a white-on-black date window! How many affordables do we see with a black face and a stupid black on white date. Everyone complains, but not here!
The bezel insert seems really sharp. My bezel turns very easily (so I think I have to replace the spring with one of Bobby's handmade bezel springs) but that's a small annoyance.
I'm usually one for a textured dial, with patterns or applied numerals or indices, or anything to give it depth and texture, but the dial is really striking here. It seems very clean and well-printed. I noticed no flaws. Lume seems a little weak, but probably better than my Scuba Dude.
I love that the watches were sold with rubber, or NATO, or mesh, since so many Vostok bracelets are throwaway. This is a serious, heavy-duty Nato. The brushed, rounded keepers are stitched in, and the nylon is super thick. It's not the most flexible nylon I've ever encountered, and all parts of the strap feel stiff, but it's way better than getting some cheap piece of plastic or folded metal that falls apart when you look at it funny. (It is sad that the NATO covers up the awesome custom case back. But it's a small price to pay.)

From others pictures, I couldn't tell if the second hand on this particular model was red or orange. As you can see from my sweater, it's not particularly red, but it's not particularly orange, either. I think you could get away with either red or orange straps, and it would probably look OK.

I have a couple more straps coming from Crown & Buckle, including a bond-style black/olive nato and a heavy duty khaki, both of which I think will look really awesome.
I'm also considering a bezel from pers or Dave Murphy + a deep red bezel insert to create a Black Bay-type look, though I don't really want to mess with the style I've got...

All-in-all, I give Meranom and Vostok an A. This one really is a step up for them, and not at a huge step up in price!


----------



## lucky watch

Perdendosi said:


> This weekend, I got to join the AWOC club, picking up a 100-case Amphibian SE. Sorry for the lack of pics, but for a quick review: I'm seriously impressed.
> 
> I love the 100-style case. Full without being overwhelming. Feels really solid.
> Hey look-- a white-on-black date window! How many affordables do we see with a black face and a stupid black on white date. Everyone complains, but not here!
> The bezel insert seems really sharp. My bezel turns very easily (so I think I have to replace the spring with one of Bobby's handmade bezel springs) but that's a small annoyance.
> I'm usually one for a textured dial, with patterns or applied numerals or indices, or anything to give it depth and texture, but the dial is really striking here. It seems very clean and well-printed. I noticed no flaws. Lume seems a little weak, but probably better than my Scuba Dude.
> I love that the watches were sold with rubber, or NATO, or mesh, since so many Vostok bracelets are throwaway. This is a serious, heavy-duty Nato. The brushed, rounded keepers are stitched in, and the nylon is super thick. It's not the most flexible nylon I've ever encountered, and all parts of the strap feel stiff, but it's way better than getting some cheap piece of plastic or folded metal that falls apart when you look at it funny. (It is sad that the NATO covers up the awesome custom case back. But it's a small price to pay.)
> 
> From others pictures, I couldn't tell if the second hand on this particular model was red or orange. As you can see from my sweater, it's not particularly red, but it's not particularly orange, either. I think you could get away with either red or orange straps, and it would probably look OK.
> 
> I have a couple more straps coming from Crown & Buckle, including a bond-style black/olive nato and a heavy duty khaki, both of which I think will look really awesome.
> I'm also considering a bezel from pers or Dave Murphy + a deep red bezel insert to create a Black Bay-type look, though I don't really want to mess with the style I've got...
> 
> All-in-all, I give Meranom and Vostok an A. This one really is a step up for them, and not at a huge step up in price!


Looks awesome man. Welcome to the club. I would like to see the pictures of your new straps.


----------



## MEzz

Patiently waiting for the 090se to be back in stock. All the picture above are making me drool.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnurrp

Comrade President lucky watch,

Having already been identified (by myself) as an "Awesome Watch Collector" and having bought a Vostok Amphibian SE as pictured below on Dec 8, I wish to be granted membership in the A.W.O.C.

Respectfully


----------



## Topi

schnurrp said:


>


Well, the 555 bezel seems to a homage to a bezel used at least in the old swivel lug 350s. But is there an obvious prototype for this dial among old Vostoks? The other dial, with the blakc bezel (333) is fairly obvious (at least to one that has one of those, such as I).

Topi


----------



## schnurrp

Topi said:


> Well, the 555 bezel seems to a homage to a bezel used at least in the old swivel lug 350s. But is there an obvious prototype for this dial among old Vostoks? The other dial, with the blakc bezel (333) is fairly obvious (at least to one that has one of those, such as I).
> 
> Topi


Topi, when buying this new Vostok watch (my first one) "authenticity" never entered my mind, which was refreshing. Reflecting, I guess the closest vintage amphibian would be the 300m type 350, without the swing lugs of course. I chose the stainless steel bezel because this was the detail on vintage amphibians (chrome-plated brass bezel) that had always irritated me a little.

Cheers!


----------



## lucky watch

schnurrp said:


> Comrade President lucky watch,
> 
> Having already been identified (by myself) as an "Awesome Watch Collector" and having bought a Vostok Amphibian SE as pictured below on Dec 8, I wish to be granted membership in the A.W.O.C.
> 
> Respectfully
> I hereby pronounce that today the 10[SUP]th[/SUP] December 2013, schnurrp is an official member of the A.W.O.C. Welcome friend. What an excellent choice mate, looks a treat on the factory mesh.


----------



## lucky watch

Its here! The 420 without the date on the factory mesh.


----------



## DM71

These new Vostok are awesome indeed! I was very sad to missed them when they came out. Fortunately, I received an email from Meranom yesterday telling me that they had received some of the 100LE case on mesh. When I got on the site, it was showing 5 available, well, four now since I bought one : ) I really really like what they have done with these new release and the 100 case will be a new one for me. It's beautiful and the no date dial will make the watch even more versatile since I will not have to spend 5 minutes just to set the date. I also like the paddle hands.

I really wanted the one with the black bezel (100333), which I've also put on my wish list, but the chromed one with the lumed pip will do for now. I want them all!

En route pour le Québec!









EDIT: Will I be part of the club too? PLease : )


----------



## lucky watch

DM71 said:


> These new Vostok are awesome indeed! I was very sad to missed them when they came out. Fortunately, I received an email from Meranom yesterday telling me that they had received some of the 100LE case on mesh. When I got on the site, it was showing 5 available, well, four now since I bought one : ) I really really like what they have done with these new release and the 100 case will be a new one for me. It's beautiful and the no date dial will make the watch even more versatile since I will not have to spend 5 minutes just to set the date. I also like the paddle hands.
> 
> I really wanted the one with the black bezel (100333), which I've also put on my wish list, but the chromed one with the lumed pip will do for now. I want them all!
> 
> En route pour le Québec!
> 
> View attachment 1309124
> 
> 
> EDIT: Will I be part of the club too? PLease : )


 The 100 on the mesh looks FAB. You are now in the AWOC.


----------



## sorcer

hey, so many watch are still available! I thought some people desperately wanted to buy at least one timepiece.


----------



## Papichulo

There are several styles to select from; however, I am waiting for a 420 with calendar.


----------



## Kisifer

Papichulo said:


> There are several styles to select from; however, I am waiting for a 420 with calendar.


Me too 

Xenofon


----------



## BizzyC

How is the mesh? Is it better quality than the bracelet that comes with the original Amphibia?

Sent from my BizzyC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucky watch

Just got the gang together.


----------



## lucky watch

Loads better. Smooth with a good weight and the Vostok logo on the clasp sets it off.


BizzyC said:


> How is the mesh? Is it better quality than the bracelet that comes with the original Amphibia?
> 
> Sent from my BizzyC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## captain_hx

why do you have so many? isnt one enough? you seem to love your LEs

i really like the 420333 but i think it will be a bit small for my wrist so ill be trying the 100333 instead



lucky watch said:


> Just got the gang together.
> 
> View attachment 1311846
> 
> 
> View attachment 1311847


----------



## lucky watch

I can't decide which model I like best so I got to try them all to find out. For me they are perfect I love them as much as I love my 67. Well nearly as much.


captain_hx said:


> why do you have so many? isnt one enough? you seem to love your LEs
> 
> i really like the 420333 but i think it will be a bit small for my wrist so ill be trying the 100333 instead


----------



## captain_hx

difficult choice to make, they all look nice.

what kind of strap do you have on the 420? is it rubber or leather?



lucky watch said:


> I can't decide which model I like best so I got to try them all to find out. For me they are perfect I love them as much as I love my 67. Well nearly as much.


----------



## MEzz

I am holding out for the 090SE's


----------



## CASD

Dumb question....Does the watch come with the strap shown ? The reason I ask is that I can't add more then one add-on strap ?


----------



## lucky watch

Both my 420 come on rubber. Good quality. I asked Meranon to fit a Vostok mesh to the no date model and again its a quality strap.


captain_hx said:


> difficult choice to make, they all look nice.
> 
> what kind of strap do you have on the 420? is it rubber or leather?


----------



## lucky watch

All the straps are standard except the no date 420. I paid extra for the Vostok mesh.


CASD said:


> Dumb question....Does the watch come with the strap shown ? The reason I ask is that I can't add more then one add-on strap ?


----------



## Colin63

Here's mine on a wjean shark mesh strap.


----------



## CASD

So it does come with the strap in the picture ?


----------



## lucky watch

Only the mesh was an extra.


CASD said:


> So it does come with the strap in the picture ?


----------



## CASD

ok


----------



## Noam the Newt

I have been drooling over these for a few weeks now... and had continually been putting off going to the Meranom site, knowing I'd end up buying one (I wanted to save money). But I was too naive and did not realise stocks were limited and demand was overwhelming.

But now that I have money and want to buy a piece, they are all out of stock !!! :-x Are these likely to be re-stocked at some point? I've searched fruitlessly for other vendors of this model (420SE) and can't find any.... Sad times for me.

Some very nice pics in this thread making my lust for 420SE with date even more powerful!  Enjoy, and hopefully I can become a participating member of the club sometime soon.


----------



## sq100

Noam the Newt said:


> I have been drooling over these for a few weeks now... and had continually been putting off going to the Meranom site, knowing I'd end up buying one (I wanted to save money). But I was too naive and did not realise stocks were limited and demand was overwhelming.
> 
> But now that I have money and want to buy a piece, they are all out of stock !!! :-x Are these likely to be re-stocked at some point? I've searched fruitlessly for other vendors of this model (420SE) and can't find any.... Sad times for me.


These are actually Meranom only models, so you wont find them from other sellers. I've seen one or two pass by on the bay (at prices higher then what they are sold for at Meranom). He'll probably have more in stock soon.


----------



## Papichulo

sq100 said:


> These are actually Meranom only models, so you wont find them from other sellers. I've seen one or two pass by on the bay (at prices higher then what they are sold for at Meranom). He'll probably have more in stock soon.


From a business-standpoint and knowing how attentive Meranom is I am confident I will get an email from him telling me a 420 with calendar is available and then I too will have one. I am otherwise patiently waiting Meranom! Cheers


----------



## meranom

hello
we are on vacation till 23 december
after this date I hope we can offer SE models


----------



## Noam the Newt

meranom said:


> hello
> we are on vacation till 23 december
> after this date I hope we can offer SE models


Thanks--this is fantastic to hear. :-!
Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## CASD

Yesterday I ordered a 710555KN, My only choice for a plain dial 710.. I'd like to order a 090 soon, anything going to be made with the Scuba Dude Dial but of course with upgraded lum
My With list:
Orange(But any color would do) Scuba Dude Dial Available on all cases W/WO date window
Yellow Dials


----------



## DM71

Let me fix this for you, it's possible English is not your native language...



meranom said:


> hello
> we are on vacation till 23 december
> *after this date we can offer SE models*


See what I did here? This is much better like that! :-!

I would be very sad if you were not making more, so please, find a way! Talk to Santa, I don't know... :-d

Happy holidays!


----------



## MEzz

meranom said:


> hello
> we are on vacation till 23 december
> after this date I hope we can offer SE models


And... I will order 090 se on the 24th 😀

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo

As will I.


----------



## ben_m

SE related question: I want to swap out the auto for a new 2409- will the supplied movement retaining ring work? And will an old Amphibia back designed for the 420 case with 2409 movement fit over the 2409 in a 100 case?


----------



## roverguy78

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of my 090333MKN... Should be here any day now.


----------



## Pato Sentado

All 24XX movements are interchangeable.


----------



## ben_m

Pato Sentado said:


> All 24XX movements are interchangeable.


Thanks- but there is still the case back issue. On a new case that designed only for automatic movements, like the 100 case, will a flat back from a hand -wound 420 case fit with a 2409 underneath?


----------



## CASD

From Meranom site:
2409 movement
24 mm. caliber sensitive movement with a central second hand.
Height (height of second pin, minute pin not included) – 3,7 mm.
17 ruby jewels.
Average daily rate: -20…+60 sec.
Frequency: 19800 semi-oscillations per hour.
Run-time reserve not less than 38 hrs.

2416B movement
24 mm. caliber sensitive movement with central second hand.
Date calendar of instant action.
Automatic movement with a safety device keeping the spring safe from overwinding.
Height (height of second pin, minute pin not included) – 6,3 mm.
31 ruby jewels.
Average daily rate: -20…+60 sec.
Frequency: 19800 semi-oscillations per hour.
Run-time reserve not less than 31 hrs.

Not sure if this will help


----------



## schnurrp

ben_m said:


> Thanks- but there is still the case back issue. On a new case that designed only for automatic movements, like the 100 case, will a flat back from a hand -wound 420 case fit with a 2409 underneath?


Since I don't own the new watches in question this will be a guess (my two cents!), I think the backs will be interchangeable but keep in mind that the 2409 will be very happy with the case back in place designed for the auto but not the other way around. The vintage watch backs are identical except the auto backs are just slightly more highly domed to clear the counterweight.


----------



## James_

I have a 710555KN on the way so I'll be a member soon! It's showing on royal mail tracking as well now, hopefully have it before the new year.

I've always wanted an Amphibia but there was a few elements I didn't like, mainly the hands. I like everything about the SE though but I only really like the full SS bezel models.


----------



## CASD

I ordered the same one..but they are on vacation so hopefully they will ship next week..


----------



## James_

CASD said:


> I ordered the same one..but they are on vacation so hopefully they will ship next week..


When did you order it? It's been out of stock for days.


----------



## CASD

I think I got the last one... ordered on Dec 14th


----------



## James_

Lucky! So have they been on holiday since you ordered it?


----------



## Papichulo

James_ said:


> Lucky! So have they been on holiday since you ordered it?


not to butt in, but he stated that he would be on vacation this week. Cheers


----------



## CASD

went on Holiday on the 15th which with the time difference I ordered it then


----------



## CASD

Papichulo said:


> not to butt in, but he stated that he would be on vacation this week. Cheers


From the web site:
Due to our vacation from 14 to 23 December,
execution of orders may be delayed


----------



## James_

Got mine today! Thoroughly impressed. My Seiko is going to be taking a back seat for a while!


----------



## ekeko

My 420SE on mesh arrived today, took about 10days to UK. I got lucky and managed to get one of the last batch, been waiting several months but well worth waiting for.


----------



## James_

ekeko said:


> My 420SE on mesh arrived today, took about 10days to UK. I got lucky and managed to get one of the last batch, been waiting several months but well worth waiting for.












Think I'm gonna order the mesh bracelet as well.


----------



## Clickjack

He sent me a reply saying they would be on sale 2 days after their vacation. If his English is correct, that would be the 25th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

Some of you guys are lucky. Looks like I will have to finish 2013 without my 100555B : (

Mine cleared Russian customs yesterday, so it's still pretty far from Quebec. I guess it's going to be my first watch of 2014! 
Aw man, I'll have to wait, it's ok...


----------



## subrosa

Mine is hanging out in Russia still...

"Moskva PCI-2 Released by customs"

I went with the 710, I just love the cushion case and the dial/hands combo. 

How are the spring bars on these guys? They seem like the NATOs/Zulus shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Kisifer

...still waiting for a 420 with date window... Hopefully my waiting will end soon.

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frantsous

Some 420333S available ... but the price jumped from $106.66 to $121.55

The same way, 420555S has jumped from $97.39 to $108.23


----------



## tutu

Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 420333S Meranom.com

gogogogoggogogog
420SE


----------



## Noam the Newt

I have just submitted an order for the 420333S model. So happy.

Everyone else... get 'em while they are still here! :-!


----------



## Shmoog

Likewise, 420333S on its way at last


----------



## Kisifer

Got one too!!!! Finally!!


----------



## Delta32

Does anyone know if the 090 or 710 with black bezels are coming back? I'm more hooked on those than the 420.


----------



## TheBuzzard

Delta32 said:


> Does anyone know if the 090 or 710 with black bezels are coming back? I'm more hooked on those than the 420.


I'd like to know this as well. I ordered a 420 but I really do love the look of the 710.


----------



## frantsous

waiting for a 100333s since aa long time .....


----------



## captain_hx

i feel you brother



frantsous said:


> waiting for a 100333s since aa long time .....


----------



## Clickjack

13 420's left. I was going to pull the trigger on a Blue face scuba dude today. Should I jump on the SE or Get the original and wait of the Se 100?

Now don't stone me... at 121 bucks are we maybe paying too much for a Vostok? I mean that's solidly in Orient or other decent low end watch territory.


----------



## meranom

what about 110333LB, 100333S?


----------



## captain_hx

we are wating for them to become available on our website



meranom said:


> what about 110333LB, 100333S?


----------



## Clickjack

captain_hx said:


> we are wating for them to become available on our website


When do you expect the 100SE w/Black Nato strap to become available?


----------



## captain_hx

just realised that the 100333S is available!


----------



## DM71

Well, looks like I pull one off before year end! I'm really happy that the 100333S is back in stock, it's going to make a nice pair with my 100555B. Now i'm a happy wis!!!

Thanks Meranom.

This thing is sooooooooo nice!









Happy holiday everyone!


----------



## Papichulo

I just pulled the trigger on a 110333LB (Calendar wheel). Total cost: $130 bucks delivered. As for being able to pick up an Orient or other, my thought process is not everyone will have this watch. Granted, I rather pay twice as much for this Vostok SE verses the standard Amphibian. Just my two cents and I am amped to get one. Of course it will most likely not compare to any of my watches in my current heard, but us on the Russian forum typically buy in the sub $150 (more likely sub-$60) watch range know we are not getting a COSC-certified time piece. I will tell you in the last couple weeks I have visited Meranom's website going back in fourth between the 110 and the 420, but could not see myself being able to enjoy a 18mm lug width. Cheers
*
 
*


----------



## putra3007

captain_hx said:


> i feel you brother


In stock now. Go get it!


----------



## Jollytron

I got in with 3 left for the 100 on silicone and I am super excited that I will soon get to join the ranks of the AWOC.


----------



## mysterian

420 ordered and on the way!!!

Cheers!


----------



## andrewm7

Showing as out of stock now


----------



## Papichulo

andrewm7 said:


> Showing as out of stock now


Sorry to hear that. They went like hotcakes on a Sunday morning at the I-hop. I am sure there will be more. Meranom has come thru with a winner. Good luck with next batch.


----------



## James_

Are these limited editions? There is a radio room for sale on ebay and the seller said it's limited to 50 pieces.


----------



## CASD

Yes according to the web site...in each description


----------



## sq100

James_ said:


> Are these limited editions? There is a radio room for sale on ebay and the seller said it's limited to 50 pieces.


It does say on the websites "limited to 50 pieces per model" but I do think it's strange they haven't gone out of stock yet.

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Topi

sq100 said:


> It does say on the websites "limited to 50 pieces per model" but I do think it's strange they haven't gone out of stock yet.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100


I wouldn't wonder if the subsequent releases had been eating sales from previous ones. Remember, first there were the limited Radio Rooms with the traditional Amphibian hands; the first ones of those were flying off the shelf as fast as they got there despite some criticism. Then came the limited Radio Rooms with the paddle hands (better than the previous ones with the old hands IMHO) and not so soon after that the Meranom SE's that - again, in my opinion - are better than the Radio Rooms with paddle hands.

Topi


----------



## frantsous

James_ said:


> Are these limited editions? There is a radio room for sale on ebay and the seller said it's limited to 50 pieces.


I think that only the antimagnetic release was really a limited edition:


----------



## James_

I can't find anywhere on the meranom site that says they are limited to 50 pieces :S

Anyone got a link?

Also I want to order a mesh bracelet but can't find where to order one.


----------



## Papichulo

Hey James. Everytime I see you post I think about your PRS-10 you sold. I was too slow to pull the trigger. Back to the subject in hand. If you order a SE you look below the watch you are ordering and there are three or four straps/bands to order and they cost about $30 bucks give or take. Cheers



James_ said:


> I can't find anywhere on the meranom site that says they are limited to 50 pieces :S
> 
> Anyone got a link?
> 
> Also I want to order a mesh bracelet but can't find where to order one.


----------



## CASD

yea it's on each watch description SE watches.. Some are even only 25 pieces some are 50
http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-090444n.html
Read down past the straps


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> Hey James. Everytime I see you post I think about your PRS-10 you sold. I was too slow to pull the trigger. Back to the subject in hand. If you order a SE you look below the watch you are ordering and there are three or four straps/bands to order and they cost about $30 bucks give or take. Cheers


I think that's only for ordering along with your watch. I've already got my watch from them and want to order it separate but it looks like it can only be ordered along with a watch.

You're not missing much with the PRS 10. It's overpriced and I wasn't satisfied with the cheap ass Ronda quartz movement with its wobbly second hand. Get a Vostok SE!


----------



## James_

CASD said:


> yea it's on each watch description SE watches.. Some are even only 25 pieces some are 50
> Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 090444n Meranom.com
> Read down past the straps


So it's only that particular watch that's a limited edition like frantsous said? The rest don't have the big red writing saying limited edition. The ones I've looked at anyway, I've not looked through every model. The one I have doesn't have limited edition anywhere...

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/710se/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-710555kn.html


----------



## captain_hx

Vostok watch parts Meranom.com



James_ said:


> I think that's only for ordering along with your watch. I've already got my watch from them and want to order it separate but it looks like it can only be ordered along with a watch.
> 
> You're not missing much with the PRS 10. It's overpriced and I wasn't satisfied with the cheap ass Ronda quartz movement with its wobbly second hand. Get a Vostok SE!


----------



## lucky watch

Hi, this just arrived from Meranon for my birthday next Saturday. It should have been on mesh but they sent it on rubber. I ordered a 090444MB but got a 090444MS. I have contacted them and they said they will post me the mesh. I chose the new Meranon bezel. I think when the mesh arrives they should all complement each other. It has the new Scuba Dude back.
What do you guys think of the new bezel?


----------



## Noam the Newt

^ Stunning... makes me anxious to receive my 420333S


----------



## Papichulo

It looks much more vintage with your bezel. Kind of like a fine century-old home with new plumbing and kitchen. I love the vintage look!



lucky watch said:


> Hi, this just arrived from Meranon for my birthday next Saturday. It should have been on mesh but they sent it on rubber. I ordered a 090444MB but got a 090444MS. I have contacted them and they said they will post me the mesh. I chose the new Meranon bezel. I think when the mesh arrives they should all complement each other. It has the new Scuba Dude back.
> What do you guys think of the new bezel?
> 
> View attachment 1325929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325930
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325933
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325934
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325936


----------



## lucky watch

And then there were five......


----------



## CASD

We know the SE has some great upgrades, but how is the timing ? I know my two classic's run very accurate after I timed them, but I wonder if Meranom adjust them any ?


----------



## James_

CASD said:


> We know the SE has some great upgrades, but how is the timing ? I know my two classic's run very accurate after I timed them, but I wonder if Meranom adjust them any ?


Mine is around +15 per day which I'm quite happy with. Although it stopped or completely slowed down by 2 hours today, i think it's because I've not been active enough during the holidays to keep it wound. The last time I had manually wound it was Monday morning and I've hardly moved a muscle since then! Seriously a sloth has a higher average speed than me.


----------



## Torbjorn

lucky watch said:


> Hi, this just arrived from Meranon for my birthday next Saturday. It should have been on mesh but they sent it on rubber. I ordered a 090444MB but got a 090444MS. I have contacted them and they said they will post me the mesh. I chose the new Meranon bezel. I think when the mesh arrives they should all complement each other. It has the new Scuba Dude back.
> What do you guys think of the new bezel?
> 
> View attachment 1325929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325930
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325933
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325934
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325935
> 
> 
> View attachment 1325936


I like it a lot,and ordered one of these clean bezels along with the 420SE I ordered a few days ago. I plan to use it not with the SE but for another 710 case, I hope that works. I' ve tried to change bezel on that one before to a minutes bezel that I got from Zenitar, but I haven't been able to make it stick. The Original one pops on and off like nothing so I suspect it may be faulty in some way. Hoping for better luck with this clean one. Anyways, I think that clean bezel looks great and good way to tidy up the look of any Amphibia if you want a less busy impression. 
Torbjorn


----------



## Papichulo

Crap, this troubles me. So it is running on time now? 


James_ said:


> Mine is around +15 per day which I'm quite happy with. Although it stopped or completely slowed down by 2 hours today, i think it's because I've not been active enough during the holidays to keep it wound. The last time I had manually wound it was Monday morning and I've hardly moved a muscle since then! Seriously a sloth has a higher average speed than me.


----------



## lucky watch

A 710 and some 420'S are showing as available now.........


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> Crap, this troubles me. So it is running on time now?


Seems ok now but I'll keep an eye on it. Even my Alpinist slows down by about 15 seconds a day when I've not been up to much for about a week. I honestly have barely moved an inch in the past week so it's no wonder the Vostok slowed right down.


----------



## Papichulo

James_ said:


> Seems ok now but I'll keep an eye on it. Even my Alpinist slows down by about 15 seconds a day when I've not been up to much for about a week. I honestly have barely moved an inch in the past week so it's no wonder the Vostok slowed right down.


I guess that makes sense. I hope it was just due to not moving a lot. I bet the weather out there is brutally cold at this time of the year.


----------



## CASD

Looks like more have shown up at Meranom's web site...


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> I guess that makes sense. I hope it was just due to not moving a lot. I bet the weather out there is brutally cold at this time of the year.


It's actually very mild, highs of 6C and lows of 2C this week but by the end of next week it's to be a few C lower so will finally be getting into the minus!


----------



## MEzz

Still no 090SE's. I wonder if meronom will have these in stock at any point. I already have two 710's , the F10 vostok5/6 and a blue scuba dude.


----------



## MEzz

and....ended up ordering a 710 and a 110 SE's .


----------



## Papichulo

Hey guys, I just registered on the Watchuseek Spanish Forum and it is amazing, but in a different language. I know many of us speak multiple languages, but it goes to show this watch hobby is HUGE. They too have a Amphibia SE Thread too talking about designs, inventory, etc. That is why they go so fast.


----------



## ArticMan

What about us who have been on a waiting list since forever...? I haven't received any notice about availibility.


----------



## subrosa

Just FYI, Meranom is posting inventory updates to it's facebook page....very timely to the products hitting the site.


----------



## Papichulo

Check your spam box on your email account. The majority of communication with MEranom has gone into my spam folder.



ArticMan said:


> What about us who have been on a waiting list since forever...? I haven't received any notice about availibility.


----------



## TheBuzzard

Will the 710s with the black bezel eventually come back in stock? I know the silver ones were in.


----------



## Noam the Newt

Papichulo said:


> Check your spam box on your email account. The majority of communication with MEranom has gone into my spam folder.


Indeed - I think the default for Gmail and other mail systems places Meranom emails into spam/trash. Sadly that is where I found my correspondence too.


----------



## Papichulo

Noam the Newt said:


> Indeed - I think the default for Gmail and other mail systems places Meranom emails into spam/trash. Sadly that is where I found my correspondence too.


I was originally on the 420 wait list, but ended up purchasing a 110. It was not until I was waiting for shipping correspondence I found an email from him stating the 420s were in. Regardless, I was checking everyday and waiting for his company to return from the holidays.


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> I was originally on the 420 wait list, but ended up purchasing a 110. It was not until I was waiting for shipping correspondence I found an email from him stating the 420s were in. Regardless, I was checking everyday and waiting for his company to return from the holidays.


I was waiting primarily on a 100555 but ended up getting a notification first for the 710555 which I'm happy with. The 710 is 3mm shorter lug to lug which I like better.


----------



## Papichulo

Chances are if once I receive my watch and sport it for I while I might find myself buying the other models, but maybe not everyone like Lucky... He got bit by the SE bug and cannot stop collecting them.



James_ said:


> I was waiting primarily on a 100555 but ended up getting a notification first for the 710555 which I'm happy with. The 710 is 3mm shorter lug to lug which I like better.


----------



## lucky watch

*420, 100, 110 and 710 showing instock now! *


----------



## Papichulo

lucky watch said:


> *420, 100, 110 and 710 showing instock now! *


why do you tempt me like this? It is 2014 I say to myself, "I must have will-power".


----------



## hun23

Just ordered a 710 and 110 as my last watch purchases of the year on the 29th.


----------



## lucky watch

Resistance is futile buy buy buy and be happy. 


Papichulo said:


> why do you tempt me like this? It is 2014 I say to myself, "I must have will-power".


----------



## chemdude

hun23 said:


> Just ordered a 710 and 110 as my last watch purchases of the year on the 29th.


I too picked up a 110. They were out of the NATO band, but I was planning on getting a different band anyway.


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> why do you tempt me like this? It is 2014 I say to myself, "I must have will-power".


More like will ferrell!


----------



## TheBuzzard

hun23 said:


> Just ordered a 710 and 110 as my last watch purchases of the year on the 29th.


Ugh, I somehow missed the 710s coming back in stock.  I was on the waitlist and everything. Hopefully they'll come back soon.


----------



## chemdude

Keep checking the meaning website. It's more reliable then waiting for an email. Good luck.



TheBuzzard said:


> Ugh, I somehow missed the 710s coming back in stock.  I was on the waitlist and everything. Hopefully they'll come back soon.


----------



## drbobguy

TheBuzzard said:


> Ugh, I somehow missed the 710s coming back in stock.  I was on the waitlist and everything. Hopefully they'll come back soon.


Meranom explained previously that if he only gets 10 watches in stock, then the system emails the first 10 people on the waitlist and not the rest.

So you might not get an email even if you're on the waitlist. Anyone can order though.


----------



## Papichulo

Additionally, the Amphibia SE craze is on both the Italian and Spanish forums too! Not just us.



drbobguy said:


> Meranom explained previously that if he only gets 10 watches in stock, then the system emails the first 10 people on the waitlist and not the rest.
> 
> So you might not get an email even if you're on the waitlist. Anyone can order though.


----------



## invernomuto

I wonder why they do not increase the production of the new Amphibia SEs and the New ss bezels. They seems to sell like hot cakes... And I am hungry!!!



Papichulo said:


> Additionally, the Amphibia SE craze is on both the Italian and Spanish forums too! Not just us.


Which Italian forum do you refer to?
Thanks...

Ciao


----------



## invernomuto

lucky watch said:


> Resistance is futile buy buy buy and be happy.


----------



## DM71

Looks like my first 100 case as landed in Quebec yesterday and is now processed at the post office. I should get it very soon! Maybe today? : )


----------



## Papichulo

I was looking for another watch and stumbled across a thread. I cannot remember which forum, but I think it was on orologi.forumfree.it or possible forum orologiando . As far as the Spanish forum, that is relojes-especiales foro. Ciao



invernomuto said:


> I wonder why they do not increase the production of the new Amphibia SEs and the New ss bezels. They seems to sell like hot cakes... And I am hungry!!!
> 
> Which Italian forum do you refer to?
> Thanks...
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Papichulo

Here is one of the threads: Vostok amphibia SE I saw few others too.


----------



## subrosa

Mine (710 on Zulu) arrived yesterday and I must say this is exactly what I was looking for from Vostok. The SS polished bezel along with the simple no-date dial reminds me heavily of my favorite vintage divers. 

I wasn't sure about the zulu on the 710 case, but it really gives off the vintage dive/tool/military watch vibe. It's a little stiff, but overall on par with most of the nato/zulu straps I've owned. 

I have had it running now for ~24hrs and the time is holding steady, not exactly percision testing, but I haven't been late (or early) for a meeting yet  

Now...to track down the Vostok rubber strap for it.


----------



## lucky watch

Congratulations. I found the Zulu softens up as you wear it.


subrosa said:


> Mine (710 on Zulu) arrived yesterday and I must say this is exactly what I was looking for from Vostok. The SS polished bezel along with the simple no-date dial reminds me heavily of my favorite vintage divers.
> 
> I wasn't sure about the zulu on the 710 case, but it really gives off the vintage dive/tool/military watch vibe. It's a little stiff, but overall on par with most of the nato/zulu straps I've owned.
> 
> I have had it running now for ~24hrs and the time is holding steady, not exactly percision testing, but I haven't been late (or early) for a meeting yet
> 
> Now...to track down the Vostok rubber strap for it.


----------



## James_

A few more pictures because


----------



## putra3007

Nice tattoo too James

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo

James, I really like the look on the NATO strap. I can't wait to receive mine.


James_ said:


> A few more pictures because


----------



## Papichulo

Gents, is any part of the SE's stainless steel or are they chrome-plated brass? I am thinking about putting a Murphey bezel on it. But I am not sure until I receive mine in the mail.


----------



## Draygo

I think the new ones are steel... but I had a 'spare' Murphy bezel, so I used it!


----------



## Papichulo

OUTSTANDING! You beat me too it! I like that look!


Draygo said:


> I think the new ones are steel... but I had a 'spare' Murphy bezel, so I used it!


----------



## subrosa

Papichulo said:


> Gents, is any part of the SE's stainless steel or are they chrome-plated brass? I am thinking about putting a Murphey bezel on it. But I am not sure until I receive mine in the mail.


The only brass piece on the normal amphibian was the bezel. These should be all stainless steel from what I can tell.


----------



## Papichulo

In deed this is good news! 


subrosa said:


> The only brass piece on the normal amphibian was the bezel. These should be all stainless steel from what I can tell.


----------



## Papichulo

Ahh, the anticipation as I wait for my SE to arrive. Purchased two weeks ago, left Chistopol, went to Kazan and this morning is at the International Postal Depot in Moscow. It is like pouring Ketchup out of the bottle on some pomfrits.


----------



## CASD

Exactly how mine is going too.. 

Date & timeStatusLocation27 Desember 2013 - 08:56OneCHistopol28 Desember 2013 - 10:12Left the sorting centerCHistopol MRP28 Desember 2013 - 21:00Left the sorting centerKazan MSC UOSP03 January 2014 - 07:01Arrived to the place of international exchangeMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 05:45Priem na tamozhnyuMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 07:16Vypusk tamozhniMoscow PCI-2



Papichulo said:


> Ahh, the anticipation as I wait for my SE to arrive. Purchased two weeks ago, left Chistopol, went to Kazan and this morning is at the International Postal Depot in Moscow. It is like pouring Ketchup out of the bottle on some pomfrits.


----------



## Papichulo

I am so impatient! yep, looks familiar, but you have a day on me in shipping.



CASD said:


> Exactly how mine is going too..
> 
> Date & timeStatusLocation27 Desember 2013 - 08:56OneCHistopol28 Desember 2013 - 10:12Left the sorting centerCHistopol MRP28 Desember 2013 - 21:00Left the sorting centerKazan MSC UOSP03 January 2014 - 07:01Arrived to the place of international exchangeMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 05:45Priem na tamozhnyuMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 07:16Vypusk tamozhniMoscow PCI-2


----------



## DM71

I picked up my first one yesterday. Honestly, I think these are the best value you can buy on the market. Fantastic watch! I can only echo what others have reported. The paddle hands are beautiful and among my all time favorite hand design. I love the pitch black dial with numerals, another favorite of mine and the case 100, which is my first one, is superb. The mesh bracelet is very nice, I have a few of these already and find they suit the watch perfectly. Much better than the usual through away bracelet they come with. The clasp is not the safest system, but it works.

The added ss bezel is a nice improvement. The lume is ok, better than regular, but the dial could be better. The lume pip is the worst, but in all, it's such a great package that I can easily live with it. I think the only brass plated part left on the watch, is the crown. This could be the next step up? ; )

Few pics taken earlier with my iphone. I can wait for my second one to arrive now : )


----------



## Papichulo

Nice watch Daniel!


----------



## LH2

Really like these SE's.

For USA customers, what shipping carrier does Meranom use? I'm trying to figure out if I can use my P.O. Box or not. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Papichulo

i believe Russian Post and once it hits the states the US Post Office.



LH2 said:


> Really like these SE's.
> 
> For USA customers, what shipping carrier does Meranom use? I'm trying to figure out if I can use my P.O. Box or not. Thanks fellas.


----------



## ltri

man all these pics are really making me want to buy one. will be the first new watch purchase in over 4 years. now can't decide which case to buy.


----------



## schnurrp

A very very minor quibble...does anyone else think the second hand ball would better farther in toward the center?


----------



## James_

schnurrp said:


> A very very minor quibble...does anyone else think the second hand ball would better farther in toward the center?


Do you mean so it was farther away from the markers and didn't go over them? Probably yes.


----------



## LH2

Order placed for a 710. Also got a Komandirskie for good measure! I've owned a Russian quartz for years, but this is my first mechanical from Russia.


----------



## Papichulo

LH2 said:


> Order placed for a 710. Also got a Komandirskie for good measure! I've owned a Russian quartz for years, but this is my first mechanical from Russia.


Congrats! My watch was just cleared by customs last night EST so it should be off to Europe to pick up another flight.


----------



## Noam the Newt

The transit progress of my 420333SE :-!:-!:-!


----------



## CASD

Update on my 710555KN:


Date & timeStatusLocation27 Desember 2013 - 08:56OneCHistopol28 Desember 2013 - 10:12Left the sorting centerCHistopol MRP28 Desember 2013 - 21:00Left the sorting centerKazan MSC UOSP03 January 2014 - 07:01Arrived to the place of international exchangeMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 05:45Priem na tamozhnyuMoscow PCI-204 January 2014 - 07:16Vypusk tamozhniMoscow PCI-205 January 2014 - 20:12Export05 January 2014 - 20:12Left the sorting center 


----------



## TheBuzzard

Is the 710 with the black bezel back in stock yet? Meranom's site isn't loading for me


----------



## DM71

TheBuzzard said:


> Is the 710 with the black bezel back in stock yet? Meranom's site isn't loading for me


No, they are all out of stock. Did you put yourself on the waiting list? If so, you should receive an email when available. Hopefully, it will be available soon, I also have the 710 on my radar.


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

How are these SE versions improved over the standard amphibias? Quite taken by the 100SE with date.


----------



## Papichulo

more stainless steel, better bezels, better straps and lume.


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

Papichulo said:


> more stainless steel, better bezels, better straps and lume.


Thanks, but what do you mean by more stainless steel? The cases are bigger or some parts made of other materials are now stainless steel?


----------



## ltri

TheBuzzard said:


> Is the 710 with the black bezel back in stock yet? Meranom's site isn't loading for me


yeah I had put the watch in my cart yesterday and tried to purchase but the website wasn't responding for me yesterday either. Working for me today though.

Does Meranom not offer free shipping on orders over 100 anymore. Im at checkout and it is showing that shipping is $11.66.


----------



## DM71

Mustard-Cutter said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean by more stainless steel? The cases are bigger or some parts made of other materials are now stainless steel?


I think that what he meant was that the bezel was originally plated brass, and is now made of SS. The hands are also a great improvement on the original IMO.


----------



## Perdendosi

ltri said:


> yeah I had put the watch in my cart yesterday and tried to purchase but the website wasn't responding for me yesterday either. Working for me today though.
> 
> Does Meranom not offer free shipping on orders over 100 anymore. Im at checkout and it is showing that shipping is $11.66.


There is a code -- I think WUS2013 -- and that gets you 5% off, I think.


----------



## ltri

Thanks, I already purchased though. Tested out the code, its only 2% off.


----------



## DM71

Noam the Newt said:


> The transit progress of my 420333SE :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 1335726


Seems like we are on the same page...









...but my 100333s is a few steps ahead!b-) :-!


----------



## Kisifer

My 420 left from Russia yesterday. Maybe by Friday it arrives. I'm so happy.

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

DM71 said:


> I think that what he meant was that the bezel was originally plated brass, and is now made of SS. The hands are also a great improvement on the original IMO.


OK I see, thanks.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Just received a tracking number on my 420 Radio Room.


----------



## Papichulo

Yep, that is what I meant. My watch just departed Moscow in route to the states.



Mustard-Cutter said:


> OK I see, thanks.


----------



## Noam the Newt

Seen some pictures from the Meranom Facebook page of the manufacturing process, if anyone has not checked it out yet. Perhaps some of these photographed movement parts are in our incoming SE's? b-)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.720392184640126.1073741845.109495199063164&type=3


----------



## James_

Just posted this on the F71 WRUW thread but I think it deserves to be reposted.


----------



## lucky watch

Just been playing with the 710 case and got a few pictures to share.


----------



## James_

Very nice! I took a few pics today as well, not as good as yours though but the watch is still awesome.


----------



## DerangedGoose

I see on the Meranom website that the 090SE has paddle hands, but I would prefer the numberless dial found in the standard 090916. Is it possible to order a watch like this?


----------



## captain_hx

Better ask Meranom



DerangedGoose said:


> I see on the Meranom website that the 090SE has paddle hands, but I would prefer the numberless dial found in the standard 090916. Is it possible to order a watch like this?


----------



## dominichimself

Just ordered a 100se555 ytd night.
Now just the agonizing long wait from Russia to Singapore!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noam the Newt

Received in the post a super cool Vostok 420333S, with an added mesh bracelet. I am very impressed with the quality of finish, and though it is a heavy watch, I think I will get many many hours of enjoyment and wrist time out of this. Grateful to Meranom.com. :-! Some pics of it to see:


----------



## James_

dominichimself said:


> Just ordered a 100se555 ytd night.
> Now just the agonizing long wait from Russia to Singapore!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


May it travel with the speed of ten thousand wild horses.


----------



## tube_guy

100333s is now back in stock at Meranom!!

http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/100se/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100333s.html

8 left as of this posting.


----------



## Mister Mike

tube_guy said:


> 100333s is now back in stock at Meranom!!
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/100se/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100333s.html
> 
> 8 left as of this posting.


Yoink! Make that 7.


----------



## ObZerver

6


----------



## alfanutz

dominichimself said:


> Just ordered a 100se555 ytd night.
> Now just the agonizing long wait from Russia to Singapore!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I ordered on 1st Jan 2014 and it was shipped 3rd Jan and I am still waiting for it to arrive in Singapore. Should be the next few days as it has cleared the customs in Russia.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

710's available as well, the same one I have. 7 at time of posting. It was 9 earlier today if I remember correctly.


----------



## GoJoshGo

tube_guy said:


> 100333s is now back in stock at Meranom!!
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-se/100se/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-100333s.html
> 
> 8 left as of this posting.


Down to 3 in stock... One of which is heading to me. That makes three Amphibias (Amphibiae?) in the mail to me... I'll probably have to flip one... (and I may have a problem... are there support groups for this kind of thing?)


----------



## James_

GoJoshGo said:


> Down to 3 in stock... One of which is heading to me. That makes three Amphibias (Amphibiae?) in the mail to me... I'll probably have to flip one... (and I may have a problem... are there support groups for this kind of thing?)


The support group only makes you buy more!


----------



## Papichulo

21 days and waiting for delivery... Maybe you have noticed the other thread for the Neptune and Meranom is supposedly going to produce some and I hope they are to SE standards. I was a blue one.


----------



## invernomuto

Is the stainless steel bezel upgrade for classic Amphibia gone??? 

Inviato dal mio TF300T utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> 21 days and waiting for delivery... Maybe you have noticed the other thread for the Neptune and Meranom is supposedly going to produce some and I hope they are to SE standards. I was a blue one.


That's a shame you have been waiting so long. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## dominichimself

alfanutz said:


> I ordered on 1st Jan 2014 and it was shipped 3rd Jan and I am still waiting for it to arrive in Singapore. Should be the next few days as it has cleared the customs in Russia.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Do update in this thread with pics once you've received it, will you? 
Just received an email from them that the watch was shipped out yesterday.


----------



## frantsous

Here is mine:


----------



## Kisifer

Just picked up mine from the post office. What a beautiful watch. I'm 100% satisfied. Well done Meranom. 
Can I join the awesomeness club now? I'm waiting for authorization. Hehehe

Xenofon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysterian

Just received mine as well. It's a fine looking watch!


----------



## CASD

I was given 1/16 as delivery date..hopefully they are correct..I can't wait  I've been wanting a 090 and maybe a 100 series but I'm waiting to see if they are that much better then stock watches, I really like lum and hopefully these are a lot better then factory watches.. If not I'll order the classic instead for $40 less


----------



## Papichulo

Well, 24 days and waiting it finally left the US Post Office Sorting Facility in New Hampshire this morning. Now for the trek into the deep Caribbean.


----------



## brandon\

Does Meranom send out shipping confirmations and tracking info?

I ordered from him and haven't heard anything.


----------



## CASD

for me he didn't put anything on my account until I asked if it had shipped as I was thinking to adding to the order, thats when he said it had already shipped and he would be putting the tracking info online


----------



## meranom

CASD said:


> for me he didn't put anything on my account until I asked if it had shipped as I was thinking to adding to the order, thats when he said it had already shipped and he would be putting the tracking info online


If you registered on site, just login and check status.

If you dont received email wiht tracking info, just check spambox

If no email in spambox, write to us.


----------



## exprumos

Possibly a stupid question, but what model is this? 
It looks like the 420 SE, but it's not.



frantsous said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1346285


----------



## putra3007

I am (still) waiting for 710333 to be in stock. Perhaps some hint from Meranom?


----------



## captain_hx

its a scuba-dude with an se bezel



exprumos said:


> Possibly a stupid question, but what model is this?
> It looks like the 420 SE, but it's not.


----------



## brandon\

meranom said:


> If you registered on site, just login and check status.
> 
> If you dont received email wiht tracking info, just check spambox
> 
> If no email in spambox, write to us.


Thank you.


----------



## frantsous

No it is not a scuba-dude with an SE bezel, but a SE with a scuba-dude's dial.

Look at the black date and the hands.

I just changed the dial with this one:









To have:


----------



## captain_hx

thanks for clarifying

its an amazing watch

i think meranom must take this to production or consider a remake of the old no date scuba dude



frantsous said:


> No it is not a scuba-dude with an SE bezel, but a SE with a scuba-dude's dial.
> 
> Look at the black date and the hands.
> 
> I just changed the dial with this one:
> 
> View attachment 1347697
> 
> 
> To have:
> 
> View attachment 1347699
> 
> 
> View attachment 1347700


----------



## Papichulo

To further clarify the shipping when you log in go to your account, order history, click on your order and on the right side of the item order line there are two small icons and click on the first one that looks like a square with a magnifying glass and it takes you to a link for Russian post and you place your tracking # their and about a week of waiting after it clears Russian Customs if you live in the US you input your Russian Post tracking # into the US Post Office Tracking box and that the US Post Office will track it for you up until the delivery to your house. I will most likely get mine after four weeks.


----------



## CASD

Yea remind me never to order during the holidays!!.. I ordered mine 12/15..shipped 12/27..left europe 1/7 ..was suppose to get it today but nothing , not tracking anymore, USPS doesn't show anything only "processing"..killing me


----------



## James_

I think mine flew directly from Russia over Scandinavia to Scotland. 2 weeks is all it took.


----------



## DM71

Well, mine is out for delivery, yessss! It's really a pleasure to know it's going home while i'm at work : ( 

I'll have to go to the post office tomorrow I guess. I know what's going to be on my wrist for the weekend, the whole weekend!


----------



## lucky watch

Kisifer said:


> Just picked up mine from the post office. What a beautiful watch. I'm 100% satisfied. Well done Meranom.
> Can I join the awesomeness club now? I'm waiting for authorization. Hehehe
> 
> Xenofon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Authorisation is now complete you and your watch are truly awesome.


----------



## lucky watch

My mesh turned up today from Meranom. If I could only own one watch for the rest of my life it would be from the SE range. Thanks Meranom.


----------



## hun23

View attachment 1349622


----------



## exprumos

They have 3 * 420333S on sale today, with the red second hand, plus a good few with a chrome second hand.


----------



## lucky watch

The chrome second hands seem to be across the entire range. Well cool.


----------



## Mister Mike

lucky watch said:


> The chrome second hands seem to be across the entire range. Well cool.


Damn, right after I ordered one with a red hand. Oh well, I still like the red hand, but new variations are always welcome.


----------



## Papichulo

lucky watch said:


> The chrome second hands seem to be across the entire range. Well cool.


I see Lucky purchasing five more SEs. Ha!


----------



## lucky watch

:-sShould chrome be shiny? Looks grey in the picture is it me? If I bought 5 more would I be happy? :think:


----------



## Papichulo

I like both options, but I am holding out for another one and that will hopefully be a Neptune SE.



lucky watch said:


> :-sShould chrome be shiny? Looks grey in the picture is it me? If I bought 5 more would I be happy? :think:


----------



## Jollytron

After all the waiting, and battling the evil that is saran wrap, it has arrived at its new home. I present my application for the AWOC.


----------



## James_

Has anyone got a 710 on mesh? Would like to see the combination before ordering the mesh for mine.


----------



## Karsten

Meranom has SE's in stock NOW - if you are fast.


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome Jollytron.........











Jollytron said:


> After all the waiting, and battling the evil that is saran wrap, it has arrived at its new home. I present my application for the AWOC.


----------



## Jollytron

Yes! Take that, Mom, who said watches were the devil and I wouldn't get anywhere! The world is my oyster.


----------



## Duncan Idaho

Joining the club! Here's one on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet.


----------



## James_

James_ said:


> Has anyone got a 710 on mesh? Would like to see the combination before ordering the mesh for mine.


Just want to bump this in case it gets lost at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## lucky watch

Give me 5 minutes mate. Nearly there.


James_ said:


> Just want to bump this in case it gets lost at the bottom of the last page.


----------



## lucky watch

I put a Meranom 22mm mesh on my 710. Hope this helps. Weighs 125 G.


----------



## James_

Thanks! As ever great pictures. It does look very good. Could I have a wrist shot please? What I'm looking for is how the space between the bracelet and watch looks, whether it is quite a big space or not, because I don't like it when there is a big space.


----------



## lucky watch

I just put the mesh on my Radio Room, sorry. Got the 710 on rubber now as it was on a Nato. There is not much space between the bracelet and the case.


----------



## lucky watch

I have a mesh on a blue Scuba Dude mod. Its not a Meranom mesh but very close. Its a 710 case.


----------



## James_

Yeah it doesn't look like there is a lot. Still gonna have a think about it. It ends up over $30 once delivery and currency conversion is added which is close to double the price of the bracelet so I'm a bit unsure.


----------



## lucky watch

Took the black Nato of the 710 and am now trying it on some Meranom rubber. It is good thick quality stuff.


----------



## lucky watch

Thats the first SE I have seen on a bracelet. Nice one. 


Duncan Idaho said:


> Joining the club! Here's one on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1350595


----------



## lucky watch

Been playing with the 100 case. In the first picture notice 2 different spring bars. Strange but true. Hope you enjoy the shots.


----------



## James_

Got my first ever unprovoked comment on my 710 today!

She said it was unusual and think she said it was nice. She definitely liked it though. She asked where I got it and I told her it was sent from Russia.

I usually have to tell people hey look at my new watch and it's just oh yeah that's nice, so it was nice to get a real compliment today.


----------



## Papichulo

You guys are driving me crazy with pics! It looks like my watch made it to Puerto Rico so I should see it in a few days at around the 28-day mark after ordering it.


----------



## Karsten

lucky watch said:


> Been playing with the 100 case. In the first picture notice 2 different spring bars. Strange but true. Hope you enjoy the shots.
> 
> View attachment 1351176
> 
> 
> View attachment 1351177
> 
> 
> View attachment 1351179
> 
> 
> View attachment 1351180
> 
> 
> View attachment 1351181


Love the SE's - i have a 110 and a 100 myself 

The springbar in top of the first photo looks like the ones supplied with the Vostok mesh bracelet.

PS: The Il-2 Shturmovik on the picture in fact is the single most widely produced military aircraft in aviation history with

36.183 produced.


----------



## cestommek

+1. Beautiful with SS bracelet;-)


----------



## phlebas

I've just ordered a 100333S, with the chromed second hand. Would have preferred the red second hand, but I wanted a 100333 really, really badly.....

I figured if I didn't like the chromed second hand, I could just buy a red one on t'internet and have it fitted.


----------



## TheBuzzard

Ugh, I noticed that the 710 I wanted came back in stock two days ago. It sold out _again_. I hope it's not another long wait!


----------



## DM71

Finally! I picked up my 100333 on Saturday, wore it for the whole weekend. I really like this one. The bezel is really nice and I love that classic dial. I ordered mine on silicone strap as it's supposed to be anti-dust. Well, it's silicone so it does attract dust, but it's not as sticky as the other silicone straps i've seen. I'm a silicone strap hater, but wanted to see how this one would be, and I pretty like the Tropical style strap. After two days on the wrist, well it looks like it will stay there, for now.

Q&D pics










I saw the new one with chromed second hands, but for some reasons, the red second hand is something I associate with Russian watches, and much prefer it to be that way.

Now, which one is next? I think I need a 90 case...


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> View attachment 1351176


Could someone translate the text on the case back, please?

Thx!


----------



## Topi

DM71 said:


> Could someone translate the text on the case back, please?
> 
> Thx!


If I'm not mistaken, the text up means "Made in Chistopol, Russia" and in the bottom "By special order". Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.

Topi


----------



## exprumos

Thats exactly right.



Topi said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the text up means "Made in Chistopol, Russia" and in the bottom "By special order". Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Topi


----------



## subrosa

phlebas said:


> I've just ordered a 100333S, with the chromed second hand. Would have preferred the red second hand, but I wanted a 100333 really, really badly.....
> 
> I figured if I didn't like the chromed second hand, I could just buy a red one on t'internet and have it fitted.


When that photo first got posted I thought it was in Black/White. I'm a bit divided, I love red highlights, maybe they can do some of the text in red? I'm not sure if the reasoning was production or maybe some feedback about the other chromed hands.


----------



## ericlaw02

Newbie here, does anyone know if it's possible to purchase the 420555S with the stainless steel radio room bezel?

Or alternatively, is it possible to purchase the stainless steel radio room bezel separately? (or even alternatively, the 555 dial only)

Thanks!


----------



## DM71

subrosa said:


> When that photo first got posted *I thought it was in Black/White*. I'm a bit divided, I love red highlights, maybe they can do some of the text in red? I'm not sure if the reasoning was production or maybe some feedback about the other chromed hands.


Actually, I'm pretty sure it is. You can see it's the exact same pictures as the one with red second hand. That's why it doesn't look chromed. Anyway, I'm 99% sure it's the same picture in black and white and i'm happy I grabbed some of the red second hand.


----------



## lucky watch

Just ask Meranom, they are great people to deal with.


ericlaw02 said:


> Newbie here, does anyone know if it's possible to purchase the 420555S with the stainless steel radio room bezel?
> 
> Or alternatively, is it possible to purchase the stainless steel radio room bezel separately? (or even alternatively, the 555 dial only)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lucky watch

I was worried about the chromed second hand but now I want one. Check this out good people of the forum b-)


----------



## Papichulo

Well all, the two watches that hit my doorstep today were intercepted by my wife. Now she wants a purse. Okay, back to the watch. My first impression of my new 110 with calendar where is awesome! 

The likes:

1. Checking out the Russian newspaper that was used as packing material.
2. The finish of the watch is nice.
3. Great feel on the wrist.
4. In person it is not as large as I thought it would be; nonetheless, perfect size. 
5. Love the hands and the look of the bezel.

The dislikes:
1. I hate the bezel movement is completely useless. I prefer a unidirectional bezel with clicks. If you try using this one it would be too easy to move it and through off your timing. 
2. I want a Neptune SE! 

I post pics later. 

Cheers


----------



## Perdendosi

Papichulo said:


> Well all, the two watches that hit my doorstep today were intercepted by my wife. Now she wants a purse. Okay, back to the watch. My first impression of my new 110 with calendar where is awesome!
> 
> The dislikes:
> 1. I hate the bezel movement is completely useless. I prefer a unidirectional bezel with clicks. If you try using this one it would be too easy to move it and through off your timing.
> 
> I post pics later.
> 
> Cheers


Papichulo--
I noticed the same problem with my 100 SE. The bezel was way too loose. Fortunately, you can fix that, by popping off the bezel and futzing with the bezel wire a bit, or by acquiring or purchasing a replacement wire, which will make the movement of the bezel a bit more stiff. Meranom sells them (and they might send you a replacement if you complain about the bezel action for free if you PM them) and forumer Bobby, aka JRMTactical, made a bunch of them a few months back, and he may be willing to sell one or two for a couple of bucks.

It won't replicate a click bezel, but it should be tense enough that you won't accidentally bump it when you're timing something.


----------



## Papichulo

Perdendosi said:


> Papichulo--
> I noticed the same problem with my 100 SE. The bezel was way too loose. Fortunately, you can fix that, by popping off the bezel and futzing with the bezel wire a bit, or by acquiring or purchasing a replacement wire, which will make the movement of the bezel a bit more stiff. Meranom sells them (and they might send you a replacement if you complain about the bezel action for free if you PM them) and forumer Bobby, aka JRMTactical, made a bunch of them a few months back, and he may be willing to sell one or two for a couple of bucks.
> 
> It won't replicate a click bezel, but it should be tense enough that you won't accidentally bump it when you're timing something.


Thank you for the recommendation. I will follow through. The thing I like about divers is being able to time things. I probably use it a couple times a week... I guess I am a fussy guy. Nonetheless, I really like the watch.


----------



## ffeingol

And I just pulled the trigger and ordered a 100333S. 3 more in stock if anyone is looking for them. Now I just have the painful wait :-(


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

Boom just ordered the last 100333s with chromed second hand! At this price it's worth a cheeky punt on one of these. Have gone for the leather strap too.
3 Red hand versions still in stock!


----------



## James_

I read on another thread that salt water makes the bezel more stiff. I'll find the post and contact the guy to see exactly what he did but I'm sure he was very pleased.


----------



## Papichulo

James_ said:


> I read on another thread that salt water makes the bezel more stiff. I'll find the post and contact the guy to see exactly what he did but I'm sure he was very pleased.


Thank you James.


----------



## MEzz

i received a couple of SE's a 710 and 110
they joined the rest of the amphibia family







the 110 looks great on vostok mesh







now for a 090 SE to complete the collection, just ordered the last one from meranom ( sorry!)


----------



## Obscurax

Can't wait to receive my 710SE
The pics are killing me!


----------



## putra3007

Obscurax said:


> Can't wait to receive my 710SE
> The pics are killing me!


Waiting for my 710333 too. The red second hand not avail so grabbed the chromed. The agony of waiting continues.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObZerver

Finally here!


Vostok Amphibia 100333S


----------



## ArticMan

Lucky you... Mine is at the customs.. And i cant get it until a week and a half, becouse of a trip to Dubai. But hey, what i've heard there is quite a selection of watches there...so i may haave few new ones When i come back.


Who really cares where this message is sent from?


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> Thank you James.


Couldn't find the post I was originally thinking of, but found this

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-purpose-rotating-bezel-vostok-amphibian-kgb-watch-712286-2.html

A guy says something about sea water tightening it.

Also remember reading about the Seiko monster bezel that it tightens when diving due to the pressure under water. I wonder if this is the same for Vostok dive watches.

I'm going for a swim in the North Sea tomorrow as it's lovely this time of year, so I'll report back if it tightens the bezel.


----------



## mrwomble

James_ said:


> I'm going for a swim in the North Sea tomorrow as it's lovely this time of year, so I'll report back if it tightens the bezel.


Pics or it didn't happen!!! :-d


----------



## Papichulo

Very interesting. I have a beach view and a five minute walk to beach here in Puerto Rico. I will check it out. Thanks and I look forward to seeing some pics of the North Sea. Sounds cold, but nonetheless beautiful.



James_ said:


> Couldn't find the post I was originally thinking of, but found this
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/what-purpose-rotating-bezel-vostok-amphibian-kgb-watch-712286-2.html
> 
> A guy says something about sea water tightening it.
> 
> Also remember reading about the Seiko monster bezel that it tightens when diving due to the pressure under water. I wonder if this is the same for Vostok dive watches.
> 
> I'm going for a swim in the North Sea tomorrow as it's lovely this time of year, so I'll report back if it tightens the bezel.


----------



## roverguy78

Being that the bezel has a wire retainer (instead of a rubber o-ring), I don't see how water of any sort would tighten it up.


----------



## Topi

roverguy78 said:


> Being that the bezel has a wire retainer (instead of a rubber o-ring), I don't see how water of any sort would tighten it up.


A touch of corrosion or a light salt deposit from sea water helps decrease oversize tolerances.

Topi


----------



## Obscurax

Oh dear, oh dear it's here!


----------



## REDSWAN13

Took 11 days from Russia, can i join the club ?


----------



## lucky watch

Truly awesome. Welcome Redswan13.










REDSWAN13 said:


> Took 11 days from Russia, can i join the club ?


----------



## captain_hx

I recieved mine yersterday after a month in transit from Russia to Cyprus.


----------



## ObZerver

For the record: mine took less than a week from Chistopol to Vienna, Austria. Surprisingly fast delivery. Hats off, Russian Post and Meranom.


----------



## lucky watch

090 brushed case with chrome second hand in stock now.


----------



## 8trackmind

If any of you were pondering on the 710333S, it's too late. I apparently have *no* self control and bought the last specimen. The timing could not be more perfect. Murphy's law dictates that it should probably arrive right around Valentines day thus agitating the strained relationship with me, the wife...and the endless stream of incoming watches. o|


----------



## Shootist

I had signed up on the waiting list quite some time ago and got a notice today that the one I wanted was available, but with a rubber strap and not NATO. 100333s. To be honest I had forgotten about it. Of course I couldn't resist and pulled the trigger.


----------



## frjack

Just pulled the trigger on this. Been waiting for this to be back in stock for a while.


----------



## hcemin

Just pulled the trigger on the 100333S!









How is the strap quality?
I wonder if it would look good on (brown?) leather...


----------



## Shootist

I can't speak from experience as mine hasn't arrived yet, but I understand the rubber strap is fairly nice.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucky watch

That looks a new rubber strap from mine but I have found all the straps from Meranom good quality but yes they do look good on brown leather.








hcemin said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the 100333S!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the strap quality?
> I wonder if it would look good on (brown?) leather...


----------



## Papichulo

I was hanging out at my favorite cigar place in Washington dc and noticed a watch on this guy and he looks over at me and says " I really like your auto watch. Thank you I said. I said seriously now your watch is incredible. He was wearing an IWC rose gold portugese chrono. Yeah that is about a $15k watch. When I told him I about my 110 he was floored. Granted My watch costs less then replacing one of his watch hands on his watch. We talked watches for three hours. A great day. Cheers


----------



## BizzyC

frjack said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this. Been waiting for this to be back in stock for a while.
> View attachment 1358842


I couldn't decide between this watch and the 100333S. I definitely wanted a no date but really struggled between the two cases and the red vs chrome second hand. Went with the 090555...I hope I like it.


----------



## Karsten

L


----------



## Karsten

Love the 100333S - got mine last week 

The strap is nice quality and comfortable too.

The backside of the strap is sort of ventilated - good in hot summers.

Although it is called "Silicon anti-dust coated strap" it ATTRACTS dust, so far i know a common problem with silicon.

I will go hunting for a nice diver style rubber or carbon strap, maybe with orange-red stitching matching the second hand.

I like the TSS 'Monaco' Rubber Watchstrap 22mm - and i think red stitching will be the best match:

TSS Scuba Rubber Watchstrap and Rubber Watch Strap Accessories from TSS Watchworx UK


----------



## 8trackmind

BizzyC said:


> I couldn't decide between this watch and the 100333S. I definitely wanted a no date but really struggled between the two cases and the red vs chrome second hand. Went with the 090555...I hope I like it.


 I'm with you man. I too struggled with case decisions, the chrome second hand as well as the date, no date dilemma. I decided to sleep on it. When I woke up several had sold out. This made my decision *much* easier.  *Edit* Anyone have a wrist shot of an SE of any sort with the chrome second hand?


----------



## dominichimself

Quick dirty hp shot after I received mine today.

Took 14 days to reach me in Singapore but well worth the wait.

What I couldn't get used to was the winding style which I came across the first time.

It was like there is some loss of tension after one round of turn then it will resume after every full turn. Is it normal?


----------



## walkersp

The scuba dude on the case back is really nice.


----------



## subrosa

Has anyone dropped a Dave Murphy bezel on these yet? I'm assumeing they will "Just work".

I ordered a redish (think Tudor Black Bay) bezel insert from ebay and I think this will look stunning.


----------



## Mister Mike

subrosa said:


> Has anyone dropped a Dave Murphy bezel on these yet? I'm assumeing they will "Just work".
> 
> I ordered a redish (think Tudor Black Bay) bezel insert from ebay and I think this will look stunning.


Because they come with steel bezels already, most have probably not switched the bezels out, but Murphy bezels will indeed fit on all the Classic Amphibia cases.


----------



## subrosa

Obviously not installed, but I wanted to see what everyone thought....the second hand matches decently.

I figure if I use this bezel the lume overall will be better and my steel bezel can be put on my other Vostok.


----------



## GoJoshGo

This came in the mail today (100333S)









I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of both the rubber and mesh straps. I'm really looking forward to this getting some wrist time.

I also have a 090333LB on the way (the one with the chrome second hand). I think in the long run, I'll only be able to keep one of them, but I'll sure have fun deciding which one.


----------



## mrwomble

subrosa said:


> View attachment 1364767
> 
> 
> Obviously not installed, but I wanted to see what everyone thought....the second hand matches decently.
> 
> I figure if I use this bezel the lume overall will be better and my steel bezel can be put on my other Vostok.


Looks good! I'd say the colours are pretty close too.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Quick shot of the SE I received earlier today. I was planning to switch it to mesh, but ended up doing this instead...









Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## subrosa

Whew, the steel bezels don't like coming off. The spring was a bit deformed, ended up knicking the case up a bit, but did get it off. 

Ended up brushing the case to a nice matte finish. I'll get some photos once my server starts playing along here.


----------



## Jones Shamrock

New Here!
My first Russian watch, Scuba Dude. It has golden brown Hirsch Duke strap and Heuer buckle from the 60´s.


----------



## lucky watch

I think I need a bigger box.


----------



## exprumos

Happy to report that I collected a new watch from my local post office yesterday. I suppose that after 40 pages of posts, I shouldn't be surprised by how nice it is. 
I'm really pleased with it


----------



## ObZerver

A word of advice for all the SE 100-case owners:

Check the springbars on yours! Especially if it is with a silicon strap. 
Mine came with springbars which I found out to be too small for the hole. Luckily I tried to put it on a NATO and saw it. Seems like the 100s are with larger holes than the old models. Or at least mine is.
Maybe a no-issue but doesn't hurt checking.


----------



## Ragnar90

Whats the actual size difference between 100SE and 420SE? I prefer the 100SE look, but I'm afraid it will be too large for my tiny 6" wrists.


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

My 100SE with date and chromed second hand just arrived. I have to say it looks more expensive than it was. It looks fantastic, certainly has it's own charm. Though being my first amphibia I wasn't expecting the crown to sort of flop about after unscrewing it or the bezel to be so free to turn. I guess corners need to be cut somewhere to hit the price point and I'll need to learn to live with it.


----------



## CASD

neither of these watches are huge.. both only 39-41mm W/O crown which should fit you great.. the 420 looks a little small on me my wrist are 7.25 I prefer something in the 43-45mm area myself  here are the watch sizes... Amphibian SE Meranom.com


----------



## OKEAH

Mustard-Cutter said:


> ... I wasn't expecting the crown to sort of flop about after unscrewing it or the bezel to be so free to turn. I guess corners need to be cut somewhere to hit the price point and I'll need to learn to live with it.


Crown is supposed to be floppy after unscrewing; it's a design feature unique to Vostok since the 60's as has been said many times in this forum. It always surprises first time users. See

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html

Fixing the bezel looseness is extremely easy.


----------



## schnurrp

Mustard-Cutter said:


> Though being my first amphibia I wasn't expecting the crown to sort of flop about after unscrewing it or the bezel to be so free to turn. I guess corners need to be cut somewhere to hit the price point and I'll need to learn to live with it.


Comrade Mustard, we collectors of amphibians do not consider the "floppy" crown to be a cost-cutting move. It is an elegant way of combining water tightness and hand setting/winding in the same crown assembly. When held slightly out the male shape on the end of the crown shaft engages in a similar female shape in the crown allowing the the shaft to be turned. When pushed in the female shape of the crown slides down onto the round part of the shaft so it can turn independently of the crown, engage the case receiver and be screwed down for watertightness. You will get used to this and grow to admire this design, hopefully.

Here's the procedure most amphibian owners follow:

Unscrew the crown and holding slightly out (not enough to click to hand-setting position) wind the watch.
Pull the crown on out to hand-setting position and holding slightly out, set the hands.
Push the crown in until it engages the case receiver and screw it down.

Enjoy your amphibian!


----------



## lucky watch

I got a 7 ¾ inch wrist and I find all the cases wear about the same except for the 090 or tonneau case. That one is the big daddy.
The 420 case looks smaller than the 100 but that's an optical illusion. In fact the black bezel with date 420 looks smaller than the silver bezel no date version but it's just a trick.
I could do with tightening the bezels on some of my old Komandirskie models so if anyone has any tips or links please post them for me.
I can imagine 20 years from now people will be saying those old SE models were awesome.









420 above and 100 below.









Ragnar90 said:


> Whats the actual size difference between 100SE and 420SE? I prefer the 100SE look, but I'm afraid it will be too large for my tiny 6" wrists.


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

schnurrp said:


> You will get used to this and grow to admire this design, hopefully.


It does feel very strange, feels like I'm going to break it



OKEAH said:


> Crown is supposed to be floppy after unscrewing; it's a design feature unique to Vostok since the 60's as has been said many times in this forum. It always surprises first time users. See
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


That was an interesting read, thanks


----------



## tube_guy

If I may ask, what do the people that received watches with a chromed second hand think of them? The pictures look nice, but first hand accounts are even better. Thank you!


----------



## heimdalg

Mine has just arrived. Can I join the club?


----------



## Mustard-Cutter

tube_guy said:


> If I may ask, what do the people that received watches with a chromed second hand think of them? The pictures look nice, but first hand accounts are even better. Thank you!


I like mine, I think it looks classier than the red hand, though I don't own the red for comparison, just from pictures. It's the same chrome as the non-lumed parts of the other hands so it's more subtle.


----------



## GoJoshGo

4 new additions for me today, 2 from our friends at meranom - an 090 matte case, chrome second hand SE, and a 'clean bezel' for the 100 case SE I have. Also an ST5 watch and a shark mesh bracelet. A good day, all in all.


----------



## Ctuccio

I'm finally a member of the club. Here's my my 100333SE on a Crown & Buckle heavy duty 5 ring nato.









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8trackmind

GoJoshGo said:


> ...an 090 matte case, chrome second hand SE...


Really digging that chrome second hand. Classy.|>


----------



## putra3007

heimdalg said:


> Mine has just arrived. Can I join the club?


Mine just fresh from the post office and says hi. AWOC president, can i join too?










Will get a nato/zulu strap later.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo

I'm going back and forth on the chrome second hand. It definitely makes the watch look more elegant, but I like the little bit of color the red second hand adds... 

On the other hand, the red second hand is sort of orange tinged, and that kind of bothers me...

I'm going to need to flip one of the SE's that I have, and it's gonna be a really hard decision which to keep and which to part with...


----------



## phlebas

Just got my 100333S in the post:-


----------



## watchloco

So I finally decided to join the Vostok Club and what a better way to be part of it with a SE. I ordered mine late January and I was hoping I would get my 100 case with the red second hand before the Olympics. I didn't realize that they started so soon, I hope my watch doesn't get caught up in customs. As of right now the package is in Moskva Pci 2. I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome heimdalg........








heimdalg said:


> Mine has just arrived. Can I join the club?


----------



## lucky watch

Putra3007 welcome to the dark side..... 








putra3007 said:


> Mine just fresh from the post office and says hi. AWOC president, can i join too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will get a nato/zulu strap later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## subrosa

watchloco said:


> So I finally decided to join the Vostok Club and what a better way to be part of it with a SE. I ordered mine late January and I was hoping I would get my 100 case with the red second hand before the Olympics. I didn't realize that they started so soon, I hope my watch doesn't get caught up in customs. As of right now the package is in Moskva Pci 2. I can't wait for it to arrive!


I just ordered another SE...because I have a problem....and I wasn't 100% happy with my mods.

I have a couple of things coming from Russia right now and things seem to be moving quite quickly. I'd say two weeksish? Russian Post so far hasn't been too bad.


----------



## subrosa

As promised, the "mod". I'm not super happy with the brushed finish, and I might take the watch apart (time to learn anyway) and fix that little problem.

Need to get a few extra bezel wires if anyone has some laying around...I'm in for one.

Just as a note, this is the first pass with the sandpaper, the completed brush looks a lot better. 150 -> 600 -> 1400 sandpaper followed by a poslish with jewler's rouge.


----------



## ffeingol

And my 100333S just arrived. Had to swap it over to a green zulu:









Now I can be inducted into the AWOC


----------



## ArticMan

I´m in with this one.


----------



## Kisifer

A big applause to Meranom who brought this great product into us. Excellent business move.

Xenofon


----------



## phlebas

kisifer said:


> A big applause to Meranom who brought this great product into us. Excellent business move.


Yep, excellent service as well.



ffeingol said:


> Had to swap it over to a green zulu:


I think I'll keep mine on the resin strap for now, it's very comfortable.


----------



## ffeingol

phlebas said:


> I think I'll keep mine on the resin strap for now, it's very comfortable.


But green seemed appropriate for amphibia  I'm going to try the stock strap, but my watches tend to get beat up at work and I figured the Zulu would take it better.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacRipper

My Amphibian Classic 710333SE


----------



## TheBuzzard

I got my 420 in about a week ago. Still waiting for the 710s with the black bezel to come back in stock


----------



## Amuthini

I ordered a SE Amphibia and have been tracking it and it's been in Moscow customs from Jan 27th until today. Is that normal when getting stuff from Russia or should i be worried?


----------



## MacRipper

Amuthini said:


> I ordered a SE Amphibia and have been tracking it and it's been in Moscow customs from Jan 27th until today. Is that normal when getting stuff from Russia or should i be worried?


It is normal, it is the step that takes more.


----------



## ffeingol

Amuthini said:


> I ordered a SE Amphibia and have been tracking it and it's been in Moscow customs from Jan 27th until today. Is that normal when getting stuff from Russia or should i be worried?


Put the tracking code into the USPS site. Mine never said it left Russian customs, but it tracked at USPS and showed up yesterday.


----------



## super-b

Ok...First post on the forums and i am looking for some opinions about this watch. 

I have a son that is graduating from Millitary College this spring and am thinking this might be a good graduation gift for him.
I guess i am trying to find out the durability of this watch or if it fall more into the "disposable" catagory. 

I am hoping for somthing he can keep and use for a life time.

Thanks for the input
Bill


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome *ffeingol* and *Articman*.


----------



## Klaseman

These watches look really cool! Where do you buy them? I don't see them on the web site of Vostok Europe?


----------



## ffeingol

Amphibian SE Meranom.com


----------



## Shootist

MacRipper said:


> My Amphibian Classic 710333SE


I have a 100333 on the way but damn that 710 looks awesome! I just got on the list for one.


----------



## 8trackmind

MacRipper said:


> My Amphibian Classic 710333SE


Thanks for posting the photo. I was on the fence between the 100 and the 710 case. Still love the 100, but after seeing yours, I know I made the right choice.|>


----------



## SRBakker

I just got word that my first Vostok (a 100333S) cleared Moscow Customs today! Can't wait to get my hands on it - I've got an f71 Nato set aside for it.


----------



## Hayek

Just ordered the 100333S with the chromed second hand but what I really wanted was actually the 100555S (no date) but with a matching black bezel. Anyone know if that made that or maybe plan to do?


----------



## ArticMan

Stock silicon is a bit of a dust magnet, but wears very comfortably and it has a nice vintage look. It also goes well with the Komandirskie butterfly clasp.


----------



## subrosa

Kisifer said:


> A big applause to Meranom who brought this great product into us. Excellent business move.
> 
> Xenofon


Meranom has been great, in fact loved the watch/service so much I had to have a second one (unmodded) just to keep with the collection.

Got to admit, the paddle hands, scuba dude caseback and nice bezels really do bring the best out of the past and present.

I just wish the Russian post was faster!


----------



## lucky watch

Hey ArticMan, that clasp looks cool. Is that standard?


ArticMan said:


> Stock silicon is a bit of a dust magnet, but wears very comfortably and it has a nice vintage look. It also goes well with the Komandirskie butterfly clasp.


----------



## lucky watch

Hi super-b, the perfect gift. 10 year service interval. Collectable and built like a tank. When I am long gone my son can wear them with pride or sell them and make some money. b-)


super-b said:


> Ok...First post on the forums and i am looking for some opinions about this watch.
> 
> I have a son that is graduating from Millitary College this spring and am thinking this might be a good graduation gift for him.
> I guess i am trying to find out the durability of this watch or if it fall more into the "disposable" catagory.
> 
> I am hoping for somthing he can keep and use for a life time.
> 
> Thanks for the input
> Bill


----------



## lucky watch

I just ordered number 6. Well I nearly got one for each day of the week now. 090 polished case with chrome second hand and a special bezel on mesh. Yippee!!!


b-)


----------



## BizzyC

lucky watch said:


> I just ordered number 6. Well I nearly got one for each day of the week now. 090 polished case with chrome second hand and a special bezel on mesh. Yippee!!!
> 
> b-)


My 090 no date with chrome second hand is still sitting in Customs...in Russia :-|


----------



## ffeingol

BizzyC said:


> My 090 no date with chrome second hand is still sitting in Customs...in Russia :-|


Per the Russian tracking, mine is still in customs, but it's on my wrist.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

Mine has been in customs for a week. How long does it usually take to get out?


----------



## ffeingol

Per my previous post, mine says it never left Russian customs. If you are in the US put the tracking code in the USPS Web site. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

ffeingol said:


> Per my previous post, mine says it never left Russian customs. If you are in the US put the tracking code in the USPS Web site.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


USPS says Origin Post is Preparing Shipment


----------



## Papichulo

it took mine 28 days from order to delivery in the Caribbean.


----------



## CASD

Mine left Moscow Customs 1/5 and USPS still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" Papichulo 28 days ? I don't feel too bad then..but I wish at least it would show up in USPS tracking, 
Heck I even ran down the Postman and asked him to check the large package boxes just in case it's been sitting in there and a sub-postman might of not put the key in my box..LOL


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator

Room for another one in the club?
Despite the loose bezel, the specks of dust under the crystal and the crown not screwing down properly, I love this watch.
I have had it over a week and I am struggling to take it off- it works in so many situations.
Apologies for the Crackberry picture.
Have a good weekend, Jonathan.


----------



## Lumejunkie

I have ordered my first 2 "Russians" a scuba dude and the pictured SE. Will the case back on the SE fit on most or all other Vostok Amphibia watches?


----------



## meranom

Lumejunkie said:


> I have ordered my first 2 "Russians" a scuba dude and the pictured SE. Will the case back on the SE fit on most or all other Vostok Amphibia watches?


Yes. Caseback is fit on any Amphibias


----------



## Draygo

I must say, I really like my new arrival. The chromed second hand is much nicer in reality than I'd imagined. And less than 2 weeks from order to arrival here in the UK. Well done, Meranom.










This is my third SE. I think I must have a mild case of Luckywatchitis...


----------



## gak

Lumejunkie said:


> I have ordered my first 2 "Russians" a scuba dude and the pictured SE. Will the case back on the SE fit on most or all other Vostok Amphibia watches?
> View attachment 1376442


Where/when did you ordered from? I liked this case, but had to order 110 because most of the ones I liked were out of stock on meranom.


----------



## Lumejunkie

gak said:


> Where/when did you ordered from? I liked this case, but had to order 110 because most of the ones I liked were out of stock on meranom.


I ordered the SE on Feb 4 they had 5 left of the same style. I checked on Feb 5 they were all gone.


----------



## gak

Lumejunkie said:


> I ordered the SE on Feb 4 they had 5 left of the same style. I checked on Feb 5 they were all gone.


Did you received an email about availability or have to randomly check and grab one whenever available.


----------



## Lumejunkie

gak said:


> Did you received an email about availability or have to randomly check and grab one whenever available.


For me it was just luck, I checked the site, saw there were only five and since it was my personal favorite style of the SE I had to buy it!


----------



## Papichulo

Hmmm, I am hoping it hits USPS tracking this week. For me it hit USPS for a week before it was delivered. Good luck.



CASD said:


> Mine left Moscow Customs 1/5 and USPS still says "Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" Papichulo 28 days ? I don't feel too bad then..but I wish at least it would show up in USPS tracking,
> Heck I even ran down the Postman and asked him to check the large package boxes just in case it's been sitting in there and a sub-postman might of not put the key in my box..LOL


----------



## ArticMan

lucky watch said:


> Hey ArticMan, that clasp looks cool. Is that standard?


Yeps, Clasp came with K34 Strap from Meranom and it goes even better with stock leather


----------



## Kisifer

A night shot of the 420 model.


----------



## gak

Precious is sending updates , can't wait.
Москва 104000 Мелкий пакет заказной Без разряда Без отметки


----------



## subrosa

I ordered a second one 5 days ago and it flew out of Russia last night. The shipping speed was greatly increased, albeit it looks like it only spent 5 mins in customs!

08.02.2014 10:54
Russian Post
Into customs
Москва Pci-2 (104002) 0.193 
08.02.2014 10:59
Russian Post
Released by customs
Москва Pci-2 (104002) 0.193


  


----------



## 10 ATM

some quick shots of today's new arrival (before it got too dark)


----------



## roverguy78

Here's a photo of mine. I've had it a couple months now. Great watch!


----------



## Perdendosi

10 ATM said:


> some quick shots of today's new arrival (before it got too dark)


Great shots!
What do you think of the mesh and the monochrome second hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10 ATM

Perdendosi said:


> What do you think of the mesh and the monochrome second hand?


The mesh is very good ..nice and thick and straight. Clasp is nice too.
Would recommend buying one ...even if it's just for future use or a different watch.

The silver second hand goes nicely with the matte case and the black bezel ..on the 3/6/9/12 dial with the SS bezel I think I'd prefer the red second hand.
The red hand is definitely easier to see.


----------



## Shootist

10 ATM said:


> The mesh is very good ..nice and thick and straight. Clasp is nice too.
> Would recommend buying one ...even if it's just for future use or a different watch.
> 
> The silver second hand goes nicely with the matte case and the black bezel ..on the 3/6/9/12 dial with the SS bezel I think I'd prefer the red second hand.
> The red hand is definitely easier to see.


I decided on the red second hand for that very reason. I wanted the second hand to be easy to read.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Well well, what do we have here? Another package from Russia containing a "Horological Device", I wonder what it could be...




























A very pleasant surprise indeed!;-)

Big and heavy, fit and finish is excellent, even the mesh bracelet is great quality!:-!


----------



## Shootist

My 100333S arrived today. I am impressed.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## subrosa

No watch, but some of my Vostok parts came from Meranom today! 

The rubber strap came with springbars attached, but they're skinny non-vostok bars. Meranom did post a few spare Vostok spring bars, so that isn't a problem. Just might be something to note for those of you that bought the rubber strap version of the watch.


----------



## Shootist

Lume shot of 100333S

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ctuccio

I did notice the spring bars were not that robust. I will have to get some stronger ones to wear with my NATO as the stock ones are bending. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

I haven't taken my silicone strap off. I rather like it. Is it worth replacing the factory springbars? 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoJoshGo

Shootist said:


> I haven't taken my silicone strap off. I rather like it. Is it worth replacing the factory springbars?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


Not if you're wearing the silicone strap - it's built for the skinny ones.


----------



## Mister Mike




----------



## subrosa

GoJoshGo said:


> Not if you're wearing the silicone strap - it's built for the skinny ones.


Put a little silicon grease on the spring bar and it will slide right in...great stuff to have around anyway for gaskets.

I personally LOVE the Vostok springbars, very very good.


----------



## djbacklash

I've just received my 100SE with the Chromed second hand and I'm over the moon. I've paired it up with a Phoenix nato which was bought especially for this watch and I think you'll agree it looks great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObZerver

We agree.

Sent from the dark side of the moon using radiowave transmission and a giant retranslator on Mars.


----------



## CASD

Nice...3 days from NY to Idaho ..Postman knew how much I was waiting for it..and he brought it to the door with a big-o-smile on his face...
It came with the Green Nato but I bought a extra Blk-w/white thread water resistant Leather Band too..I prefer that.. But word to the wise it is a little short I have a 7.25in wrist and I'm on the last notch

Ordered 12/15 2013 Received 2/15 2014..

Also this watch will be the test, whether I order more SE's or other Classic's, I really like Orange Dials-Scuba Dude dials etc.., and I'm thinking about a 710378b Burnt Orange Scuba Dude w/date window on the bottom, I might have to do a lume job on it tho..


----------



## 8trackmind




----------



## zircular

I apologize in advance if I missed this while reading through the thread: Is the "SE" line going to be a regular thing for Vostok? They look fantastic. I can't put my finger on exactly what it is, but they bring something to the table that a standard amphibia doesn't.


----------



## Shootist

zircular said:


> I apologize in advance if I missed this while reading through the thread: Is the "SE" line going to be a regular thing for Vostok? They look fantastic. I can't put my finger on exactly what it is, but they bring something to the table that a standard amphibia doesn't.


I can put my finger on it  They have represent the great value and excellent Russian engineering coupled with just enough classic western styling cues to make it very appealing. A good combination. Meranom did a great job of putting this together. Hopefully he can get enough supply to keep up with demand.


----------



## messiy

I've just received my 110SE two days ago. Sometimes, this second hand was stop when i shake this watch for charge PR, after completed, this second hand was run normal, is it normal?


----------



## OKEAH

Normal, no! Common, yes!


----------



## messiy

OKEAH said:


> Normal, no! Common, yes!


after read in some thread, it's common case, but how fix it? is your watch like that?
btw, thx for your info


----------



## lucky watch

Ask Meranom. They will fix it for you no problem. 


messiy said:


> after read in some thread, it's common case, but how fix it? is your watch like that?
> btw, thx for your info


----------



## messiy

lucky watch said:


> Ask Meranom. They will fix it for you no problem.


is your amphibia SE like that?


----------



## lucky watch

Just waiting for the next model to arrive. Meranom have made a classic watch. One that is able to span the expanse of time. It helps me to remember the good times and lets me look forward to some more.
This is the 710 case or ministry on rubber.


----------



## lucky watch

All my SE range has been good but Meranom is a good dealer and will fix it. If your watch is not right you need to tell him. 


messiy said:


> is your amphibia SE like that?


----------



## ffeingol

I believe my second hand has got "stuck" a few times too. I'm just leaving it for a bit to see if it keeps doing it. Don't really want to send it away for a month. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## djbacklash

Can't argue with that performance. Incredible, I did not expect that!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

It has stopped raining and the sun has come out so it must be time to play. :-d


----------



## ericlaw02

Hello, regarding sending back the Amphibia SE back to Meranom, which way is the proper way to contact Meranom regarding after-sales/warranty work: forum PM, the "Contact Us" button on the Meranom website, or some method that I looked past?

I just had my new Amphibia SE shipped to me on Friday, noticed the second hand stopping periodically today (perhaps not unsimilar to the aforementioned stuck second syndrome?), and proceeded to hand-wind the watch to see if it helps, then it completely stopped. Tried winding it more manually, automatically, setting the time, but it remains dead, even idling it for 3-4 hours after.


----------



## meranom

ericlaw02 said:


> Hello, regarding sending back the Amphibia SE back to Meranom, which way is the proper way to contact Meranom regarding after-sales/warranty work: forum PM, the "Contact Us" button on the Meranom website, or some method that I looked past?


Please write to email


----------



## DiverDoc

I just pulled the trigger on the 090 SE from Meranom. I'm also going to try on a separate bezel ring, to see if it gets a little closer to the 1967 look:


----------



## gak

Received my horological device from Tatarastan, and I guess I'm eligible to apply for AWOC membership. Just started timing it to see how long it takes to get approved. Enjoying poor man's hacking method .. Just same awsome feeling to kickstart a bike instead of boring self start 










Tried included silicon strap with its own bars and also with the fat ones from bracelet but it kept coming off with slight twist/pull. Settling with nato until I figure out why and how to make it safer. Any one had the same issue with silicon strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor

For anyone expecting or considering the 110 case: NATOs or Zulus don't really work well, at least not for me, my wrist is 7.5", and for some reason it never fit my wrist correctly with a NATO Zulu, also one of the springbars broke when I first tried to fit a larger NATO on it. I love the watch and would definitely recommend it, just wanted to share my experience

- mr. al


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome gak. A truly awesome choice of watch there. I have Meranom mesh, nato and rubber. No issues at all. I haven't tried any of the leather yet. I have 7 3/4 inch wrists. I do not have any of the 110 case.
Cheers.








gak said:


> Received my horological device from Tatarastan, and I guess I'm eligible to apply for AWOC membership. Just started timing it to see how long it takes to get approved. Enjoying poor man's hacking method .. Just same awsome feeling to kickstart a bike instead of boring self start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried included silicon strap with its own bars and also with the fat ones from bracelet but it kept coming off with slight twist/pull. Settling with nato until I figure out why and how to make it safer. Any one had the same issue with silicon strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djbacklash

I must thank whoever it was that purchased the last 710555S. I was so close to pulling the trigger but after only just receiving my 100SE last week I felt it would be too quick for another already and knew I had to give someone else a chance to own one of these awesome horological devices!

I am really looking forward to owning more in the not so distant future, with hopefully more variations coming like the chrome second hand from Meranom.

For the meantime, here's a photo of my only SE with the cat 








... aww


----------



## CASD

Word to the wise...The leather is almost to short for my 7.25in wrist...









lucky watch said:


> Welcome gak. A truly awesome choice of watch there. I have Meranom mesh, nato and rubber. No issues at all. I haven't tried any of the leather yet. I have 7 3/4 inch wrists. I do not have any of the 110 case.
> Cheers.
> View attachment 1389055


----------



## Perdendosi

CASD said:


> Word to the wise...The leather is almost to short for my 7.25in wrist...
> View attachment 1389161


So strange, since most Vostok bracelets and straps seem to be sold extra long. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Papichulo

I noticed on my 110 the rubber strap was rather short, but it worked on my 71/8" wrist. I broke down and purchased a Benotto Cerruti with that fresh vanilla scent.


----------



## super-b

Broke down and ordered one today 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumejunkie

So I just received my 100SE, my first Russian watch only 13 days after ordering from Meranom! I love it! Still waiting on the scuba dude I ordered from Zenatar on Jan. 8 Hope it's 
not lost?! Any recommendations for a leather strap?


----------



## BizzyC

Wife picked this up from the post office today.



I was really torn on what case and style to order but as soon as I put this on my wrist I was immediately pleased with my choice. This is my first 090 case and I love it - especially the brushed finish.


----------



## gentvols

Really happy to be a new member of the Amphibia SE club! Thanks WUS for pointing me to it...


----------



## azura123

djbacklash said:


> Can't argue with that performance. Incredible, I did not expect that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch...btw, whats your app to detect watch accuracy?? 
Is it available at android??
Thank you


----------



## CASD

Thinking of selling mine, I prefer the 395 or 378, Just a heads up


----------



## gak

110 sits even higher on NATOs and gives bit more clearance for hand movement when hanging down on wrist (only positive I can see for this case). It was my least prefered case, but no other model was available when I booked this one. And now I see others popping up every now and then, also the notification from Meranom works. 

A 710 have just been cleared by Russian customs, so I will be able to compare myself how much better that will work with NATOs.

Would it be possible to buy a case from Meranom for lets say 090 or 100 and then replace? How difficult would that be? I am gradually starting to dislike the flying saucer sitting on my wrist ... Some may like it, probably that is why Meranom keeps offering these strange 110s.


----------



## lucky watch

Look what arrived today. The 090 polished case with chrome second hand and a custom Meranom bezel.


----------



## djbacklash

azura123 said:


> Awesome watch...btw, whats your app to detect watch accuracy??
> Is it available at android??
> Thank you


Thanks for your reply, the app is called "Twixt" and is unfortunately only available on Apple App Store.


----------



## 8trackmind

lucky watch said:


> Look what arrived today. The 090 polished case with chrome second hand and a custom Meranom bezel.


The simplicity of the dial goes perfectly with the clean bezel. Very nice!:-!


----------



## subrosa

Found a 90 SE up on ebay for ~70 bucks! ugh, we're up to 3 SEs now, albeit one is a mod project. 

The bezel was insanely stiff and just popped right off. My guess is that they're still working on getting the tolerances just right. My Murphy bezel went right on without a problem. I might work on the other bezel and see if I can't figure out what the problem is. 

090 + murphy bezel + red bezel insert + retro isofranesq strap = win.


----------



## ArticMan

This on is very versatile watch indeed:




























And mayby they've started to regulate movements properly, because also this one is very accurate, I would say +3...+5/day average while in use.


----------



## BizzyC

ArticMan - where is that leather Zulu from? I like it!


----------



## Perdendosi

ArticMan said:


> This on is very versatile watch indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mayby they've started to regulate movements properly, because also this one is very accurate, I would say +3...+5/day average while in use.


Super sexy NATO, Like Bizzy, I'd like to know where you got it (and whether it's more expensive than the watch you put it on!)


----------



## Shootist

Crown and Buckle sells leather natos

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctuccio

Ive got mine on a crown and buckle NATO. Could not be happier. Just make sure you get thicker spring bars

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

gak said:


> Would it be possible to buy a case from Meranom for lets say 090 or 100 and then replace? How difficult would that be? I am gradually starting to dislike the flying saucer sitting on my wrist ... Some may like it, probably that is why Meranom keeps offering these strange 110s.


Yes, this Scuba Dude stared out life as a 710 Ministry model. It was fairly easy to remove the movement and reinstall it in the 090 case I got from Meranom. Good luck!


----------



## gak

JonS1967 said:


> Yes, this Scuba Dude stared out life as a 710 Ministry model. It was fairly easy to remove the movement and reinstall it in the 090 case I got from Meranom. Good luck!


That gives me hope, thanks. Do they give choice between brushed steel and stainless as your looks brushed. I also read the thread about Vostok Anatomy and have one step unclear. After taking off that screw for stem he seems to show a screw or is it a lock which needs to be pushed to release the stem. And would the bezel from 110 go flush with 090 case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan

Perdendosi said:


> Super sexy NATO, Like Bizzy, I'd like to know where you got it (and whether it's more expensive than the watch you put it on!)


I bought it about a year ago from some Australian guy who makes them out of kenguru leather. It cost 30$ if I remember right. I also have a black one but this just looks so much better. PM me if you want to know the details, I might find them somewhere.


----------



## gak

Sending u pm, this strap is just un resistible  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stere

messiy said:


> I've just received my 110SE two days ago. Sometimes, this second hand was stop when i shake this watch for charge PR, after completed, this second hand was run normal, is it normal?


Don't worry about it, I have an Amphibia doing the same since I received it and it keeps a great time +2 sec/day.
Enjoy the watch.


----------



## JonS1967

gak said:


> That gives me hope, thanks. Do they give choice between brushed steel and stainless as your looks brushed. I also read the thread about Vostok Anatomy and have one step unclear. After taking off that screw for stem he seems to show a screw or is it a lock which needs to be pushed to release the stem. And would the bezel from 110 go flush with 090 case?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can order matte (not brushed) or polished cases. Anatomy of a Vostok is a great resource. Removing the crown is pretty straightforward but can be finicky. You need to push down that release (it's not a screw) while gently pulling out out the crown. It may take several tries. Reinstalling is also a bit finicky. It may take several attempts of depressing the release if the crown doesn't stay in place. Any Amphibia bezel should fit.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## gak

JonS1967 said:


> You can order matte (not brushed) or polished cases. Anatomy of a Vostok is a great resource. Removing the crown is pretty straightforward but can be finicky. You need to push down that release (it's not a screw) while gently pulling out out the crown. It may take several tries. Reinstalling is also a bit finicky. It may take several attempts of depressing the release if the crown doesn't stay in place. Any Amphibia bezel should fit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Thanks a lot for clarification. Release part I do not see in pictures there. So basically I need a case opener, suitable screw drivers (no idea which sizes) and lots of patience for this operation . Any suggestion for where to get the right tools?


----------



## 93EXCivic

Does the Radio Room SE also have stainless bezel or is it just the regular SE?


----------



## JonS1967

gak said:


> Thanks a lot for clarification. Release part I do not see in pictures there. So basically I need a case opener, suitable screw drivers (no idea which sizes) and lots of patience for this operation . Any suggestion for where to get the right tools?


You're quite welcome. The release pin (for lack of a better term) looks like a screw but instead of the grooves you'd find on a standard or phillips head it has a small indentation for a pointy tool. I used the pointy end of a spring bar tool to do the job. The Anatomy of a Vostok shows the correct area for this pin. I purchased my tools and the two bands in the pics I posted (not the Shark Mesh) from internationalwatchman.com. His prices are good and he's a standup guy. I have no affiliation with him.


----------



## lucky watch

I got to wear this all weekend.


----------



## samael_6978

stere said:


> Don't worry about it, I have an Amphibia doing the same since I received it and it keeps a great time +2 sec/day.
> Enjoy the watch.


I just received my Amphibia and the second hand also stutters.

Is it driven indirectly then?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucky watch

Having an SE sandwich for breakfast this morning. From the top, polished 090, 420, 710, 420, 100 and a matt 090 on the bottom. :-d


----------



## Karsten

gak said:


> 110 sits even higher on NATOs and gives bit more clearance for hand movement when hanging down on wrist (only positive I can see for this case). It was my least prefered case, but no other model was available when I booked this one.
> 
> Would it be possible to buy a case from Meranom for lets say 090 or 100 and then replace? How difficult would that be? I am gradually starting to dislike the flying saucer sitting on my wrist


I totally agree with you on the 110 sitting too high on a NATO and even higher on the thick ZULU/NATO Meranom supplies.

Put my 110 on the Vostok mesh and now it sits perfect tight on my wrist and not looking like a UFO 

IMHO the mesh is the best match for the 110.


----------



## gak

Karsten said:


> I totally agree with you on the 110 sitting too high on a NATO and even higher on the thick ZULU/NATO Meranom supplies.
> 
> Put my 110 on the Vostok mesh and now it sits perfect tight on my wrist and not looking like a UFO
> 
> IMHO the mesh is the best match for the 110.


Det ser godt ud på mesh.  One I have also came with mesh, but when I tried silicon, it just kept coming off with light push or jerk. Probably I damaged the spring bars, even tried with the bars from mesh, still was the same result. I will try mesh again and see how stable it stays on.


----------



## Colin63

My second 710555 arrived last week.

The first one is staying on the sharkmesh strap I bought for it.








The second I decided to mod with a de-chromed amphibia bezel, brushed case and leather nato.























Together.


----------



## yev

Can someone who owns a 100SE please provide measurements for lug clearance? Between the spring bar and the case.


----------



## Karsten

yev said:


> Can someone who owns a 100SE please provide measurements for lug clearance? Between the spring bar and the case.


My 100 SE came on Meranom's green NATO/ZULU strap. 
The strap thickness is 1,5 mm and the spring bars are 1,8 mm.
The NATO/ZULU is a very tight fit, so if you want a even thicker (leather) strap the rescue might be thinner spring bars. ex. 1,0 or 1,2 mm.


----------



## Karsten

What make is the shark mesh, and where did you buy it?
It looks like the Omega mesh.


----------



## Colin63

Karsten said:


> What make is the shark mesh, and where did you buy it?
> It looks like the Omega mesh.


It is from wjean28 on ebay.


----------



## Karsten

Colin63 said:


> My second 710555 arrived last week.
> 
> The first one is staying on the sharkmesh strap I bought for it.
> View attachment 1394012
> 
> 
> The second I decided to mod with a de-chromed amphibia bezel, brushed case and leather nato.
> 
> View attachment 1394017
> 
> View attachment 1394016
> 
> View attachment 1394015
> 
> 
> Together.
> 
> View attachment 1394014


What make is the shark mesh, and where did you buy it?
It looks like the Omega mesh.


----------



## gak

My second Amphibian SE 710 had left Russia and is withheld by Danish Customs since 21-02-2014, probably will take a week more before they clear it. Does any one here have same experience, my first package just came straight to me, so I'm not sure if this one is valid for any tax or duty. More wait dammit, and possibly more expense


----------



## Karsten

gak said:


> My second Amphibian SE 710 had left Russia and is withheld by Danish Customs since 21-02-2014, probably will take a week more before they clear it. Does any one here have same experience, my first package just came straight to me, so I'm not sure if this one is valid for any tax or duty. More wait dammit, and possibly more expense


I have ordered 3 times from Meranom, and only the first slipped under "the radar".
It was a Amphibian SE in the flat cardboard box and a Komandirskie in the even flatter card box, shipped in an envolope
with post stamps.
The next 2 orders conatined the more bulky Amphibian boxes and a sticker instead of post stamps making the envelopes more "interesting" for the customs.
Another theory could be that my name now is registered in their database?

It is absurd that the actual shipping from Chistopol to Denmark is taking less time than the handling by the customs.

If you track on Post Danmark's homepage it is possible to see the status.

Mojn fra Sønderjylland ;-)


----------



## BizzyC

Murphy bezel on the 090 SE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron

Where do you get the inserts from, I have a 90 SE on the way.


----------



## subrosa

rmeron said:


> Where do you get the inserts from, I have a 90 SE on the way.


I get mine from 10watches or ebay if I want something weird like my red one.


----------



## gak

Karsten said:


> I have ordered 3 times from Meranom, and only the first slipped under "the radar".
> It was a Amphibian SE in the flat cardboard box and a Komandirskie in the even flatter card box, shipped in an envolope
> with post stamps.
> The next 2 orders conatined the more bulky Amphibian boxes and a sticker instead of post stamps making the envelopes more "interesting" for the customs.
> Another theory could be that my name now is registered in their database?
> 
> It is absurd that the actual shipping from Chistopol to Denmark is taking less time than the handling by the customs.
> 
> If you track on Post Danmark's homepage it is possible to see the status.
> 
> Mojn fra Sønderjylland ;-)


My first one was also in a flat cardboard box, but this time the order includes straps and spare parts, so I guess bulky size made it more interesting. I hope they will not assume too much high prices by looking at them 

So I'm now in their database too , I will book to Malmo next time in a friends name, will be faster then waiting for customs here. 
I am waiting for my precious 710, while some customs guy is playing with it trying to figure out the cost. I hope he try to wind and then assume it is with broken crown, so must be a faulty piece costing nothing 

Both times Meranom shipped quite fast and I could track it until it left Moskova, and next day after landing in Denmark it was on my desk. But now I have no idea, how long they will take.

I am checking status dozens of times and it is stuck at '

21-02-2014 17:05Internationalt Postcenter, Danmark 
Toldbehandling er i gang



How much or % of cost were you charged for your two packages?

Hilsen fra København


----------



## Karsten

gak said:


> My first one was also in a flat cardboard box, but this time the order includes straps and spare parts, so I guess bulky size made it more interesting. I hope they will not assume too much high prices by looking at them
> 
> So I'm now in their database too , I will book to Malmo next time in a friends name, will be faster then waiting for customs here.
> I am waiting for my precious 710, while some customs guy is playing with it trying to figure out the cost. I hope he try to wind and then assume it is with broken crown, so must be a faulty piece costing nothing
> 
> Both times Meranom shipped quite fast and I could track it until it left Moskova, and next day after landing in Denmark it was on my desk. But now I have no idea, how long they will take.
> 
> I am checking status dozens of times and it is stuck at '
> 
> 21-02-2014 17:05Internationalt Postcenter, Danmark Toldbehandling er i gang
> 
> 
> How much or % of cost were you charged for your two packages?
> 
> Hilsen fra København


Hej (hello)

The costum will send you a letter in wich they ask you to send (mail) with the invoice.
Check out the tracking every day.

("For at vi kan toldbehandle forsendelsen skal vi bruge dokumentationen fra dig, ordrebekræftelse m/pris og
varebeskrivelse)

Det er vigtigt du skriver det referencenummer du får i "emnet" i den mail du sender til [email protected]

If the total value/invoice INCLUDING shipping is NOT MORE than 1.150 kr you will be charged:

My last import in february:

5.975 Rubles = 1.015,72 kr
25% VAT (moms) 242 kr
Fee (gebyr) 160 kr
Total 402 kr

If the total value is more than 1.150 kr 5% costum will be added to the invoice value and 25% VAT (moms) on top of the
total value)

(Ca. 3 dage efter du har mailet fakturaen til [email protected] vil du modtage et brev POST TIL AFHENTNING - importopkrævning med det beløb du skal betale ved afhentning på posthuset)

Until friday 28. Meranom offers free shipping wich makes it possible to order 3 nice Vostoc's under the limit for paying costum.

I have ordered:

Amphibian SE 100 Radio Room on sale 2.350 Rubles (for a friend) (Only 25 made of this watch, and one left)
Amphibian SE 420 Radio Room on sale 2.350 Rubles
Amphibian Classic 710 blue Scuba Dude 2.212 Rubles
Remember to use the REWARD POINTS you may have collected.
I also got 2% discount.

Mojn fra Sønderjylland 

Uautoriseret Vostok Import APS ;-)


----------



## Karsten

Colin63 said:


> It is from wjean28 on ebay.


Thank you, now i want one, it is so nice.


----------



## gak

Karsten said:


> Hej (hello)
> 
> The costum will send you a letter in wich they ask you to send (mail) with the invoice.
> Check out the tracking every day.
> 
> ("For at vi kan toldbehandle forsendelsen skal vi bruge dokumentationen fra dig, ordrebekræftelse m/pris og
> varebeskrivelse)
> 
> Det er vigtigt du skriver det referencenummer du får i "emnet" i den mail du sender til [email protected]
> 
> If the total value/invoice INCLUDING shipping is NOT MORE than 1.150 kr you will be charged:
> 
> My last import in february:
> 
> 5.975 Rubles = 1.015,72 kr
> 25% VAT (moms) 242 kr
> Fee (gebyr) 160 kr
> Total 402 kr
> 
> If the total value is more than 1.150 kr 5% costum will be added to the invoice value and 25% VAT (moms) on top of the
> total value)
> 
> (Ca. 3 dage efter du har mailet fakturaen til [email protected] vil du modtage et brev POST TIL AFHENTNING - importopkrævning med det beløb du skal betale ved afhentning på posthuset)
> 
> Until friday 28. Meranom offers free shipping wich makes it possible to order 3 nice Vostoc's under the limit for paying costum.
> 
> I have ordered:
> 
> Amphibian SE 100 Radio Room on sale 2.350 Rubles (for a friend) (Only 25 made of this watch, and one left)
> Amphibian SE 420 Radio Room on sale 2.350 Rubles
> Amphibian Classic 710 blue Scuba Dude 2.212 Rubles
> Remember to use the REWARD POINTS you may have collected.
> I also got 2% discount.
> 
> Mojn fra Sønderjylland
> 
> Uautoriseret Vostok Import APS ;-)


Thanks for much needed information for me. I will make sure to not cross 1.150 limit and be prepared for VAT in future whenever it is held by customs.
I will be booking a case for 090 and another Amphibian SE before offer goes away.

Good idea, we need 'Vostok Import APS' to start working soon.

Mojn


----------



## Lumejunkie

New calf leather for my 100SE and have a leather NATO ordered from cheapestNATO very thin at 1.2mm and inexpensive!


----------



## Colin63

Just took some better photo's of mine.


----------



## Ron521

Submitting application for the club...


----------



## Recoil

Ready, Steady, Go !!!!!!!


----------



## lucky watch

Application accepted Ron521. That's one very cool watch Sir.








Ron521 said:


> View attachment 1401228
> Submitting application for the club...


----------



## Ejekutor

My 090 Amphibian Radio Room SE Antimagnetic (I have it since last year and take the opportunity to show it)


----------



## Dondo

I need the help of you, professional Vostok SE owners, I have small scratches on the Glass of my 420 SE, is there a special polish crem on the market to get them away?...
Thanks in advance for helping me!

regards
Dondo


----------



## Shootist

Dondo said:


> I need the help of you, professional Vostok SE owners, I have small scratches on the Glass of my 420 SE, is there a special polish crem on the market to get them away?...
> Thanks in advance for helping me!
> 
> regards
> Dondo


Polywatch

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dondo

Thank you for the quick relax, shootist!
greetings
dondo


----------



## DM71

I was doing some straps swapping last night. And ended up with this combo for my favorite SE.




























I know the strap worth more than the watch, but it totally deserve it. It's such a nice watch.

I find the Isofrane style to be a perfect fit for those Vostoks and it makes a very comfortable combo. Anyway, i had a spare one and after spending about 1 hour hand polishing my brushed Halios bucle, i now have a perfect combo!

By the way, i would recommend anyone that bought one of these SE's on rubber, to replace the spring bars. Not only they are way cheaper and thinner than the usual solid Vostok spring bars ( as mention in previous posts), but mine were rusted when i took them out, and left rust stains on the inner lugs.


----------



## DM71

Double post, sorry


----------



## GoJoshGo

Alright - I have to narrow my collection down, and one of my two SE's has to go. Which would you keep?

From the right, Polished 100 case with red second hand (and Meranom 'clean' bezel, with a black SE bezel in the drawer), Then brushed 090 case with chrome second hand. I'm afriad the 'dude's fate is already sealed... Help? :think:








Here's the problem:








Add in a couple of vintage ones, and I'm swimming in Amphibians! (get it? ;-)). I love the color of the green rallye dial and the orange 'dude, so they're hanging around. I just can't justify both SE's, on top of the Seiko SKX diver I have...

So the black dude is heading for F29, and one of the SE's. I'm terribly conflicted as to which, though...


----------



## roverguy78

Dondo said:


> I need the help of you, professional Vostok SE owners, I have small scratches on the Glass of my 420 SE, is there a special polish crem on the market to get them away?...
> Thanks in advance for helping me!
> 
> regards
> Dondo


Actually, regular toothpaste (not gel) works wonders on acrylic crystals.


----------



## Shootist

I just switched out my springbars. They were a little thin, but seemed otherwise fine. I had some 1.8 mm bars that were a little thicker. The 1.8 mm bars were a tight fit in rubber strap but I was able to push them through. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArticMan

SEIKO's fat spring bars are best choise if you want to be absolutely sure. They fit perfectly to watch case but one will propably need some soap or silicon crease/oil to push them through the strap holes without damaging them.


----------



## Perdendosi

Shootist said:


> Polywatch
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk


Or Brasso, or even toothpaste (if the scratches aren't too deep)! (As price of the cream decreases, the amount of elbow grease you need increases...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jones Shamrock

My Amphibia stopped, bought from zenitar via ebay. It wont start what ever I do. Bad luck or are these new ones crap?


----------



## Karsten

Jones Shamrock said:


> My Amphibia stopped, bought from zenitar via ebay. It wont start what ever I do. Bad luck or are these new ones crap?


Amphibia SE from Zenitar?
Are you sure it is a SE?
My SE's are from Meranom and perfect, no problems


----------



## GoJoshGo

Jones Shamrock said:


> My Amphibia stopped, bought from Zenitar via ebay. It wont start what ever I do. Bad luck or are these new ones crap?


Bad luck. I don't think Zenitar is selling the SE's, and the consensus seems to be that they go through more thorough QA than the standard models. Of the 6 (I may have a problem) new Amphibians I've purchased, 2 of which are SE's, I haven't had any significant problems.

I'd suggest contacting Zenitar - by all accounts he's a good and responsive seller.


----------



## lucky watch

Only meranom sell the SE. Anything else is just an ordinary Amphibia. b-)


----------



## lucky watch

I took the black Nato off my 100 SE today and fitted this 'Bob' leather strap. I like to share these things with you guys.


----------



## gak

ArticMan said:


> I bought it about a year ago from some Australian guy who makes them out of kenguru leather. It cost 30$ if I remember right. I also have a black one but this just looks so much better. PM me if you want to know the details, I might find them somewhere.


Thanks for the reference ArticMan.

And finally I received them, can't wait to put them on but need to wait till I get hold of a spring bar tool. 
I was asked to choose between colour of thread to stitch with and I ended up choosing following. Easy decision


----------



## 8trackmind

I liked the stock strap, but I love this one.









BONETTO CINTURINI 300


----------



## djbacklash

I now have 2! My 710 arrived yesterday. Quick picture of the pair.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messiy

after 3 weeks with amphibia SE, i'm very happy...this is good watch and my amphibian PR more than 31 hours


----------



## koka

Joining the club after testing it on alpine slopes.


----------



## Karsten

With these two SE's i would like to applicate to be a member of A.W.O.C. 

The first one i ordered in october was the 110SE (NO date)

On Christmas Evening the stocks at Meranom were filled again, and i ordered a 100SE with white date on black = nice.
At the same time i ordered a a Vostok mesh bracelet for the 110 witch is a much better match due to the straight non curving lugs on the 110.

The 100SE came with a nice "tropical" divers strap, but for my fat wrist a bit on the short side.

On the hunt for a rubber strap i came across the nice TSS Monaco with orange, red or blue stitchings.

From the pictures it is hard to tell if red or orange will be the best match for the red second hand.

Playing safe i ordered both, and it is still hard to tell wich is best.

Please help me to decide 

Left is orange and right red.

The mesh bracelet will go back on the 110.


----------



## lucky watch

Koka and Karsten, welcome to the AWOC. A very cool looking 090 you got there Koka and Karsten what a pair! It has to be to orange for me.


----------



## djbacklash

Check the lume on this 710, impressed me so much I had to take a picture and share it with you all. Sorry for the iPhone quality.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

Two more of my recently purchased Meranom special, now with new tire tread rubber strap. The NATO was functional, and comfortable enough, but I think the black rubber goes better with the face. Thanks CASD


----------



## Shootist

I ordered some new springbars to replace the thin ones that came with my rubber strap. The thin ones in mine were fine but the ends were too small and they rattled and would wiggle. I bought 1.78 mm with 1.1 mm ends. They fit just fine and don't wiggle or rattle at all. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Backstreet

My postwoman loves me....:-d

Just arrived in the mail, after only 15 days from order (6 of them spent in some Italian Customs' warehouse... :roll: )














































According to Meranom, this SE is limited to 25 pieces...I wonder if this is the meaning of the "-22" written on the COA :think:










Is it awesomefully awesome enough to grant me access to the club?


----------



## Karsten

Love the 710 "ministry" more for every time i see it 

A rubber or wire mesh is IMHO more genuine/authentic for a russian diver.


----------



## lucky watch

Arise Sir Backstreet and take your place at the AWOC.









Backstreet said:


> My postwoman loves me....:-d
> 
> Just arrived in the mail, after only 15 days from order (6 of them spent in some Italian Customs' warehouse... :roll: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Meranom, this SE is limited to 25 pieces...I wonder if this is the meaning of the "-22" written on the COA :think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it awesomefully awesome enough to grant me access to the club?


----------



## DerangedGoose

What do you guys think of putting the standard dial with the indices into an SE case? I like the paddle handle, I think they will go better with the paddle markers on the standard dial, along with a plain bezel. thoughts?


----------



## Omegatron24

Recently picked up a 710555S and swapped out the band with an HDT Design Evolution (an idea I stole from another member's picture). Love it, other than the second hand is quite jumpy. But it keeps great time over a 24 hr period. I'd really like to mod the bezel, but for now I'll enjoy it as is.


----------



## cestommek

I´m very happy!....:-d


----------



## klaus357

cestommek said:


> I´m very happy!....:-d
> 
> View attachment 1417805
> 
> 
> View attachment 1417813


Really cool! 100 or 110 case?

Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

That is the 110 case.


----------



## watchloco

I finally have put some wrist time on my SE 100333. I just wish I would have ordered the mesh bracelet too. Does anyone else think the second hand is more orange than red?:think:


----------



## GoJoshGo

watchloco said:


> I finally have put some wrist time on my SE 100333. I just wish I would have ordered the mesh bracelet too. Does anyone else think the second hand is more orange than red?:think:


I noticed the same thing with my 100333. The mesh is really nice - that's what I've been wearing it on.


----------



## lucky watch

Yes I think your right, more of an orangey red.









watchloco said:


> I finally have put some wrist time on my SE 100333. I just wish I would have ordered the mesh bracelet too. Does anyone else think the second hand is more orange than red?:think:


----------



## jmreynolds

Here is one for the A.W.O.C., I love it!


----------



## lucky watch

Looking good *jmreynolds*. You get a nice weight with that case and mesh.


----------



## jmreynolds

You are correct sir, it is quite heavy!


----------



## cestommek

klaus357 said:


> Really cool! 100 or 110 case?
> 
> Inviato dal mio ME173X utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks;-)
110 case.
Regards.


----------



## TheWraith

Mine showed up this week, impressed by the mesh, thought it would be cheap.


----------



## jmreynolds

+1 Wraith! I love the feel of the mesh, it really is substantial.


----------



## lucky watch

The usual suspects.


----------



## TheBuzzard

The 710 with the black bezel came back in stock at 4 AM my time this morning. By the time I got into work, they were all gone


----------



## Robot L337

I was hoping that the website wasn't updated yet and we still had a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Have you seen the new SE Meranom just posted?













That orange dial is amazing!

http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368b.html
http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100370s.html


----------



## ObZerver

GRRRRRRRRREAT!
Just in time for my birthday. And I do not think it is a coincidence I wear this beauty today:


----------



## sq100

GuessWho said:


> Have you seen the new SE Meranom just posted?
> View attachment 1436136
> View attachment 1436137
> 
> That orange dial is amazing!
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368b.html
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100370s.html


Nooooo! I'm trying so hard to refrain from buying more watches, but it's so hard to resist these....

Sent from my chalkboard using crayons.


----------



## drbobguy

The orange on steel mesh is just great! Will have to order.

Chrome seconds hand and stainless bezel as well!


----------



## GuessWho

sq100 said:


> Nooooo! I'm trying so hard to refrain from buying more watches, but it's so hard to resist these....
> 
> Sent from my chalkboard using crayons.


I'm in the same boat as you, Meranom has been making it hard for me to save up!

I guess if I miss out on the FMR project I will order one of these (or I will just get both as usual)...


----------



## lucky watch

You got to get both of these and the FMR............:-d:-d:-d


GuessWho said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Meranom has been making it hard for me to save up!
> 
> I guess if I miss out on the FMR project I will order one of these (or I will just get both as usual)...


----------



## GoJoshGo

GuessWho said:


> Have you seen the new SE Meranom just posted?
> 
> That orange dial is amazing!
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368b.html
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100370s.html


Orange dial heading my way. I'll be interested to see how it compares to the orange dialed Scuba Dude I have...


----------



## frjack

GuessWho said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Meranom has been making it hard for me to save up!
> 
> I guess if I miss out on the FMR project I will order one of these (or I will just get both as usual)...


That does it!! I'm giving the plastic to my fiancee and letting her set the password on my paypal account... o|


----------



## lucky watch

Some images of the *090 SE plain bezel *to share with my friends.


----------



## lucky watch




----------



## Mister Mike

GuessWho said:


> Have you seen the new SE Meranom just posted?
> View attachment 1436136
> View attachment 1436137
> 
> That orange dial is amazing!
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100368b.html
> http://www.meranom.com/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-100370s.html


I could really use that stainless bezel for my 090. If only they would sell those bezels!


----------



## arktika1148

Trying ti get some building work done so watch budget is zilch.....well.....missed out on the previous orange 









Can't wait.

For once don't need a strap swap


----------



## GoJoshGo

GoJoshGo said:


> Orange dial heading my way. I'll be interested to see how it compares to the orange dialed Scuba Dude I have...


Need to make room for this, so I just posted one of my other SE's for sale.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot...dition-w-clean-bezel-1006845.html#post7598393

(if this is against forum rules I apologize, and will delete the post)


----------



## cestommek

lucky watch said:


> Some images of the *090 SE plain bezel *to share with my friends.
> 
> View attachment 1437470
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437471
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437472
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437475
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437476
> 
> 
> View attachment 1437477


Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cestommek

Mister Mike said:


> I could really use that stainless bezel for my 090. If only they would sell those bezels!


+1!. I want one!


----------



## Robot L337

Just curious, does the mesh band tear your arm hairs out?


----------



## lucky watch

No I have never had a problem with the mesh.


Robot L337 said:


> Just curious, does the mesh band tear your arm hairs out?


----------



## GoJoshGo

I agree, and I'm bothered by that on some bracelets that few others complain about...



lucky watch said:


> No I have never had a problem with the mesh.


----------



## icenoir

Meramon does sell these bezels.. look under accessories..


----------



## G.Zgidnick

On a Breitling strap


----------



## cestommek

New look in my SE.... All brushed 110SE


----------



## TheBuzzard

All the 710 SEs got removed from the list on the website... Does that mean they're gone forever?


----------



## meranom

TheBuzzard said:


> All the 710 SEs got removed from the list on the website... Does that mean they're gone forever?


Currently moved in archive


----------



## Karsten

More delicius news from Meranom, click on front page.

One of the news, is this silver dial Radio Room.
I like the black hands  I want one!


----------



## Oldheritage

My finger is hovering over the trigger... 

I already have a few Vostoks but don't have a RR yet and I like the new bezel. It's also dateless, which is always good because of the "quickset". Hmm...


----------



## Oldheritage

Oldheritage said:


> My finger is hovering over the trigger...
> 
> I already have a few Vostoks but don't have a RR yet and I like the new bezel. It's also dateless, which is always good because of the "quickset". Hmm...


AAAaaand I bought one. The new metallic silver version of the RR was too good looking to ignore, and I liked the look of the SS bezel.


----------



## mp34me

Looks good but the "anchor" is missing. I'm on the fence with this one.



Karsten said:


> More delicius news from Meranom, click on front page.
> 
> One of the news, is this silver dial Radio Room.
> I like the black hands  I want one!


----------



## Oldheritage

mp34me said:


> Looks good but the "anchor" is missing. I'm on the fence with this one.


That was also a plus for me. The original clocks didn't have the anchor (at least, the ones I have seen) and it makes the watch look a bit cleaner. The anchor actually kept me away from previous RR editions.


----------



## mrwomble

Looks like Meranom has the new dial now available also in black, but it seems only in the 100SE shape. 

If this comes out in blue and in a 710, I will be sorely tempted!


----------



## Backstreet

Oldheritage said:


> That was also a plus for me. The original clocks didn't have the anchor (at least, the ones I have seen) and it makes the watch look a bit cleaner. The anchor actually kept me away from previous RR editions.


If they had no anchor they were either hommages or fakes... :think:


----------



## Oldheritage

Backstreet said:


> If they had no anchor they were either hommages or fakes... :think:
> 
> View attachment 1452627


I said clocks, not watches.Those watches were just tourist versions of the original Vostok ship clocks. AFAIK those clocks did not have an anchor on the dial. I never liked the anchor, not even on the original Vostok radio room watch that was an hommage to their ship clocks.


----------



## Backstreet

My mistake, I misunderstood watches for clocks.


----------



## Oldheritage

Backstreet said:


> My mistake, I misunderstood watches for clocks.


No problem, I just wanted to clarify ;-)


----------



## TheBuzzard

meranom said:


> Currently moved in archive


Can we expect them to return?


----------



## meranom

TheBuzzard said:


> Can we expect them to return?


may be


----------



## lucky watch

Robert get off the fence mate. This is a future classic. Cheers.


mp34me said:


> Looks good but the "anchor" is missing. I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## 93EXCivic

The silver dial Radio Room is already sold out?? Is this a limited run or will there be more? Also it looks like the black SE is no longer listed on Meranom. Is that gone?


----------



## sq100

93EXCivic said:


> The silver dial Radio Room is already sold out?? Is this a limited run or will there be more? Also it looks like the black SE is no longer listed on Meranom. Is that gone?


There were only 10 pieces of the silver dial RR, but they'll probably be back in stock soon.


----------



## Robot L337

Is there a place to buy the bezels separately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

Just got this one. Beautiful in the sun.


----------



## mutantmoments

Just added a new bezel to my 090


----------



## yermano

got my first standard 090 three days ago very nice looking piece of kit , thebracelet is rather nasty though but thats to be expected at this price point, does anyone know if the new style paddle hands can be bought separately


----------



## G.Zgidnick

mutantmoments said:


> Just added a new bezel to my 090


Where did you get the bezel from?


----------



## G.Zgidnick

SE line is removed from meranom site. I was waiting to grab some pieces for quite while now and per meranom is not worth waiting any more as the pieces are out of production completely and uncertian if they ever will be brought back.


----------



## mutantmoments

Bezel is a Murphy bezel with a Dagaz insert.


----------



## Clickjack

ObZerver said:


> GRRRRRRRRREAT!
> Just in time for my birthday. And I do not think it is a coincidence I wear this beauty today:


Which one is this? 100se?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObZerver

Clickjack said:


> Which one is this? 100se?


Vostok Amphibia SE 100333S
The NATO is aftermarket, not the Meranom one.


----------



## drbobguy

G.Zgidnick said:


> SE line is removed from meranom site. I was waiting to grab some pieces for quite while now and per meranom is not worth waiting any more as the pieces are out of production completely and uncertian if they ever will be brought back.


That's really unfortunate if true. I still hadn't bought one but figured they would be available for a while yet, as demand was always high and they sold out mostly immediately.


----------



## ffeingol

G.Zgidnick said:


> SE line is removed from meranom site. I was waiting to grab some pieces for quite while now and per meranom is not worth waiting any more as the pieces are out of production completely and uncertian if they ever will be brought back.


I'm not sure where you are seeing this. I'm on the Meranom site now and I see (2) 100 models and (2) 420 models in stock.


----------



## Clickjack

ObZerver said:


> Vostok Amphibia SE 100333S
> The NATO is aftermarket, not the Meranom one.


Thanks. Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

Just ordered the silver dial RR. Now the agony of waiting for its arrival.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

G.Zgidnick said:


> SE line is removed from meranom site. I was waiting to grab some pieces for quite while now and per meranom is not worth waiting any more as the pieces are out of production completely and uncertian if they ever will be brought back.


Did you get that information directly from Meranom??

The SE stocks are filled up again!

I ordered a 420 SE silver dial radio room and 100 SE orange dial yesterday 

For "new models" tap the Meranom logo on the frontpage.


----------



## Karsten

The deep orange is looking irresistible in the sunlight and the mesh/millanese really suits the "100".


So i got weak AGAIN and had to order one yesterday


----------



## isti

Good job! I'd like to give mine a brushed finish too.
Could you detail your method for achieving this look?



cestommek said:


> New look in my SE.... All brushed 110SE


----------



## Karsten

Karsten said:


> The deep orange is looking irresistible in the sunlight and the mesh/millanese really suits the "100".
> 
> So i got weak AGAIN and had to order one yesterday


Sorry, forgot the most important 










PS: Why can i not edit my posts?


----------



## LH2

Wearing mine today...


----------



## sleepy96

So I just got my second SE. Absolutely love the new design. But I noticed something. The hour is about 15 minutes behind the minute hand. As in, it doesn't show the correct hour until 15 minutes into the hour. Is there any way to fix it, or will I have to get it fixed at a shop? Could this be a break in thing I have to wait on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx

contact the seller



sleepy96 said:


> So I just got my second SE. Absolutely love the new design. But I noticed something. The hour is about 15 minutes behind the minute hand. As in, it doesn't show the correct hour until 15 minutes into the hour. Is there any way to fix it, or will I have to get it fixed at a shop? Could this be a break in thing I have to wait on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

sleepy96 said:


> So I just got my second SE. Absolutely love the new design. But I noticed something. The hour is about 15 minutes behind the minute hand. As in, it doesn't show the correct hour until 15 minutes into the hour. Is there any way to fix it, or will I have to get it fixed at a shop? Could this be a break in thing I have to wait on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a simple fix for a watchmaker, but there's no way to fix it without opening it up. The hand needs to be removed and set back to the correct position. Lots of watches are slightly off, but 15 min might be too much.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Astute-C

lucky watch said:


> Some images of the *090 SE plain bezel *to share with my friends.
> 
> View attachment 1437472


Exactly what I'm planning to do to mine when it arrives. Did Meranom fit the bezel for you or was it a DIY job? Looks like i'll be waiting a while anyway as the clean bezel is still out of stock.


----------



## GoJoshGo

I had to get one of the orange SE's, so I sold my first 100 SE. This guy is gone (but not forgotten):








Got a package today from Russia with love:















The dial is a beautiful orange/red that has a subtle sunburst effect to it. It's a very rich, deep color. The applied numbers and indexes are also gorgeous, and the lume isn't half bad. The only quirk is that instead of the usual thick springbars, the mesh bracelet is held on by flimsy ones aren't reassuring at all. I have a few normal Vostok ones to replace them with, fortunately.

It's a pumpkin.








Sunburst.








It will be in good, orange company.








Decent Lume.








You cam see the bracelet twisted on the thin spring bar. That will need to be fixed.








Overall, this is the Amphibia I'm most impressed with. It's my 5th new one, and 7th overall, and of the new ones, it's the only one where a QC issue didn't immediately jump out at me. I've loved them all, but this one is definitely my favorite.


----------



## sleepy96

Here are my two, enjoying some music from the motherland. I has to change out the bezel on one if them. There was to much silver. I love the mesh bracelets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DolleDolf

Very nice! I had to get an orange one as well. And a black one .... for the Lady of the Manor ..... 

Mail is too slow .....


----------



## Kerovak

Hallo, newbie to watchuseek. I was tracking this thread for a while. Finally today ordered Amphibian Classic 2415 090555BC.

I was waiting for 710 model. Meranom is often out of stock, so I grab 090SE. Little bit extravagant to me, but special.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## mutantmoments

Just got my 100 se today, put on a Murphy bezel and chunkier shark mesh.


----------



## Karsten

I love the deep orange 100 SE and mine was shipped yesterday 

The shark mesh really fits the bill, i want one too 

Have you just removed the bezel or is it Meranom's "clean" bezel?


----------



## Karsten

Karsten said:


> I love the deep orange 100 SE and mine was shipped yesterday
> 
> The shark mesh really fits the bill, i want one too
> 
> Have you just removed the bezel or is it Meranom's "clean" bezel?


Sorry, did not see the text on the right side of the picture.
The Murpy bezel is alsmost invisible.


----------



## drbobguy

Not sure where to put this, a drawing of the limited edition homage to the NVCh 300m was just posted on watch.ru:


----------



## Backstreet

In the mail today, excellent service from Meranom as usual. Asked him to replace the original bezel, am very satisfied of the result.
I've got a feeling this one is gonna get a lot of wristtime...


----------



## lucky watch

This Vostok Amphibia has my favourite bezel and the 090 is one of my favourite cases. It's the best strap option yet to come out of Russia (1967 bracelet aside) IMO. I wish Meranom would offer us a meatier shark mesh now they are offering us custom watches.
Now for a few pictures.


----------



## lucky watch

And a few more.


----------



## Karsten

lucky watch said:


> This Vostok Amphibia has my favourite bezel and the 090 is one of my favourite cases. It's the best strap option yet to come out of Russia (1967 bracelet aside) IMO. I wish Meranom would offer us a meatier shark mesh now they are offering us custom watches.


I agree with you on the mesh, Meranom's mesh bracelet is nice, but to be correct it is a milanese bracelet.

A shark mesh has no tubes in the ends, the springbars go directly into the mesh rings:










On this one it is possible to remove one or more of the end links on the clasp.
Most versions only have the smaller ajustment in the clasp.

It would be VERY NICE with a shark mesh with the Vostok name/logo on it.

Or could we lust for the 1967 bracelet?


----------



## lucky watch

Meranom, please listen to Karsten. A shark mesh strap with the Vostok name please...............b-)b-)


----------



## smuggled_sheep

How can I buy one of these?:think: I've been drooling at those for months already but its always not on stock.o|


----------



## Kerovak

The eagle has landed.

OK. First of all, I have to say thank you Meranom, that 070SE model was out of stock.

Today I get 090SE. It takes 12 days from Russia to central Europe. It was a little bit advanture, what I get. But now, I am 100% satisfied.

I was afraid of size, and shape, BUT it is just perfect (not lume, just mediocre). Sooo, 090 type is my favorite. and I am a little bit stucked, in Vostok Amphibia watches.


----------



## lucky watch

We need to see the Eagle, not a link............:-d:-d


Kerovak said:


> The eagle has landed.
> 
> OK. First of all, I have to say thank you Meranom, that 070SE model was out of stock.
> 
> Today I get 090SE. It takes 12 days from Russia to central Europe. It was a little bit advanture, what I get. But now, I am 100% satisfied.
> 
> I was afraid of size, and shape, BUT it is just perfect (not lume, just mediocre). Sooo, 090 type is my favorite. and I am a little bit stucked, in Vostok Amphibia watches.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

drbobguy said:


> Not sure where to put this, a drawing of the limited edition homage to the NVCh 300m was just posted on watch.ru:
> 
> View attachment 1485957


WOW! I need to have this one. How can I be informed if these becomes available already? I've been drooling over those Meranom SE's but they're always out of stock. Help please.:-s


----------



## sorcer

smuggled_sheep said:


> WOW! I need to have this one. How can I be informed if these becomes available already? I've been drooling over those Meranom SE's but they're always out of stock. Help please.:-s


Two batches of this watch are coming: one would be a limited edition (100 pieces) for watch.ru members and another would be ordinary watch for the public. We are currently negotiating with watch.ru people to increase 100 pieces to 150. I think there is a topic on this forum about it since we have a couple of people from WUS on the list.


----------



## Kerovak

lucky watch said:


> We need to see the Eagle, not a link............:-d:-d


Quick sunset snapshots (MF lens on digital body)


----------



## Mcb2007

My orange dial 100 se



















And the 420

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

Just collected from post office. I am not really a mesh bracelet guy although its beautiful, so any suggestion on the strap or photos to share. Thanks.



















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

Love those black hands! Some kind of black strap with red highlights would work well I'd think (NATO or leather). It would have to be a light red-orange probably, not dark red.


----------



## lucky watch

Lovely SE, putra3007. Have a look at Maratac. :-!


----------



## putra3007

drbobguy said:


> Love those black hands! Some kind of black strap with red highlights would work well I'd think (NATO or leather). It would have to be a light red-orange probably, not dark red.


Great idea. Thanks. Will source for such combi colors and see how it goes.



lucky watch said:


> Lovely SE, putra3007. Have a look at Maratac. :-!


Sure will and thanks president!


----------



## Karsten

I regulary check "latest" on Meranom's front page, but somehow i have missed out the new 120 casing as Special Edition
(SE)

Has not been announced on Facebook either.

I wonder for how long Meranom has been offering the 120 SE ?










Would look great with the Radio Room silver dial


----------



## DerangedGoose

Nice to see a black date wheel, but I have found that I prefer these watches with no date. It ends up being a PITA and takes away from the simple, clean dials.


----------



## jmreynolds

DerangedGoose said:


> Nice to see a black date wheel, but I have found that I prefer these watches with no date. It ends up being a PITA and takes away from the simple, clean dials.


Yes, when they run down and I do not wear them, most times I am too lazy to set the correct date.


----------



## Shootist

I too would prefer no date

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## rymnd

Curious if you guys have seen these. New dial and solid SS bracelet sneak peeks.


----------



## Karsten

rymnd said:


> Curious if you guys have seen these. New dial and solid SS bracelet sneak peeks.


No, is the sneek pictures from Meranom?

Is it a new SE 120 ?

The links on that bracelet is looking like "folded"

NEED TO KNOW MORE


----------



## rymnd

T


Karsten said:


> No, is the sneek pictures from Meranom?
> 
> Is it a new SE 120 ?
> 
> The links on that bracelet is looking like "folded"
> 
> NEED TO KNOW MORE


The photos are taken from Meranom's new Instagram page.
They know how to tease!


----------



## chinochano

Hi, I just won a CCCP first edition one!


----------



## Mister Mike

rymnd said:


> Curious if you guys have seen these. New dial and solid SS bracelet sneak peeks.


Ooh, that's a 960 case, finally matched to a decent bracelet! looks like the Neptune is preparing to make a triumphant return!


----------



## trilanes

New or NOS? Black bezel?


Sent from using Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

Mister Mike said:


> Ooh, that's a 960 case, finally matched to a decent bracelet! looks like the Neptune is preparing to make a triumphant return!


That's exactly what i was thinking too.


----------



## GuessWho

And then there is this:


----------



## lucky watch

This is a useful guide to anyone considering their first Amphibia. The rest of us *'old hands' *will still enjoy it I think.

[REVIEW] The Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude (060634)


----------



## putra3007

GuessWho said:


> And then there is this:
> View attachment 1504249


Teaser again....avail for sale next week...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

putra3007 said:


> Teaser again....avail for sale next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Looks like a Neptune!


----------



## putra3007

Means i have to cut down my entertainment budget for next month

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cestommek

in a 420 case...?:think:


----------



## 93EXCivic

I don't know what it is. But I must have it!


----------



## Perdendosi

It looks really, really nice. I love the caseback, and the bracelet looks usable! With Meranom's clarification of sourcing recently, I wonder what percentage of parts are no longer made in Chistopol for this watch. But if it's still got a Vostok movement in it, and it's being sold by people who are supporting Russian watchmaking, maybe we don't have to care too much.


----------



## drbobguy

Perdendosi said:


> It looks really, really nice. I love the caseback, and the bracelet looks usable! With Meranom's clarification of sourcing recently, I wonder what percentage of parts are no longer made in Chistopol for this watch. But if it's still got a Vostok movement in it, and it's being sold by people who are supporting Russian watchmaking, maybe we don't have to care too much.


Based on what we know, this watch has a Chistopol-made movement and case for sure. Possibly the dial, hands and bezel are also made there, but maybe not. The bracelet certainly is not made in Russia (well I guess I could be wrong!).

To be honest, given how even Swiss manufacturers source parts from all over these days, for me the most important thing is the movement. After that maximizing domestic production is great, but I'm not devastated if it's not the case (look at the 1967, it's a great watch!).

I'm just happy Vostok is making a healthy profit on final assembly and isn't abandoning movement manufacturing.


----------



## lightcycle1

I'll be joining the Fib club soon. Awaiting arrival of this in the mail from a WUS member...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1035008

Looks nice, can't beat the price.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drbobguy

Here it is. Not a neptune after all, but the indices are clearly neptune-inspired:


----------



## 93EXCivic

I rather like the other dial


----------



## sq100

Although the dial is rather nice, I feel the hands don't fit it. Too much white.


----------



## Ham2

Looks like a throwback to the old 350s


----------



## DM71

93EXCivic said:


> I rather like the other dial
> 
> View attachment 1508213





drbobguy said:


> Here it is. Not a neptune after all, but the indices are clearly neptune-inspired:
> 
> View attachment 1508079


I like these a lot! Both, actually. And I have no 420 case in the collection. Hummm, I have to fix that for sure...:think:


----------



## 93EXCivic

According to Meranom's Facebook, it will be available in the 090 case too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cestommek

I like it! Beautiful and dressy amphibia|>. With new 120 case would be perfect.


----------



## lucky watch

I am trying the picture the black dial in the 090 case and this is what come's to mind.


----------



## sq100

The white one is on the site now, out of stock though. It's growing on me.....how will I ever stop buying these :roll:


----------



## drbobguy

Whoa. Not an SE, but did anyone else see meranom is now selling the 1967-inspired 090 with minute markers? Sold out already, I guess I missed these earlier!

EDIT: The black is in stock.


----------



## lucky watch

Look at the gold bits! Cool man........b-)


----------



## Perdendosi

drbobguy said:


> Whoa. Not an SE, but did anyone else see meranom is now selling the 1967-inspired 090 with minute markers? Sold out already, I guess I missed these earlier!
> 
> EDIT: The black is in stock.


Good catch! Oftentimes, Meranom will put the watch on their website before it goes on sale, listed as "out of stock." If you like it , you can sign up to be notified to purchase one.
I like my 090, but the lack of minute markers is a bummer. This is a nice upgrade!


----------



## GoJoshGo

sq100 said:


> The white one is on the site now, out of stock though. It's growing on me.....how will I ever stop buying these :roll:











This pic makes it seem like the hands and markers are gold... Interesting...


----------



## Arizone

rymnd said:


> Curious if you guys have seen these. New dial and solid SS bracelet sneak peeks.


Neptune! Neptune!


----------



## hun23

90 case


----------



## lucky watch

I just ordered this! :-d:-d


----------



## trilanes

lucky watch said:


> I just ordered this! :-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 1509459


Now I really know why you are the president!  

Congrats!

I have to wait, no savings now for watches, and two classics Amphibias arriving.

___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## 93EXCivic

Arizone said:


> Neptune! Neptune!


Wow! Who is doing that?


----------



## lucky watch

Meranom


93EXCivic said:


> Wow! Who is doing that?


----------



## 93EXCivic

lucky watch said:


> Meranom


Well Meranom is going to break the bank... Any idea of when that will be available?


----------



## lucky watch

No idea. Just stayed tuned. Keep an eye on Face book, Instagram, Meranom and WUS. b-) 


93EXCivic said:


> Well Meranom is going to break the bank... Any idea of when that will be available?


----------



## nisse

hands and indices on the black one also in a gold colour?


----------



## sq100

nisse said:


> hands and indices on the black one also in a gold colour?


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## lucky watch

Yeah, I can't see any gold on the black one. Couple of weeks and we will all know. ;-)


sq100 said:


> Doesn't look like it.


----------



## lightcycle1

New 420se has arrived. Very cool simple piece. My first Vostok. Surprised at the quality. Wobbly crown is kind of funny though, very odd. It's as if it's on a swivel on the stem.....is this normal???

My girlfriend turned up her nose at my Speedmaster, but I had a hard time prying this out of her hands. She wants one for herself to wear!!










Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arizone

93EXCivic said:


> Well Meranom is going to break the bank... Any idea of when that will be available?


Meranom previously said this summer so it shouldn't be much longer if he already has the parts to tease us with.


----------



## DolleDolf

> My girlfriend ..... wants o ne for herself to wear!!


heh heh good for her. My lass has several.


----------



## DolleDolf

holy schnizzles, those are nice, gold or not .....


----------



## Oldheritage

lightcycle1 said:


> New 420se has arrived. Very cool simple piece. My first Vostok. Surprised at the quality. Wobbly crown is kind of funny though, very odd. It's as if it's on a swivel on the stem.....is this normal???


Yeah, that's normal. Don't worry about it, it functions exactly as designed. It wont break but requires some outward pressure to properly engage the stem. You'll get used to that soon ;-)


----------



## invernomuto

Arizone said:


> Neptune! Neptune!


Neptune reissue looks really good. Good work Meranom!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Regarding the new neptune, im missing the iconic moon and sea dial with those bright colours. The new dial looks a little bit plain with those mat colours.
Not to mention its only 500 piecies limited per colour i guess, so there would be so mutch demand it will sellout in no time.


----------



## lucky watch

It's going to be a long 2 weeks waiting for my next SE. So I best make the most of what I have till then.


----------



## SlowMotionLight

Silly question, how likely is it that Meranom will restock older SE models? In particular I want the 710SE with the black bezel, but even the models still on the website are out of stock. The model I like was even linked on their facebook page a wee while back but hasn't been in stock for a while now.

In fact, everything seems to be out of stock except the classics.


----------



## Arizone

dutchassasin said:


> Regarding the new neptune, im missing the iconic moon and sea dial with those bright colours. The new dial looks a little bit plain with those mat colours.
> Not to mention its only 500 piecies limited per colour i guess, so there would be so mutch demand it will sellout in no time.


Yeah, I rather agree, especially since I just received one of those iconic blue Neptunes. I'm sure it will still look nice once we get more than some teaser pictures, but it won't be the same.

Has he confirmed the number of units, or is it the same for every special edition? 500 seems like quite a lot.

Anyways, here's another concept image I saved, I guess it didn't make the cut.












SlowMotionLight said:


> Silly question, how likely is it that Meranom will restock older SE models? In particular I want the 710SE with the black bezel, but even the models still on the website are out of stock. The model I like was even linked on their facebook page a wee while back but hasn't been in stock for a while now.
> 
> In fact, everything seems to be out of stock except the classics.


Not likely unless there is a huge demand for it. Sometimes people here and Ebay will be selling theirs.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-vostok-amphibian-se-100333s-1032546.html


----------



## 103ssv

Looking forward for the new Neptune.

Here's my fresh arrived SE RadioRoom with its older comrades.


----------



## isti

*Bracelet or strap?*

What do you think?


----------



## lucky watch

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*

Strap,,,,,,,,,,,,, b-)


isti said:


> What do you think?


----------



## sq100

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



isti said:


> What do you think?


Stainless steel bracelet, very nice, where is it from?


----------



## isti

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



lucky watch said:


> Strap,,,,,,,,,,,,, b-)


I'm not sure about this gigantic buckle or am I too old fashioned? :-d


----------



## isti

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



sq100 said:


> Stainless steel bracelet, very nice, where is it from?


Thanks!  
I stumbled upon it on eBay.
I really like the two different finish on this bracelet (the sides of the links are polished).


----------



## DM71

cestommek said:


>


I just received notification from Meranom that it was back available. So I clicked the link right away only to see that only ''1'' was available. It took haft a second to pull the trigger et voilà!b-) It's en route for Canada. As much as I hate gold tone on watches, I simply love it on this one. Maybe the black dial will follow, who knows : )

The new 960SE Project looks fantastic! I want one of these for sure.

Meranom is hitting the jackpot with these SE watches.


----------



## Torbjorn

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



isti said:


> What do you think?


Definately the cool bracelet.Classy!

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nisse

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*

finding 18 mm strap on the new SE a bit skinny so hoping it will come in other cases with 22 mm strap


----------



## lucky watch

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*

You're too old fashioned. I got bigger buckles than that. :-d



isti said:


> I'm not sure about this gigantic buckle or am I too old fashioned? :-d


----------



## ObZerver

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*

This! |>
BTW, where from and what is the make?



isti said:


> What do you think?


----------



## Papichulo

Any word on the Neptune?


----------



## invernomuto

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



sq100 said:


> Stainless steel bracelet, very nice, where is it from?


+1


----------



## jose-CostaRica

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*



isti said:


> What do you think?


I really like mine too ;-)... 18 mm though










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Crescentius

*Re: Bracelet or strap?*

What's Meranom's typical turnaround time on these? I ordered my black dial 420 on Thursday but it's still marked as "processing".


----------



## Papichulo

I wonder how the lume is?


DM71 said:


> I just received notification from Meranom that it was back available. So I clicked the link right away only to see that only ''1'' was available. It took haft a second to pull the trigger et voilà!b-) It's en route for Canada. As much as I hate gold tone on watches, I simply love it on this one. Maybe the black dial will follow, who knows : )
> 
> The new 960SE Project looks fantastic! I want one of these for sure.
> 
> Meranom is hitting the jackpot with these SE watches.


----------



## DM71

Papichulo said:


> I wonder how the lume is?


I'll have to tell you when it arrives in a couple of weeks. The other SE's are not that great, but it's not why i buy these. If this one as good lume, it will be a plus fo sure. My Vostok 1967 as decent lume, so they know how to do it. Just not sure they can at the actual asking price. It looks like their's a lot of lume so we'll see.


----------



## lucky watch

Some fresh stock in at Meranom. Be quick. b-)


----------



## Thunderdaddy

lucky watch said:


> Some fresh stock in at Meranom. Be quick. b-)


THANKS!!!!


----------



## nisse

in vain maybe but hoping for a 710SE case to show up


----------



## SlowMotionLight

nisse said:


> in vain maybe but hoping for a 710SE case to show up


 Me too. The radio rooms (?) don't do anything for me.


----------



## 9sse

Just keep watching Meranom, you might get lucky like I did. I wanted a 710SE as well, and suddenly Meranom had 1 pcs in stock. I jumped on it with the speed of light, and it's on my way now.

Sent fra min D5503 via Tapatalk


----------



## SlowMotionLight

9sse said:


> Just keep watching Meranom, you might get lucky like I did. I wanted a 710SE as well, and suddenly Meranom had 1 pcs in stock. I jumped on it with the speed of light, and it's on my way now. Sent fra min D5503 via Tapatalk


 Oh yeah, I am a vigilant stalker, always ready to push the button. Meranom seem to do a cracking trade in SEs, and I am waiting to see what the 960 ends up like. I guess they're a small sort of outfit so manufacturing those models themselves creates logisitical difficulties.


----------



## DM71

Looks like I'll have to wait another couple of weeks for my 420 case. It took 9 days to Meranom before shipping my watch!!!! 9 days! That's very long.... : (


----------



## 9sse

And it finally arrived!


----------



## meranom

DM71 said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait another couple of weeks for my 420 case. It took 9 days to Meranom before shipping my watch!!!! 9 days! That's very long.... : (


hi
sorry for delaying 
some of us were on vacation


----------



## DM71

meranom said:


> hi
> sorry for delaying
> some of us were on vacation


It's ok. No hard feelings and it's the first time something like that happens with you guys. It's not the end of the world, but as you know, we're like kids waiting for their new toy and even if I have a lot of other toys, I can't wait to get this one : )

Thanks for your post though, it's appreciated!


----------



## lucky watch

They are showing the new black dialled SE420 on mesh in stock now!


----------



## lucky watch

This just arrived!








































I got 7 3/4 inch wrists and I am on the last notch.









more pictures soon.


----------



## lucky watch

and some more.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

I gotta get one.



lucky watch said:


> and some more.
> 
> View attachment 1530438
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530439
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530441


----------



## lucky watch

Boctok on the *inside* of the strap.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Looks fantastic lucky watch, I really like the caseback. Congratulations.


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> and some more.
> 
> View attachment 1530438


That looks great, Lucky watch! C'ant wait to get mine...


----------



## Crescentius

lucky watch said:


> This just arrived!


Mine's still sitting in US customs atm :/


----------



## Hayek

Wondering why Meranom are so slow in stocking up on the out of stock items? What is the problem? If Meranom is reading this thread, please answer.


----------



## lucky watch

Just an update on my new SE. I have been wearing it since it arrived. Time keeping is spot on. Very pleased with the quality of the watch and its running smooth as silk with no problems. The leather strap is wearing in now so I can get it on the second notch. Its one good looking and dressy watch. Can be worn on formal occasions with a tie and suit in my opinion.
Its obvious demand is outstripping supply. Try and be patient is my advice as it’s a watch worth waiting for.
Cheers Meranom. b-)


----------



## meranom

Hayek said:


> Wondering why Meranom are so slow in stocking up on the out of stock items? What is the problem? If Meranom is reading this thread, please answer.


We couldn't give you more watches than the factory could produce for us.


----------



## lucky watch

Check out the latest dials in the 090 cases at Meranom. b-)


----------



## sq100

lucky watch said:


> Check out the latest dials in the 090 cases at Meranom. b-)


Awwww if was waiting for that red dial to become available in 100 case again.......


----------



## ehou333

sq100 said:


> Awwww if was waiting for that red dial to become available in 100 case again.......


Yeah so am I. I just recently discovered the existence of the special editions. I guess it serves me right for not being on WUS as much as before.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Here's the silver dial of the new 420 SE (apologies for the crap pictures - the lighting sucks in my apartment).

I'm really happy with it- the dial is just gorgeous, and the gold markers and hands lend a really interesting accent. It's not a super legible dial, with the white/silver/gold all looking sort of similar at a glance, but that dial is worth a second glance anyways. I'm also stoked to get a watch with the 'clean' bezel already on it, since I switch most of my Amphibians to them anyway.

I'm looking forward to trying it on a few different straps.


----------



## lucky watch

WOW, that is a looker. Congrats. :-!


GoJoshGo said:


> Here's the silver dial of the new 420 SE (apologies for the crap pictures - the lighting sucks in my apartment).
> 
> I'm really happy with it- the dial is just gorgeous, and the gold markers and hands lend a really interesting accent. It's not a super legible dial, with the white/silver/gold all looking sort of similar at a glance, but that dial is worth a second glance anyways. I'm also stoked to get a watch with the 'clean' bezel already on it, since I switch most of my Amphibians to them anyway.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying it on a few different straps.
> 
> View attachment 1539762
> 
> View attachment 1539770
> 
> View attachment 1539771


----------



## MacRipper

GoJoshGo said:


> Here's the silver dial of the new 420 SE (apologies for the crap pictures - the lighting sucks in my apartment).
> 
> I'm really happy with it- the dial is just gorgeous, and the gold markers and hands lend a really interesting accent. It's not a super legible dial, with the white/silver/gold all looking sort of similar at a glance, but that dial is worth a second glance anyways. I'm also stoked to get a watch with the 'clean' bezel already on it, since I switch most of my Amphibians to them anyway.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying it on a few different straps.
> 
> View attachment 1539762
> 
> View attachment 1539770
> 
> View attachment 1539771


Congratulations. I'm still waiting for mine. Shipping very very slow.


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## GoJoshGo




----------



## putra3007

Meranom teasing the 090. Russian "Panerai" in the process. I want one!!


----------



## DM71

putra3007 said:


> Meranom teasing the 090. Russian "Panerai" in the process. I want one!!
> 
> View attachment 1541567
> 
> 
> View attachment 1541568


Ok guys, this has to stop now. This is enough and I can't take it anymore. This thread should be close, then deleted. I want my life back! Stop posting new SE watches every week or if you do, at least post something ugly that I won't want to buy.

I have to unsubscribe from this thread. Lucky Watch, it's all your fault!!! :-d


----------



## lucky watch

Daniel, you must stop resisting the force of Meranom. How you gonna feel when I post my next set of pictures? You know you need the new 090. I need the new 090. Give in, put your money down and enjoy the awesomeness of a new Rusky.
Hail Meranom. b-)


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> Daniel, you must stop resisting the force of Meranom. How you gonna feel when I post my next set of pictures? You know you need the new 090. I need the new 090. Give in, put your money down and enjoy the awesomeness of a new Rusky.
> Hail Meranom. b-)


Yeah, the force is too strong and I'm too weak! Resisting would be futile, so I guess I have to go ahead and buy the 90 case when it comes out.

Thanks master, for putting me back on the right path as I was lost ; )


----------



## meranom

lucky watch said:


> Daniel, you must stop resisting the force of Meranom. How you gonna feel when I post my next set of pictures? You know you need the new 090. I need the new 090. Give in, put your money down and enjoy the awesomeness of a new Rusky.
> Hail Meranom. b-)


*The Empire Strikes Back*


----------



## frantsous

Received mine today:


----------



## DM71

That's great! ^^^^^^^^

Mine was also delivered today, but guess what. I'm at work now and when I finish the post office will be close. Then tomorrow when I leave for work, the post office won't be open, so I will not be able to get it before Saturday o| 


Ok.........serenity now...........serenity now........:-d


----------



## lucky watch

Daniel the new 090 case is out now!


DM71 said:


> Yeah, the force is too strong and I'm too weak! Resisting would be futile, so I guess I have to go ahead and buy the 90 case when it comes out.
> 
> Thanks master, for putting me back on the right path as I was lost ; )


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> Daniel the new 090 case is out now!


That's really not fair, you know. You should send me money because.........................................Black dial ordered!!!:-d;-) It's just too nice to pass on it.

I'm done now.


----------



## cestommek

DM71 said:


> Ok guys, this has to stop now. This is enough and I can't take it anymore. This thread should be close, then deleted. I want my life back! Stop posting new SE watches every week or if you do, at least post something ugly that I won't want to buy.
> 
> I have to unsubscribe from this thread. Lucky Watch, it's all your fault!!! :-d


hahaha...we said comrade!


----------



## DM71

cestommek said:


> hahaha...we said comrade!


So you're part of that Russian conspiracy too? :-d I couldn't fight you all, so I surrendered to the Amphibian SE awesomeness a while back. :-!


----------



## Mcb2007

After a long wait this has arrived, I like the 710 case nearly as much as the 090



















The happy family










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

and again, I succumbed to the temptation, Meranom strikes again, I have this one on the way







I am trying to hold back and not get the black dial version too. and a Gagarin one, and a....


----------



## jon_huskisson

lucky watch said:


> and some more.
> 
> View attachment 1530438
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530439
> 
> 
> View attachment 1530441


The only question for me when they come back into stock (and if I can move quick enough) is whether to go for it on leather strap or mesh. I've seen comments saying that the mesh strap is good quality, so I'm tempted to try mesh for the first time. What is the quality of the leather strap like? It looks great!


----------



## lucky watch

All the straps are good quality. I would like the leather to be a bit longer for my 7 ¾ inch wrist. I tend to change straps all the time and it's currently on this parachute regiment canvas. Cheers.











jon_huskisson said:


> The only question for me when they come back into stock (and if I can move quick enough) is whether to go for it on leather strap or mesh. I've seen comments saying that the mesh strap is good quality, so I'm tempted to try mesh for the first time. What is the quality of the leather strap like? It looks great!


----------



## frantsous

Very not happy when I realized that the hands of my new Vostok SE 420621 have the hands misaligned:

















Meranom, when you sell Amphibian for $120, you should check what you are shipping to customers ... because this is not the first time and it is really unpleasant and a real turn over for me. Anyway, the lack of quality control is no longer acceptable for the new range of price.


----------



## James_

That's a shame *frantsous*. I had the same issue with an SE I had but not as bad as that. In fact most of the automatic watches I have owned had this issue to varying degrees.

What i did with my SE was give it a sharp jolt to try and align the hour hand better which worked, but again, yours looks way off.

I've just ordered this...



Here is my old SE...


----------



## frantsous

James_ said:


> I've just ordered this...


Hello James, I hope this is not the watch of the picture you will receive .... because it looks misaligned too


----------



## James_

I thought I noticed that earlier. I'm crossing my fingers hoping I get a good one. I've had a lot of bad luck with watches so maybe it's time for some good luck.

I hope you get a good and fair outcome with your watch.


----------



## yev

frantsous said:


> Hello James, I hope this is not the watch of the picture you will receive .... because it looks misaligned too


Good catch. I was able to find two more examples from another forum, first example is especially bad.


----------



## GoJoshGo

I've gotten 3 SE models (4 or 5 regular ones as well) and only one has been misaligned enough that I took notice. Maybe the newer watches are getting less attention though... I do agree that meranom should be QA'ing these and sending back ones with misaligned hands, as he's charging a premium and the SE models have really become synonymous with his company...


Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## wizee

Misaligned hands seem rather common among recent Vostok watches. I presently have two Vostoks: an 090 case regular Amphiba from Zenitar, and a Komandirskie from another seller. The Amphibia seems proper, but the Komandirskie was way off when I got it. The hour hand lagged the minute hand by almost 10 minutes, and it changed date 7 minutes before midnight. There was also a speck of dirt on the dial. Once I noticed the issue, it bothered me every time I looked at the watch. I didn't complain to the seller because I only paid $35 for the watch. Eventually, I decided to take the watch apart and reinstall the hands. It just took 15 minutes and now the alignment is proper.

Misaligned hands are easily correctable, but they just look sloppy. Vostok and their sellers should step up their quality control.


----------



## mp34me

Another variation...


----------



## meranom

frantsous said:


> Very not happy when I realized that the hands of my new Vostok SE 420621 have the hands misaligned:
> Meranom, when you sell Amphibian for $120, you should check what you are shipping to customers ... because this is not the first time and it is really unpleasant and a real turn over for me. Anyway, the lack of quality control is no longer acceptable for the new range of price.


According to the Vostok Factory Standard the minute hand could stay in limits +/- 7 minutes with hour hand aligned to 12.
Of course, it might be unacceptable by the customers. And we try to follow their requirements.


----------



## frantsous

meranom said:


> According to the Vostok Factory Standard the minute hand could stay in limits +/- 7 minutes with hour hand aligned to 12.


I hope today the standard from the french soccer team will not follow the high Chistopol's one


----------



## DM71

Well, I picket up this little 420 SE last Saturday. Looks very good and I like the size quite much but I also have issues with mine. The second hand almost move like a quartz watch as it seems to drag. The sweep is terrible and the watch gains about 40sec/day which is within specs, but way too much for my liking. The hands alignment is good. Since sending the watch back would be too expensive, I'll probably get a new movement and replace it at some times or I will just regulate it and leave it as is if it's able to keep good time. This is something that should have been seen before shipping the watch IMO. These are very affordable, but I feel a lot slips through QC compared to the classic line which I never had an issue with.

I like these alot and hope Meranom will put a bit more attention in the assembly to avoid these little annoyance as these SE's have great design and nice improvement over the classic line.










It really is a beauty though, even with the little flaws!


----------



## yev

DM71 said:


> Well, I picket up this little 420 SE last Saturday. Looks very good and I like the size quite much but I also have issues with mine. The second hand almost move like a quartz watch as it seems to drag. The sweep is terrible and the watch gains about 40sec/day which is within specs, but way too much for my liking. The hands alignment is good. Since sending the watch back would be too expensive, I'll probably get a new movement and replace it at some times or I will just regulate it and leave it as is if it's able to keep good time. This is something that should have been seen before shipping the watch IMO. These are very affordable, but I feel a lot slips through QC compared to the classic line which I never had an issue with.
> 
> I like these alot and hope Meranom will put a bit more attention in the assembly to avoid these little annoyance as these SE's have great design and nice improvement over the classic line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a beauty though, even with the little flaws!


Regulating is very easy, no reason to get a brand new movement. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-runs-37-seconds-day-440971.html#post3278148


----------



## greyfellow

From all the new Vostoks I have bought in the last years (more than 10 pcs) about half part is within my personal tolerance (2-3 minutes off) regarding the hands alignment. Everything else looks terrible to me.
Speaking about the rest: finally I have bought a set of basic watchmaker tools and one of these chinese timegraphers . . . and thanks to this forum I have learned how to disassemble our beloved Amphibia, change winding rotors, replace hands etc. and finally how to assemble and adjust it. (Until now, I did not break too much . . .)

IMHO there are 3 "imperfections" quite common with the SE-series : misaligned hands, second hand stutter and badly finished winding crowns. The first 2 could be corrected easily (matter of assembly ? QC?)

Anyway, with the Amphibia SE Vostok did an important step forward, for me the nicest Amphibias since decades. I do not expect highly finished chronometers coming from Chistopol, but I wish they could eventually improve their movements (hairspring-balance assy) and the assembly quality in the near future.


----------



## DM71

yev said:


> Regulating is very easy, no reason to get a brand new movement. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-runs-37-seconds-day-440971.html#post3278148


I know that, Yev, as I have done it many times. My problem is with the second hand that almost ticks instead of sweeping. That is either because it needs adjustment or service. In both cases, it would be more expensive to have the movement service than buying a new one as I know nobody in Canada that would service Russian movements and shipping to Russia from Canada is ridiculously expensive and very slow. I don't want to loose the watch for two months. I can change the movement myself so it will cost me about $50 for the movement and no labor. I have about 10 Amphibians in my collection and had probably 20 watches with the 2415 or 2416 movement, so I have a bit of experience with them. I never had one with such a bad sweep. Maybe someone as an idea why it sweeps like a quartz! ; )

Another SE I have has a off centered dial (not by much but it's visible). I tried to reposition it but I would have to take off the dial feet and glue the dial back. My first one had dust under the crystal, which was easy to clean, but still, I have never had these issues with the cheapest classics. The bezels are all loose compare to the classics. Their is definitely a difference of assembly between the SE and the regular ones, as if they were not assembled by the same people in the same place.

Anyways, these are constructive comments as I like these watches even with their little bugs, thank god I can do some simple work myself.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Some of these recent comments are making me re-consider whether I should be pulling the trigger on a 420SE. I know that Vostoks are a little bit different, and that certain quirks have to be either overlooked or embraced as part of the charm, but I'm not sure I'd be able to overlook/embrace mis-alignments or accuracy worse than about 2 minutes per hour. I feel like the increased price of the SEs means that I can expect standards to increase, not decrease.

What's the return policy at Meranom like? Would it be easy to return/exchange a watch that I'm not happy with if I don't fancy taking a chance with trying to rectify it myself?

I'm not used to being persuaded not to buy a watch on WUS!


----------



## yev

jon_huskisson said:


> Some of these recent comments are making me re-consider whether I should be pulling the trigger on a 420SE. I know that Vostoks are a little bit different, and that certain quirks have to be either overlooked or embraced as part of the charm, but I'm not sure I'd be able to overlook/embrace mis-alignments or accuracy worse than about 2 minutes per hour. I feel like the increased price of the SEs means that I can expect standards to increase, not decrease.
> 
> What's the return policy at Meranom like? Would it be easy to return/exchange a watch that I'm not happy with if I don't fancy taking a chance with trying to rectify it myself?
> 
> I'm not used to being persuaded not to buy a watch on WUS!


Most of the misalignments are minimal and I doubt most people even notice them. Those pics I got off another forum were just regular pics, no one even mentioned the issue. Of course there is a chance of getting one that's more misaligned than usual. Still, there's no excuse for the misalignments and Vostok should increase their QC.

I've had quite a few Vostoks and have never gotten one that's even a minute fast, all the SEs I've gotten have been under +20/day. Again, your mileage may vary.

Regarding the ticking second hand that DM71 mentioned, every Vostok I've had has had a ticking/stuttering second hand. Most of them did it only during certain positions on the dial (0-15 seconds, 30-45 seconds, etc.) but I had one that did it the entire way from 0-60. They kept accurate time though and it's not like I sit there continuously looking at my watch so it didn't matter.


----------



## wizee

jon_huskisson said:


> Some of these recent comments are making me re-consider whether I should be pulling the trigger on a 420SE. I know that Vostoks are a little bit different, and that certain quirks have to be either overlooked or embraced as part of the charm, but I'm not sure I'd be able to overlook/embrace mis-alignments or accuracy worse than about 2 minutes per hour. I feel like the increased price of the SEs means that I can expect standards to increase, not decrease.
> 
> What's the return policy at Meranom like? Would it be easy to return/exchange a watch that I'm not happy with if I don't fancy taking a chance with trying to rectify it myself?
> 
> I'm not used to being persuaded not to buy a watch on WUS!


Misaligned hands are annoying but can be fixed easily. They're just sloppy QA, or perhaps overly lax alignment specifications (+- 7 minutes according to Meranom). I haven't heard anyone say that accuracy is worse than 2 minutes per hour though. A watch that drifts 2 minutes per hour would be considered broken. Vostok's specifications limit error to around +-2 seconds per hour, and in practice they are usually +-1 second per hour out of the box. From my experience, the accuracy and durability of Vostok movements are about the same as Seiko's basic 7S26 movements.


----------



## greyfellow

Just in this moment, I have got my latest 420SE, a very beautiful piece with perfectly aligned hands and smoothly running seconds . . .









Well done Meranom & Vostok !

BTW, 4 weeks travel time from the middle of Russia to the other end of the world is not too bad


----------



## frantsous

As somebody else said here: misaligned hands are easily correctable, but they just look sloppy. Vostok and their sellers should step up their quality control.

It is a shame that this issue made to forget that this watch (specially the dial and the back case) is amazing and so great.

Finally to finish with the subject from my side, I spent more than $2,000 in order to Meranom since 2 years. So I expected a better check before sending my items (even if this is not the first quality problem I met, but usually I don't complain).

PS: Meranom offered my to send back the watch. I will not do it (Canadian Post is very expensive, the watch can be lost in the process and the time to receive back the watch will be weeks or months), but they offered it ... even if it is under vostok standard.


----------



## mysterian

The one thing constantly preventing me from sending more money over to Meranom is the dreadful crown. I can't take my eyes off it. Surely it's noticed by more than a few of us?
Time to retool I say!

Other than that, there are some wonderful new designs!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mysterian said:


> The one thing constantly preventing me from sending more money over to Meranom is the dreadful crown. I can't take my eyes off it. Surely it's noticed by more than a few of us?
> Time to retool I say!
> 
> Other than that, there are some wonderful new designs!


I agree... the vintage crowns were machined I understand... if you have a 90s Komandirskie you'll know what Im talking about, the modern crown offers really bad grip, are slippery and terrible in the fingers

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mysterian

jose-CostaRica said:


> I agree... the vintage crowns were machined I understand... if you have a 90s Komandirskie you'll know what Im talking about, the modern crown offers really bad grip, are slippery and terrible in the fingers
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


And... these new crowns look CHEAP which detracts from all the extra efforts put into making the SE look a cut above the rest.


----------



## hb5

Exactly, only to "fix" those crowns and everything would be fine. Of course, better QC should be aim of any manufacturer.


----------



## lucky watch

Sorry to hear some of you guys got problems with your new watches. If you have a faulty watch I think you should send it back for replacement, repair or refund. I would guess Meranom would be happy with that.
I have a lot of Russian watches in my collection and I have eight of the new SE models. I want more! They are probably my favourite new watches. To me they have Russian heritage and are keenly priced for what you get. What else is there out there for this money? Some good stuff from China, yes, but if you want a new cool Rusky, this is where it's at. I do collect Chinese as well.
I got a bit paranoid reading about the hands not aligning, so I checked all mine and they are fine. I have not had any problems with the second hands. Time keeping has all been good for a watch of this calibre and, as already has been shown, is easy to adjust.
The crown is the crown as shown in the pictures. If you want a milled crown then the price goes up. I just wound a couple of mine no problem. The wobbly crown is part of the appeal of the Amphibia. Easy to wind and adjust in my opinion.
Well I have had my say and I hope I have not offended anyone here on this excellent forum. I will leave you with a picture of my latest SE with the hands as good as I would expect them to be.
Cheers my friends.


----------



## greyfellow

Of course, a solid crown (like the ones from the 1967 or the K-34) would be top notch. Inspecting the older "21jewels Made in CCCP" automatic Amphibias in my box, there was nothing to complain about . But I dont want really cannibalize them because of their better finished crowns.









I just had a look at meranom`s website, (at least at the pictures) the 120SE seems to have a crown with better grip.

Finally, it is another small detail, and the last 5% of perfection are the hardest to achieve . . .


----------



## drbobguy

greyfellow said:


> Finally, it is another small detail, and the last 5% of perfection are the hardest to achieve . . .


I agree. Of course considering the competition from Japan and China these things are easy to spot, but many people forget the historical value you're getting in a Vostok watches. Collecting watches for me is at least as much about learning the history as it is about the sharpness of the ridges on winding crowns and other small details.

Meranom has been improving these, too. Not long ago we were all complaining about the chrome-plated bezels. All of the SE models now have solid stainless bezels.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

The woobbly crown is absolutely no problem to me, in fact I like it just the way it is, not to mention the already exposed design purpose it has... the only feature I would really appreciate to be improved is the texturization on the crown itself, deeper grooves or even a rougher finish in the grip surface will highly enhance the grip 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mysterian

jose-CostaRica said:


> The woobbly crown is absolutely no problem to me, in fact I like it just the way it is, not to mention the already exposed design purpose it has... the only feature I would really appreciate to be improved is the texturization on the crown itself, deeper grooves or even a rougher finish in the grip surface will highly enhance the grip
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


I completely agree!

I'm certain that Meranom reads these posts, and I'm hoping that they find our feedback valuable in their efforts to improve upon a very successful design series.
My point was that the soft look of the crown greatly detracts from the rest of the work done to make these watches look so appealing. It's got absolutely nothing to do with the enduring "wobbly" function ( which we all love - right?), the historical value (which fascinates me daily) or the price ( an unbeatable value!). 
I'm hoping that by discussing the weaker aesthetic points of the design ( such as the crown), the manufacturer will take notice and use our observations to facilitate positive changes in the construction of the watch. Hopefully, this will result in a greater appreciation for Vostok watches, and an improved outlook for longevity and profitability for the company.


----------



## lucky watch

Got home from work today and I read the latest posts. You got me thinking! Here is the crown on my 67 reissue. Now I would not be collecting the SE watches at 67 prices but do you think this should be the crown on the SE range? Anyone got a better idea for the crown?
Question for Meranom. How much would it cost to add crowns like this to an SE watch?
Now the $64 million question to you guys. How much more would you be prepared to pay for a crown like this? :think:


----------



## meranom

lucky watch said:


> Question for Meranom. How much would it cost to add crowns like this to an SE watch?


We have been working on it already. That's our prior task for the now.


----------



## DM71

I personally do not mind the actual crown as I see it as part of their history, but no doubt a milled crown would bring these to another level. The crown is now the only brass part of the case and I personally think that the improvement made by Meranom so far, have been huge. Hands, bezels, dials, all these make a considerable difference in quality (they just need to work a bit more on QC). I would not mind paying an extra $10 or so to get a milled crown and I think they will still be among the best values on the market, but they have to be careful not to escalate the price too much. The price is a big part of the appeal for me as I can't think of too many companies that can offer more for the money, considering these are all in house made. Even Seiko, Citizen or Orient do not offers much auto movements in the $75 price range. At $120+, it's a different game.

I love my 1967 and find it's a good example of what Vostok can do quality wise, but it's also in a different price category. 

Will see what happens now. I know Meranom is listening. They showed us they do by making the SE's.


EDIT: Meranom posted just a few seconds before me. Happy to see you're on it already!


----------



## DM71

meranom said:


> We have been working on it already. That's our prior task for the now.


That's great to hear!


----------



## James_

Would it be possible to replace the crown on an SE with a crown from a different watch?


----------



## James_

lucky watch said:


> Got home from work today and I read the latest posts. You got me thinking! Here is the crown on my 67 reissue. Now I would not be collecting the SE watches at 67 prices but do you think this should be the crown on the SE range? Anyone got a better idea for the crown?
> Question for Meranom. How much would it cost to add crowns like this to an SE watch?
> Now the $64 million question to you guys. How much more would you be prepared to pay for a crown like this


£7 more at most. There are better crowns on less expensive Vostok watches like the Durskie so it doesn't have to be from the 1967. Although maybe this Amphibia crown we have at the moment isn't so bad. Sure it lacks some grip but it is solid enough and apparently a very good system the way it goes on like a cap.


----------



## bustercat

Radio room on an old Fossil bund style


----------



## jose-CostaRica

.


----------



## ehou333

A stainless steel crown would be perfect


----------



## hb5

Really, it's great to see Meranom's commitment to improve Amphibias in every aspect! Bravo!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I know the Amphibia is Vostok's flagship, and I'm really happy for all the improvements made and new classics relaunched on this line... but the Komandirskie has a complete segment within the customers by its own as well... so are there any plans to relaunch a *Komandirskie SE* perhaps??? I don't know like going back to 33type case and I don't know something similar to the Phibi's SE line... would be awesome don't you think?


----------



## MacRipper

jose-CostaRica said:


> I know the Amphibia is Vostok's flagship, and I'm really happy for all the improvements made and new classics relaunched on this line... but the Komandirskie has a complete segment within the customers by its own as well... so are there any plans to relaunch a *Komandirskie SE* perhaps??? I don't know like going back to 33type case and I don't know something similar to the Phibi's SE line... would be awesome don't you think?


Totally agree with you, would be nice in an update Komandirskie


----------



## DM71

MacRipper said:


> Totally agree with you, would be nice in an update Komandirskie


...they could start by stopping using plated cases. That would be great!


----------



## James_

DM71 said:


> ...they could start by stopping using plated cases. That would be great!


Or just not plate the brass and sell it as is. Would probably need to be worn on a nato strap to stop your wrist getting stained!


----------



## DM71

James_ said:


> Or just not plate the brass and sell it as is. Would probably need to be worn on a nato strap to stop your wrist getting stained!


You know what, I'm sure it would sell, but since I don't get the whole Bronze and brass watches, it would not be for me. I'm a conservator and Stainless Steel is my material of predilection for watches : )


----------



## rain dog

This came to me yesterday:









I love this watch! The lume is better than on the standard Amphibias, and the stainless steel bezel is a good fit, tight enough to use for timing. I like the fact that it has no date window.

The stock rubber strap seems good to me, but I'm not a big fan of rubber. For the summer, I went with shark mesh from ebay rather than the Vostok bracelet, because I prefer the open-end design. The 710 case has 22mm lugs, which is the size of most of my straps, so it will probably go on leather later on.

To be honest, the finish on the case between the lugs was a bit rough, which I didn't notice on my other Vostoks. A gentle touch with a file took care of it, though, and I haven't seen any other problems. Well done, Meranom!


----------



## dutchassasin

too bad we cant pre-order those 960SE neptunes. But where did you guys found the intel?


----------



## James_

dutchassasin said:


> too bad we cant pre-order those 960SE neptunes. But where did you guys found the intel?


There is a thread on here somewhere. Probably on page 5 or something by now.

Hmmm looks like there is only 5 pages. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## Arizone

dutchassasin said:


> too bad we cant pre-order those 960SE neptunes. But where did you guys found the intel?


Meranom had posted concepts on watch.ru several months back saying they were slated for this summer, and recently posted a couple teaser pics of one of the concept watches in the flesh on his new Instagram.
I'm looking forward to any news about them, they seem to be overshadowed by all these other special editions.


----------



## JonS1967

I finally get to join the SE club! Finally! I missed out on the 090 that I was on the wait list for since November (or something like that). And I'm on the wait list for another 090 that I like equally as well but am uncertain if it will ever be available. So, I pulled the trigger on this one. Will report back when it arrives. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

there is so much for Meranom and Vostok to work with... all those different old hand styles, those forgotten cases (crab case please!) and a couple of faces that really should be brought back. In glorious stainless steel.

And please revist the spirit behind the 1967 reissue innovations (clicking bezels, starburst finishing, stainless everything, somewhat better lume) and turn that into full time higher ($300) tier. One that ISNT Vostok Europe...


----------



## deucalion

View attachment 1539770


What is the meaning of the text on the back case?
Best regards


----------



## isti

Special Series - Made in Chistopol


----------



## James_

Who is the guy on the back? A close up of The Scuba Dude?


----------



## DM71

James_ said:


> Who is the guy on the back? A close up of The Scuba Dude?


Looks like an astronaut to me :think:


----------



## REDSWAN13

James_ said:


> Who is the guy on the back? A close up of The Scuba Dude?


Its Yuri Gagarin, he would of been 80 this year.


----------



## James_

Pretty cool thanks. So it's a double special edition!


----------



## 93EXCivic

dutchassasin said:


> too bad we cant pre-order those 960SE neptunes. But where did you guys found the intel?


I know I am really looking forward to that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

My watch has not had a tracking update since 6th July. Seems to still be on its way to Moscow. Anyone else notice this with theirs? I can't remember the other watch I ordered about 6 months ago taking this long.


----------



## ObZerver

James_ said:


> My watch has not had a tracking update since 6th July. Seems to still be on its way to Moscow. Anyone else notice this with theirs? I can't remember the other watch I ordered about 6 months ago taking this long.


Perfectly normal.


----------



## James_

Thanks


----------



## DM71

Mine is doing well so far. It Cleared customs in Russia, so it's probably en route for Canada now : )









@James,

As you can see, mine had the same status between July 3rd and July 8th. So five days probably sitting in a tray somewhere, then it moved. Don't worry, you'll get it......eventually! ; )


----------



## frantsous




----------



## James_

Anyone know if a 100 case SE ever came with a standard case back?





Can't find any pics of this model on Meranom.com.


----------



## sq100

James_ said:


> Anyone know if a 100 case SE ever came with a standard case back?
> Can't find any pics of this model on Meranom.com.


I'm keeping an eye on that one too, and to answer your question, I believe all these black SE's had special casebacks.


----------



## yev

James_ said:


> Anyone know if a 100 case SE ever came with a standard case back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any pics of this model on Meranom.com.


Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 100555KN Meranom.com


----------



## James_

sq100 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on that one too, and to answer your question, I believe all these black SE's had special casebacks.


 So the case back has been changed or something. Won't be buying that one. I'm looking to buy one of those older models again. Should never have sold my one.



yev said:


> Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 100555KN Meranom.com


Thanks. Didn't think to look it the archive.


----------



## jmreynolds

Here is my 100SE case back.


----------



## lucky watch

My 100 case is the same. b-)



jmreynolds said:


> Here is my 100SE case back.
> View attachment 1557953


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## James_




----------



## DJW GB

Looks like mine is the same James, mine just cleared customs the same time  waiting for a orange 090 se .DW.


James_ said:


>


----------



## James_

You will get yours first no doubt.



DJW GB said:


> Looks like mine is the same James, mine just cleared customs the same time  waiting for a orange 090 se .DW.


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> My 100 case is the same. b-)


Mine too. I have the Suba Dude on both of my 100 case.


----------



## pvlnt

Hi, I'd like to ask what's the color of the lume. On Meranom web I saw at ilustration pictures that some models have green lume others have somehow pale blue. Is it really model-dependent? Or is it, let's say, that way that first pieces had one color and later pieces have another?
Thanks.


----------



## Arizone

Meranom posted another teaser.










"Chistopol Watch Factory • Vostok • Special Series"


----------



## jmreynolds

Oh boy!!! A reissue of the Neptune. I can't wait.


----------



## geodesigner

Hey guys, longtime lurker from Brazil here. I recently got hooked by the Amphibia SE craze. Got my 710555 directly from Meranom (Literally - since I couldn't keep up with the website availability, I cheated and contacted them directly via Facebook. They sorted it out for me, and were extremely helpful with my purchase.

Shipping from Russia took about a month or so - which is excellent, for Brazilian standards. I'd also commend Meranom for their "Horological Device" terminology, saved me a lot of time and headache in customs.

Impressions after one week of constant usage: it feels hefty and well-constructed, beautifully finished and certainly punches above its weight in term of value perception. My colleagues and clients were impressed by it and thought it was a very expensive watch.

Timekeeping is excellent. I'm yet to time it properly, but it's never too far off my electronic devices.

Let's get to some pics, shall we?










Love the stark look of this watch.










A handsome piece.










Mesh bracelet is pretty nice! I've got the black silicon too, it's cool but haven't used it much.










Laser-engraved Cyrillic logo on clasp 










The dreaded cheap crown. I found it serviceable, really, but it really drags down the watch's overall impressive looks a little bit. Great thing that Meranom is reportedly planning on offering new better crowns soon.










Macro-amphibia! Lettering is very well-printed and lume is perfectly applied.

Hmm, lume shot? Lume shot!










One second exposure, ISO 200 after charging the lume with a point-blank flashgun. It doesn't look that bright in real life... But it has its moments. Last week I was driving at night and smiled as I looked down and could read the time in the pitch-black night. I had spent many hours under the sun that day inspecting a building site.

That's it for now! No wrist shots unfortunately... Will get to that soon. Enjoy!

PS: thanks a lot Meranom for the amazing work with these special editions and great service! Five stars


----------



## drbobguy

^^ Am I seeing things or does your SE have a solid metal crown? The ridges look way sharper than usual.


----------



## geodesigner

Well drbobguy, this is my first Amphibian, so I don't have much comparison basis, but it doesn't look like a solid metal crown.










Here's an impromptu phone shot, His Dudeness and all.

It seems that there's a layer of folded metal, which is not bad looking and definitely functional, but lacks the tactility and weight of a solid crown. Man, I'd *LOVE *to have a solid machined SS crown with a deeply etched Vostok logo on this SE!


----------



## drbobguy

geodesigner said:


> Well drbobguy, this is my first Amphibian, so I don't have much comparison basis, but it doesn't look like a solid metal crown.


Yes you are right, I'm 90% certain that is the standard folded metal crown. But I think maybe they got a new die for the tooling, because the folds/ridges on my recent Amphibias have been barely visible, whereas yours are nice and sharp and crisp.


----------



## James_

The ridges looks deeper and edges sharper. I noticed this on this picture, especially the watch on the left, but the watch on the right looks to have better crown as well.


----------



## meranom

No one at the factory could explain why the crowns made by new stamp come mixed with the old ones. Anyway, we are still working on our own solid steel milled crown. Hope to get it ASAP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LaMusette

meranom said:


> No one at the factory could explain why the crowns made by new stamp come mixed with the old ones. Anyway, we are still working on our own solid steel milled crown. Hope to get it ASAP.


Best news I have heard all week 

I do hope you can offer the milled crowns for individual sale. Do they also need to be in different lengths to fit 090/110/100 case vs the other case sizes as well ?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I like that Meranom! excellent attitude dude! I'm sure it will sell great.


----------



## lucky watch

My SE 110 arrived today. It's on a handmade Pav strap. The 110 was the only case I did not have in the SE range. It is super flat and I love it. Now this little collection is complete. I accidentally got two of the 420 cases but hey man what's an extra watch or two between friends. b-)


----------



## James_

Absolutely brilliant collection Lucky. Some might say awesome!


----------



## isti

lucky watch said:


> My SE 110 arrived today. It's on a handmade Pav strap. The 110 was the only case I did not have in the SE range. It is super flat and I love it. Now this little collection is complete. I accidentally got two of the 420 cases but hey man what's an extra watch or two between friends. b-)
> 
> View attachment 1564040


Awesome! ;-)
Which case is your favourite one?


----------



## James_

Arrived just before 11am today. That's less than 2 weeks from Russia to Scotland again.

A handsome watch. 
I'm very happy with it. 
The crown has deep ridges.
The mesh strap is very comfortable and very good quality. Probably the most comfortable strap I've had on any watch.

Meranom and Vostok are awesome!

















Anyone know how I resize the strap? I've tried pulling it up where the arrow is but it's tough to move. Tried sticking a pen in there but don't want to apply any more force in case I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## DJW GB

Very nice  just knocking off work I hope mine is at home. Good to see the hands line up perfect in that first pic :-!. DW.


----------



## koka

Try prying it open with flat screwdriver .inserting it in the gap above the arrow and tilting it in the direction of the arrow


----------



## DJW GB

Just got in james_ not a dickie bird o| i suppose royal mail do not realize how important it is . By the way nice smiley on the crown .DW.


----------



## James_

DJW GB said:


> Very nice  just knocking off work I hope mine is at home. Good to see the hands line up perfect in that first pic :-!. DW.


Yeah it's pretty much perfect. Good luck hope your watch is there when you arrives.



koka said:


> Try prying it open with flat screwdriver .inserting it in the gap above the arrow and tilting it in the direction of the arrow


Thanks that worked nicely.



DJW GB said:


> Just got in james_ not a dickie bird o| i suppose royal mail do not realize how important it is . By the way nice smiley on the crown .DW.


 That's a shame it didn't arrive today.


----------



## lucky watch

Fantastic looking watch James...............


----------



## lucky watch

Each case has something unique about it. I can't pick a winner. That's why I bought all of them. b-)


isti said:


> Awesome! ;-)
> Which case is your favourite one?


----------



## Vodalex

Installed a much better bracelet on 420621. And recycled the crappy stock spring bars.. Next mod is some kick-ass lume. The stock one is so horrible..


----------



## jgm038

This is how my 090 showed up, lol. Not a huge deal, took 1 minute to fix...More/better pictures later.


----------



## putra3007

James_ said:


> Absolutely brilliant collection Lucky. Some might say awesome!


Obviously...as he is our president.


----------



## James_




----------



## djbacklash

Hope everyone is well and good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

I picked up my latest SE this morning. It's gorgeous! I really like the smooth bezel and the dial is beautiful. Nothing to complain about this one. Everything is perfect! Also, the crown is definitely nicer on this model.










My little Russian watch collection, so far. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## DJW GB

Hi all , At last 11 days from Russia tracked all the way gets to UK and disappears for 4 days :-s . Great service from Meranom when i got home today this was just being delivered



















































and here it is with it's other comrades









i'm really pleased. Thanks for looking. DW.


----------



## James_

I've got a gold Vostok Europe Gaz Limo incoming for my dad from the US. 11 days including holidays and weekends from the US to the UK, now it's been stuck at my local depot for 6 days. Think someone has stole it.


----------



## James_

I was talking rubbish. Made a mistake. It's actually. Running about 26 seconds fast.

Forgot I had set it at the 30 second mark.



James_ said:


> -2/3 seconds in the first 24 hours. This watch puts my Longines Hydroconquest to shame.


----------



## James_

It gained about 3 min since yesterday :-(


----------



## DM71

James_ said:


> It gained about 3 min since yesterday :-(


That sucks, James. I've had more luck with mine. It gained 3 sec in the last 24h. And I did double check, it's really 3 sec. ; ) That is very good and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## James_

Glad yours is accurate. Strange thing happened this morning, wound it around 25 times and left it face down to see if I could slow it down. Then when I put it on to go out it was exactly an hour slow. I'm leaving it face down again to see if it happens again. Also keeping a close eye on the timing to see if it gains 3 minutes again. It might be magnetized which is no problem as I have a demag machine.



DM71 said:


> That sucks, James. I've had more luck with mine. It gained 3 sec in the last 24h. And I did double check, it's really 3 sec. ; ) That is very good and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## DM71

James_ said:


> Glad yours is accurate. Strange thing happened this morning, wound it around 25 times and left it face down to see if I could slow it down. Then when I put it on to go out it was exactly an hour slow. I'm leaving it face down again to see if it happens again. Also keeping a close eye on the timing to see if it gains 3 minutes again. It might be magnetized which is no problem as I have a demag machine.


Yep, sounds like it's magnetized. You should find out quickly after you tried demagnetizing it. I had that happened already while the watch was in transit. Nothing to do with the seller, usually.

Good luck!


----------



## jgm038

Mine seems to be pretty accurate. The first day I hastily set it to an atomic clock - Couldn't get it exact, was probably 3-5 seconds off when I set it. A day later it was about 10 seconds behind, plenty accurate for me.

This morning I set it exact, will check it tomorrow morning.


----------



## James_

So now it's running slow by about 12 seconds in the past 6 hours of normal wear. Even if it keeps to that over 24 hours it's going to be very slow. This is more than just allowing for the movement to settle in but I'll give it another wee while.

Oh another strange thing... When I back hack, the second hand jumps back about 20 seconds and sometimes stops dead. It won't move unless give a firm hit on the side of the case.


----------



## jgm038

James_ said:


> So now it's running slow by about 12 seconds in the past 6 hours of normal wear. Even if it keeps to that over 24 hours it's going to be very slow. This is more than just allowing for the movement to settle in but I'll give it another wee while.
> 
> *Oh another strange thing... When I back hack, the second hand jumps back about 20 seconds and sometimes stops dead. It won't move unless give a firm hit on the side of the case.*


That happened with mine too, mostly it would stop and wouldn't move for a bit..Thought I might have broken it, lol.


----------



## James_

jgm038 said:


> That happened with mine too, mostly it would stop and wouldn't move for a bit..Thought I might have broken it, lol.


Well that gives me hope that mine will be ok!


----------



## James_

3 minutes fast again when left face up overnight  Don't think it's magnetized because it was slow during the day.


----------



## drbobguy

James_ said:


> 3 minutes fast again when left face up overnight  Don't think it's magnetized because it was slow during the day.


Very strange that it would be running -50 s one day and then +300 or more seconds the next. That is not a regulation problem, sounds like something is wrong with the movement. Doesn't sound like magnetization either, since it is running sometimes really slow and other times really fast. I'm no expert, so I can't say what that might be, but probably best to ask for a replacement.

I know the shipping times suck, but Meranom is very good about replacements from what I've seen.


----------



## James_

Yeah I've contacted Meranom and I've to send it back for repair.


My bad luck continues...


Edit: changed it from face up to face down a few hours ago. The hour hand has lost 2 hours and minute hand is still keeping normal time. Well if you call gaining another 10 min normal!

Definitely something wrong.


----------



## arktika1148

James_ said:


> Yeah I've contacted Meranom and I've to send it back for repair.
> 
> Need to send my Longines for service as well so I'm gonna be without a watch again for a while. Might need to buy another watch to keep me going.
> 
> My bad luck continues...
> 
> Edit: changed it from face up to face down a few hours ago. The hour hand has lost 2 hours and minute hand is still keeping normal time. Well if you call gaining another 10 min normal!
> 
> Definitely something wrong.


Hope all goes well mate.

Really odd about the hour hand, wonder if it's loose, perhaps with burrs that pick up now and again.
Most of my Vostok are within 2 mins. a month, some a week, some a day until bedded in.


----------



## James_

arktika1148 said:


> Hope all goes well mate.
> 
> Really odd about the hour hand, wonder if it's loose, perhaps with burrs that pick up now and again.
> Most of my Vostok are within 2 mins. a month, some a week, some a day until bedded in.


Cheers I'm sure Meranom will sort it out.

You have had watches with the same movement that have been 2 min a day fast then it slowed down? That's interesting. How did you wind the particular watch while it was changing from fast to slow? I only ever wind my watches about 25 rotations, but I'm thinking 40 winds might slow a watch down eventually?


----------



## arktika1148

Never, rarely perhaps. wind an auto. Why wind an auto. that's what it's there for.
Most settle down by themselves. Could be worth leaving for a week and trying again.


----------



## James_

arktika1148 said:


> Never, rarely perhaps. wind an auto. Why wind an auto. that's what it's there for.
> Most settle down by themselves. Could be worth leaving for a week and trying again.


I like to wind it because if I don't wear it for a day or 2 I like it to be ready to wear. Especially if I have a date or day date. It's also nice to feel the differences between the smoothness of winding of different types of movements.

I think this one is beyond settling in I'm afraid.


----------



## jgm038

Well at the end of today it's about 6 seconds off...more than okay for me, alot better than my Komandirskie.


----------



## James_

Very nice.


----------



## jgm038

Well something is off...

At about 8PM i checked the time, The second hand was about 45 minutes behind, So I reset it.

Just checked it now, second hand was about 20 minutes behind...Went to reset it, it didn't move for about 30 seconds..

I gave it a slight shake and the second hand now moves freely, from bumps or shakes.....


----------



## hantms

jgm038 said:


> Well at the end of today it's about 6 seconds off...more than okay for me, alot better than my Komandirskie.


I own one used Komandirskie and it's among the more accurate watches I own.  It pretty much stays spot on time though it's more susceptible to the position it's in. When on my wrist it stays close to spot on, but keeping it crown up or down loses relatively a lot of time, like 20 seconds overnight. Dial up gains a similar amount. So with some effort I would never have to reset it.


----------



## James_

Do you mean the second hand was 45 seconds behind or the minute hand was 45 minutes behind? If you do mean the second hand was showing that variation I would say you wouldn't need to worry about it. It seems like a big variation but it's probably within spec for this movement.

Maybe Meranom can chime in and tell us if it's normal for the second hand to stop completely for over 30 seconds and needs to be shaked to start again. I did mention to him that mine jumps back when back hacking which he said is normal. But I forgot to mention that mine also completely stops and needs a big shake and a firm hit to start again.



jgm038 said:


> Well something is off...
> 
> At about 8PM i checked the time, The second hand was about 45 minutes behind, So I reset it.
> 
> Just checked it now, second hand was about 20 minutes behind...Went to reset it, it didn't move for about 30 seconds..
> 
> I gave it a slight shake and the second hand now moves freely, from bumps or shakes.....


----------



## James_

Was about to send my SE back, decided to give it a wee wind, set it and check it out 24 hours later. Left it in its troublesome position of face down.

Surprisingly the issue with the hour hand didn't happen. It's only about 45 seconds slow which might get better when I wear it again.


----------



## MEzz

090 Orange dial just landed yesterday


----------



## drbobguy

MEzz said:


> 090 Orange dial just landed yesterday
> View attachment 1575044


Hot damn. I have the 100 case version. But I gotta say this looks better.


----------



## Recoil

From looking at the members photo's I have noticed that the orange dial 090SE comes with the orange seconds hand instead of the now standard silver SE seconds hand.

It is shown with the silver seconds hand on some stock photo's on Meranom site as well as with the orange hand. Is it down to what hands the factory had at the time when the watch was assembled?

The 100 SE came with the silver seconds hand and to me looks better. What do you think?


----------



## GoJoshGo

Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?


----------



## isti

Recoil said:


> From looking at the members photo's I have noticed that the orange dial 090SE comes with the orange seconds hand instead of the now standard silver SE seconds hand.
> 
> It is shown with the silver seconds hand on some stock photo's on Meranom site as well as with the orange hand. Is it down to what hands the factory had at the time when the watch was assembled?
> 
> The 100 SE came with the silver seconds hand and to me looks better. What do you think?


Orange dial with sliver seconds hand would be my choice too.


----------



## isti

GoJoshGo said:


> Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?
> View attachment 1575353


A version without the GMT would be great.


----------



## James_

isti said:


> Orange dial with sliver seconds hand would be my choice too.


I agree the silver second hand looks better on the orange dial. In fact I think the matching hands look better overall on most of the SE range but the red hand still looks pretty cool sometimes.


----------



## James_

Any news on the Neptune?


----------



## dutchassasin

Neptune is coming in september according Meranom. Im also waiting to get my hands on one


----------



## domoon

GoJoshGo said:


> Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?
> 
> View attachment 1575352
> 
> View attachment 1575353


Meranom really know how to make my wallet cry in agony 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## 93EXCivic

GoJoshGo said:


> Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?
> 
> View attachment 1575352
> 
> View attachment 1575353


What movement does that have?


----------



## Robot L337

93EXCivic said:


> What movement does that have?


Meranom said it has a 2426.12 automatic movement with central 24h hand & side seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

dutchassasin said:


> Neptune is coming in september according Meranom. Im also waiting to get my hands on one


Just in time for my birthday!


----------



## 93EXCivic

So I guess I am buying two Amphibians before the end of this year. I currently have 3 and started this year with only 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Robot L337 said:


> Meranom said it has a 2426.12 automatic movement with central 24h hand & side seconds hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder how the GMT hand will be set.


----------



## GoJoshGo

JonS1967 said:


> I wonder how the GMT hand will be set.


According to the comments on their Facebook page, the GMT hand is set along with the time, and so is not independent. The bezel provides a second time zone, I suppose. I'd prefer an independently set GMT hand to be sure, but I imagine (with no real knowledge) that would be harder to implement...


----------



## JonS1967

GoJoshGo said:


> According to the comments on their Facebook page, the GMT hand is set along with the time, and so is not independent. The bezel provides a second time zone, I suppose. I'd prefer an independently set GMT hand to be sure, but I imagine (with no real knowledge) that would be harder to implement...


That's makes sense especially with Vostok's crown system. I think you would need to have a multiple position crown in order to have an independently adjustable GMT hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

EDIT: Oops I see I wasn't first to post this. This new Amphib looks great! I think it's the nicest looking Amphibia since the 1967.



> Meranom presents the new Vostok movement modification made on our request.
> This is 2426.12 automatic movement featured additional central 24h hand and side second hand.
> These first sample pieces are made for testing purposes but they are for sale now.


----------



## Papichulo

Hey James.... Is that a Vostok in your Avitar?



James_ said:


> I've got a gold Vostok Europe Gaz Limo incoming for my dad from the US. 11 days including holidays and weekends from the US to the UK, now it's been stuck at my local depot for 6 days. Think someone has stole it.


----------



## hantms

GoJoshGo said:


> Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?
> 
> View attachment 1575353


Bit fussy. Anyway they state they're test models, so the movement may end up in a different case/style.


----------



## drbobguy

hantms said:


> Bit fussy. Anyway they state they're test models, so the movement may end up in a different case/style.


That would be very unfortunate. This is a great looking watch, I hope the kinks are worked out.


----------



## James_

Papichulo said:


> Hey James.... Is that a Vostok in your Avitar?


Hey yeah it's this one.


----------



## 20bar

I'm really going to have to get one of these in the 420 case soon. It's a bit of a maze working out all the variations that are available. Do the dial variants have their own codes also ? EDIT: They do.


----------



## James_

Got a 710 on the way for the second time. Cover on the crystal in the pic


----------



## James_

If anyone would like to swap the Vostok rubber for the olive Vostok nato give me a PM.


----------



## James_

Just noticed this one

Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 420620BR Meranom.com



It's out of stock. Anyone here got one? 
Too small for my liking but the red hand on that dial is interesting.


----------



## James_

Wow 20 available

Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 090620S Meranom.com

Would I be right in saying that this case and dial combination isn't very popular?


----------



## Colin63

James_ said:


> Wow 20 available
> 
> Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 090620S Meranom.com
> 
> Would I be right in saying that this case and dial combination isn't very popular?


No, it just means 20 came in from the factory.


----------



## James_

Colin63 said:


> No, it just means 20 came in from the factory.


I've never seen a stock amount as large as that. I was thinking it was a back log. You're probably right and it's just a bunch from the factory.


----------



## lucky watch

James_ said:


> If anyone would like to swap the Vostok rubber for the olive Vostok nato give me a PM.


I will send you one mate. Just don't forsake your friends in England in 6 weeks time...... :-d


----------



## James_

lucky watch said:


> I will send you one mate. Just don't forsake your friends in England in 6 weeks time...... :-d


Thanks that's very kind of you!

You will always be welcome in Scotland. I'll have a word with the guys at the wall.


----------



## JonS1967

I have finally joined the SE Club after being too slow on the trigger in the past. I have to admit this model was not my first choice. I really wanted an 090 with the black bezel. However, I'm pleasantly surprised at just how much I like this watch!


----------



## James_

Very nice Jon. I'm tempted to buy that one to go along with my white dial one. I've been wearing mine for about 2 weeks.


Oh and an update on the issues I had with mine that some people might remember...

It seemed to fix itself! Just like someone said earlier in the thread and I responded that I doubt that it could happen like that. It's about 30 seconds slow per day but I can deal with that.


----------



## lucky watch

Well *JonS1967* it's about time too and what a beauty. b-)


----------



## watchik

I have a question - (new member here): are those limited edition or just "special" edition watches? In other words there is no limit on how many they can/will produce, correct? I got one of the last available pieces from this model Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 090621B Meranom.com to add to my current (and new) Amphibia collection (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-169.html#post8185029).


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Very nice Jon. I'm tempted to buy that one to go along with my white dial one. I've been wearing mine for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh and an update on the issues I had with mine that some people might remember...
> 
> It seemed to fix itself! Just like someone said earlier in the thread and I responded that I doubt that it could happen like that. It's about 30 seconds slow per day but I can deal with that.


Thanks, James! I'm happy to hear your watch is working well for you now. I'm very happy with the black dial.


----------



## JonS1967

lucky watch said:


> Well *JonS1967* it's about time too and what a beauty. b-)


Thanks, lucky watch! It is about time. I feel somehow complete now


----------



## hantms

[Removed my post]

Sorry, wrong topic. Wish I owned an SE but I don't. 

(Was aiming to post in the Show your Amphibias topic, will repost there now.)


----------



## James_

They are limited editions. Seems like they are produced for about 6-10 months with a few small variations thrown in. I think the one you just bought will come back in stock though.

Nice collection you've got there. Similar to what I want to do. I have 2 SE including the same 090 as you. Hope to have a blue scuba dude and something else in the next couple of months. All different colours.



watchik said:


> I have a question - (new member here): are those limited edition or just "special" edition watches? In other words there is no limit on how many they can/will produce, correct? I got one of the last available pieces from this model Vostok Watch Amphibian SE 090621B Meranom.com to add to my current (and new) Amphibia collection (https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-169.html#post8185029).


----------



## watchik

Thanks James_!


----------



## bustercat

Just came in the mail! Love it.


----------



## JonS1967

Awesome, bustercat! I didn't see this on the Meranom site. I must not be looking in the right place. Sometimes it's hard surfing the internet on a cell phone.


----------



## dutchassasin

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome, bustercat! I didn't see this on the Meranom site. I must not be looking in the right place. Sometimes it's hard surfing the internet on a cell phone.


i didnt see that one for sale either, on facebook Meranom told the samples are already sold out.


----------



## Arizone

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome, bustercat! I didn't see this on the Meranom site. I must not be looking in the right place. Sometimes it's hard surfing the internet on a cell phone.


Meranom had said to email him directly to purchase it.


----------



## JonS1967

Ahh, that explains it. I'm going to try my best not to buy anymore watches for a while. Let's see how well that works out!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Most of these SEs are all sold out. I enrolled in the "Notify if available" function. Would emailing Meranom be better?


----------



## bustercat

He told me I got the last one.. I'm Not sure when they will go into production...


----------



## JonS1967

bustercat said:


> He told me I got the last one.. I'm Not sure when they will go into production...


Good snag! Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

White face 420 on a crock. Amphibia dresser


----------



## James_

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Most of these SEs are all sold out. I enrolled in the "Notify if available" function. Would emailing Meranom be better?


Most of the ones that are out of stock now won't be back in stock. The white face gold markers and hands 090 might be though but that's just a guess. My advice would be to grab one that is in in stock now before they disappear too.


----------



## lucky watch

My guess is that someone has bought more than their fare share.......;-)


----------



## dutchassasin

lucky watch said:


> My guess is that someone has bought more than their fare share.......;-)


No wonder there always out of stock, you bought them all


----------



## 93EXCivic

Seriously the GMT is already out? Anyone know when it is going to be on the webpage? 

I want one but I also want a Neptune and I can only get one...


----------



## lucky watch

Neptune September, not sure about the GMT. Best to let me buy first so I can tell you if they are any good.............:-d:-d:-d


93EXCivic said:


> Seriously the GMT is already out? Anyone know when it is going to be on the webpage?
> 
> I want one but I also want a Neptune and I can only get one...


----------



## James_

Neptune! The GMT doesn't do anything for me. We are all calling it a GMT but apparently it's not according to Meranom. Dual time maybe?


----------



## 93EXCivic

So Meranom posted a video of the Neptune being assembled on Facebook today.


----------



## bustercat

It's got a 24 hour hand geared with the hours and minutes, and the seconds hand is moved to a subdial. 
So you can read 2 different timezones at a glance. For example, twist the bezel back 3 hours I can we ca and ny time at the same time. 

I can't wait to buy another one in blue. Will be great for traveling, already getting use out of it.

I'll open it up later and post pics of the gullyworks. Lume seems better too, but need to test it.


----------



## James_

Need to go and have a look!

Edit: Just a short video of the case back being machined but you can see the case back design pretty clearly. Looks very cool and well finished.


----------



## bustercat

Is it going to be 300m?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Yep 300m!!!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

niiice.

I'm really impressed with Meranom. Great designs, constant improvements, and the result is I can't buy enough. And at their price point, it's not too much of a problem.

Fingers crossed for clicking bezels soon!


----------



## putra3007

dutchassasin said:


> No wonder there always out of stock, you bought them all


Lol...that's why he is the president.


----------



## watchik

But the second hand of the GMT/dual time should be adjustable separately, I think Metanom said on Facebook that it is not. Not sure how this will work exactly.


----------



## taike

watchik said:


> But the second hand of the GMT/dual time should be adjustable separately, I think Metanom said on Facebook that it is not. Not sure how this will work exactly.


Vostok movement does not allow for "true" GMT, i.e., no independent adjustment of 24hr hand. The 24hr hand is really just a 24hr indicator showing same time as primary hour hand, but on 24hr scale. On FB photos, time is shown as 4:07, with 24hr hand indicating 1600 hrs, meaning it's PM. Dual timezone function would come from the rotating 24hr bezel.


----------



## Arizone

bustercat said:


> Is it going to be 300m?





jose-CostaRica said:


> Yep 300m!!!


The page says #20atm among the overload of hashtags.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Sorry if this was mentioned before. Will the new Neptune have the sunset dial?


----------



## dutchassasin

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned before. Will the new Neptune have the sunset dial?


check page 72, We all hope is does feature a sunset but according the old drawings its not.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Won't scratch my itch for the sunset, but still a winner in my book. Does any one know what was the original price for the sunset dial Neptune?


----------



## 93EXCivic

So I just noticed that there is now a link for the 960 on Meranom's site.... Nothing in it yet though.


----------



## James_

Is the nepune going to have normal lug spacing? Or that funny bit that sticks out?


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

James_ said:


> Is the nepune going to have normal lug spacing? Or that funny bit that sticks out?


check page 72. It appears so.


----------



## watchik

Thanks, that makes sense - so the 24 hours hand is "just for show" and it moves together with the "regular" hour hand.


----------



## taike

watchik said:


> Thanks, that makes sense - so the 24 hours hand is "just for show" and it moves together with the "regular" hour hand.


Yes, but it is still useful for distinguishing AM/PM and second timezone can be tracked with bezel offset.


----------



## taike

James_ said:


> Is the nepune going to have normal lug spacing? Or that funny bit that sticks out?


960 case has single center lug, but I believe meranom is bringing out a solid bracelet. That makes all the difference for me.


----------



## JonS1967

taike said:


> Yes, but it is still useful for distinguishing AM/PM and second timezone can be tracked with bezel offset.


As I just learned, this is how my new (to me) Rolex GMT I works. You use the 24 hour bezel to select your second time zone. The GMT II allows you to adjust the 24 hour hand independently. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustercat

yes, it's exactly like a GMT I in function.

Personally I prefer 2 time zones instead of three. It's easier for me to read at a glance. I wonder if that's why Rolex still makes the I.


----------



## MacRipper

This is my new SE GMT


----------



## James_

Reunited with a model I had before. If you get an SE don't ever sell it because chances are you won't get it again.

Thanks Lucky Watch for the strap


----------



## James_

Oh and

100 pages!!!!!!!


----------



## 93EXCivic

So I noticed on Meranom that there is a 960 in both the SE and Classic tabs. Does anyone know if the Neptune is going to be an SE model and if all the version of the 960 case will have SEL bracelets?


----------



## Recoil

93EXCivic said:


> So I noticed on Meranom that there is a 960 in both the SE and Classic tabs. Does anyone know if the Neptune is going to be an SE model and if all the version of the 960 case will have SEL bracelets?


Yes, Neptune will be the next SE model released sometime in September.

From the photo that Meranom posted on their Instagram page a while back the Neptune is getting an upgraded bracelet.

Oh, Free shipping is on at the moment.


----------



## taike

Recoil said:


> ...
> 
> Oh, Free shipping is on at the moment.


Awesome. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## James_

93EXCivic said:


> So I noticed on Meranom that there is a 960 in both the SE and Classic tabs. Does anyone know if the Neptune is going to be an SE model and if all the version of the 960 case will have SEL bracelets?


The end link is sort of part of the case. I think this design does away with the need for traditional end links?


----------



## 93EXCivic

James_ said:


> The end link is sort of part of the case. I think this design does away with the need for traditional end links?


Yeah good point. I hope these bracelets aren't the normal Vostok quality bracelets and more like the bracelets that are on the 1967 in terms of quality.


----------



## James_

93EXCivic said:


> Yeah good point. I hope these bracelets aren't the normal Vostok quality bracelets and more like the bracelets that are on the 1967 in terms of quality.


Now that would be epic. I have a 1967 incoming but without the original bracelet or rubber. Got a dark blue Isofrane planned for it though.

I guess when the Neptune is released and we see the price we might be able to judge how good the bracelet is. Hopefully there will be nice pictures on Meranom. I'm thinking it's going to be a generic oyster bracelets. Don't know about the clasp though.

Does it have acrylic crystal?


----------



## Arizone

93EXCivic said:


> Yeah good point. I hope these bracelets aren't the normal Vostok quality bracelets and more like the bracelets that are on the 1967 in terms of quality.


Meranom posted a picture on Instagram, it's solid stainless steel. Going off my other Vostok solid stainless steel bracelet it should work great.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Arizone said:


> Meranom posted a picture on Instagram, it's solid stainless steel. Going off my other Vostok solid stainless steel bracelet it should work great.


That is what I thought I remember but I wasn't sure.



James_ said:


> Does it have acrylic crystal?


I hope so.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Now that would be epic. I have a 1967 incoming but without the original bracelet or rubber. Got a dark blue Isofrane planned for it though.
> 
> Hi there folks, Hopefully should be joining da club shortly, got me a shiny se goin thru uk customs at this very moment. Anyway to the point at hand. just been on meranoms site and he has some original? 1967 pu bands (10)in stock within the Amfibia spares area (hope this info is useful to you all


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> James_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be epic. I have a 1967 incoming but without the original bracelet or rubber. Got a dark blue Isofrane planned for it though.
> 
> Hi there folks, Hopefully should be joining da club shortly, got me a shiny se goin thru uk customs at this very moment. Anyway to the point at hand. just been on meranoms site and he has some original? 1967 pu bands (10)in stock within the Amfibia spares area (hope this info is useful to you all
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good on you getting an SE. It should be out of customs very quickly.
> 
> They Vostok 1967 I mentioned is this one
> 
> 
> 
> It's out of stock and has been for a while. The original strap for it is different. I would pay £50 if someone had a 1967 rubber strap!
Click to expand...


----------



## DM71

James_ said:


> joecool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good on you getting an SE. It should be out of customs very quickly.
> 
> They Vostok 1967 I mentioned is this one
> 
> 
> 
> It's out of stock and has been for a while. The original strap for it is different. I would pay £50 if someone had a 1967 rubber strap!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James.
> 
> Congrats for your new 1967! It's one of my favorite Vostok. What size wrist do you have? I have 7'' wrist and I couldn't wear the strap even on the last hole. These really seem to be design to be worn over a diving suit or for gorilla size wrists. I would sell mine, but I'm not sure it would fit you if you have wrist smaller than 9'' : )
Click to expand...


----------



## taike

James_ said:


> Hi good on you getting an SE. It should be out of customs very quickly.
> 
> They Vostok 1967 I mentioned is this one
> 
> 
> 
> It's out of stock and has been for a while. The original strap for it is different. I would pay £50 if someone had a 1967 rubber strap!


Did you snag the one that was on the sales forum recently?


----------



## meranom

James_ said:


> I would pay £50 if someone had a 1967 rubber strap!


Vostok Watch PU Strap Amphibian 1967 Meranom.com


----------



## James_

meranom said:


> Vostok Watch PU Strap Amphibian 1967 Meranom.com


Thanks! I'm terrible at navigating around websites, couldn't find it.


----------



## James_

Cheers I'm looking forward to it. Building up a nice collection of Vostoks now.

Sent you a message about the strap.



DM71 said:


> James_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey James.
> 
> Congrats for your new 1967! It's one of my favorite Vostok. What size wrist do you have? I have 7'' wrist and I couldn't wear the strap even on the last hole. These really seem to be design to be worn over a diving suit or for gorilla size wrists. I would sell mine, but I'm not sure it would fit you if you have wrist smaller than 9'' : )
Click to expand...


----------



## JonS1967

I'd love an original 1967 steel bracelet (like in the attached photo - not mine) if anyone has one they'd like to part with. Please PM me.









Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

As much as I think it looks great, I think it would make it all a bit too big and heavy. If there were an upgraded mesh by Vostok I think that would have been perfect. The bracelet is a stunning thing though. I would like one just to have for the sake of it. They are even more rare than the watch itself!


----------



## Karsten

JonS1967 said:


> I have finally joined the SE Club after being too slow on the trigger in the past. I have to admit this model was not my first choice. I really wanted an 090 with the black bezel. However, I'm pleasantly surprised at just how much I like this watch!
> 
> View attachment 1596195
> View attachment 1596196


Love it, is Gagarin on the casback?


----------



## JonS1967

Karsten said:


> Love it, is Gagarin on the casback?


Thanks, Karsten. I think Gagarin is on the back. We're on vacation and the watch isn't with me but I'll confirm it when I return home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Karsten. I think Gagarin is on the back. We're on vacation and the watch isn't with me but I'll confirm it when I return home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for answering while on vacation 

There is no pictures of the caseback of your SE 090620S or the SE 090620SR (Red second hand) on Meranom's homepage. 
I like the red second hand, and since only one was left in stock, i was "forced" to order instantly as the SE's are quickly sold out especially when free shipping is offered.

I hope for Gagarin on the caseback of my SE 090620SR and fast shipping.

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## James_

I saw that yesterday. Surprised it lasted so long. Was very tempted to get it but then I would end up with 3 090 cased Vostoks. Well 1 is a 1967 alt pretty close to a 090.


----------



## JonS1967

Karsten said:


> Thank you for answering while on vacation
> 
> There is no pictures of the caseback of your SE 090620S or the SE 090620SR (Red second hand) on Meranom's homepage.
> I like the red second hand, and since only one was left in stock, i was "forced" to order instantly as the SE's are quickly sold out especially when free shipping is offered.
> 
> I hope for Gagarin on the caseback of my SE 090620SR and fast shipping.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation


Thanks, Karsten! We are having a nice trip. I got clever and found an image on Meranom's site with the case back. It's this one (at least I'm 99.9% sure).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

It's nearly September and we are all waiting to see the new Neptune. Hail the god of the sea!
The heavy burden that I carry as The President of the Awesome Watch Owners Club has led me to appoint a Vice President. Welcome James_. James will assist me in this vital role. James lives in Scotland, that's the other side of Hadrian's Wall! But he is a top bloke and you can rely upon him. :-d
:-dHave a great weekend everyone. b-)


----------



## jlow28

My Facebook response from Meranom. 3 weeks away and the bracelet will be integrated on the Neptune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

Hi folks received my SE the other day (Amphibian SE 090621B) and i have to say it is one awesome piece of hardware,
Unbeleivably for an automatic it is showing 2 seconds fast over 24 hours according to atomic time check (which i expect to change somewhat over the next few weeks as the mechanism settles in) Anyway, i humbly submit my request for admission to the club and congratulate James on his new appointment as second in command (Great Power begets Great Responsibility  I will post Pics of SE 090621B (луна (LUNA) ? Just because there is something so otherwordly 60s space age style about the look of this model with all of it's silvery goodness


----------



## lucky watch

Welcome joecool. Looking forward to some awesome pictures.


----------



## joecool

I will post Pics as soon as i find my digital camera! and have some time (Gettin dragged out shopping again!) :roll: b-)


----------



## James_

I accept this role.

I feel that I deserved this because by the time my Neptune arrives I will have amassed a significant collection of Vostok SE. I only have 2 at the movement but I have a 1967 on the way and as I said, Neptune is a musk have for me.

Also I have just sold my Longines Hydroconquest so I can purchase more Vostoks. I think this shows significant dedication.

We might need a secretary 



lucky watch said:


> View attachment 1614800
> 
> 
> It's nearly September and we are all waiting to see the new Neptune. Hail the god of the sea!
> The heavy burden that I carry as The President of the Awesome Watch Owners Club has led me to appoint a Vice President. Welcome James_. James will assist me in this vital role. James lives in Scotland, that's the other side of Hadrian's Wall! But he is a top bloke and you can rely upon him. :-d
> :-dHave a great weekend everyone. b-)


----------



## James_

You fancy coming to the Scotland GTG Joe?


----------



## joecool

Yep i could see myself at the Scotland GTG once time and Place are finalisedb-) In the meantime here are some pics of my "LUNA"? SE














A Comparison of Western and Eastern Philosophy





















The SE with some friends for comparison



























































































After a charge in the Scottish Sunshine:-! 
A lume comparison!







Sorry for the amount of pics but cameras are like Pringles
once you pop ye cannie stop!!


----------



## taike

From the One Watch a Day Club

Day 2









Day 3









Day 4


----------



## JonS1967

Karsten said:


> Thank you for answering while on vacation
> 
> There is no pictures of the caseback of your SE 090620S or the SE 090620SR (Red second hand) on Meranom's homepage.
> I like the red second hand, and since only one was left in stock, i was "forced" to order instantly as the SE's are quickly sold out especially when free shipping is offered.
> 
> I hope for Gagarin on the caseback of my SE 090620SR and fast shipping.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation


It's confirmed! I do have the Gagarin back. I now also have a modded SE. I had a Murphy bezel with a Dagaz insert laying around so I popped it on. Wow, it looks great in person! I love it! 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Much awesome.

Here is my 1967 ready to be sent to me.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Much awesome.
> 
> Here is my 1967 ready to be sent to me.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Now thats what i call Much Awesome!!!, Hope it doesn't take too long to arive James,by the way did you manage to purchase one of the original 1967 PU bands from Meranom (ive got one incoming within the next week or so)


----------



## James_

It's being sent from the US on Tuesday. Should only be about a week due to some measures that one can take to speed things up!

Yeah I ordered one yesterday, heard it's pretty awesome. Probably gonna get another one if I feel like the 67 is a keeper.


----------



## James_

I have 2 nylon straps on the way as well. Wish there were some 22mm mesh bracelets available, so comfortable.


----------



## schnurrp

taike said:


> From the One Watch a Day Club
> 
> Day 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 4


Very nice comrade! Watches aren't too bad either.


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> I have 2 nylon straps on the way as well. Wish there were some 22mm mesh bracelets available, so comfortable.


Wjean on eBay sells a nice 22mm shark mesh. Here's my 1967 on the Wjean mesh.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Very nice Jon. Looks like a quality bracelet. I prefer the Meranom Vostok one though and I prefer to keep everything Vostok. I've actually found the exact same mesh that Meranom use but just without the Vostok writing. Still I won't buy it! Picky I know.

Awesome 67 btw.


----------



## JonS1967

Thanks, James! If I'm not mistaken this mesh is quite a bit heavier and thicker than the one available from Meranom. Personally, I think the heavier mesh fits the watch better (just my option, of course). Right now I've got my 1967 on this.















Unfortunately, there is no half link and it's just a bit too loose on me. I will try putting it on a standard Amphibia soon in hopes that it'll fit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

That's a nice bracelet too. Kind of emulates the look of the original one a wee bit.

I'm in a bit of a transitional phase at the moment. After having a few bracelet equipped watches I now realise I don't really like them they look great, but the way I wear a watch and my wrist shape makes it uncomfortable and I'm always aware it's on my wrist. I wore a titanium watch with titanium bracelet for 10 years before joining here, and the watch I've worn the most after the this madness started was titanium. 

I'm hoping the Neptune will change my mind, but it will be in a rotation of 5 watches whereas when I've had bracelets before it has been my only watch.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> I have 2 nylon straps on the way as well. Wish there were some 22mm mesh bracelets available, so comfortable.


Yea I know what u mean, i wasn't too sure about the millanese before the SE arrived but after wearing it for a few days ,i must admit it does feel sooo comfy (although the quality of the catch could have been a bit more robust). The 1967 PU band i've Bought is for a future vostok amphibia purchase,I just bought it when it was available.Once it arrives i'll see if it could fit a standard 090 case without a too much if any of buchery or i will see if i can source a 1967 with the alternate dial to the one you purchased at a sensible price.(Have to admit though the Seiko monster bracelet takes some beating and i may source one of the Seiko 5 neo monster 22 mm bracelets for my future Fibby


----------



## taike

Inspired by meranom's new bund offering


----------



## isti




----------



## James_

Interesting.


----------



## joecool

Well I knew it wouldn't last My SE has went from 2 seconds fast every 24H to 18 seconds fast every 24H:roll:
Hopefully it shouldn't vary too much from this in the next couple of months. Then i will regulate it for better accuracy(Although 18 seconds a day fast is a dam site better than 18 seconds slow:think My Seiko Monsters both run around 8 to 10 seconds fast which i find quite acceptable
Heres a better lumeshot







and after a few minutes


----------



## James_

Wish I had the guts to regulate mine! What tool do you use to open the back?


----------



## taike

James_ said:


> Wish I had the guts to regulate mine! What tool do you use to open the back?


Case back opener with round pins. Can be bought pretty cheaply on eBay.


----------



## Perdendosi

James_ said:


> Wish I had the guts to regulate mine! What tool do you use to open the back?


I use this:
http://www.amazon.com/Opener-Wrench...8230&sr=8-2&keywords=paylak+case+opening+tool


----------



## James_

That tool confuses my neanderthal brain. I'll have to YouTube it.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Is anyone else checking every few hours to see if the Neptune is up yet?


----------



## James_

More like a few times every hour!


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> That tool confuses my neanderthal brain. I'll have to YouTube it.


No ye dont,here ye go 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html


----------



## 103ssv

93EXCivic said:


> Is anyone else checking every few hours to see if the Neptune is up yet?


Oops... so I'm not the only one doing that? :roll:


----------



## James_

Cheers! Remember seeing that thread before I got into Vostoks.



joecool said:


> No ye dont,here ye go
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html


----------



## James_

Good news...

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?...story_fbid=863788710300472&id=109495199063164


----------



## Don Logan

103ssv said:


> Oops... so I'm not the only one doing that? :roll:


Hahhaha, absolutely not alone, I check in here everyday with the same thought. I even to took my excessive anticipation to the wruw thread yesterday.


----------



## Don Logan

James_ said:


> Good news...
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?...story_fbid=863788710300472&id=109495199063164


What's it say?! What's it say?! I am not on facebook, and the fact that Meranom released that sweet GMT on there has me paranoid!


----------



## James_

It says that there will be a small amount these available

Amphibian SE 110333LB Meranom.com

But without date function.

Not sure on the strap options or whether it will have chrome or red second hand.

If I've read the post correctly. It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong!


----------



## Don Logan

If it's chrome I am in like Flynn! He needs a tag team partner


----------



## James_

I'm def in. Missed out on the 110 range.

Can I set up a monthly subscription Meranom!


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> I'm def in. Missed out on the 110 range.
> 
> Can I set up a monthly subscription Meranom!


Be aware folks the 110 case lugs do not follow the standard sweep downward but have a more flat profile 
which produces a more UFO stylyee on the wrist

Comparison views:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=84628680

b-)


----------



## James_

That's alright with me. I have flat wrists 

That guy in the link really doesn't like the 110 lol.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> That's alright with me. I have flat wrists
> 
> That guy in the link really doesn't like the 110 lol.


Lookin at the pics in the link im inclined to agree with the guy. Cause i cant see that model working too well with a nato strap "Skiddin aboot on the wrist" :think: I wonder if anybody who has this model could give their views


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> Lookin at the pics in the link im inclined to agree with the guy. Cause i cant see that model working too well with a nato strap "Skiddin aboot on the wrist" :think: I wonder if anybody who has this model could give their views


Lol every watch skids aboot oan ma wrist. Don't know wit it is. The lugs will definitely be way up high if on anything other than a 2 piece strap. I'll give it a try on both. Meranom says it will be a few months until the batch is for sale.


----------



## joecool

Well when you get it ye can let me know how awesomely awesome it is
any news on the 1967 yet ?


----------



## James_

Says on the tracking it has been forwarded for export. Should have it by Wednesday or Thursday 

The strap from Russia will take a bit longer though so will probably whack a greed nato on it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

James_ said:


> It says that there will be a small amount these available
> 
> Amphibian SE 110333LB Meranom.com
> 
> But without date function.
> 
> Not sure on the strap options or whether it will have chrome or red second hand.
> 
> If I've read the post correctly. It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong!


really? where does it say so?

I saw that on FB too but Meranom was talking about the release of a limited amount of bund straps...


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> really? where does it say so?
> 
> I saw that on FB too but Meranom was talking about the release of a limited amount of bund straps...






__ https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom/posts/863788710300472


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom/posts/863788710300472


Ooh cool, thanks!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

taike said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom/posts/863788710300472


I'm in the process of making my own SE with this no date dial.









I ordered the dial and no date movement from Meranom; just waiting for the movement to arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerovak

OK, bezels from WUS user *pers184* finnaly arrived, so today I take few photos.

It's *Amphibian SE 2415 090555BC* and *Amphibian Classic 090914M* with NATO. All model *090* with *matte case*. Mate case do not attract scratches. Even so, hard visible.

Different story is plastic crystal. I scratched it badly. But I am not worry, because it's easy to get rid of it. Even buy new glass is cheap.

All in all, after new bezels I am even more stacked in 090 design. Two more mods planned in future.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Says on the tracking it has been forwarded for export. Should have it by Wednesday or Thursday
> 
> The strap from Russia will take a bit longer though so will probably whack a greed nato on it.


Just checked russian post and my 1967 band (and steel bezel)from meranom has left russian customs on friday so should be with me shortly.
When i get it i will let you know what the quality is like b-)


----------



## James_

Kerovak said:


> OK, bezels from WUS user *pers184* finnaly arrived, so today I take few photos.
> 
> It's *Amphibian SE 2415 090555BC* and *Amphibian Classic 090914M* with NATO. All model *090* with *matte case*. Mate case do not attract scratches. Even so, hard visible.
> 
> Different story is plastic crystal. I scratched it badly. But I am not worry, because it's easy to get rid of it. Even buy new glass is cheap.
> 
> All in all, after new bezels I am even more stacked in 090 design. Two more mods planned in future.
> 
> View attachment 1624874
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624876
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624878
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624883
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624884
> 
> 
> View attachment 1624885


Very nice.



joecool said:


> Just checked russian post and my 1967 band (and steel bezel)from meranom has left russian customs on friday so should be with me shortly.
> When i get it i will let you know what the quality is like b-)


Let your dug huv a chew oan it to check the quality 

When was your last tracking update? Mine was 5/9 and says

Kazan' MSC UOSP Left the sorting center


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Let your dug huv a chew oan it to check the quality
> 
> When was your last tracking update? Mine was 5/9 and says
> 
> Kazan' MSC UOSP Left the sorting center


Sorry i couldn't possibly allow a dug to test quality (i'll gie it to the girl tae hae a gnaw oan cause i beleive in testing tae destruction 
The last tracking update was 
Processing
05.09.2014 22:44
Moskva PCI-6
Left the sorting center b-)


----------



## lucky watch

joecool said:


> Sorry i couldn't possibly allow a dug to test quality (i'll gie it to the girl tae hae a gnaw oan cause i beleive in testing tae destruction
> The last tracking update was
> Processing05.09.2014 22:44Moskva PCI-6Left the sorting center b-)


Cor blimey Guvnor! We gonna need an interrupter soon! :-d:-d


----------



## OKEAH

Whit's th' kinch? ye dinnae ken scots? a'm greek masell bit ah used scotranslate.com It wirks braw! 

(to be quite honest I haven't the foggiest whether it "wirks braw" or not but it was fun anyway!)


----------



## joecool

:think: Indubitably old bean if much more of this colloquial japery continues
an interuptor may be required in order to paraphase such text :-d :-!


----------



## lucky watch

joecool said:


> :think: Indubitably old bean if much more of this colloquial japery continues
> an interuptor may be required in order to paraphase such text :-d :-!


Brilliant!


----------



## James_

It'll be gaelic soon.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> It'll be gaelic soon.


Sorry james we cannie use gaelic it has a word for amphibian "muir-thìreach"
but nane for Vostok so it's goanie huf tae be mangult english :-d:-!


----------



## WFH

Since Vostok means East, Wikipedia tells me the Gaelic translation is "Oirthear" b-)


Note that my experience with Gaelic languages is limited to one week in Dublin :-d


----------



## joecool

WFH said:


> Since Vostok means East, Wikipedia tells me the Gaelic translation is "Oirthear" b-)
> 
> Note that my experience with Gaelic languages is limited to one week in Dublin :-d


No word for east "Oirthear"(Trans:-"that lot over there") because there be dragons!!(and vikings aka the "rus'",by all accounts a rather dangerous bunch who didn't make watches in them days) :-db-)


----------



## James_

Well enough about Scotland. My 1967 is in Britain. Scotland maybe! Oops Scotland again.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Well enough about Scotland. My 1967 is in Britain. Scotland maybe! Oops Scotland again.


Good news indeed James,hope you receive it soon  Now all we need is some awesome pics or news of new SE's
out there and were all back on track! b-)


----------



## MacRipper

From Meranom Facebook: "Dial design based on original Vostok dial design from 80th"


----------



## joecool

MacRipper said:


> From Meranom Facebook: "Dial design based on original Vostok dial design from 80th"


Kinda art deco style, nice

By the way Meranom has some SE 090 stainless bezels available,albeit with a minor fault (looks to be a slightly uneven lume dot.
Anyway heres the link http://www.meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-090-with-minor-defect.html


----------



## James_

Got my 1967 today. Can't get a nato to fit it and the after market rubber strap doesn't fit either. Also can't get the mesh strap off one of my SE as the spring bars seem stuck. I'll just wait on the 67 strap to wear it and take some pics. It's just about to leave Russia so not long to wait!

09.09.2014 12:42 104002 Moskva PCI-2 Released by customs


----------



## lucky watch

James it is the hardest watch strap to change I have ever had !!!! o|o|

But remember you are the vice president and England expects. :-d :-d


----------



## DM71

lucky watch said:


> James it is the hardest watch strap to change I have ever had !!!! o|o|
> 
> But remember you are the vice president and England expects. :-d :-d


I agree. A real pain in the butt. This is why my 1967 will die with the mesh bracelet on. I remember last time I tried another bracelet on it, it took me about 30 minutes to reinstall the mesh. The space is very small between the holes in the lugs and the case.

Hope you can wear it on rubber, James.


----------



## Luis965

MacRipper said:


> From Meranom Facebook: "Dial design based on original Vostok dial design from 80th"


Beautiful, but I think they were made for the french forum and sold out.


----------



## joecool

Glad you received the 1967 James,I'm sure you will find a way with the band/bracelet Prob
By the way Meranon has only got 4 stainless bezels left (just checked).


----------



## JonS1967

DM71 said:


> I agree. A real pain in the butt. This is why my 1967 will die with the mesh bracelet on. I remember last time I tried another bracelet on it, it took me about 30 minutes to reinstall the mesh. The space is very small between the holes in the lugs and the case.
> 
> Hope you can wear it on rubber, James.


Try thinner spring bars. Did the trick for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

JonS1967 said:


> Try thinner spring bars. Did the trick for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thaught about that, but then i feel the watch will not be secure with skinny bars. The originals are solid and they work with the mesh. Just not easy to install. Thanks for the suggestion anyway!


----------



## joecool

How about this https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-slickest-way-remove-spring-bars-430676.html


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> How about this https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/absolute-slickest-way-remove-spring-bars-430676.html


Thanks! I'll give that a try tomorrow and see how the Vostok mesh looks. Might be a bit too plain for it.

About the spring bars, mine seem very thin, doubt they are the originals.


----------



## domoon

MacRipper said:


> From Meranom Facebook: "Dial design based on original Vostok dial design from 80th"





Lol965 said:


> Beautiful, but I think they were made for the french forum and sold out.


Just saw the latest post on instagram, it is indeed the 60pcs limited edition for the forum. Maybe it's a way for meranom to say that they're receiving custom design too, no? 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## joecool

After many months in development and an extraordinary amount of man hours.
Ladies and Gentlemen i give you my response to the threat posed by the newly released 
Apple watch.....tan....talan..talan..ta..la
The Vostok Amphibia SPUDNIK SE!!!!!







:-d:-d:-db-)


----------



## James_

Lol ya nutter. Hope you bring it along to the GTG.


----------



## jon_huskisson

YES!!! Finally managed to move fast enough to snag one of these bad boys:








Very excited to be receiving my second Vostok and my first SE. Thanks to whoever posted the tip about changing the pricing on Meranom to Russian Rubles before buying. Saved me about $20!


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Lol ya nutter. Hope you bring it along to the GTG.


I promise if i can make the GTG i will chip this into my collection
In the meantime heres a preliminary regulation ,my watch has been consistently fast 20ish seconds per day so letts slow that puppy down a bit!

Juri on an EVA from his capsule







Initial Position of regulator







Ajusted position(almost imperceptible movement of regulator anticlockwise)
Pic is a bit blurry but already put the back on before i realised:roll:







Ajustment was done with a coctail stick (antimagnetic)
Hence "SPUDNIK"
Anyway wee wil see how much difference this makes over the next few days :-!


----------



## 340pd

joecool said:


> After many months in development and an extraordinary amount of man hours.
> Ladies and Gentlemen i give you my response to the threat posed by the newly released
> Apple watch.....tan....talan..talan..ta..la
> The Vostok Amphibia SPUDNIK SE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1628518
> :-d:-d:-db-)


----------



## vmed_cha_gr

Just a question .
*Has anyone dived with one of these Amphibians ?? *From my experience my SE became *foggy with just a shower* (crown & case back were really tight). I can't imagine what will happen to the watch if it goes bellow 10 meters !!! My citizen orca can withstand even hot water.... Other than that the amphibia is just another desk diver with a nice 60's touch.


----------



## drbobguy

vmed_cha_gr said:


> Just a question .
> *Has anyone dived with one of these Amphibians ?? *From my experience my SE became *foggy with just a shower* (crown & case back were really tight). I can't imagine what will happen to the watch if it goes bellow 10 meters !!! My citizen orca can withstand even hot water.... Other than that the amphibia is just another desk diver with a nice 60's touch.


There are two possible problems here:

1) You should never take a hot shower with a watch. The soap and hot liquids penetrate cracks much more easily than when diving.
2) The amphibia's seal gains strength as pressure increases, so in some sense it is actually most vulnerable when being splashed/washed. During diving it seals up tighter.

Yes many people have dived with Amphibias, and they have been pressure tested before down to 200m with no problems. But as many have experienced, Vostok doesn't have the best quality control, so it helps to check to make sure the back case ring and the crown screw down tightly.


----------



## vmed_cha_gr

It is really frustrating what you describe & definitely Vostok has NO quality check. I'm in the limit of throwing it to the bin. I have owned many dive watches, even the cheap ones never had problems with soap or hot shower . I'll check it with a friend of mine who is a top technician-watchmaker & get back with details. By the way if you rub the crystal with your hands, fog disappears. Maybe the watch was sealed in a humid environment. 
By the way here it is, right now on my wrist, no fog inside.





drbobguy said:


> There are two possible problems here:
> 
> 1) You should never take a hot shower with a watch. The soap and hot liquids penetrate cracks much more easily than when diving.
> 2) The amphibia's seal gains strength as pressure increases, so in some sense it is actually most vulnerable when being splashed/washed. During diving it seals up tighter.
> 
> Yes many people have dived with Amphibias, and they have been pressure tested before down to 200m with no problems. But as many have experienced, Vostok doesn't have the best quality control, so it helps to check to make sure the back case ring and the crown screw down tightly.


----------



## joecool

vmed_cha_gr said:


> It is really frustrating what you describe & definitely Vostok has NO quality check. I'm in the limit of throwing it to the bin. I have owned many dive watches, even the cheap ones never had problems with soap or hot shower . I'll check it with a friend of mine who is a top technician-watchmaker & get back with details. By the way if you rub the crystal with your hands, fog disappears. Maybe the watch was sealed in a humid environment.
> By the way here it is, right now on my wrist, no fog inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you goin with all these negative vibes man
> Dont!!! throw it in the bin, I suggest you remove the back from the case and leave the watch face down in a warm (Not Hot!) dry area with a piece of cardboard sitting above loosely (not touching the movement).to stop dust entering the case, for a few hours.Then replace the back and (wring the little dudes neck till he squeeks) tighten the back down securely
> Now chill out manb-) and revel in the beauty, functional simplicity and cost efective world of Vostock Fibbyness :-!
> Now we'll have no more of those negative vibes!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

vmed_cha_gr said:


> It is really frustrating what you describe & definitely Vostok has NO quality check. I'm in the limit of throwing it to the bin. I have owned many dive watches, even the cheap ones never had problems with soap or hot shower . I'll check it with a friend of mine who is a top technician-watchmaker & get back with details. By the way if you rub the crystal with your hands, fog disappears. Maybe the watch was sealed in a humid environment.
> By the way here it is, right now on my wrist, no fog inside.


Don't throw it away! sell it to me instead!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pvlnt

vmed_cha_gr said:


> By the way if you rub the crystal with your hands, fog disappears.


I assume this behavior shows that it is just water condensation _on_ the crystal. You know colder crystal warmer environment. I think it doesn't mean that there is water inside the watch.


----------



## OKEAH

Indeed! if you wipe the fog off with your finger, then your watch is fine...fog forms outside and the inside is dry.


----------



## drbobguy

OKEAH said:


> Indeed! if you wipe the fog off with your finger, then your watch is fine...fog forms outside and the inside is dry.


No what he is describing is that the heat of his hand causes the condensation _inside_ the watch to evaporate. I've seen the same thing before. Best to open it up and let it air out. Then put silicone grease on the seal and tighten it down. 90% chance that will fix any issue.


----------



## OKEAH

Where do you guys live, Alaska? Here in Greece in the summer my finger can be same temperature as the enviroment...

Most likely the back was not screwed on tight. Has happened before. (assuming a tight crown)

It could be a faulty seal between crystal/case but this is unlikely.


----------



## drbobguy

OKEAH said:


> Where do you guys live, Alaska?


Russia.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I am so ready for the new Neptune to come out. 

Much more exciting then the Apple "watch"....


----------



## watchik

93EXCivic said:


> I am so ready for the new Neptune to come out.
> 
> Much more exciting then the Apple "watch"....


Does anyone have an update on the new Neptune? When can we order it?


----------



## 93EXCivic

watchik said:


> Does anyone have an update on the new Neptune? When can we order it?


I asked Meranom on Facebook. Hopefully he will answer.


----------



## joecool

Here is my SE on the 1967 band that i received from Meranom today (fits Perfect once the plastic locator pins have been removed :-!)




















b-)


----------



## James_

watchik said:


> Does anyone have an update on the new Neptune? When can we order it?


A few pages or so back Lucky Watch said that Meranom said 3 weeks if everything goes as planned. So should be in less than 2 weeks.

Also on Facebook Meranom said on the 28th August in would be about 3 weeks. Look a few posts down from your post on Facebook civic.


----------



## James_

Very nice Joe. Mine has just left Russia! Totally dying to get this 67 on. What size wrist are you?
Had a tricky start to get it running. Fully wound it kept stopping and wouldn't engage winding function. It seems to be working now.


----------



## joecool

Dunno wrist size i've never checked i would say about average, maybe slightly above (Seiko monster bracelet fits fine without removing any links but with the clasp ajustment at its smallest).Some people have said the 1967 band is massive but i disagree,i would say it's about average for a diver although the band has a good thickness to it so it's going to take some time to shape in
The regulation of the SE seems pretty spot on for now (just shows very tiny ajustments have a big effect eg:- from +20 seconds to arround -5 seconds per 24 hours


----------



## jaykim

I just got my order! SE 420620BR with red second hand. I think this is rare one. I love it! I had to regulate the watch little bit. Was running so fast. I will see how the accuracy settles down.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

That looks great Jaykim! Meranom actually contacted me to inform me that the only one they have available to send to me is the version with the red second hand. At first I was disappointed, but after seeing your photos I'm quite happy about it.


----------



## taike

jon_huskisson said:


> That looks great Jaykim! Meranom actually contacted me to inform me that the only one they have available to send to me is the version with the red second hand. At first I was disappointed, but after seeing your photos I'm quite happy about it.


Same here. I ordered right after I saw your post yesterday. When he contacted me about the red hand, I thought you got the last chrome.


----------



## Auto Winder

Finally got myself a SE too. Lovely watch


----------



## James_

Very nice. Tempted to get one of those.


----------



## rain dog

Auto Winder said:


> Finally got myself a SE too. Lovely watch


Yes, it is. I have the same watch on a mesh bracelet. A few weeks ago, a woman grabbed my arm as we walked past each other, and almost pinned me against the wall to admire that watch. Granted, she was a co-worker and not a complete stranger, but at my age, anything that makes a woman grab me is good!

I'm tempted to get the black and red version to keep it company.


----------



## jaykim

Here's some more pictures of my SE with rubber strap now. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

rain dog said:


> Yes, it is. I have the same watch on a mesh bracelet. A few weeks ago, a woman grabbed my arm as we walked past each other, and almost pinned me against the wall to admire that watch. Granted, she was a co-worker and not a complete stranger, but at my age, anything that makes a woman grab me is good!
> 
> I'm tempted to get the black and red version to keep it company.


I had a girl say my SE looked like it work worth £1000-£2000. Also a girl that I knew, and have known for 4 years. She obviously doesn't know me that well if she thinks I would wear a £2000 watch. Admittedly I do distance myself from some girls, especially her!


----------



## lucky watch

Everyone in the club needs one of these shirts. :-d


----------



## James_

Eh where did you get a blue one!


----------



## jon_huskisson

jaykim said:


> Here's some more pictures of my SE with rubber strap now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not making the wait for delivery easy for me, are you? Looks great.


----------



## jon_huskisson

taike said:


> Same here. I ordered right after I saw your post yesterday. When he contacted me about the red hand, I thought you got the last chrome.


Glad my post helped you nab one. I'm thinking that the red second hand makes it look more sporty, and less dressy which suits me as this is going to be a casual watch for me. Will be very interested to see how the SE's differ in quality to the standard Vostoks.


----------



## lucky watch

T-Shirts | RedbubbleHere you go mate.



James_ said:


> Eh where did you get a blue one!


----------



## taike

jon_huskisson said:


> Glad my post helped you nab one. I'm thinking that the red second hand makes it look more sporty, and less dressy which suits me as this is going to be a casual watch for me. Will be very interested to see how the SE's differ in quality to the standard Vostoks.


It will be my 5th SE. Until I had one in my hands, I admit to having doubts about paying a premium for them. Now I don't think I will ever go back to stock Amphibias.


----------



## James_

Wonder if there are any plans to bring an SE out with different shaped hands.


----------



## Karsten

Really nice with the red second hand.
My 090 also with red second hand has just arrived to the danish customs 

Very good loooking strap, matches the watch perfectly.
Looks like someting expensive italian vanilla scented.
What make, and where did you buy it?


----------



## jaykim

Every hour waiting the watch is worth it. I enjoy my SE a lot. I found the case back was little bit loose when i tried to open it. So i suggest you all tighten the caseback to make sure of waterproof. After regulating, my SE looses around 15 seconds per day, which i find satisfactory. The strap is Hirsch Pure 20mm rubber strap. Its not 18mm but happened to have 20mm, so using it for the SE. I bought that from WUS, but you can get one from ebay. Hope you all get yours without prob and enjoy them! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

lucky watch said:


> T-Shirts | RedbubbleHere you go mate.


What a great collection of designs, thanks for linking that!


----------



## joecool

lucky watch said:


> Everyone in the club needs one of these shirts. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1631840


I was wondering how Lucky watch managed to take a picture of his own back?:think:
Come on guy's. No shadow from another photographer in the pic?
He must either truly be the chosen one or less likely
The crafty git has got removeable arms:-d


----------



## flying.fish

Hey Folks,
I am kinda new in this watch world...
I just saw this thread and loved the watches and of course the people.
I wanna buy exactly this watch right now 
I searched on the net and it is out of stock at meranom.
Where do you think I can get it from?
Cheers,


----------



## joecool

You will just have to keep checking Meranom's site.I have the very same model and after i purchased mine it went out of stock but was back in stock with 5 more available 3 days later 
These SE models are only available from Meranom. so sorry flying.fish they are not available from anywhere else, unless another member wants to flip the one they have bought 
Here is a pic of mine on a 1967 PU band


----------



## flying.fish

You are merciless man!
Did you have to show off you SE now?!
You should have at least wait for me to order one )
Alright, thanks, you are very helpful.
By the way, isn't Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - Официальный сайт vostok-inc.com the factory site? Why don't they carry SE? is meranom an official factory site? to much questions huh?
Cheers,



joecool said:


> You will just have to keep checking Meranom's site.I have the very same model and after i purchased mine it went out of stock but was back in stock with 5 more available 3 days later
> These SE models are only available from Meranom. so sorry flying.fish they are not available from anywhere else, unless another member wants to flip the one they have bought
> Here is a pic of mine on a 1967 PU band
> View attachment 1634131


----------



## Luis965

taike said:


> It will be my 5th SE. Until I had one in my hands, I admit to having doubts about paying a premium for them. Now I don't think I will ever go back to stock Amphibias.


Now I understand the dificulty of get one of those!


----------



## lucky watch

The SE models are built at the official factory by special order for Meranom only. When you own one you immediately become special and can look down upon non owners with contempt. :-d



























flying.fish said:


> You are merciless man!
> Did you have to show off you SE now?!
> You should have at least wait for me to order one )
> Alright, thanks, you are very helpful.
> By the way, isn't Чистопольский часовой завод Восток - Официальный сайт vostok-inc.com the factory site? Why don't they carry SE? is meranom an official factory site? to much questions huh?
> Cheers,


----------



## lucky watch

Right first time man. I am the chosen one.......... :-d:-d



joecool said:


> I was wondering how Lucky watch managed to take a picture of his own back?:think:
> Come on guy's. No shadow from another photographer in the pic?
> He must either truly be the chosen one or less likely
> The crafty git has got removeable arms:-d


----------



## flying.fish

I already am feeling special just by making a decision to have one ;-)
Really sweet looking thing it is!
Looking forward to upcoming products on he page...
Cheers,



lucky watch said:


> The SE models are built at the official factory by special order for Meranom only. When you own one you immediately become special and can look down upon non owners with contempt. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1634275
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1634278


----------



## joecool

flying.fish said:


> You are merciless man!
> Did you have to show off you SE now?!
> You should have at least wait for me to order one )
> Alright, thanks, you are very helpful.
> By the way, isn't Ð§Ð¸Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑ�ÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ‡Ð°Ñ�Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ Ð'Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ðº - ÐžÑ„Ð¸Ñ†Ð¸Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ñ�Ð°Ð¹Ñ‚ vostok-inc.com the factory site? Why don't they carry SE? is meranom an official factory site? to much questions huh?
> Cheers,


Yea Vostok har their own factory website
Meranom is an official Vostok dealer based in Christopol where the vostok factory is
They dont carry the SE models because as far as i know Meranom comissioned his own dials,backs,bezels and bands/Bracelets for the SE which Vostok puts together.
Hope that helps clarify things (If i am mistaken about anything,Everyone feel free to chip in) :}

Edit:Hey Flying.fish you could always buy the black faced 090 version from Meranom and add this
http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/26/products_id/288 It looks very similar to the vostok version.Then get the silver dial version later 

Edit: Oops didn't realise The Chosen One had already imparted his great wisdom upon you Flying.fish
(My profuse apologies o merciful font of wisdom and hoarder of all things bejewelled and SE like:-AKA Lucky watch)


----------



## flying.fish

joecool said:


> Yea Vostok har their own factory website
> Meranom is an official Vostok dealer based in Christopol where the vostok factory is
> They dont carry the SE models because as far as i know Meranom comissioned his own dials,backs,bezels and bands/Bracelets for the SE which Vostok puts together.
> Hope that helps clarify things (If i am mistaken about anything,Everyone feel free to chip in) :}
> 
> Edit:Hey Flying.fish you could always buy the black faced 090 version from Meranom and add this
> http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/26/products_id/288 It looks very similar to the vostok version.Then get the silver dial version later
> 
> Edit: Oops didn't realise The Chosen One had already imparted his great wisdom upon you Flying.fish
> (My profuse apologies o merciful font of wisdom and hoarder of all things bejewelled and SE like:-AKA Lucky watch)


Will answer you on my computer later on  thnx 4 the info btw... really helpful...


----------



## James_

67 strap arrived today along with olive and black zulu straps. Glad I can finally wear this thing!


----------



## joecool

Cooool!!!!!!!!


----------



## flying.fish

Joecool,
Thank you for the advice, actually I thought about your suggestion and it's doable. I guess I will wait for the new lot of watches from meranom soon.
I aggree  The very first time I saw the watch, I thought to myself, it is even better looking then bauhaus watches... And the price is unbelievably reasonable.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Just saw this on Meranom's Facebook...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Sorry if this is against any rules to edit the picture. If so I'll remote it.


----------



## jlow28

Is it time to order?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten

James_ said:


> Sorry if this is against any rules to edit the picture. If so I'll remote it.


Nice 

Must be the blue one or?

Hoping the bracelet will have solid links, especially the end links.

From the picture of the bracelet on Facebook and Instagram it look' s like folded links.


----------



## Arizone

Karsten said:


> Nice
> 
> Must be the blue one or?
> 
> Hoping the bracelet will have solid links, especially the end links.
> 
> From the picture of the bracelet on Facebook and Instagram it look' s like folded links.


It's solid.


----------



## 93EXCivic

More Neptune photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

Wow! Looks good!


----------



## blanchy

lucky watch said:


> Everyone in the club needs one of these shirts. :-d
> 
> View attachment 1631840





sq100 said:


> What a great collection of designs, thanks for linking that!


Im glad you guys like my shirts 

I can make other designs if people want them


----------



## 93EXCivic

Another photo and an announcement of next week! I am way too excited about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy

93EXCivic said:


> Another photo and an announcement of next week! I am way too excited about this.


Make that two of us! Really looking forward to the new Neptune.

No word yet on pricing, I'd guess at least $150 and more like $200 seeing as it has lots of upgrades over the SE (textured dial, applied indices, nice solid link bracelet). Basically equal to the 1967 version that came with a bracelet.


----------



## 93EXCivic

drbobguy said:


> Make that two of us! Really looking forward to the new Neptune.
> 
> No word yet on pricing, I'd guess at least $150 and more like $200 seeing as it has lots of upgrades over the SE (textured dial, applied indices, nice solid link bracelet). Basically equal to the 1967 version that came with a bracelet.


Hoping closer to $150 since it doesn't have sapphire.


----------



## GuessWho

Bracelet on the Neptune looks similar to the one on my 1943. I can say it is a really good quality bracelet and one of the best I have tried from any brand.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Guys is just me... or that one is a redesigned crown?? 

using Tapatalk!


----------



## domoon

Amazing lume on that neptune.. is it superluminova? Too bad at 40*39 it'll be too small on my wrist 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Luis965

drbobguy said:


> Make that two of us! Really looking forward to the new Neptune.
> 
> No word yet on pricing, I'd guess at least $150 and more like $200 seeing as it has lots of upgrades over the SE (textured dial, applied indices, nice solid link bracelet). Basically equal to the 1967 version that came with a bracelet.


+ 1 waiting:


----------



## joecool

jose-CostaRica said:


> Guys is just me... or that one is a redesigned crown??
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Yep you are not wrong, looks to me like either different press with an inside bevel(likely) or solid(not so likely),although Meranom did mention there was a solid crown in the pipeline some time ago :-!


----------



## taike

Meranom NVCH-30 reissue was mentioned here several months back. I got so caught up with Neptune fever that I missed the narrow window to get in on this one last week:


applelone said:


> Hi, there!
> 
> Some good news for you!
> 
> Comrades from russian forum are making NVCH-30 Reissue right now.
> 
> Pretty cool?
> View attachment 1630168
> 
> *Specifications:
> *Manufactirer - Meranon
> Water Resist - 30 ATM
> Case Diameter - 42 mm
> Concept n Style - Tobacco Matt Dial w/ On-dial marks w/ Withe Superluminova (C3)
> Movement - Vostok 2415
> Price (approx.) - Starts from 180 USD (info since Feb. 2014)
> MEMBERS LIST AND LATEST INFO (rus|eng)
> 
> First, they have only 100 places, so only few WUS members had a luck to join this project. But now, number of limited watches has grown up to 200 pieces, so you can join this project and get one gorgeous NVCH-30 Amphibia w/ 30 ATM WR.
> 
> *UPD*
> 
> *NVCH-30 equipment: *
> 2 types of lugs
> 2 types of straps - nylon and leather
> So, there is only one design with many accessories. That's means, you'll have both types of lugs! :-!
> 
> *UPD 2*
> 
> *Here is TWO MEMBERS LISTS:*
> OLD (100)
> NEW (200)
> 
> Best regards,
> applelone


Wait list is open and half full for possibly expanding production to 300. Sign up while you can!


----------



## pvlnt

Finally here. I am so happy.























Sorry for the quality of the first picture but I was so excited that my hands shaked ;-)


----------



## lucky watch

If your hands were not shaking it would have been a fake............:-d



pvlnt said:


> Finally here. I am so happy.
> 
> View attachment 1640148
> 
> View attachment 1640149
> 
> View attachment 1640150
> 
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the first picture but I was so excited that my hands shaked ;-)


----------



## Yarbles

I bought the same watch , arrived the other day .....I love the face ,the black isn't matte like it looks on the site ,there's a satin shimmer to it


----------



## Marcus Santos

Here´s mine:





















Took it to Brazil last week and went surface diving! Very comfortable strap, although it does get messy with sunscreen! :-d


----------



## GoJoshGo

It seems like shipping from Russia has been slower than usual lately. 4 weeks ago I ordered this, but it's still in the mail:








Today I ordered this, and I'm really hoping it doesn't take 4 weeks to get here!


----------



## Perdendosi

GoJoshGo said:


> It seems like shipping from Russia has been slower than usual lately. 4 weeks ago I ordered this, but it's still in the mail:
> View attachment 1647795
> 
> 
> Today I ordered this, and I'm really hoping it doesn't take 4 weeks to get here!
> View attachment 1647796


I didn't get in on Neptune Fever (I'm guessing they'll make more, or I can pick one up on the sales forum sometime soon), but I too ordered the Radio Room SE about a month ago. When I check the tracking, it says it was sent for international delivery about two weeks ago, and then a week later it said it went through customs (again?) and was sent out for international delivery (again). My guess is that there's something going on with Russian Post right now and/or the package got dropped in the wrong bin for a week. I just hope it really was sent out the second time!


----------



## joecool

Stop press..........AMAZING! New Amphibia SE sub species found in Scottish garden today!!!





















:-!b-)


----------



## James_

Nice Joe. How accurate have you got it now? I got my 710 to about -5spd. I'm gonna leave it at that. Struggling with my 090, same one as yours. Got it to -18spd from -30spd but need to try some more. My 1967 is sold now but I got that to around +/- 1spd! That was laying face up so I guess it might vary. But I've found that the movements in these don't deviate much when worn vs resting.


----------



## DolleDolf

> ...New Amphibia SE sub species found in Scottish garden today!!!
> 
> :-!b-)


Nice. My lass keeps knicking mine ;-)
Plain bezel variety.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Nice Joe. How accurate have you got it now? I got my 710 to about -5spd. I'm gonna leave it at that. Struggling with my 090, same one as yours. Got it to -18spd from -30spd but need to try some more. My 1967 is sold now but I got that to around +/- 1spd! That was laying face up so I guess it might vary. But I've found that the movements in these don't deviate much when worn vs resting.


Good to hear you have managed to regulate your fibby's to better accuracy,I recon it's well worth havin a crack at
I ajusted mine again and it's went from -10 sec per week to +12sec per week, looks like i'll be leavin it at that for now,it's good you have sold the 1967 ,makes more room for new stock in the watchcase :-!but i do have a wee tinge of sadness it wisnae me that bought it


----------



## joecool

DolleDolf said:


> Nice. My lass keeps knicking mine ;-)
> Plain bezel variety.


Change the bezel an steal it back!;-)


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> Good to hear you have managed to regulate your fibby's to better accuracy,I recon it's well worth havin a crack at
> I ajusted mine again and it's went from -10 sec per week to +12sec per week, looks like i'll be leavin it at that for now,it's good you have sold the 1967 ,makes more room for new stock in the watchcase :-!but i do have a wee tinge of sadness it wisnae me that bought it


Wow that's amazing.

Ah you're not missing much. I prefer the SE range and looking at getting a standard Amphibia soon.


----------



## DolleDolf

joecool said:


> Change the bezel an steal it back!;-)


Nah, shared fun is twice the fun. Besides, no need to smuggle a watch into the house, no faces of 'are you getting another watch' .... in fact she just got this little pendant herself on a local flea market the other day.


----------



## joecool

DolleDolf said:


> Nah, shared fun is twice the fun. Besides, no need to smuggle a watch into the house, no faces of 'are you getting another watch' .... in fact she just got this little pendant herself on a local flea market the other day.


Man,that's just gratuitous,showin a watch's private bit's like that!:-d


----------



## lucky watch

That is looking good on that strap joecool. Clever idea, sort of links the SE range to the 67. 
I passed on the Neptune. Just not my style. I am sure there will be plenty more additions to the SE range for us to choose from. b-)


----------



## joecool

lucky watch said:


> That is looking good on that strap joecool. Clever idea, sort of links the SE range to the 67.
> I passed on the Neptune. Just not my style. I am sure there will be plenty more additions to the SE range for us to choose from. b-)


Yea i'm liking the look with the alternate bezel with the silver face and 67 band,Not too sure about the red on the bezel though(maybe change the red part to gold in order to tie in with the indice highlights or remove all paint from the bezel apart from the lume dot)Could try a few variations as i've bought 3 scalloped stainless bezels from Meranom (had to to make the 30 dollar/1000 rouble limit  Didnae fancy the dial on the Neptune (liked the old version better),but i may come around when i see pics from members.


----------



## lucky watch

My favourite bezel in the SE range. Nothing else comes close for me.


----------



## 340pd

ONE OF MY 090SEs BEFOR AND AFTER MOD. NOT SURE IF I SHOULD SWAP IT BACK TO THE ORIGINAL BEZEL. THOUGHTS?


----------



## 340pd

OH BTW&#8230;.AWSOME






AWSOME






AWSOME


----------



## geodesigner

I just came back from a trip to Japan. Guess what was the only watch I took with me?










My 710SE was rugged enough to climb Mt. Fuji with (and came back unscathed), and also classy enough to wear in Tokyo's fanciest places. Some dealers in very posh boutiques actually asked me what kind of watch that was!

Now I'm patiently awaiting my green Neptune 

(Edit: image link was borken)


----------



## JonS1967

lucky watch said:


> My favourite bezel in the SE range. Nothing else comes close for me.
> 
> View attachment 1654365


Great shot! Shows off your stunning watch so well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

On Meranom bund


----------



## flying.fish

340pd said:


> ONE OF MY 090SEs BEFOR AND AFTER MOD. NOT SURE IF I SHOULD SWAP IT BACK TO THE ORIGINAL BEZEL. THOUGHTS?
> View attachment 1654827
> View attachment 1654828


They both are great. I think you should buy one one and let it stay as is...


----------



## flying.fish

340pd said:


> OH BTW&#8230;.AWSOME
> View attachment 1654861
> AWSOME
> View attachment 1654870
> AWSOME
> View attachment 1654876


Owesome. Where did you get the nato straps?


----------



## 340pd

flying.fish said:


> Owesome. Where did you get the nato straps?


Nato Strap Co. The NATO Strap Co. They have a pretty good selection and various sizes. Shipping is pretty quick and customer service is good.


----------



## 340pd

flying.fish said:


> They both are great. I think you should buy one one and let it stay as is...


You're probably right, one can never have too many Amphibians! Just spend it, they'll print more


----------



## James_

340pd said:


> Nato Strap Co. The NATO Strap Co. They have a pretty good selection and various sizes. Shipping is pretty quick and customer service is good.


I was looking at that site for a 5 bronze ring zulu. They seemed a bit expensive so I looked at cheapestnatostraps.com and they were much less expensive. And if you type in "welcomeback" at the checkout you get another 15% off.


----------



## 340pd

Yea the 15% thing is nice..I've orders a ton of 18mm straps from her for my 420s. Shipping just takes a while from Stockholm. She's on instagram too 👍


----------



## James_

Hmm strange that I got charged tax. Maybe if I had paid in GBP or EUR I wouldn't have got charged tax.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Am I the only one that isn't really a fan of the clean bezel at all?

I have one on a 100 case Amphibian but that is only cause I don't have another bezel I like and I am about to sell the 100.


----------



## James_

I like it but not on the 100 case. Suits the 090 best I think.


----------



## 340pd

93EXCivic said:


> Am I the only one that isn't really a fan of the clean bezel at all?
> 
> I have one on a 100 case Amphibian but that is only cause I don't have another bezel I like and I am about to sell the 100.


Let's have a look at your 100 I may be interested


----------



## 93EXCivic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Nice! Was interested in a 100 SE. Thanks for posting it. Good strap combo!


----------



## lucky watch

Before man, before..................:-d:-d



340pd said:


> ONE OF MY 090SEs BEFOR AND AFTER MOD. NOT SURE IF I SHOULD SWAP IT BACK TO THE ORIGINAL BEZEL. THOUGHTS?
> View attachment 1654827
> View attachment 1654828


----------



## 340pd

lucky watch said:


> Before man, before..................:-d:-d


Awsome thanks :-!


----------



## 340pd

Awsome…..ousome..Ausome…AW,sum…AAAOOOWW,some….AAAAASSSUM……awesome


----------



## isti

93EXCivic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That 120 case looks great with the clean bezel! |>
I'm planning to order this watch but I'm a bit concerned about the 18 mm strap width. Do you find it adequate to this case?


----------



## 93EXCivic

isti said:


> That 120 case looks great with the clean bezel! |>
> I'm planning to order this watch but I'm a bit concerned about the 18 mm strap width. Do you find it adequate to this case?


That is the 110 case which has a 22mm strap. Haven't had a 120 yet.


----------



## Karsten

My most recent purchase is the:

Amphibian SE 090620SR

It was the last one with red second hand, so i had to pull the trigger 
The reason why i wanted this SE, is that it is sort of af hommage to the watch that has been used by cosmonauts.

Photo loant from Meranom's Facebook. 









As Gagarin was born in 1934, Meranom decided to celebrate Gagarin's 80th anniversary in 2014 with his image on the caseback.










I think, the red second hand makes a great looking contrast to the clean DEEP black dial and white indices.
The new tooling for stamping the crown is a great improvement


----------



## isti

93EXCivic said:


> That is the 110 case which has a 22mm strap. Haven't had a 120 yet.


Do you mean 100 case?  After double checking it seems to me it's a 100 case.


----------



## DolleDolf

> Am I the only one that isn't really a fan of the clean bezel at all?


I keep wondering that myself


> I like it but not on the 100 case. Suits the 090 best I think


.

i've got a his-and-hers with the plain bezel, the only one available at the time. Had originally ordered it as a fist-snog-anniversary gift on the 420-case as i had seen a couple of pics that I really dug, but forgot to click the 'confirm' button at Meranom's website. So it did not arrive in time for the joyous day, but it turns out that the Lady of the Manor really digs this one on the 090 case. Having seen the non-plain bezel pics I personally prolly would have gone for the non-plain bezel. OTOH, this plain bezel does make it quite unique ...


----------



## lucky watch

isti said:


> Do you mean 100 case?  After double checking it seems to me it's a 100 case.


It's definitely a 100 case with 22mm lugs. The 110 has a protected crown.


----------



## James_

Incoming



It's not back in stock. Got it from ebay.


----------



## lucky watch

James you are gonna love wearing that. Super case on the 110. Dead flat. Mine says Hi, :-!


----------



## James_

Yeah I'm glad I found it. I had actually set up an email alert on Meranom ages ago for this



Which would have been my first Vostok. But the alert came through and linked me to this



Didn't think there was much difference in the case shape but now I know different and I'm looking forward to finally getting a 110.


----------



## James_

Arrived today. Looks like the case has been brushed. It's a pretty good job, I've had brand new watches with brushed parts not as good as this. I was actually thinking of doing some brushing myself.



This has to be the most awesome of the SE range I've had. It's very impressive. I'm not usually a fan of coloured aluminium inserts but this one is a nice addition.

Oh an it came on a black, grey and red 3 ring zulu. Original Vostok leather was in there. And I have a centuri rubber strap. All 22mm. If anyone has a 22mm Vostok mesh they want to trade for those 3 give me a shout.


----------



## geodesigner

Still anxious about the Neptune! Let's post more SE pics 










Vanilla wrist shot...










...and awesome, action-flick power wrist shot!

Now the 710SE used as a nautical prop for my latest leather creations!



















The anchors match the Amphibia vibes   

Cheers!!


----------



## joecool

Nice purchase James 
Here is a link to a similar mesh bracelet to Meranoms for £20 (looks to be the same apart from Boctok logo):-!
Stainless Steel Mesh Watch Strap - Milanese Mesh - Adjustable Length 18 20 22 | eBay


----------



## lucky watch

I got one of those and he is a good dealer. b-)



joecool said:


> Nice purchase James
> Here is a link to a similar mesh bracelet to Meranoms for £20 (looks to be the same apart from Bocktoc logo):-!
> Stainless Steel Mesh Watch Strap - Milanese Mesh - Adjustable Length 18 20 22 | eBay


----------



## James_

I like the bit that says Vostok. That's the most important part


----------



## domoon

Scrolled instagram and found this new model.








What a beauty!

Tlapatlaked


----------



## James_

Nearly perfect hand alignment



And you can see the brushed finish. It's a bit fast in the first day at +40spd but I'll regulate it if that keeps up.

I ordered one of those orange natos!


----------



## James_

Anyone notice the difference between the 333 and 725? Apart from the date of course.


----------



## ObZerver

James_ said:


> Anyone notice the difference between the 333 and 725? Apart from the date of course.


At a first glance - the logo is replaced with the Восток name.
Also the numbers and indices look greenish rather then white. But that can be the photo.


----------



## James_

ObZerver said:


> At a first glance - the logo is replaced with the Восток name.
> Also the numbers and indices look greenish rather then white. But that can be the photo.


Yes. And I thought the same about the green.


----------



## geodesigner

James_ said:


> Yes. And I thought the same about the green.


I noticed the same... But I'd say it's the lume's greenish glow showing due to a relatively low shutter speed.


----------



## James_

My mobile phone camera has the lowest shutter speed ever. I have to hold my breath and hope my heart will not beat when it decides to take the picture. Never had anything showing up greener due to that.


----------



## geodesigner

James_ said:


> My mobile phone camera has the lowest shutter speed ever. I have to hold my breath and hope my heart will not beat when it decides to take the picture. Never had anything showing up greener due to that.


Oh, it will depend on more variables. The ambient light should be low enough so as to give a proper exposure at around 1/2 second or so. That way, the green luminescence will be visible to the sensor, but it will not match the scene, thus rendering the indices greenish. I noticed this shooting my 710SE with flashes... When I arrive home I'll post an example


----------



## James_

geodesigner said:


> Oh, it will depend on more variables. The ambient light should be low enough so as to give a proper exposure at around 1/2 second or so. That way, the green luminescence will be visible to the sensor, but it will not match the scene, thus rendering the indices greenish. I noticed this shooting my 710SE with flashes... When I arrive home I'll post an example


Cool. I don't know much about photography!


----------



## watchloco

I would have preferred my Amphibian SE 100333 without the date complication. It drives me crazy when I have to set the date with it loses the power reserve. 

Has anyone had any issues with the second hand sticking and staying stuck when setting the date with the counter clockwise motion of the hands? 

Also even after placing it on a watch-winder overnight, the watch seems not to be winding either. Meranom asked me to send it back to be looked at, I don't know what to do?? :think:


----------



## James_

watchloco said:


> I would have preferred my Amphibian SE 100333 without the date complication. It drives me crazy when I have to set the date with it loses the power reserve.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the second hand sticking and staying stuck when setting the date with the counter clockwise motion of the hands?
> 
> Also even after placing it on a watch-winder overnight, the watch seems not to be winding either. Meranom asked me to send it back to be looked at, I don't know what to do?? :think:


I had the second hand sticking with one of my SE without the date so I don't think it's because of the date. I just gave mine a wee hit on the side which got it up and running again. I try not to back hack now. I've regulated my watches so they are fast and won't need to be moved back for micro adjustments of the time.

I didn't have the second hand sticking when I was setting the date on my 110333. I had to go from the 15th to the 7th, no issues. I didn't find it too annoying. You could probably sell your 333 and get the no date. I know I'm thinking about selling mine to do just that.


----------



## taike

For all my Vostoks, second hand pauses for a bit after turning hands backward. Resumes again in a few seconds, sometimes with a jump forward. A characteristic of the movement I would think, and not a problem.


----------



## geodesigner

James_ said:


> Cool. I don't know much about photography!


I've been kinda obsessed about photography for most of my life, and happy enough to get paid to shoot occasionally 










Here's an example of what I described earlier. I've greatly exaggerated it with a 15-second exposure (as denounced by the movement of the seconds hand) in very low light, coupled with studio flashes at the very end of those 15 seconds. Imagine if the Amphibias (or any watch, for that matter) had lume this bright, brighter than daylight!

Cheers!!


----------



## joecool

Very nice pic,almost looks like a render of a cad 3d mesh,kinda surreal look about it:-!
When you say you occasionally get paid to shoot,that means with your camera, right! and not some horological big game hunter/merc:-d


----------



## Hartig

Sorry to ask but I don't feel like browsing through thousand replies! ;-)

What are the differences between SE and regular amphibias? Beside the obvious (dial & hands)?
Are there differences in quality, cases etc?

If there are little to no differences I won't feel bad recently having ordered a regular one.


----------



## geodesigner

joecool said:


> Very nice pic,almost looks like a render of a cad 3d mesh,kinda surreal look about it:-!
> When you say you occasionally get paid to shoot,that means with your camera, right! and not some horological big game hunter/merc:-d


Haha, thanks Joe, thankfully the most dangerous thing I've shot with while on assignment was a Hasselblad 

About the mesh's surreal look, it's actually mesmerizing the amount of detail pulled by a good macro lens, sometimes so much detail for a digital sensor - it gets crazy with chromatic aberrations and moiré!

I love shooting watches (with cameras!)&#8230; especially with a macro setup. Sometimes I feel like you can only see the beauty (and the flaws) of a piece through high magnification.


----------



## joecool

Hartig said:


> Sorry to ask but I don't feel like browsing through thousand replies! ;-)
> 
> What are the differences between SE and regular amphibias? Beside the obvious (dial & hands)?
> Are there differences in quality, cases etc?
> 
> If there are little to no differences I won't feel bad recently having ordered a regular one.


The differences are as you pointed out dial(different look and better lume)
Hands(different look and better lume)
Bezel (stainless steel rather than plated brass)
Caseback(different design:- Gagarin or Scubadude)
Band (different design,better quality than standard)
All other parts are the same as standard Amphibia

Meranom sells the scubadude caseback separately and sometimes you can buy the Stainless steel bezels from him as well


----------



## geodesigner

Hartig said:


> Sorry to ask but I don't feel like browsing through thousand replies! ;-)
> 
> What are the differences between SE and regular amphibias? Beside the obvious (dial & hands)?
> Are there differences in quality, cases etc?
> 
> If there are little to no differences I won't feel bad recently having ordered a regular one.


Hello Hartig, and welcome to the World of Amphibia Madness™! I love all Amphibias and think they're all rad; however, I feel like the SE models have a higher level of craftsmanship (fit, polish, quality control) and are aesthetically more pleasing / well-designed. And since the price difference is not that big, I think they represent better value.

I also think you'd benefit from reading through the aforementioned thousand replies; they are quite entertaining and very informative, and you'll be able to know what the members think about their SEs


----------



## Hartig

Thank you!

I will change the bezel and bracelet anyway, also I like the particular dial better with the "regular" hands, so the differences are negligible for me (got a 420913 on the way). Think I will be happy with it (for now...)!

The SE's are definitely cool though!


----------



## geodesigner

Hartig said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will change the bezel and bracelet anyway, also I like the particular dial better with the "regular" hands, so the differences are negligible for me (got a 420913 on the way). Think I will be happy with it (for now...)!
> 
> The SE's are definitely cool though!


Oooooh, the 420913 looks amazing! Great choice!


----------



## joecool

Hartig said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will change the bezel and bracelet anyway, also I like the particular dial better with the "regular" hands, so the differences are negligible for me (got a 420913 on the way). Think I will be happy with it (for now...)!
> 
> The SE's are definitely cool though!


The 420 case is nice (especially with the smooth bezel)and you are in luck meranom is selling the 18mm mesh band smooth bezel(01k2) and scubadude caseback that fits this case!
Amphibian Classic Spare parts - Page:2 Meranom.com

And the three of these together take the order beyond the 30 dollar/1000 rouble order limit:-!


----------



## James_




----------



## joecool

Aha! ss Bezel a recent purchase from meranom i see:-!


----------



## James_

Nah it's a new model.

The new ones have a different inscription on the back from the previous scuba dude back SE.



Previous model



The new backs also look a bit better.

Can anyone decipher the words on the new bezel?


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


>


So has this just appeared on meranoms site or have you already received it james


----------



## James_

Just appeared on the site mate. Also this one


----------



## joecool

Think i like the second one with the 1Z at 12 oclock best


----------



## James_

Same here. Love the blue dial and blue strap but the strap is too wee for my liking. Length I mean. Just got that bronze ring zulu I mentioned awhile back, it's not as long as I thought it would be, can't get it to tuck and fold.


----------



## joecool

Yea have had the same prob with nato's before, Manufactured for elves or somethin tiny obviously!:roll:


----------



## James_

It says on the new case back

Chistopol Watch Factory - Special Edition - Amphibia


----------



## James_

Severe lack of fold and tuck


----------



## joecool

EfinBoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## James_

shortestnatostraps.com


----------



## philskywalker

very very nice


----------



## James_

James_ said:


> It says on the new case back
> 
> Chistopol Watch Factory - Special Edition - Amphibia


The old case back says

Made in Chistopol, Russia by special order


----------



## watchloco

I wonder if "back hacking" the watch was the cause of these weird occurrences? I wore it yesterday and the second hand was ticking along and the time was correct. It is currently on my watch winder and I will inspect it later on today to check if it has the correct date and if the time is correct. I wanted a Vostok (Boctok) badly and now I have one, I would hate to part with it. If it is still giving me issues I might send it for service since I just bought the watch in January of this year.


----------



## James_

I'm betting it will be fine from now on. Just don't back hack.


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


> Severe lack of fold and tuck


Uhhh,,my problem exactly! Try 12' straps. Maybe the extra 1' would give you foldable tail. haven't got one yet but I'm waiting natstrapco's 22mm Orange zulu back in stock right now. The another colors are available tho.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## James_

domoon said:


> Uhhh,,my problem exactly! Try 12' straps. Maybe the extra 1' would give you foldable tail. haven't got one yet but I'm waiting natstrapco's 22mm Orange zulu back in stock right now. The another colors are available tho.
> 
> Tlapatlaked


Looks like they don't have any 12" sand with bronze straps oh and their site. And their 11" straps are more expensive than cheapestnatostraps. I have 3 12" zulu from Meranom with another orange on the way, no doubt they are the same as natostrapco sell.


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


> Looks like they don't have any 12" sand with bronze straps oh and their site. And their 11" straps are more expensive than cheapestnatostraps. I have 3 12" zulu from Meranom with another orange on the way, no doubt they are the same as natostrapco sell.


wait, meranom's zulus are 12"? that's news to me!!
brb checking!
edit: no info on the strap's length.. how do u know the length?


----------



## James_

domoon said:


> wait, meranom's zulus are 12"? that's news to me!!
> brb checking!
> edit: no info on the strap's length.. how do u know the length?


Lol yeah they pretty long. I knew they were long because I got one with my very first SE and that got me hooked on long natos. There was also a review in Russian on Meranom mentioning the length. I wish the leather and rubber straps were longer.


----------



## milanovic

I think that old SSSR versions, just my oppinion were much better than this new amphibias

I get this brand new russian amphibia and I was disapointed, put it on market and sold for half an hour


----------



## James_

milanovic said:


> I think that old SSSR versions, just my oppinion were much better than this new amphibias
> 
> I get this brand new russian amphibia and I was disapointed, put it on market and sold for half an hour


I would have gave you an hour for it.


----------



## joecool

I'd have seen your hour and raised you 2 1/2:-d

Edit: I've got time to burn!


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> I'd have seen your hour and raised you 2 1/2:-d
> 
> Edit: I've got time to burn!


I'll raise it to ∞.


----------



## Yarbles

James_ said:


> Just appeared on the site mate. Also this one


Nice , I wish this was onthe 710 case though....


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> I'll raise it to ∞.


You win! i'm out!
I'm no made of time!


----------



## James_

Yarbles said:


> Nice , I wish this was onthe 710 case though....


There are spare 710 cases for sale on Meranom. It comes with crystal, crown, case back and gaskets all attached. It's apparently very easy to transfer the movement with dial and hands attached into a different case. I was thinking of doing something similar.

If you bought that 110 case watch above I think you would like it. It's quite impressive.


----------



## lucky watch

Can't remember if I mentioned I got a new watch today. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## taike

lucky watch said:


> Can't remember if I mentioned I got a new watch today. :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 1687834
> 
> 
> View attachment 1687842


I think you did mention it earlier when the bottle was still full....


----------



## joecool

Very nice Lucky-watch the horological gods have truly smiled on you today,just make sure you take it easy with the amber buzzy juice or you will be prayin to them tomorrow mornin and tryin to remember what you got from postman pat yesterday:-!:-d


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> There are spare 710 cases for sale on Meranom. It comes with crystal, crown, case back and gaskets all attached. It's apparently very easy to transfer the movement with dial and hands attached into a different case. I was thinking of doing something similar.
> 
> If you bought that 110 case watch above I think you would like it. It's quite impressive.


I've bought several cases for this purpose. It works really well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

JonS1967 said:


> I've bought several cases for this purpose. It works really well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Are the spare cases the same quality as the SE cases?


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Are the spare cases the same quality as the SE cases?


From what I know there is no difference between an SE case and a standard case. Can anyone else shed some light on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

According to what i can gather from Meranom's various posts,they are the same cases as the classic Amphibia,so no difference:-!b-)


----------



## lucky watch

With an SE you get a customized watch. Bezel, dial and strap custom made for you and only available from Meranom. The cases and movements are factory standards.
I think the Meranom SE watches are the best available on the market today. Taking into account the heritage, the price and the customizing. b-)


----------



## James_

I'm happy that the cases are all the same quality and made in Russia.


----------



## James_

Anyone noticed on their SE that the hour hand sort of has a slant going upward towards the crystal? Or is it the dial that drops off?


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Anyone noticed on their SE that the hour hand sort of has a slant going upward towards the crystal? Or is it the dial that drops off?


:think:Think it might just be distortion effect caused by the crystal refracting light as it passes through itb-)


----------



## taike

joecool said:


> :think:Think it might just be distortion effect caused by the crystal refracting light as it passes through itb-)


I tend to believe it might be sensory malfunction brought on by the giddiness of having scored such a fine piece at such an affordable price...


----------



## nisse

Was a bit disappointed at first to learn that my SE is part Chinese but I got over it


----------



## joecool

Yep that'll do it!


----------



## domoon

nisse said:


> Was a bit disappointed at first to learn that my SE is part Chinese but I got over it


At least they're open with it, unlike god know how many swiss made watches 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## James_

The new batch of SE are nearly sold out already.


----------



## JonS1967

Was the 110 no date (110725) available and I missed it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

JonS1967 said:


> Was the 110 no date (110725) available and I missed it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. They were gone within hours.


----------



## Hartig

I want one! Maybe not today or tomorrow, but still...Are these a limited edition?


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Yeah. They were gone within hours.


I guess it's a good thing I was making my own watch with that dial. I finally have all the parts now that the movement arrived. I'll assemble it soon. I'm pretty disappointed that I haven't been able to get any of the actual SE models I wanted though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Hartig said:


> I want one! Maybe not today or tomorrow, but still...Are these a limited edition?


Yeah but these ones are so popular that Meranom will probably get more in. Also wouldn't be surprised if some different iteration is made after they are all sold out.

The sad thing for some might be that each new design is getting further away from what the original looked like. I might be wrong but the new 12 6 blue model looks like a brand new design. Still awesome though and very fresh looking.

But for example I don't think you will see any of the 3 I have again for sale at Meranom


----------



## James_

JonS1967 said:


> I guess it's a good thing I was making my own watch with that dial. I finally have all the parts now that the movement arrived. I'll assemble it soon. I'm pretty disappointed that I haven't been able to get any of the actual SE models I wanted though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to see that!

Here's a close up of mine with the flash on showing warts n all.


----------



## Kukaruz

These are some fine watches you got there!


James_ said:


> The sad thing for some might be that each new design is getting further away from what the original looked like. I might be wrong but the new 12 6 blue model looks like a brand new design. Still awesome though and very fresh looking.


Actually 12 6 dials existed in the 80s (or 70s?) and were regularly used in the original tonneau-case.

Post from another forum where you can see it: Variationen: Vostok Komandirskie, Generalskie, Admiralskie und Amphibia - UhrForum - Seite 25


----------



## James_

Kukaruz said:


> These are some fine watches you got there!
> 
> Actually 12 6 dials existed in the 80s (or 70s?) and were regularly used in the original tonneau-case.
> 
> Post from another forum where you can see it: Variationen: Vostok Komandirskie, Generalskie, Admiralskie und Amphibia - UhrForum - Seite 25


Thanks for that, I had never seen those before. There are lots I've never seen before. I can see the similarities, makes me appreciate the new model even more.


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Need to see that!
> 
> Here's a close up of mine with the flash on showing warts n all.


Here's a sneak peak of the dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

James_ said:


> Need to see that!
> 
> Here's a close up of mine with the flash on showing warts n all.


Is that brushing DIY? And if, how did you do it?


----------



## Kukaruz

James_ said:


> Thanks for that, I had never seen those before. There are lots I've never seen before. I can see the similarities, makes me appreciate the new model even more.


Glad I could help! I wonder if it's even possible to collect every Amphibia model ever made (amil? :think


----------



## James_

fliegerchrono said:


> Is that brushing DIY? And if, how did you do it?


Yeah but it wasn't me. I bought it used. Looks ok doesn't it?


----------



## fliegerchrono

James_ said:


> Yeah but it wasn't me. I bought it used. Looks ok doesn't it?


Looks great! Hoe is the lume?
I am waiting for the 100725 (the no date version of your watch) to come out!


----------



## James_

fliegerchrono said:


> Looks great! Hoe is the lume?
> I am waiting for the 100725 (the no date version of your watch) to come out!


You must have been the previous owner who brushed it 

Lume isn't spectacular but it is there. It's bright but doesn't last long.


----------



## wiscflank

GoJoshGo said:


> Well this looks interesting - posted on Meranom's facebook page. GMT?
> 
> View attachment 1575352
> 
> View attachment 1575353


Hello all,

any news on that?

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...126_828200863859257_4327442837960980111_n.jpg


----------



## James_




----------



## joecool

Hey James Now that truly looks amphibian!.well mabe more Kraken Like:-!b-)


----------



## James_

Didn't think about it like that but yeah I guess it does!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Anyone for a new blue dial 110se?


----------



## watchloco

Blue is my kryptonite :-d


----------



## watchik

Just snapped a blue 110 SE. There are still in stock: Amphibian SE 110SE Meranom.com


----------



## joecool

watchloco said:


> Blue is my kryptonite :-d


Kryptonite just makes me blue :-((from a recovering superhero just takin it one day at a time!):-db-)


----------



## Thatroubleshootah

I like the look of these watches but how are they different from the regular Vostok amphibia watches?
Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Radio Room Watch 420650 New | eBay


----------



## Thatroubleshootah

I wasn't a radio room watch with 18 inch lugs. The one on eBay has the same movement as the Vostok se.
They look identical to me. What am I missing?


----------



## Thatroubleshootah

Wasn't = want


----------



## joecool

Thatroubleshootah said:


> I like the look of these watches but how are they different from the regular Vostok amphibia watches?
> Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Radio Room Watch 420650 New | eBay


The SE range is a special edition version of the amphibia range commisioned by the authorised vostok dealer Meranom
The differences compared with the original versions are a custom designed bezel(stainless steel as opposed to plated brass), Dial,hands,caseback(Scubadude/Gagarin design) and watch bracelet/band.The case crystal and movement remain as original.I hope this helps clarify the differences,but if not have a browse of this thread;-)b-)


----------



## 340pd

Thatroubleshootah said:


> I wasn't a radio room watch with 18 inch lugs. The one on eBay has the same movement as the Vostok se.
> They look identical to me. What am I missing?


The Merenom SE has upgraded hands and bezel. Depending on which one you order you will get a better strap or bracelet with the SE as well.


----------



## Thatroubleshootah

Is there a different in quality between the SE and regular amphibia our is it just cosmetically different?



340pd said:


> The Merenom SE has upgraded hands and bezel. Depending on which one you order you will get a better strap or bracelet with the SE as well.


----------



## 340pd

Thatroubleshootah said:


> Is there a different in quality between the SE and regular amphibia our is it just cosmetically different?


Mostly cosmetics. You get a stainless steel bezel instead of plated brass and I think the finish is a little better on the case. The dials and hands are much nicer too. Other than that, the movement and winding crown is the same. Overall I feel the quality is a little better in the SE.


----------



## James_

The case is the same as the standard models apparently. Case back is different though, better I suppose.


----------



## James_

Wee cousin Kaytlyn 11 wearing my 110 SE


----------



## lucky watch

The doctor has just left. He thinks I have got Vostoktitis. No known cure. He said if I keep buying the watches I should be OK. :-d:-d


----------



## ejes

watchik said:


> Just snapped a blue 110 SE. There are still in stock: Amphibian SE 110SE Meranom.com


Me as well. I got my first ever Vostok last month, an Amphibian SE 090621B Meranom.com , and have been so impressed with it, I wanted a second, more casual Amphibia and ordered a 110 SE as soon as they became available again. Hope to have it in a few weeks.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

There is some sort of magic, impulsive attraction or something about Vostok watches, I want more and more, the search never ends God!!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## ejes

jose-CostaRica said:


> There is some sort of magic, impulsive attraction or something about Vostok watches, I want more and more, the search never ends God!!!!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


I looked at buying one for several years and never did. But what attracted me to considering one in the first place was 3 things. Their retro look, their unique design to achieve the water resistance and durability/shockproof-ness, and the ability to get a simple "military" watch without a date window. What kept me from buying one was that I wanted a watch with all of those attributes, but without a timing or dive bezel. When I finally found the SE's, I had run out of excuses.

After finally getting my first, I was very impressed with how sturdy it felt; loved the feel of the weight and smooth edges. It feels like it is built to withstand exactly what the designers intended, and then some. The 090621B actually looks elegant, and I have gotten many compliments on it, with most people thinking it is a very expensive watch. They always want to know more after I tell them a little about it.

I recently (prior to the Vostok) tried an Android USA watch to fit those specs. It cost about what the Vostok did, but felt big, clunky and developed a loose minute hand after 2 weeks. I sent it back for warranty work (at my expense) and it came back with the same problem. It then stopped working altogether after 2 more weeks. So far, the Amphibia has surpassed it in every way.


----------



## JonS1967

So I finally got the SE I wanted. Originally (almost a year ago) I wanted the 090 version with the black bezel and date (although I didn't really want the date) but I missed out. Figuring the new no date version was going to be hard to get I put this together instead (just finished it today as a matter of fact).














Then tonight I saw this was in stock (to my surprise and joy) so I ordered one. Can't wait to get it!







Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nukleuz

I was thinking of pulling the trigger on the 110725, what do you guys think of it, any wearing experience is appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## JonS1967

nukleuz said:


> I was thinking of pulling the trigger on the 110725, what do you guys think of it, any wearing experience is appreciated, many thanks.


I bought it mainly for the dial, hands and bezel. I'm hoping to like the case but will transplant it to another case if I don't like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

Came in Today and not leaving the Wrist ....

































Many..Many...Many.. Thanks to Meranom for their great AfterSales...!!!


----------



## James_

Glad you finally got one Jon.


----------



## joecool

Here is a jpeg i made of the using the embossed image on the Gagarin SE back. Around the outside it has the motto Special Series at top (same as the SE) and on the bottom it reads Owners Club,hope this proves useful to all us SE owners







:-!b-)
edit Yev just pointed out the bottom part says owners of club so i'll have to change it sorry folks(my russian is rubbish (dam google translate) 

Edit 2 The top picture is the updated version with the correct wording


----------



## James_

Thanks Joe I was lookin for something like that to add to my signature. I'll probably just use his heed without the text.


----------



## lucky watch

Nice one Joe. I would like to use it but I got ZERO computer skills. Guess it needs to be smaller. :-s


----------



## joecool

lucky watch said:


> Nice one Joe. I would like to use it but I got ZERO computer skills. Guess it needs to be smaller. :-s


The reason i made it so big was incase anybody wanted it for adding to a t shirt , mug or something like that (higher resoloution needed for these applications), what size do you need? Somethin like this maybe








Once again the top image is the one with the correct wording.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

joecool said:


> The reason i made it so big was incase anybody wanted it for adding to a t shirt , mug or something like that (higher resoloution needed for these applications), what size do you need? Somethin like this maybe
> 
> View attachment 1805658


really nice! do you think you could provide this image in .png format?? that would preserve transparency in those blanck areas


----------



## joecool

jose-CostaRica said:


> really nice! do you think you could provide this image in .png format?? that would preserve transparency in those blanck areas


Yea no probs Jose but according to yev i've gotta change the bottom text to Клуб владельцев which is the more accurate meaning of owners club or club of owners instead of what it is now which he told me means more like owners of club(dam google translate to hell .i'll change it when i got some time later.


----------



## JonS1967

James_ said:


> Glad you finally got one Jon.


Thanks, James! Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool

jose-CostaRica said:


> really nice! do you think you could provide this image in .png format?? that would preserve transparency in those blanck areas


Here you go Jose in png format with transparency intact and correct wording at the bottom of the image








:-!b-)


----------



## jose-CostaRica

joecool said:


> Here you go Jose in png format with transparency intact and correct wording at the bottom of the image
> 
> View attachment 1807914
> 
> :-!b-)


Sweet!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## joecool

Hey! i just tried the Gagarin png on this site Design your own T-shirt! Personalised T-shirts with style. UK and looks cool on a t shirt :-!b-)


----------



## James_

I'm gonna get a tattoo of it on my face.


----------



## yev

joecool said:


> Hey! i just tried the Gagarin png on this site Design your own T-shirt! Personalised T-shirts with style. UK and looks cool on a t shirt :-!b-)


You should create an account on redbubble.com :-!


----------



## joecool

yev said:


> You should create an account on redbubble.com :-!


I just posted it so that other SE owners could use it if they wanted,anyway thanks again for the translation correction yev,much appreciated
Hey james HA HA thats so funny! if you get it on your face we will all club together and pay for it:-db-)
Here is another site to test the design on(quite good prices as well
http://www.clothes2order.com/
Here is a pic of it on a fruit of the lume T shirt from the site


----------



## James_

Damn you for calling me out on it! Tell you what I'll get it on my arm. PM me for my paypal lol.


----------



## Geoff Adams

My first SE, a 420 Amphibia. This is a nice homage to my Vostok 2209 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 civilian swivel lugs, and fits into my collection nicely. I intend to use it as a beater, especially during very wet days during winter. If I go on holiday where I can swim, this will go with me. It's keeping good time, gaining about 30 secs to 1 minute over 36 hours - so not bad, I think it might improve with use as I've only had it on my watch stand up to now. I haven't worn it yet because the stainless steel mesh on which it came needs to be made smaller for my wrist, and I'm going to take it into my local watch repair guy for that.


----------



## 340pd

Geoff Adams said:


> My first SE, a 420 Amphibia. This is a nice homage to my Vostok 2209 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 civilian swivel lugs, and fits into my collection nicely. I intend to use it as a beater, especially during very wet days during winter. If I go on holiday where I can swim, this will go with me. It's keeping good time, gaining about 30 secs to 1 minute over 36 hours - so not bad, I think it might improve with use as I've only had it on my watch stand up to now. I haven't worn it yet because the stainless steel mesh on which it came needs to be made smaller for my wrist, and I'm going to take it into my local watch repair guy for that.


Great piece! I ordered a Neptune SE a couple weeks ago then noticed this one so I ordered it. The folks at Meranom probably think I'm crazy. These things are so addictive!!!!!


----------



## James_

Very nice. That's the pretty rare one with the red second hand?

BTW you could easily resize the strap yourself, there is a wee bit that flips up on the clasp then you slide it up and down then lock it again. All you need is a small screw driver or something.



Put the screw driver in the hole pointing towards the point of the arrow at an angle so the screwdriver will be under the arrow, push downward on the screwdriver and it will flip up.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thanks James! Yes, it was the red seconds hand variant I was waiting for, and then a handful came up for sale at Meranom, which Comrade Joecool kindly alerted me to, so I snagged one.

Thanks for the headsup about the strap - I didn't know that, I thought you had to mess about with pins etc. I'll give it a go and hopefully I won't destroy the strap in the process


----------



## Geoff Adams

340pd said:


> Great piece! I ordered a Neptune SE a couple weeks ago then noticed this one so I ordered it. The folks at Meranom probably think I'm crazy. These things are so addictive!!!!!


 Thanks very much Comrade 340pd! I agree, this is a very nice piece and can definitely see the attraction in getting more. I like the look of the Neptune, and may consider that at some stage. But as I try to focus my collection mainly on vintage Soviet or post-Soviet era watches, I think it may be a good idea for me to buy these SE's if they are relevant to one of my vintage watches - a homage so to speak. So at this point, the next one I get may be one of the Tonneau case divers as an homage to my second generation 2209 350's. I already have a 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 2209 350 homage on order with the project going on the Russian forum, which they kindly included WUS members into&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams

James_ said:


> Very nice. That's the pretty rare one with the red second hand?
> 
> BTW you could easily resize the strap yourself, there is a wee bit that flips up on the clasp then you slide it up and down then lock it again. All you need is a small screw driver or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Put the screw driver in the hole pointing towards the point of the arrow at an angle so the screwdriver will be under the arrow, push downward on the screwdriver and it will flip up.


 I managed to do it, thanks ever so much for the advice my friend - very happy!!!


----------



## James_

Geoff Adams said:


> I managed to do it, thanks ever so much for the advice my friend - very happy!!!


You're welcome. Looks great.


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Nice Jon. That bezel gives it a different look. Just did a bit of a modification myself.


----------



## MattBrace

Geoff, very nice SE you have there I see it has one of my Bezels on it!

Enjoy its a Beauty!
Regards Matt


----------



## MattBrace

No correction my mistake its a stock bezel!!

Enjoy Again!


----------



## lucky watch

WOW, Geoff Adams you are a dark horse. Vintage watches indeed! Well done and bloody good choice.............:-!


----------



## Geoff Adams

Thank you very much indeed Comrades Matt and Luckywatch both, for your kind words! It is a lovely watch, very thick and weighty, and it looks really elegant for a diver. I love the engraving on the caseback! I know you've got one Lucky, with the red seconds hand, I've seen it on the forum. I was going to get a silver dial version, but when I saw yours, I decided to get this one. I've got 5 modern Russian watches altoghether now, which represents just under 20% of my collection, so although the main body of my collection is vintage, I am putting together few new ones, and I'm very happy with them all.

Thank you both again!


----------



## Ham2

Geoff Adams said:


> I've got 5 modern Russian watches altoghether now, which represents just under 20% of my collection


Uh oh Geoff - someone is developing an addiction. When did you last believe you only needed one watch?


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## Geoff Adams

Ham2 said:


> Uh oh Geoff - someone is developing an addiction. When did you last believe you only needed one watch?


Errrmmmm... that would be around a year and a few thousand £s ago. Never mind, my children can sell them when I'm gone and reap the benefits  And yes, I do have an addictive nature ;-)


----------



## Luis965

Geoff Adams said:


> My first SE, a 420 Amphibia. This is a nice homage to my Vostok 2209 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 civilian swivel lugs, and fits into my collection nicely. I intend to use it as a beater, especially during very wet days during winter. If I go on holiday where I can swim, this will go with me. It's keeping good time, gaining about 30 secs to 1 minute over 36 hours - so not bad, I think it might improve with use as I've only had it on my watch stand up to now. I haven't worn it yet because the stainless steel mesh on which it came needs to be made smaller for my wrist, and I'm going to take it into my local watch repair guy for that.


Congrats on this beautiful watch.
These Vostoks SE are very good for water sports.
I used this one all the summer,


----------



## joecool

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very smooth lookin Jon one classy SE for sure!


----------



## joecool

Geoff Adams said:


> My first SE, a 420 Amphibia. This is a nice homage to my Vostok 2209 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 civilian swivel lugs, and fits into my collection nicely. I intend to use it as a beater, especially during very wet days during winter. If I go on holiday where I can swim, this will go with me. It's keeping good time, gaining about 30 secs to 1 minute over 36 hours - so not bad, I think it might improve with use as I've only had it on my watch stand up to now. I haven't worn it yet because the stainless steel mesh on which it came needs to be made smaller for my wrist, and I'm going to take it into my local watch repair guy for that.


Very nice Geoff,I'm so glad you like your purchase and managed to resize the bracelet (super comfy by the way).I have to admit Geoff , i do feel a bit like a crack dealer havin pointed you to your first SE Score.Believe me when i say these models are like opening a pack of Pringles,Quavers or dare i say Worthers originals (they lead you down the dark and winding path of unfullfiled need).On the other hand though, if you dont live on the bleedin edge of Vostok SE goodness life may appear blunt;-),Wear in good health my friend.:-!b-)


----------



## JonS1967

joecool said:


> Very smooth lookin Jon one classy SE for sure!


Thanks, Joe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965

joecool said:


> Very nice Geoff,I'm so glad you like your purchase and managed to resize the bracelet (super comfy by the way).I have to admit Geoff , i do feel a bit like a crack dealer havin pointed you to your first SE Score.Believe me when i say these models are like opening a pack of Pringles,Quavers or dare i say Worthers originals (they lead you down the dark and winding path of unfullfiled need).On the other hand though, if you dont live on the bleedin edge of Vostok SE goodness life may appear blunt;-),Wear in good health my friend.:-!b-)


You are absolutely right, I have only one at home right now, but have another in transit, and every single day I watch Meranom's site to get one of the permanently out of stock models.
And anxiously waitiing for the 300 m reissue, too.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Oh thank you so much Comrades Luis and Joe! On addictiveness, you'r e both right of course - I'm already eyeing up the tonneau case models to go with my vintage collection, and I do have an addictive nature. I have my 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 30atm homage to look forward to, so I really must leave it there, or else my budget will be zapped too quickly. Once I get hold of that, and if there are no vintage pieces out there which 'have' to be acquired, these I think will make lovely fillers during the quiet time


----------



## Luis965

Geoff Adams said:


> Oh thank you so much Comrades Luis and Joe! On addictiveness, you'r e both right of course - I'm already eyeing up the tonneau case models to go with my vintage collection, and I do have an addictive nature. I have my 1[SUP]st[/SUP] generation 350 30atm homage to look forward to, so I really must leave it there, or else my budget will be zapped too quickly. Once I get hold of that, and if there are no vintage pieces out there which 'have' to be acquired, these I think will make lovely fillers during the quiet time


Congratulations!
It is your one thousand post.
Good health and many new watches to do many thousands more.


----------



## Geoff Adams

Lol965 said:


> Congratulations!
> It is your one thousand post.
> Good health and many new watches to do many thousands more.


 Oh crikey Luis, I hadn't noticed, thank you - hopefully some of what I have had to say has been useful, or interesting, or just fun, without too much hot air being expelled  Hopefully any future watches I share with you will be of some interest to members and my threads will be enjoyable. There's only one reason that I have posted over 1,000 times in F10, it's because I thoroughly enjoy discussing and chatting with you and the other wonderful Russian watch collectors here - so thank you good sir, for your company!


----------



## Luis965

Geoff Adams said:


> Oh crikey Luis, I hadn't noticed, thank you - hopefully some of what I have had to say has been useful, or interesting, or just fun, without too much hot air being expelled  Hopefully any future watches I share with you will be of some interest to members and my threads will be enjoyable. There's only one reason that I have posted over 1,000 times in F10, it's because I thoroughly enjoy discussing and chatting with you and the other wonderful Russian watch collectors here - so thank you good sir, for your company!


My pleasure!
Your insghts are enjoyable, polite and with a knowledge of Sovie/Russian watches that seems that you have been doing this for all your life.


----------



## DolleDolf

Nice going Geoff. Fibbers make great outdoors watches but keep in mind that you don't need a SE for that job. In fact the standard SE series has a few nice 'hommages' including this RR which is arguably closer to the original dial than the SE.

http://www.meranom.com/image/cache/...n-Classic/2415-110650-Amphibian-1-600x900.jpg


----------



## travex

I like classic arrow hands.


----------



## Geoff Adams

DolleDolf said:


> Nice going Geoff. Fibbers make great outdoors watches but keep in mind that you don't need a SE for that job. In fact the standard SE series has a few nice 'hommages' including this RR which is arguably closer to the original dial than the SE.
> 
> http://www.meranom.com/image/cache/...n-Classic/2415-110650-Amphibian-1-600x900.jpg


Thanks Comrade DolleDolf, you are absolutely right, there are a large number good homages throughout the Meranom portfolio. I think I might come on this thread to show the vintage piece and canvas for opinions on best homages from Meranom. That could be fun...


----------



## DolleDolf

meranom is out of the white-red classic RR, but chistopolcity has 'em. Worth a looksie methinks. In the 110 case as well iirc.


----------



## taike

The recent posting of stock arrow hands and dotted bezel has me greatly concerned that the sanctity of the AWOC is being assailed by the forces of unawesomeness. Brethren, renounce the apostasy and return to the fold while you still can. The hour is not too late. Risk not the wrath of Neptune. There is no awesome Amphibia but the SE, and meranom is its purveyor.


----------



## Geoff Adams

taike said:


> The recent posting of stock arrow hands and dotted bezel has me greatly concerned that the sanctity of the AWOC is being assailed by the forces of unawesomeness. Brethren, renounce the apostasy and return to the fold while you still can. The hour is not too late. Risk not the wrath of Neptune. There is no awesome Amphibia but the SE, and meranom is its purveyor.


----------



## travex

Is it better now?


----------



## marathonna




----------



## joecool

marathonna said:


> View attachment 1843138


Sleek bracelet 090 case smooth bezel black dial.What's not to like? Rockin a kinda Metropolis (The b/w movie) stylee
More pics/info of the bracelet please!:-!b-)


----------



## Colin63

travex said:


> Is it better now?
> 
> View attachment 1841290


Perfect.

Sent from my 1+ One


----------



## taike

On vintage tropical


----------



## 340pd

taike said:


> On vintage tropical


Love the strap! I have the same watch on order with Meranom. Still waiting&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## Recoil

My first 110 case, new favourite, should have got one long ago.

The dial ain't half bad either ;-)





















The strap color is a good match to the dial.

Another good Meranom SE |>


----------



## DrewZ137

Does anybody know when the next batch of SE Amphibias will be produced, if ever? I love alot of the designs that are currently sold out on Meranom.


----------



## meranom

It will be in stock soon. Which the design you love more?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

The GMT!!!!!!


----------



## 340pd

090 GMT WHEN WILL THEY BE AVAILABLE?


----------



## meranom

Next year 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd




----------



## meranom

We hope it worths to wait. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis965

340pd said:


>


+1


----------



## James_

When will the SE range change hand design? And what hands will it be?

I do like the paddle hands but would like some variety.


----------



## domoon

meranom said:


> It will be in stock soon. Which the design you love more?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





340pd said:


> 090 GMT WHEN WILL THEY BE AVAILABLE?





meranom said:


> Next year
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





340pd said:


>


My feelings now, exactly   

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Yarbles

Hey now next year is only 8 weeks or so away !


----------



## debasercl

meranom said:


> It will be in stock soon. Which the design you love more?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi, any news about the double crown project?

Cheers


----------



## jaykim

My new SE. Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Finally arrived 😀


----------



## Luis965

jaykim said:


> My new SE. Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New 120 case?
Nice looking watch.


----------



## Luis965

340pd said:


> Finally arrived 


This Neptunes are making me jealous!:-!


----------



## DrewZ137

I'm a pretty big fan of the Amphibian SE 710555B, or basically any of the black-dialed (not the radio room ones) SE Amphibias on the 710 case. Love the simplicity of the design along with the lack of date window.



meranom said:


> It will be in stock soon. Which the design you love more?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi

New Radio Room 710 SE. Info here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/i-ne...other-hole-my-head-1076770-2.html#post9400202






View attachment 1915578


----------



## jose-CostaRica

420 No Date SE are available!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## DrewZ137

Why is this batch $122 instead of $100?



jose-CostaRica said:


> View attachment 1917802
> 
> 
> 420 No Date SE are available!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Well maybe due to the free shipping... but these SE were at $115 not $100

using Tapatalk!


----------



## DolleDolf

> 420 No Date SE are available!


oh jeez, what can I say, "thanks" i suppose ... bunch of enablers here .... ;-)


----------



## JonS1967

jose-CostaRica said:


> View attachment 1917802
> 
> 
> 420 No Date SE are available!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


So tempting! Luckily I've already got a 110 on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

JonS1967 said:


> So tempting! Luckily I've already got a 110 on the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 ;-)

using Tapatalk!


----------



## nisse

Just the pic or hands supposed to be white and numbers greenish?


----------



## James_

nisse said:


> Just the pic or hands supposed to be white and numbers greenish?


Exactly what I was asking when the 110 no date came out. Someone said it has something to do with shutter speed on the camera, but I still think the lume is just more green on these new batches.


----------



## Newtimer

James_ said:


> Exactly what I was asking when the 110 no date came out. Someone said it has something to do with shutter speed on the camera, but I still think the lume is just more green on these new batches.


I just got my 110 SE. Can confirm the dial lume is greenish and the hands are white. Hands glow brighter than the dial.


----------



## jaykim

This is kinda stupid question, but Which bezel do you think is better for my SE? A bronze one that i modded and the stock bezel....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

jaykim said:


> This is kinda stupid question, but Which bezel do you think is better for my SE? A bronze one that i modded and the stock bezel....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they both look good. Swap em back and forth and try different straps. I like the modded brass bezels a lot, but the stainless has a nice clean look.

Cheers


----------



## jaykim

Thank you for your advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Both look good in their own way. I agree that it would be good to swap every now and again when you fancy a change.


----------



## lucky watch

Check this out.........:-!


----------



## 340pd

MERANOM CUSTOMER SERVICE IS AWSOME!!!!


----------



## 340pd

E


----------



## James_

340pd said:


> MERANOM CUSTOMER SERVICE IS AWSOME!!!!


Care to elaborate? I do agree though
I would like to know more about the people of Meranom.


----------



## meranom

340pd said:


> MERANOM CUSTOMER SERVICE IS AWSOME!!!!


|>


----------



## 340pd

James_ said:


> Care to elaborate? I do agree though
> I would like to know more about the people of Meranom.


I had a problem with an order I placed. There was no shipping info for a while. I contacted them, they apologized and credited me with extra purchase points 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

Just in..








Lume not as bright as I expected. But it's still a really nice watch.


----------



## dasmi

I just ordered one about an hour ago. Hoping the leather isn't too bad. 


lucky watch said:


> Check this out.........:-!
> 
> View attachment 1945594
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It'll make a nice little Vostok collection with my Retro 2415, which is also on the way.


----------



## JonS1967

stylish.accountant said:


> Just in..
> View attachment 1974474
> 
> 
> Lume not as bright as I expected. But it's still a really nice watch.


My 110 SE (like yours) should arrive soon. Thanks for posting hours! I'm even more excited now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

dasmi said:


> I just ordered one about an hour ago. Hoping the leather isn't too bad.
> 
> 
> lucky watch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out.........:-!
> 
> View attachment 1945594
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It'll make a nice little Vostok collection with my Retro 2415, which is also on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 710 with this dial will be awesome! Congrats on your order. If I hadn't just ordered the 110 I would definitely order a 710.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## fliegerchrono

Waiting for the 100725 se! But that 710 also looks mouthwatering. Curious about the leather stap, I am hoping the 100 will be available on a rubber strap.


----------



## meranom

100725 will be available on a silicon strap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC

Can any of the members with a GMT prototype post the case dimensions? Also, does it have the same strap-change problems as the 1967?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 340pd

I believe the GMT is a standard 090 case so the strap change issue is the same. If you want exact dimensions you can find them on Meranom's web site


----------



## nitchai

A new member to the family


----------



## Klokken

nitchai said:


> A new member to the family


Same here; the result of a little bit of modding:









Murphy bezel, after-market countdown insert, 710 case and 620 dial.


----------



## nisse

the Neptunes I like but as for some of the other new ones nah! not getting my money due to colour difference on dial between hands and numerals


----------



## 340pd

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## 340pd

Happy Veterans Day.


----------



## domoon

LukeC said:


> Can any of the members with a GMT prototype post the case dimensions? Also, does it have the same strap-change problems as the 1967?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





340pd said:


> I believe the GMT is a standard 090 case so the strap change issue is the same. If you want exact dimensions you can find them on Meranom's web site


Hello, I'd like to know what strap change issue it is with 090 cases? I have one 090 (not SE though) incoming from meranom and would like to be prepared for anything 

Tlapatakled


----------



## LukeC

domoon said:


> Hello, I'd like to know what strap change issue it is with 090 cases? I have one 090 (not SE though) incoming from meranom and would like to be prepared for anything
> 
> Tlapatakled


Oh, I just read through a lot of this thread the other day, and it sounds like the lug holes are just really close to the case so that it can be very difficult to fit straps. A common hazard of hooded lugs.


----------



## Yarbles

Its not too difficult though I just put a maratac on my 090 ,, I used pliers to carefully pull the band through....


----------



## 340pd

Yarbles said:


> Its not too difficult though I just put a maratac on my 090 ,, I used pliers to carefully pull the band through....


Same here. It takes a bit of effort for thicker NATOS, but it can be done. As stated above a MARATAC threads through like butter.


----------



## dasmi

Duncan Idaho said:


> Joining the club! Here's one on a Strapcode Super Engineer bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1350595


Holy hell, that is awesome.


----------



## kakefe

my 120 arrived with nato... i love it.. thanks meranom..









Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

Sorry I couldnt wait to post - I cant believe how fast it took to get to Hong Kong!!!


















Thanks Meranom quality is perfect just wished the details on the dial were white instead of greeen


----------



## colt

Wait a minute! I've been off-forum for a couple of years, but there's a GMT Vostok? Are we talking "real" GMT or 24h watch like the K34? I'm asking because you mention a "prototype"

I was already asking for one in 2008
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-n-e-w-s-12958.html#post1038964
:'(


----------



## 340pd

colt said:


> Wait a minute! I've been off-forum for a couple of years, but there's a GMT Vostok? Are we talking "real" GMT or 24h watch like the K34? I'm asking because you mention a "prototype"
> 
> I was already asking for one in 2008
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-n-e-w-s-12958.html#post1038964
> :'(


To my knowledge Meranom came out with handful of GMTs. Some with blue dials and some with black dials. They sold out very quickly. I contacted Meranom and they said the GMT will appear again, "Next Year" I assume they mean 2015


----------



## Arizone

colt said:


> Wait a minute! I've been off-forum for a couple of years, but there's a GMT Vostok? Are we talking "real" GMT or 24h watch like the K34? I'm asking because you mention a "prototype"
> 
> I was already asking for one in 2008
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-n-e-w-s-12958.html#post1038964
> :'(


Pretty sure it's the same movement as their other 24 hour watches only modified to have a subdial seconds hand, so it wouldn't have an independent 24 hour hand. Meranom called it a 2426.12.


----------



## James_

.


----------



## Culturby

I'm new to the forum... What an inspiring thread!

I just had to own a Amphibia SE 420 after going through these posts. Just ordered one from Meranom. :roll:

Bjoern


----------



## lucky watch

Culturby said:


> I'm new to the forum... What an inspiring thread!
> 
> I just had to own a Amphibia SE 420 after going through these posts. Just ordered one from Meranom. :roll:
> 
> Bjoern


Red second hand??? ;-)


----------



## Culturby

Yes, red second hand ;-)



lucky watch said:


> Red second hand??? ;-)


----------



## ejes




----------



## domoon

Meranom needs to introduce new SE's. The selection available for purchase on the web store is getting smaller, and this thread is dying 

Tlapatakled


----------



## James_

I agree. The popular models have sold out quickly and the less popular ones seem to sit there for ages. But I guess they will eventually sell or be put on sale. Remember the new swivel lug model will be on sale next year.


----------



## DolleDolf

Culturby said:


> I'm new to the forum... What an inspiring thread!
> 
> I just had to own a Amphibia SE 420 after going through these posts. Just ordered one from Meranom. :roll:
> 
> Bjoern


You can't have just one .... it just wouldn't be right ...


----------



## dasmi

Just arrived.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Hey dasmi - how's the more green tinted lume working in real life? I'm still going back and forth on it...


Sent from my iPhone using magic.


----------



## DolleDolf

GoJoshGo said:


> Hey dasmi - how's the more green tinted lume working in real life? I'm still going back and forth on it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using magic.


only fair not good not great. I have the 420 with this dial on mesh.

It is however a great watch, perhaps the best dial of them all.


Held it under a lamp for a few secs. 

Under my bed light. 

in the sane spot with the light off.


----------



## James_

Still looks awesome with the greenish lume. Go for it Josh!


----------



## WFH

My 120 SE arrived yesterday, and it's beautiful 










Lume is ok but fades very quickly. Which is a shame because this dial looks awesome in the dark.


----------



## domoon

What, 120? Is that a new case? Looks great! 
Just checked meranom's web store... ø41mm, 18mm lug..

Tlapatakled


----------



## dasmi

The lume isn't too hot, but the watch is so beautiful, I can overlook it.


----------



## dasmi

domoon said:


> What, 120? Is that a new case? Looks great!
> Just checked meranom's web store... ø41mm, 18mm lug..
> 
> Tlapatakled


If this had 20 or 22mm lugs, I'd buy it. I love the 120 case, except for the silly narrow lugs.


----------



## DolleDolf

dasmi said:


> If this had 20 or 22mm lugs, I'd buy it. I love the 120 case, except for the silly narrow lugs.


It's a for current tastes smallish watch. The 18mm lugs/strap suit it fine.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## JonS1967

Martins. said:


>


Awesome, Martins!! Apparently shipping is taking longer than usual to the U.S. so mine is still in transit. Your excellent picture has got me excited again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Culturby

This arrived yesterday... I'm very happy with the new addition!

Bjoern


----------



## geodesigner

It arrived!



















A bit over a month from Chistopol to Belo Horizonte, but it was worth it. More pics and a mini-review to come.


----------



## nitchai

geodesigner said:


> It arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit over a month from Chistopol to Belo Horizonte, but it was worth it. More pics and a mini-review to come.


Nice to see another Brazilian over here! Greetings from São Paulo


----------



## geodesigner

Hello there! That's awesome! Spreading the Amphibia love all over Brazil  Greetings!


----------



## creepshow

SO way back in this thread I read something about Meranom producing machined crowns for these watches? Did this end up happening because I don't see anything on his site.

If not.. .can anyone confirm the crowns from USSRWATCH working?

http://www.ussrwatch.net/7.0mm-Dive...2414a-2416b-Komandirskie-AMPHIBIAN-WATCH.html


----------



## jose-CostaRica

nitchai said:


> Nice to see another Brazilian over here! Greetings from São Paulo


So elegant that Neptune.. congratulations!!


----------



## James_

Not worn this since I got my scuba dude. It really is a beauty.


----------



## lucky watch

*WSERUWT. What SE are you wearing today? *:-d 420 case for me this morning.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Mine arrived, I seriously like the 110 case!

I have to admit the ultra white on the hands just doesn't fit with the green on the dial... and mine does stutters... I'm a sweeping seconds freak so this does bothers me, has anyone found a solution for this?


----------



## geodesigner

creepshow said:


> SO way back in this thread I read something about Meranom producing machined crowns for these watches? Did this end up happening because I don't see anything on his site.


Not yet. However, the more recent folded-sheet crowns are noticeably crisper than older ones, probably due to the use of a better die.



creepshow said:


> SO way back in this thread I read something about Meranom producing machined crowns for these watches? Did this end up happening because I don't see anything on his site.
> 
> If not.. .can anyone confirm the crowns from USSRWATCH working?
> 
> http://www.ussrwatch.net/7.0mm-Dive...2414a-2416b-Komandirskie-AMPHIBIAN-WATCH.html


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> ... and mine does stutters... I'm a sweeping seconds freak so this does bothers me, has anyone found a solution for this?


Vostok movements are low beat, hence sweep does not appear as smooth as other movement brands. There is no solution as it is simply the nature of the beast.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> Vostok movements are low beat, hence sweep does not appear as smooth as other movement brands. There is no solution as it is simply the nature of the beast.


damn... well nothing to do then, thank you taike!

But I strongly suggest Meranom to paint the new hands in-house with the regular Vostok lume which has a bit of green color... the green numerals are great I love this new dial, going back to the white numerals is not bad.. but I believe the right way is fixing the paint on the hands.


----------



## nisse

Not a fan of the very white hands either reminding me of a tooth whitening commercial no but seriously would prefer same colour on both numerals and hands like on my old SE.


----------



## DolleDolf

It seems to be the Miyota stutter I don't believe there is cure for it. In fact it is normal for this type of movement.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm glad to announce that the Vostok stuttering CAN be fixed!

The seconds pivot's retaining spring was kinda flat on my movement, therefore the pivot was not receiving the necessary amount of pressure causing the stuttering...










Very easy fix, no need to take the movement out the case, just remove the caseback, the rotor and it's module in order to access the retaining spring, remove it and put if on the table facing up, with the help of a screwdriver apply pressure bending it a bit more, install everything in place and confirm the stutter has gone!

Before:






After:


----------



## James_

Good work Jose! This has got to be a first?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

James_ said:


> Good work Jose! This has got to be a first?


yes, I assumed it was due to the new heavier/bigger seconds hand... but the stuttering problem is not present on all SE's... therefore Vostok movements are perfectly capable of carrying any custom seconds hand as long it's well balanced, this is just a technical minor issue that can be fixed very easily, still the problem is present in several SEs and Vostok Europe including the new World Timer and everybody have just said this is normal and that's it, but it can be fixed, Vostok should address this.

As of today my new SE is sweeping nicely, the stuttering was driving me crazy and has gone for good, I'm happy now!


----------



## DolleDolf

Gr8!!! I have one vostok, an actual SE, that stutters its way across the dial. I may give this a go as it drives me crazy too


----------



## WFH

Does it increase the friction enough to alter the regulation or the power reserve? 

I have a badly stuttering Dirskie, I will give it a try


----------



## jose-CostaRica

WFH said:


> Does it increase the friction enough to alter the regulation or the power reserve?
> 
> I have a badly stuttering Dirskie, I will give it a try


I don't see how increasing the friction on the seconds hand pivot could affect the power reserve no...

You just need to intervene the goldish "L" shaped piece, nothing else, it will be easier on Komandirkies and manual movements since this spring is available right there after removing the caseback. I would recommend to put a micro drop of Moebius 9010 or Novostar B oil on the round section in which the pivot will make contact against the spring.

This spring is brittle so don't force it in excess, you just want to increase the bending on the spring a bit enough to stop the erratic motion of the seconds hand, don't force it's screw neither as the screw's head could cut this thin fragile piece.


----------



## Totoro66

Here is a slight variation. 120 SE


----------



## James_




----------



## smuggled_sheep

Can't stop looking...


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Hoping to be part of the AWOC too, someday...


----------



## smuggled_sheep

sorcer said:


> Two batches of this watch are coming: one would be a limited edition (100 pieces) for watch.ru members and another would be ordinary watch for the public. We are currently negotiating with watch.ru people to increase 100 pieces to 150. I think there is a topic on this forum about it since we have a couple of people from WUS on the list.


Thank you very much sir sorcer. I was just able to check just lately.o| I'm wishing to have one but still on the wait list hoping and praying that they extend the number of limited editions... again.;-)


----------



## James_




----------



## smuggled_sheep

Good day! I hope to ask, are these models from Meranom new or I just saw it late already? I just noticed these a while ago that the there's Komandirske line that has 24 hour dials and indicator. Looks reasonable.

Komandirskie Classic 35 Meranom.com


----------



## James_

Good spot. I think these are new and were at some show a few months or ago or something.



smuggled_sheep said:


> Good day! I hope to ask, are these models from Meranom new or I just saw it late already? I just noticed these a while ago that the there's Komandirske line that has 24 hour dials and indicator. Looks reasonable.
> 
> Komandirskie Classic 35 Meranom.com


----------



## Uros TSI

The zero after 35 in model number suggests the SS case or not? 

Huawei P6 TT


----------



## James_

I'm wondering if they are all 18mm lugs. Got my eye on one. I've asked meranom on facebook. Looks like they might be 20mm but I'll wait on them answering back.


----------



## James_

Sure looks like SS.



Uros TSI said:


> The zero after 35 in model number suggests the SS case or not?
> 
> Huawei P6 TT


----------



## jose-CostaRica

just a quick mock up to picture the new SE with matching hands lume color... thanks to Martins for the great picture!


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Nice to see these new Komandirskies and its got 24 hours complication in a reasonable price, lots of potential, I believe the dial design will improve in time or who knows maybe a Komandirskie SE or 24 hour Amphibia?;-)


----------



## lucky watch

These are bang on trend and I just bought mine. Check it out man.......................................b-).
You do not want to be sat in the pub when someone walks in with the new Komandirskie............................:-|


----------



## fliegerchrono

Hey, It seems like Meranom had removed the possibility to pay in rubles, that is a pity, still, can't blame him!


----------



## James_

That's the same one I was thinking of getting!



lucky watch said:


> These are bang on trend and I just bought mine. Check it out man.......................................b-).
> You do not want to be sat in the pub when someone walks in with the new Komandirskie............................:-|
> 
> View attachment 2302338


----------



## JonS1967

I put my Murphy bezel back on the SE. I think it suits the watch. 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Truly *awesome* with that Murphy bezel.......................................b-)


----------



## 340pd

Meranom should change the name of their web site to outofstock.com


----------



## sq100

340pd said:


> Meranom should change the name of their web site to outofstock.com


Have you actually been reading this forum and did you see what's going on in Russia atm?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonS1967

The good news: The SE I've been way for arrived today!

The bad news: I left town today for an eight day vacation! Now I have to wait until I return from vacation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007

JonS1967 said:


> I put my Murphy bezel back on the SE. I think it suits the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Jon.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

putra3007 said:


> Looks great Jon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd

Guess I stuck my foot in my mouth on that one.....


----------



## James_

I'm letting go of my 2 Special Editions. Message me for details.


----------



## JonS1967

My 110 SE arrived the day I left for vacation. I returned yesterday and it was waiting for me. I'm very happy with it. The 110 case is very handsome. I'll put it on shark mesh soon to see if I like it on mesh.

Happy New Year!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

After lurking for the last several months, I finally decided to register after receiving my Amphibia 110 SE. It took just over 8 weeks to arrive, but it was worth it. It is quite a nice watch, I really like the upgraded hands and bezel (comparing to my standard 420 Amphibia). If your one the fence, yes the 110 case is a bit funky, but I quite like it. I've got a boney 6 7/8" wrist so the flat style of the watch works well for my flat wrist. The only real con that I have is that the supplied nato strap is quite thick adding a decent amount of height and bulk to the watch. I swapped the original green nato for a thinner Crown and Buckle dark gray nato, which works much better for me. I ordered a shark mesh a couple days ago, which will either go on my 110 or my Seiko diver.


----------



## JonS1967

I agree with stamonkey about the supplied NATO strap being a little thick so I just put my shark mesh on.

If I wanted to be nit picky I would say the 110 case would benefit from a bit of a curve. but I'm overall I really like the 110. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorum

Apologies for arriving so late to this thread........

The Amphibia is the thing that first got me interested in watches many years ago. Ive owned quite few but not an SE.

However, Meranom emailed me yesterday to confirm despatch of one of these with a red second hand.........



Looking forward to it


----------



## mp34me

Got this used on ebay...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

JonS1967 said:


> My 110 SE arrived the day I left for vacation. I returned yesterday and it was waiting for me. I'm very happy with it. The 110 case is very handsome. I'll put it on shark mesh soon to see if I like it on mesh.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wearing mine now on a 18mm NATO and I feel like James Bond... hahaha, enjoy it brother!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

stamonkey said:


> After lurking for the last several months, I finally decided to register after receiving my Amphibia 110 SE. It took just over 8 weeks to arrive, but it was worth it. It is quite a nice watch, I really like the upgraded hands and bezel (comparing to my standard 420 Amphibia). If your one the fence, yes the 110 case is a bit funky, but I quite like it. I've got a boney 6 7/8" wrist so the flat style of the watch works well for my flat wrist. The only real con that I have is that the supplied nato strap is quite thick adding a decent amount of height and bulk to the watch. I swapped the original green nato for a thinner Crown and Buckle dark gray nato, which works much better for me. I ordered a shark mesh a couple days ago, which will either go on my 110 or my Seiko diver.
> 
> View attachment 2479066
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479082


Looking great! I adore the 110 case, wow look there is not enough material to do the loop on your picture, same thing happens to me and I have a 7" wrist, those straight lugs consume several centimeters of strap!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## JonS1967

jose-CostaRica said:


> Wearing mine now on a 18mm NATO and I feel like James Bond... hahaha, enjoy it brother!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Thanks, Jose!

After trying the shark mesh I realized that it wasn't the look I was going for so I switched to a leather strap I have. I really like this combo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

jose-CostaRica said:


> Looking great! I adore the 110 case, wow look there is not enough material to do the loop on your picture, same thing happens to me and I have a 7" wrist, those straight lugs consume several centimeters of strap!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


I've got a couple different variations of nato straps and none of them came even close to having enough material to loop. No way a person with a large wrist could wear a nato on a 110.


----------



## domoon

stamonkey said:


> I've got a couple different variations of nato straps and none of them came even close to having enough material to loop. No way a person with a large wrist could wear a nato on a 110.


What's your wrist size? This statement kinda worries me since i am (close to) 8" and have a 110 incoming

Tlapatakled


----------



## JonS1967

I've already posted some pics of this but wanted to write a bit more about my new SE; especially as it relates to the black bezel.

So my 110 SE with the long awaited (for me) black bezel finally arrived in Southern California after a longer than usual ship time. The anticipation was great after waiting over a year for a black bezel variant. I've been interested in a black bezel since they were reintroduced in the first 090 SEs but was never quick enough to get one. It was definitely worth the wait! There are some other stock bezels I like, particularly this stock bezel on my standard 090.






But what can i say? I'm a sucker for a black bezel! And this black bezel doesn't disappoint. Although I really like the Some of the aftermarket bezels I've purchased they come off a bit heavy looking (to my eye) for the Vostok case.The Vostok bezel is the perfect aesthetic fit for the watch; it's just the perfect size and proportion. This just makes my desire to be able to purchase this bezel separately even stronger. I would love to put this bezel on several other Vostok watches I own. Hopefully someday this will become a reality.

The 110 SE is a very nice watch indeed. I really like the this dial with no date and I don't mind the slightly green tint of the lume on the numerals. The 110 case is really nice too but is a bit flat as has been noted many times. I'm doing my best to fight the urge to transplant this watch into a spare 090 case I have; let's see if I can resist and for how long. 





























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## isti

JonS1967 said:


> I've already posted some pics of this but wanted to write a bit more about my new SE; especially as it relates to the black bezel.
> 
> So my 110 SE with the long awaited (for me) black bezel finally arrived in Southern California after a longer than usual ship time. The anticipation was great after waiting over a year for a black bezel variant. I've been interested in a black bezel since they were reintroduced in the first 090 SEs but was never quick enough to get one. It was definitely worth the wait! There are some other stock bezels I like, particularly this stock bezel on my standard 090.
> View attachment 2495090
> But what can i say? I'm a sucker for a black bezel! And this black bezel doesn't disappoint. Although I really like the Some of the aftermarket bezels I've purchased they come off a bit heavy looking (to my eye) for the Vostok case.The Vostok bezel is the perfect aesthetic fit for the watch; it's just the perfect size and proportion. This just makes my desire to be able to purchase this bezel separately even stronger. I would love to put this bezel on several other Vostok watches I own. Hopefully someday this will become a reality.
> 
> The 110 SE is a very nice watch indeed. I really like the this dial with no date and I don't mind the slightly green tint of the lume on the numerals. The 110 case is really nice too but is a bit flat as has been noted many times. I'm doing my best to fight the urge to transplant this watch into a spare 090 case I have; let's see if I can resist and for how long.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you brush the case of your 090? It looks awesome! |>


----------



## JonS1967

isti said:


> Did you brush the case of your 090? It looks awesome! |>


I did. Thank you for your kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

domoon said:


> What's your wrist size? This statement kinda worries me since i am (close to) 8" and have a 110 incoming
> 
> Tlapatakled


My wrist is about 6 7/8" to 7". The supplied nato that came with my 110 is longer than the standard nato, but is just too bulky for me. You might be alright, but if you swap to a different nato, you'll probably need a longer one.


----------



## JonS1967

Put it on rubber yesterday. My favorite combo so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

JonS1967 said:


> Put it on rubber yesterday. My favorite combo so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing!... it's funny I bought a plain rubber strap for my 110 too, it's about to arrive! for sure it will fit great as in yours

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Recoil

I put my 110 on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. Would like to try an isofrane someday.


----------



## JonS1967

jose-CostaRica said:


> Looks amazing!... it's funny I bought a plain rubber strap for my 110 too, it's about to arrive! for sure it will fit great as in yours
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Thanks, Jose! I really like the NATO that came with the watch too but it's a little stiff. I'll try to break it in at some point. I wanted to like the shark mesh but I just wasn't feeling it. So far I like the rubber the most. I'm sure you'll feel the same way when yours arrives.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Recoil said:


> I put my 110 on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap. Would like to try an isofrane someday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528130


Looks fantastic, Recoil! That bezel really compliments the shape of the case too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyNutsMGs

mp34me said:


> Got this used on ebay...
> 
> View attachment 2483658


Nice! If that's the one that sold just a few days ago, I was watching it, too. I finally decided not to bid because I have too many other watches incoming at the moment. Glad someone here ended up with it.


----------



## lucky watch

Well I just been told I cant have this. Have to choose another model. What will I do if someone comes in the pub with a new 35 Komandirskie and I, the *President,* haven't got one? I have been waiting a month! o|


lucky watch said:


> These are bang on trend and I just bought mine. Check it out man.......................................b-).
> You do not want to be sat in the pub when someone walks in with the new Komandirskie............................:-|
> 
> View attachment 2302338


----------



## Ron521

Does anyone know if the clean bezel on this model also rotates (not that it would be of any use if it did).



Velorum said:


> Apologies for arriving so late to this thread........
> 
> The Amphibia is the thing that first got me interested in watches many years ago. Ive owned quite few but not an SE.
> 
> However, Meranom emailed me yesterday to confirm despatch of one of these with a red second hand.........
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it


----------



## Schlumpf

sorry wrong thread


----------



## lucky watch

No movement in mine............:roll:



Ron521 said:


> Does anyone know if the clean bezel on this model also rotates (not that it would be of any use if it did).


----------



## zar845

Here is my Amphibian 420 SE fitted with a NOS bezel from a vintage 2209 (I bought the vintage one from the bay just for the bezel and I ended up with a nice piece of history in my small collection). The strap is a 20mm Timefactors isofrane style and it's so comfy.


----------



## imlying

Does anyone have ANY information on the GMT amphibia? We're now 25 days into 2015, and it was supposed to be released this year. I realize that it's a bit early, but they did say 2015....right?


----------



## lucky watch

:roll: I just sent your question to Meranom so wait and see.



imlying said:


> Does anyone have ANY information on the GMT amphibia? We're now 25 days into 2015, and it was supposed to be released this year. I realize that it's a bit early, but they did say 2015....right?


----------



## lucky watch

Getting ready for work in the morning and I have chosen this in the 710 case with an expandable that is just so easy to wear. ;-)


----------



## lucky watch

GMT Amphibia should be March/April. Start saving.................b-)



lucky watch said:


> :roll: I just sent your question to Meranom so wait and see.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Just received mine lately, now I can be a member of the Awesome WOC, yehey. What can I say, the I really love it. Also got one for the wife with the silver sunburst dial and gold hands and I also love it. I can picture the beauty of the NVCH-30 reissue with the gold hands but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it in the 300 although I'm on the wait list... but still not losing hope of owning one. Patience is a virtue.;-)


----------



## taike

smuggled_sheep said:


> Just received mine lately, now I can be a member of the Awesome WOC, yehey. What can I say, the I really love it. Also got one for the wife with the silver sunburst dial and gold hands and I also love it. I can picture the beauty of the NVCH-30 reissue with the gold hands but unfortunately I wasn't able to make it in the 300 although I'm on the wait list... but still not losing hope of owning one. Patience is a virtue.;-)


Well, you can only be granted probationary status until we see some pics!


----------



## MacRipper




----------



## smuggled_sheep

taike said:


> Well, you can only be granted probationary status until we see some pics!


Yes sir taike, I'll try to look for a way to post photos soon.;-) I'm trying not to let the wife notice that I'm crazy about watches. hehe.


----------



## RFollia

MacRipper said:


>


I can't remember where I saw it, but.. if I'm not wrong, is it with case 090? Or was it just a prototype?


----------



## domoon

RFollia said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but.. if I'm not wrong, is it with case 090? Or was it just a prototype?


Yes, it's the early 090 GMT prototype released last year AFAIK.

talkapatled


----------



## plazzi

Hi,
Can someone tell me how often Meranom get these amphibia SE watches. I have just recently noticed SE models and was looking at 420 model but there is only red second hand ones at stock. I would Like one with silver second hand. Od ahead of me is long wait for new batch of watches then I would just grab this which is in stock. 
Btw I own this beauty  








Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

plazzi said:


> Hi,
> Can someone tell me how often Meranom get these amphibia SE watches. I have just recently noticed SE models and was looking at 420 model but there is only red second hand ones at stock. I would Like one with silver second hand. Od ahead of me is long wait for new batch of watches then I would just grab this which is in stock.
> Btw I own this beauty
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#

I would ask Meranon. Make sure you register on the site and bookmark any models you want on your wish list. I would bag that red handed one now and put a silver one on your wish list. You cant go through life owning just one 420! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## plazzi

Hahaha, you speak wisely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim

Now waiting for neptune se blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Oh my God did you see this?? just when Im thinking that I have too many Vostoks...









To me this brushed 090 looks insane!!!! what am I gonna do with you Meranom...

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Shootist

Brushed? Omg I need one

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DM71

jose-CostaRica said:


> Oh my God did you see this?? just when Im thinking that I have too many Vostoks...
> 
> View attachment 2865921
> 
> 
> To me this brushed 090 looks insane!!!! what am I gonna do with you Meranom...
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Man, I shouldn't click those links when a reply is made to this thread!!!!!o| I love it and I was going to buy one, then I realize they used that green lume on the dial. But why? Why have they gone to the green lume instead of the white lume of the first SE versions? I really don't like that green lume,


----------



## DM71

plazzi said:


> Btw I own this beauty


What a nice picture! The watch looks fantastic (I'm wearing the same one today ; ))


----------



## Shootist

jose-CostaRica said:


> Oh my God did you see this?? just when Im thinking that I have too many Vostoks...
> 
> View attachment 2865921
> 
> 
> To me this brushed 090 looks insane!!!! what am I gonna do with you Meranom...
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Well damn, I just pulled the trigger. I couldn't resist that brushed finish.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Shootist said:


> Well damn, I just pulled the trigger. I couldn't resist that brushed finish.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Uuuf man I'm so damn tempted... but I already own an SE with that dial so I'll be checking which other dials will be on this awesome 090

using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

DM71 said:


> Man, I shouldn't click those links when a reply is made to this thread!!!!!o| I love it and I was going to buy one, then I realize they used that green lume on the dial. But why? Why have they gone to the green lume instead of the white lume of the first SE versions? I really don't like that green lume,


To me the green numerals are just perfect, the green tint resembles the original dial pretty well, to me the only and biggest distractor is the ultra white lume on the beautiful hands

using Tapatalk!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Ooh guys and talking about dials... check these out!









According to meranom the creamish one is fully lumed!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## stubborn_beast

jose-CostaRica said:


> Ooh guys and talking about dials... check these out!
> 
> View attachment 2867129
> 
> 
> According to meranom the creamish one is fully lumed!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


These look tremendous. I have always wanted the big 12-3-6-9 number design to include second markers. Anybody have an idea when they will be available?


----------



## alexwatch

It's about time Vostok made dials without date windows. The look is pure and simple Bravo.


----------



## Shootist

alexwatch said:


> It's about time Vostok made dials without date windows. The look is pure and simple Bravo.


Yes. My first one has a date window and I wish it didn't.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

jose-CostaRica said:


> Oh my God did you see this?? just when Im thinking that I have too many Vostoks...
> 
> View attachment 2865921
> 
> 
> To me this brushed 090 looks insane!!!! what am I gonna do with you Meranom...
> 
> using Tapatalk!


*deep breath..

I already got that dial, and I think I'll wait for the sunburst brushed case instead of radial brushed case.

#recoveringvostokaddict


----------



## klaus357

stylish.accountant said:


> *deep breath..
> 
> I already got that dial, and I think I'll wait for the sunburst brushed case instead of radial brushed case.
> 
> #recoveringvostokaddict


WHO is that nice babe in your avatar?


----------



## stylish.accountant

klaus357 said:


> WHO is that nice babe in your avatar?


That's Kate Upton. I bet Vostok can double its international sale easily if they can get her to be Vostok's brand ambassador. LOL.


----------



## ejes

I would absolutely love a SE with a full lume, scuba dude, no=date face with arrowed hands in 090 or 710 case.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Make mine a 100 se, no date, 725 bezel, black scuba dude dial, brushed topside, polished sides....


----------



## Yarbles

How cool would a metro 2030 Amphibia SE homage be ?!!

I know there was some kind of a knock off watch already given away with a special edition of the game.....I read it posted on these forums...


----------



## Hartig

jose-CostaRica said:


> Ooh guys and talking about dials... check these out!
> 
> View attachment 2867129
> 
> 
> According to meranom the creamish one is fully lumed!
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Give me... now!


----------



## Hartig

stubborn_beast said:


> These look tremendous. I have always wanted the big 12-3-6-9 number design to include second markers. Anybody have an idea when they will be available?


Well they do have these dials:
Amphibian Classic 090660 Meranom.com

but I always found them a bit cluttery looking. Maybe I'll get one to see in person and make up my mind.


----------



## ChillBill

I want one now, must resist, it's another week til payday :-(


----------



## lucky watch

ChillBill said:


> I want one now, must resist, it's another week til payday :-(


----------



## Seikomasochist

I want to buy so many of these SE watches in different styles - and at this price, it's a possibility! I can't wait until Meranom is back in stock with the ones I like.


----------



## DolleDolf

Hartig said:


> but I always found them a bit cluttery looking..


Looks pretty clean to me in RL.



Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx

Just Beautiful


----------



## fliegerchrono

Just ordered this one, se 100725 only on a black rubber strap!


----------



## dinocro

fliegerchrono said:


> Just ordered this one, se 100725 only on a black rubber strap!


Hey! I was just thinking of ordering this one myself (for my first Vostok). Pardon my ignorance, but how did you order it with a different strap? Is there an extra charge for that?

By the way, it doesn't seem to me the 100s are getting enough love. An overlooked gem, I think.


----------



## dinocro

Looking to buy my very first Vostok, and I've really been going back and forth on whether to get an Amphibian classic or SE. I like the idea of an all-Russian-made classic, but I much prefer the looks of the SEs. Leaving aside the question of misaligned hands, dials, etc., I think maybe I could love the "adulterated," part-Chinese version, as long as the performance/longevity is at least equal to that of the classic. Is anyone here concerned about the Chinese parts or the assembly of said parts? Only time will tell, I guess, but is there any reason to think these SEs won't perform as well or last as long as the classics?

(Yes, I know-buy one of each! But my budget is very tight, and I can't really see allowing myself a second one until at least 2016, however _very, very_ _tempted_ I might be.)


----------



## Kukaruz

I understand your concerns, but if Mr. Meranom would not have told us that some parts are from China, I think no one would have noticed.



dinocro said:


> I much prefer the looks of the SEs.


Then you know what to do (get both of course, jk







)


----------



## domoon

On SE, only hands and dial that comes from China iirc. The movement and case is still russian original afaik. So no worry with longevity since it will be the same with classic fibby 

talkapatled


----------



## fliegerchrono

dinocro said:


> Hey! I was just thinking of ordering this one myself (for my first Vostok). Pardon my ignorance, but how did you order it with a different strap? Is there an extra charge for that?
> 
> By the way, it doesn't seem to me the 100s are getting enough love. An overlooked gem, I think.


It is also my first Vostok, looking forward to it. I had contact with Meranom (I think his name is Dimitri) over facebookchat, very friendly guy. He said that if I mentioned it with my order he would slip it on a rubber strap in stead of a nato! Great service! I think 100's look great a bit bigger than the 420 yet not a large watch!


----------



## fliegerchrono

What are the experiences here with delivery times from Meranom?


----------



## Kukaruz

fliegerchrono said:


> What are the experiences here with delivery times from Meranom?


Ordered in September 2014, a few days later they sent it away, the parcel took a week to get Moscow over Kazan. Customs were fast, and it was sent abroad the same day. All in all it took 23 days to my house, pretty happy with that.


----------



## meranom

fliegerchrono said:


> What are the experiences here with delivery times from Meranom?


Filtered on Netherlands


----------



## Hartig

DolleDolf said:


> Looks pretty clean to me in RL.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


That is not the same dial (but my favorite style)...
It is pretty much the same, but without minute markers and only 4 lume dots.

Compare dial #660:










with #913:


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm really enjoying my new SE, love that dial!


----------



## fliegerchrono

meranom said:


> Filtered on Netherlands


That looks promising!


----------



## Vodalex

jose-CostaRica said:


> I'm really enjoying my new SE, love that dial!


Ordered a blue one in 100 case.. Yours looks fantastic!!


----------



## captain_hx

dinocro said:


> By the way, it doesn't seem to me the 100s are getting enough love. An overlooked gem, I think.


Had the 100 for a year and I just coulnt bond with it. Swapted to 710 and it was instant love.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Vodalex said:


> Ordered a blue one in 100 case.. Yours looks fantastic!!


thank you brother, congratulations I'm sure that is the perfect combo for this dial!, despite I really like the 110 case, the first thing I though while unboxing mine was this should look amazing on a 100 case and even better on a brushed one... this new SS bezel is very wide and shiny (and very nice too!) so the already extended surface of the 110 case just adds more to the eye. oh and you will love the strap it's very well made!


----------



## Vodalex

Sounds good! Too bad i will not be able to see how (bad) the stock lume is. I will get this watch already with new custom russian lume perfectly made by a russian forum member from watch.ru. If I am lucky i will get it till the end of this month or beginning of march. Pictures will follow.


----------



## shandy

jose-CostaRica said:


> Oh my God did you see this?? just when Im thinking that I have too many Vostoks...
> 
> View attachment 2865921
> 
> 
> To me this brushed 090 looks insane!!!! what am I gonna do with you Meranom...
> 
> using Tapatalk!


just hit the buy it now on their eBay site! Now the wait! I have a vintage amphibian, the one with the crown at 1'O'clock and was looking around for another then spied this on eBay last night and did a search and found this thread!
very excited to get my first new Russian watch. I just loved all the design aspects of this one, love the green lume and brushed case plus the black bezel insert.
i am guessing they still use acrylic for the crystal? Hope so as its my preferred material ( I own lots of vintage watches!!)
Will post pictures when it gets here. I am guessing three weeks, I am in Canada.


----------



## lucky watch

Nice one *Shandy*. Still acrylic, look forward to your pictures....................b-)



shandy said:


> just hit the buy it now on their eBay site! Now the wait! I have a vintage amphibian, the one with the crown at 1'O'clock and was looking around for another then spied this on eBay last night and did a search and found this thread!
> very excited to get my first new Russian watch. I just loved all the design aspects of this one, love the green lume and brushed case plus the black bezel insert.
> i am guessing they still use acrylic for the crystal? Hope so as its my preferred material ( I own lots of vintage watches!!)
> Will post pictures when it gets here. I am guessing three weeks, I am in Canada.


----------



## shandy

lucky watch said:


> Nice one *Shandy*. Still acrylic, look forward to your pictures....................b-)


Thanks mate. Looks like there's a lot of Brits on the Russian Forum I grew up in Dawlish but have lived in Canada since 1999 though hope to be moving back home this year. Shopshire is a beautiful county.


----------



## amil




----------



## shandy

Oh my Amil, you have made me very glad I jumped on board for this one!
Thank you for such detailed photos. What are your initial thoughts on it?


----------



## ChillBill

I love these watches. Especially the 120.

Do any of you guys know how often new stock goes on sale? I neeeeeed onnnnnneeee!

B


----------



## amil

shandy said:


> Oh my Amil, you have made me very glad I jumped on board for this one!
> Thank you for such detailed photos. What are your initial thoughts on it?


very good


----------



## Oliverb

Ordered the green Neptune earlier today after getting an email that they were back in stock. Bundled the order with a Scuba Dude case back and a 24xx escapement assembly for another of my watches. Used the WUS2013 code for the small discount in addition to free shipping offered.


----------



## Shootist

amil said:


>


I'm so glad I pulled the trigger on this one. It looks amazing. Now the waiting.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## dinocro

amil said:


>


Great comparison pics! I've been wondering about those 090SE cases-despite the spec diagrams, I thought they might be bigger. It's not my imagination, right? The SE is thicker and maybe a little bigger all around?


----------



## DolleDolf

Hartig said:


> That is not the same dial .....without minute markers and only 4 lume dots....


I noticed that today browsing the meranom website. Hey better late than never.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

shandy said:


> just hit the buy it now on their eBay site! Now the wait! I have a vintage amphibian, the one with the crown at 1'O'clock and was looking around for another then spied this on eBay last night and did a search and found this thread!
> very excited to get my first new Russian watch. I just loved all the design aspects of this one, love the green lume and brushed case plus the black bezel insert.
> i am guessing they still use acrylic for the crystal? Hope so as its my preferred material ( I own lots of vintage watches!!)
> Will post pictures when it gets here. I am guessing three weeks, I am in Canada.


Great move shandy! I'm sure you will enjoy it very very much.









using Tapatalk!


----------



## JonS1967

The brushed finish, the 090 case, the dial, and the bezel... I'm afraid it was just too much to resist. Incoming!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Naughty Meranom, posting these pictures on Facebook without letting me know...............:-|


----------



## sorcer




----------



## dutchassasin

923 case (brass with galvanic gold 3 mkm plating)
Stamped case back with laser etched personal number.
Gilded hands.
Aluminium plated dial.
Genuine leather strap.

Prepare your wallets gentlemen!


----------



## Mister Mike

The first "Komandirskie SE." I like it!


----------



## Twotone60

The 100 case series looks great and I'm tempted, but have one question: did they improve the crown? I have a white radio room and a classic scuba dude and the two shortcomings are the 18mm lugs, addressed here, and the dodgy crown. You have to "catch it just right," to wind instead of changing the time.


----------



## taike

Twotone60 said:


> The 100 case series looks great and I'm tempted, but have one question: did they improve the crown? I have a white radio room and a classic scuba dude and the two shortcomings are the 18mm lugs, addressed here, and the dodgy crown. You have to "catch it just right," to wind instead of changing the time.


The "dodgy" crown action you describe is one of the hallmarks of the Vostok movements. That won't be changing anytime soon. What many are hoping for is that the folded crown will be replaced with a solid one.


----------



## shandy

Just wondering what the lug width is on the 090? I have a spare Breitling Calf in brown which has been languishing in my spare strap box since I sold my Breitling last year. I reckon it would look great on my incoming 090SE, it's 22mm.


----------



## shandy

Just answered my own question and looked at the dimensions Meranom posted and yay, it does fit! Looking forward to what that strap will look like on it.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I just saw these on Instagram. Does anybody have any info on them?


----------



## Kukaruz

KarmaToBurn said:


> I just saw these on Instagram. Does anybody have any info on them?


Specially made watch for the Spanish Relojes Especiales watch forum,

Link: Resumen Vostok RE SE - Proyecto Vostok RE SE


----------



## KarmaToBurn

Kukaruz said:


> Specially made watch for the Spanish Relojes Especiales watch forum,
> 
> Link: Resumen Vostok RE SE - Proyecto Vostok RE SE


I guess I won't be getting one if those then :-d


----------



## arkhanson

i'm looking for 420 case amphibian se, but they're already out of stock.. beautiful pieces
does anybody know how often goes on sale? espacially 120 and 420 case?


----------



## ejes

Twotone60 said:


> The 100 case series looks great and I'm tempted, but have one question: did they improve the crown? I have a white radio room and a classic scuba dude and the two shortcomings are the 18mm lugs, addressed here, and *the dodgy crown. You have to "catch it just right," to wind instead of changing the time.*


With a little practice, you'll be able to hit it every time. Each of my Amphibia watches is just a little different in finding the sweet spots, but that's some of their charm. I also understand that the looseness of the crown and stem is actually functional in that it is, at least partly, how the watches remain shockproof. I think I read that it keeps the stem free floating so it doesn't bang around on the internal parts when the watch suffers an impact. I might be oversimplifying it; someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mister Mike

shandy said:


> Just wondering what the lug width is on the 090? I have a spare Breitling Calf in brown which has been languishing in my spare strap box since I sold my Breitling last year. I reckon it would look great on my incoming 090SE, it's 22mm.


You're in luck! It is indeed 22mm.


----------



## ChillBill

Friends, Comrades and countrymen, 

I have finally pulled the trigger on the SE. I can't wait until it arrives.

Cheers
B


----------



## JonS1967

ChillBill said:


> Friends, Comrades and countrymen,
> 
> I have finally pulled the trigger on the SE. I can't wait until it arrives.
> 
> Cheers
> B


Congrats! This dial/bezel combo looks good in the 100 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

Yay! According to the email I just got from Meranom my 090725S has been shipped and is on its way.
Can any Canadian customers give me a rough idea of how long shipping takes?


----------



## meranom

shandy said:


> Yay! According to the email I just got from Meranom my 090725S has been shipped and is on its way.
> Can any Canadian customers give me a rough idea of how long shipping takes?


Usually 2-3 weeks.


----------



## zumzum5150

meranom said:


> Usually 2-3 weeks.


Hopefully the same goes for my ebay order 111591988393..I am really looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## shandy

meranom said:


> Usually 2-3 weeks.


Thats great, thanks so much. Have been very impressed with your communications thus far, a great many internet companies could learn a lot from you !


----------



## astroworks

meranom said:


> Usually 2-3 weeks.


Hi Meranom, when will you restock this? Thank you!


Amphibian SE 110725S
$129.00


----------



## shandy

Just checking the tracking on mine and its cleared customs in Moscow and is now being processed at the international exchange so I am guessing it should be on a plane heading to Canada within a couple of days?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

shandy said:


> Just checking the tracking on mine and its cleared customs in Moscow and is now being processed at the international exchange so I am guessing it should be on a plane heading to Canada within a couple of days?


correct!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## shandy

Thanks Jose, I have four Russian watches heading my way at the moment so it's going to be a fun few weeks. This one, a vintage Sekonda, a pink dial Slava and a Cali dial Slava both NOS.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

shandy said:


> Thanks Jose, I have four Russian watches heading my way at the moment so it's going to be a fun few weeks. This one, a vintage Sekonda, a pink dial Slava and a Cali dial Slava both NOS.


wow you'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## DJW GB

Sent on 10th , here in UK on 20th sat at post office for 2 days:-| . Worth the wait though . Really happy. DW.


----------



## shandy

Wonderful photos, they are making me want mine to get here even quicker! I just noticed that it's left Russia so hopefully it won't be long now!


----------



## DJW GB

Won't be long . its worth the wait.

sent from Billy super-Duper


----------



## JonS1967

astroworks said:


> Hi Meranom, when will you restock this? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Amphibian SE 110725S
> $129.00


I just purchased the 090 version of this watch. I might be willing to sell my 110 SE like in your picture. PM me if you're interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

Package from Mother Russia....
Great service from Meranom, quick delivery and with a very nice rubber strap in stead of a NATO!


----------



## JonS1967

This 090 SE is becoming one of my personal favorites. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

My 090SE has arrived in Canada so hopefully by this time next week it will be on my wrist!


----------



## Yarbles

I agree , its all about the 090 and the 710 for me ,with honourable mention of the Neptune and 420 cases.


I'd love a 710 with 555 face in blue with red paddle hands !


----------



## shandy

Just had a tracking up date and was wondering if any Canadians can help, this message has come up on the tracking, does this mean My watch is being given extra review by customs? I have not had this message before.


2015/02/26 / 16:24Item has been presented to Canada Border Services Agency for customs review.International Inbound Registered 


----------



## GuessWho

shandy said:


> Just had a tracking up date and was wondering if any Canadians can help, this message has come up on the tracking, does this mean My watch is being given extra review by customs? I have not had this message before.
> 
> 
> 2015/02/26 / 16:24Item has been presented to Canada Border Services Agency for customs review.International Inbound Registered 


Yes, it means that they are going to open up the package and inspect. You'll be able to tell they opened it because it will get resealed with yellow tape that has the CBSA coat of arms on it. You will likely have to pay around $15 on delivery as well for "processing", even if no taxes are due.


----------



## shandy

Thanks for that, I figured it would be that so will make sure I have th cash handy when the postie arrives. Not a bad, one in fifty watches stopped.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Day three so not run in at all, yet +11 secs a day, not bad, not bad at all....


----------



## Shootist

Mine arrived in the U.S. today. Hopefully I will have it in hand next week.


----------



## Shootist

DJW GB said:


> Sent on 10th , here in UK on 20th sat at post office for 2 days:-| . Worth the wait though . Really happy. DW.
> 
> View attachment 3065602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065610
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065618


Any chance for a wrist shot?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## gprspeter

Hello! When will be available again the green Neptune SE? Thanks!


----------



## shandy

Mine has cleared customs but I have no idea if I have fees to pay, I guess I will find out soon enough!


----------



## DJW GB

Hi Shootist , here is a couple of pic's it is a job to give a true pic but here you go . Bare in mind the size is 48 mm lug to lug and my wrist is about 59 mm . It looks tight but it's not . DW.























QUOTE=Shootist;13349018]Any chance for a wrist shot?

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## JonS1967

DJW GB said:


> Hi Shootist , here is a couple of pic's it is a job to give a true pic but here you go . Bare in mind the size is 48 mm lug to lug and my wrist is about 59 mm . It looks tight but it's not . DW.
> 
> View attachment 3143530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143570
> QUOTE=Shootist;13349018]Any chance for a wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Looks awesome! Can't wait for mine to arrive. Thanks for whetting my appetite!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

Thanks so much for the wrist shots, it looks wonderul! Mines through customs now so hopefully this week I will be able to post another wristshot!
it looks so well made in these pictures as well, a good solid lump of metal on the wrist! Can't wait for summer and go swimming with it!


----------



## Shootist

DJW GB said:


> Hi Shootist , here is a couple of pic's it is a job to give a true pic but here you go . Bare in mind the size is 48 mm lug to lug and my wrist is about 59 mm . It looks tight but it's not . DW.
> 
> View attachment 3143530
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143570
> QUOTE=Shootist;13349018]Any chance for a wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

That is exactly what I need to get me through. Mine should be here this week.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist

My 090 just arrived. I am so happy they added a brushed finish to the lineup. Looks great.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Shootist said:


> My 090 just arrived. I am so happy they added a brushed finish to the lineup. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Congrats! Pics????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootist




----------



## shandy

Oh man looking at those shots shootist I wish that Canada Post Pony Express division which seems to be how mine get delivered would feed the horses a bit more! Mid week tomorrow and still the tracking says released from Customs Missasauga which is the other side of the country!

congratulations, it looks great on your wrist.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Beautiful! don't you love that Tropic strap?? the vintage look and the confort is simply great

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Shootist

jose-CostaRica said:


> Beautiful! don't you love that Tropic strap?? the vintage look and the confort is simply great
> 
> using Tapatalk!


I like the 090 so much that I'm probably going to order the standard version to be my beater for work.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vodalex

Shootist said:


> I like the 090 so much that I'm probably going to order the standard version to be my beater for work.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


 This is a really great decision. I have ordered 090659 and this is a superior watch!!

Got my 420621SE back yesterday from my friend who relumed the dial in a beatiful white lume. The stock one was not nice..

Check this out:


----------



## Martins.

Vodalex said:


> This is a really great decision. I have ordered 090659 and this is a superior watch!!
> 
> Got my 420621SE back yesterday from my friend who relumed the dial in a beatiful white lume. The stock one was not nice..
> 
> Check this out:


Super!!


----------



## jaykim

I just added $10 metal bracelet to my SE. I think it looks good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

I see the 090SE some of us have purchased is now sold out, glad I jumped in when I did!


----------



## Shootist

shandy said:


> I see the 090SE some of us have purchased is now sold out, glad I jumped in when I did!


I saw that when I was going to order another this afternoon. Maybe I'll order a standard version as a beater.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150

I wonder how much longer will the wait be for my brushed 090SE to get to me. Processed 2-13 and the last info showing is on 2-23 left the sorting center. Maybe sometime around April?.. sigh... Just keep them pics coming guys. they look fantastic.


----------



## hun23

Received Monday.


----------



## Shootist

zumzum5150 said:


> I wonder how much longer will the wait be for my brushed 090SE to get to me. Processed 2-13 and the last info showing is on 2-23 left the sorting center. Maybe sometime around April?.. sigh... Just keep them pics coming guys. they look fantastic.


Mine took about a month

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo

The minute hand is dangling and out of sync. I am not sure if I can repair it myself or take it in to a jeweler.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Papichulo said:


> The minute hand is dangling and out of sync. I am not sure if I can repair it myself or take it in to a jeweler.


Yes it can be repaired, seach some pages back here I posted how to fix the stuttering

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Vodalex

jose-CostaRica said:


> Yes it can be repaired, seach some pages back here I posted how to fix the stuttering
> 
> using Tapatalk!


But you have to admit that it is weird to need a repair for a 99 $ watch..


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I agree!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## shandy

Well, just,got off the phone with Canada post as my 090se has been cleared through customs since the 1st and is still showing the same clearance message.
so I thought a phone call to a human might help as I have two Slava's also showing cleared and processed in Missasauga since the 4th and 5th and no updates!

Firstly fellow Canucks. If you find your tracking frozen then phone the 1866 number provided by Canada post, it can save a lot of frustration as they have access to more detailed information!

So, for this one. It cleared customs and I have nothing to pay but it is still on the customs side of the fence at the sorting warehouse, apparently customs can be a little slow in transferring cleared items to the Canada Post side for dispatch.
so it's not being held and has cleared, just stuck in a pile of other mail!!

As to the two Slava's which actually I was much more concerned about as they are both quite rare, make that very rare! Well, according to tracking they were processed into CP's hands on the 4th and 5th of this month and are still in Missasauga only according to the lady on the phone they are in fact in Toronto now so if going by truck they should be both here by Monday next week, possibly, though I am not holding my breath, Friday this week!

Moral of the story. If you do not see your watches updated for over five days then give them a call!

Whats even more galling is a friend of mine in California ordered her's after me and has it on her wrist now, gotta love Canada Post!


----------



## DJW GB

Aaah the joy's of the post :-( , still on their way soon Ian :-! Cannot wait to see them , the strap on the 090 is very comfortable and worth the wait . DW.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Vodalex

*Vostok Amfibia 100722S relumed.*


----------



## JonS1967

This arrived on Monday but I couldn't make it into my office to pick it until today. It's very nice in person. I really like it! 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandy

Yes! Arrived today and no customs fees thank goodness!
Fit and finish is better than I thought it would be. A few sharp edges on the case sides but those cannot be felt on the wrist.
The dial is really well done as are the hands and the rubber strap is super soft and comfortable.
Overall for the price it's a steal I think and feels almost as well made as my old Seiko OM, Very impressed and Meranom were a pleasure to deal with and the watch was well packed but not over packed which I like for environmental concerns.
Here are a quick shot.


----------



## jaykim

Arrived yesterday. Vostok Neptune SE 960 green one from meranom. My Watch runs around 4 Sec per day so far. Awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim

More pictures of my new Vostok Neptune SE green. Still around 4-5 s/d (3days). 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150

Ordered my 090SE from Meranom Ebay and its still out there.. Should I be worried or just be patient?


----------



## taike

zumzum5150 said:


> Ordered my 090SE from Meranom Ebay and its still out there.. Should I be worried or just be patient?


Very patient


----------



## shandy

You are in the US and the same state as a friend of mine who lives just outside of SF. She got hers four days before I did and she order a couple of days after me! 
Mine took exactly a month to get here. I am in Canada. Mind, it can't all be blamed on the Soviet side, in fact that seemed to run fairly smoothly. Mine sat in the sorting depot on the other side of Canada for almost two weeks!


----------



## meranom

zumzum5150 said:


> Ordered my 090SE from Meranom Ebay and its still out there.. Should I be worried or just be patient?


Please, next time before opening the dispute, contact us.


Date & Time

 Status of Item
 Location
 March 24, 2015 , 10:35 pm 
 Departed USPS Facility 
 BOSTON, MA 02205 
 
 Your item departed our USPS facility in BOSTON, MA 02205 on March 24, 2015 at 10:35 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


   March 24, 2015 , 3:27 pm 
 Arrived at USPS Facility 
 BOSTON, MA 02205 
 March 18, 2015 , 9:50 pm 
 Processed Through Sort Facility 
 ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 


 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 
 


----------



## zumzum5150

Please accept my apology.. I had no intention of opening a dispute. I have since corrected the wrong. It was delivered yesterday and is waiting for me at home.

Regards Steve



meranom said:


> Please, next time before opening the dispute, contact us.
> 
> 
> Date & Time
> Status of Item Location March 24, 2015 , 10:35 pm  Departed USPS Facility
> BOSTON, MA 02205
> Your item departed our USPS facility in BOSTON, MA 02205 on March 24, 2015 at 10:35 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
>   March 24, 2015 , 3:27 pm  Arrived at USPS Facility  BOSTON, MA 02205  March 18, 2015 , 9:50 pm  Processed Through Sort Facility  ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment  


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

What are you guys using to remove the links on your Neptune SEs? My link screws are on so tight that it bent my only precision driver that fit.


----------



## taike

They are split pins, not screws.


----------



## drbobguy

MACHENE.Tech said:


> What are you guys using to remove the links on your Neptune SEs? My link screws are on so tight that it bent my only precision driver that fit.


They aren't screws, just push-pins.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

taike said:


> They are split pins, not screws.





drbobguy said:


> They aren't screws, just push-pins.


I'm in disbelief that I never even noticed the arrows.


----------



## fliegerchrono




----------



## JHogg

Just pulled the trigger on my first Vostok Amphibian, exiting or what! It's the SE on 120 case and khaki nato (as pictured below) from Meranom! Also just ordered a black Hirsch Forest strap to go with, hoping it will be a cracking combo and can't wait to upload some photos when it arrives!


----------



## lucky watch

One of our fellow forums members contacted me recently regarding a travel watch roll. He offered to supply one in camouflage as he knows that's what I like. So I agreed and was genuinely looking forward to its arrival. This is what arrived!
Speaking as an Englishman only someone from South Wales would play such a dastardly trick but rest assured I will get him back.
Should I name and shame? :-d


----------



## DJW GB

I think it would look camouflaged on a line with some washing.;-). DW.


----------



## lucky watch

b-) I just ordered my latest SE. I got my lucky number 7.


----------



## ehou333

lucky watch said:


> b-) I just ordered my latest SE. I got my lucky number 7.
> 
> View attachment 3614042


There are now Komandarsike special editions??


----------



## taike

ehou333 said:


> There are now Komandarsike special editions??


70 pieces to commemorate 70th anniversary of WWII victory. 19 pieces still available.


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I'd really like to know how resistant is the gold plating on this Komandirskie SE.
I think it would be great with a black and orange striped NATO strap, reprising the "St.George's ribbon" theme of the dial.


----------



## lucky watch

They got a blue dialed one on Komandirskie.com but I wanted this limited edition from Meranom. Gold plating is 3 microns.
The *Ribbon of Saint George* or *Saint George's Ribbon* (Russian: Георгиевская ленточка, _Georgiyevskaya lentochka_) constitutes one of the most recognised and respected symbols of military valour in Russia. The ribbon consists of a black and orange bicolour pattern, with three black and two orange stripes. It appears as a component of many high military decorations awarded by Imperial, Soviet, and the current Russian Federation, including the recently revived Order of Saint George and the Cross of Saint George medal, as well as the Soviet Order of Glory award.
It is widely associated with the commemoration of World War II and especially with the units who were awarded the collectiveGuard battle honours during the conflict, due to the usage of the ribbon in the Great Patriotic War victory medal awarded to all personnel, civilian or military, who aided the war effort.


----------



## lucky watch

The blue version.


----------



## lucky watch

Hey I take it all back. *ChrisPH* one of our forum friends made this for me. Takes 5 watches and has 2 extra pockets for tools etc. Snow Camo! perfect for my SE'S.
Let me know if you want one made.....b-)


----------



## chris.ph

looks good mate, and i didnt make it the boss did, patios no problem sewing not a chance lol


----------



## lucky watch

I went to the Doctors and he said sit down Lucky you don't look well. He gave me a thorough examination then asked how many SE'S I have. Nine I replied. He shook his head and wrote me out a prescription. It said buy another SE. As I was leaving he shouted after me *''Ten is the minimum required to be truly awesome''*
So here it is.....................:-d





























Old meets new.


----------



## lucky watch

Who would have thought that we would one day have a Komandirskie SE? only Meranom and what a beauty it is.


----------



## lucky watch

Komandlumskie...............:-d


----------



## Karsten

Gratulate you lucky watch.

It looks stunning in your pictures, and with your lucky number 7 makes it even better. 

Wear it in good health.

PS: I am waiting for the "poor man's version" with blue dial.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## lucky watch

Karsten, I look forward to your pictures,


Karsten said:


> Gratulate you lucky watch.
> 
> It looks stunning in your pictures, and with your lucky number 7 makes it even better.
> 
> Wear it in good health.
> 
> PS: I am waiting for the "poor man's version" with blue dial.


----------



## taike

lucky watch said:


> Who would have thought that we would one day have a Komandirskie SE? only Meranom and what a beauty it is...


#8 joins you


----------



## T4ylormade

JHogg said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first Vostok Amphibian, exiting or what! It's the SE on 120 case and khaki nato (as pictured below) from Meranom! Also just ordered a black Hirsch Forest strap to go with, hoping it will be a cracking combo and can't wait to upload some photos when it arrives!
> View attachment 3570034


I have been eyeing this up for a little while. I finally decided to pull the trigger but they are currently out of stock at Meranom. Any idea on when they will be in stock again?

Also, anyone have a review on the SE 120? Do you recommend it?

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## arkhanson

is there any news about new amphibian se projects? or will 420 se case watches re-stock again?


----------



## Devatrap

Just ordered this watch a week ago! Looks fantastic and I hope it arrives soon enough! Can't wait to have a piece of Russian craftsmanship on my wrist!


----------



## arktika1148

Anyone seen the new ones


----------



## Coug76

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4540562
> View attachment 4540570
> 
> 
> Anyone seen the new ones


*Head explodes*

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## MEzz

Coug76 said:


> *Head explodes*
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


chain reaction head explosion=====> leading to a hasty order . White/Grey dial coming my way.


----------



## Aeterno

What does the letter 'P' mean at the end?

Edit: Stands for "Promotion" time limited discount.

Edit-2: Just what I needed tracking another parcel slowboating way from Chistopol to Moscow...


----------



## Arizone

Aeterno said:


> What does the letter 'P' mean at the end?
> 
> Edit: Stands for "Promotion" time limited discount.
> 
> Edit-2: Just what I needed tracking another parcel slowboating way from Chistopol to Moscow...


No, it means Polished.


----------



## Aeterno

Thanks Arizone that makes more sense!

Grey dial + black sub-dial.
Amphibian SE 150519LW has brushed case.
Amphibian SE 150519LWP has polished case.

Black dial + white sub-dial.
Amphibian SE 150520S has brushed case.
Amphibian SE 150520SP has polished case.


----------



## kev80e

Are these only on Meramon , grey sold out already, having a tantrum !


----------



## JonS1967

Very, very, very, very, very... tempting! I'll probably regret this decision later but I'm going to have to pass as I have several watches requiring service. I just can't justify adding another watch to my collection when others need attention. 

To those of you lucky enough to get one, please post pics when yours arrive. Perhaps I can live vicariously through you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

This is the 710 case, right?


----------



## Coug76

stylish.accountant said:


> This is the 710 case, right?


Nope. This is the *150* case...

I picked up a black dial brushed. SO wish I could have grabbed the gray dial brushed...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## ejes

o| Too slow on the draw...again. Dang it!! Hope they come back in stock.


----------



## stylish.accountant

How is this different from the 710?

Looking forward to the wrist shots once you receive your watch.



Coug76 said:


> Nope. This is the *150* case...
> 
> I picked up a black dial brushed. SO wish I could have grabbed the gray dial brushed...
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Coug76

stylish.accountant said:


> How is this different from the 710?
> 
> Looking forward to the wrist shots once you receive your watch.


They are extremely close. The 150 looks like the love child of a 710 case and a 090 case. The dimensions of a 710 and more of the rounded contours of the 090.


















Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## JonS1967

Coug76 said:


> Nope. This is the *150* case...
> 
> I picked up a black dial brushed. SO wish I could have grabbed the gray dial brushed...
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Congrats! That would have been my choice as well. For what it's worth, I've got this 090 SE with a brushed case and I'm very happy with brushed finish. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

I was tempted to get the gray dial at first but wanted to think about it. When I noticed that the watch had both a sub seconds dial AND a 24 hour hand it was too late for the gray face dial. Still, I am super excited for an unusual piece. Does anyone know of any Amphibias with 24hr movements?

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## JonS1967

The GMT is tempting for sure. If I didn't already have a watch with a GMT complication I would have jumped at this watch. The 150 case looks really cool too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

OK. Cool!

I'm putting my name on the notification list for the grey dial. The black dial looks awesome, but I just can't justify another black dial watch at this moment.



Coug76 said:


> They are extremely close. The 150 looks like the love child of a 710 case and a 090 case. The dimensions of a 710 and more of the rounded contours of the 090.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Arizone

Is it simply the same case but with the hood over the lugs removed? Looks like it. The same happened with the 060 and the 120 case.

The even more ambiguous hands bother me though without any pointer on the end.


----------



## fliegerchrono

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4540562
> View attachment 4540570
> 
> 
> Anyone seen the new ones


Wow! Especially the grey one looks great. Lookong forward to a comparison picture between 150, 090 and 710 cases! Meranom doing a great job again!


----------



## lucky watch

God they went quick. Full marks to Meranom for the new model. Not sure about the hands, like *Arizone *said. Loving the grey.


----------



## GuessWho

Wish I was faster on the draw for the grey one, love the texturing on the dial.

Oh well, I've got enough watches in the mail for the time being


----------



## MEzz

I'll post a comparison when mine arrives 


fliegerchrono said:


> Wow! Especially the grey one looks great. Lookong forward to a comparison picture between 150, 090 and 710 cases! Meranom doing a great job again!


----------



## messyGarage

Beautiful watch.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the first time that a GMT movement it's fitted on Amphibians?
I've see only Vostok Europe with that complication.
Hoping to see that case offered for classic Amphibia...


----------



## Mister Mike

Look at those machined crowns!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Wow those new SE are amazing! I missed one of those... but did not missed one of these!









using Tapatalk!


----------



## Yarbles

Love the textured face.....I'll buy one if I see them in stock!


----------



## Yarbles

Just noticed the second hand is a paddle type also lol


----------



## mibby

Damn! Missed these. :-(

Mind you, I'm still waiting for the 710SE "radio room" I ordered on the 12th. :roll:


----------



## kgo

messyGarage said:


> Beautiful watch.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's the first time that a GMT movement it's fitted on Amphibians?
> I've see only Vostok Europe with that complication.
> Hoping to see that case offered for classic Amphibia...


I think the K-34s are made by Vostok proper, but they don't have the look of a normal Komandirskie.


----------



## Coug76

mibby said:


> Damn! Missed these. :-(
> 
> Mind you, I'm still waiting for the 710SE "radio room" I ordered on the 12th. :roll:


I just got a shipping notice. Packages from Russia have been taking about 15-20 days for me lately.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## fliegerchrono

jose-CostaRica said:


> Wow those new SE are amazing! I missed one of those... but did not missed one of these!
> 
> View attachment 4554946
> 
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Did you order just that one cap? Cause I can't get it done.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fliegerchrono said:


> Did you order just that one cap? Cause I can't get it done.


I bought one last sunday, no I had to add something else to reach the $30 minimum order limit

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Perdendosi

Bah! I was away for our Fourth of July holiday and totally missed out on the 150 series. I sure hope Meranom gets a few more!


----------



## fliegerchrono

They Didn't even mention it on the Meranom Facebookpage, yet they sold out in no time....!


----------



## Perdendosi

fliegerchrono said:


> They Didn't even mention it on the Meranom Facebookpage, yet they sold out in no time....!


They responded to my facebook question, saying the first 150s were "merely prototypes" and more will be coming in the fall.


----------



## MEzz

I was doing my DAILY (!) check of Meranom to see if they had the 960 in green in stock, and I noticed this new 150 category...That is how I was able to snag mine. Shipping notification yesterday, + a 67 cap...woohoo


fliegerchrono said:


> They Didn't even mention it on the Meranom Facebookpage, yet they sold out in no time....!


----------



## Coug76

MEzz said:


> I was doing my DAILY (!) check of Meranom to see if they had the 960 in green in stock, and I noticed this new 150 category...That is how I was able to snag mine. Shipping notification yesterday, + a 67 cap...woohoo


Mine is somewhere between Kazan and Moscow...

Russian Post is *agonizing* during the summer.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mibby

Coug76 said:


> Mine is somewhere between Kazan and Moscow...
> 
> Russian Post is *agonizing* during the summer.


Yep. My last one took 10 days to get from Chistopol to Moscow, then a further 13 days to clear customs!


----------



## Yarbles

I hope the factory production version of the 150 comes with the paddle hands that have the pip on the end......I wonder why those preproduction version are missing the pip?


----------



## OKEAH

Because they are non-pip (pipless) paddles! The missing pips are kept in a secret GRU pip-storage facility in Siberia near Pipstopol.


----------



## OKEAH

OOps, sorry Comrade, too much vodka… (Hammer+Sickle Vodka of course!)


----------



## Aeterno

Progress of a 150SE:

7th leaves Chistopol
9th leaves Kazan
15th arrives international place of exchange Moscow
17th passes through customs in 1 minute

Waiting for departure.


----------



## Coug76

Aeterno said:


> Progress of a 150SE:
> 
> 7th leaves Chistopol
> 9th leaves Kazan
> 15th arrives international place of exchange Moscow
> 17th passes through customs in 1 minute
> 
> Waiting for departure.


Mine has had an almost identical trip so far except that it spent a minute in customs...

I'm not holding my breath. I had another package go "export of international mail" only to show up 3 days later back at Vnukovo. It hasn't moved in 4 days...


----------



## Vodalex

Look at those hands, man


----------



## Arizone

Screw the paddle hands, it all about the sword hands!

Don't forget, full-lume is very likely.


----------



## Vodalex

The paddle hands will be absolutely awesome and fit the normal 24xx movements, so don't screw them.


----------



## sertse

Wow look at those beautiful hands. I hope meranom is willing to also those hands (and bezel) in a 420 case. It'll be the closest reproduction of the old 2209 swing lug I've always wanted...


----------



## lucky watch

b-)


----------



## jose-CostaRica

lucky watch said:


> b-)
> 
> View attachment 4758970


what in the world is that?????? that looks like a million bucks


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Is that for sale somewhere?


----------



## Aeterno

That yellow dial is another forthcoming Meranom SE; apparently there is a blue one like it too.

Meranom on Facebook is where this news seems to originate.


----------



## amil

Daniel Vostok said:


> Is that for sale somewhere?


asap edition?


----------



## Hartig

Looks very cool, is that a sandwich dial?


----------



## Arizone




----------



## Coug76

Very nice stuff. Dimitry is flexing for us...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Wow beautiful new things coming up from Vostok... Meranom says the crown is all stainless steel

using Tapatalk!


----------



## matticai

Looks like Meranom is offering SE 420 & 710 Radio Room's for $80. Act fast, offer expires in 17 minutes


----------



## Arizone

One more new model, similar to the Neptune SE with the indices. New straight hands as well.


----------



## MEzz

This yellow dial looks so good. must have. Did he post the case?


----------



## Arizone

MEzz said:


> This yellow dial looks so good. must have. Did he post the case?


120. Gray dial looks to be the same. Meranom says the blue dial will be 420 case instead.


----------



## meranom

New models available for buying on our site


----------



## claradead

meranom said:


> New models available for buying on our site


I GOT THE YELLOW ONE THANKS MERANOM


----------



## lucky watch

*Yippee*.................................................|>


----------



## taike

Yellow sure went quick


----------



## MEzz

oh man! missed the yellow. That was very fast.


----------



## kgo

Original pics of the yellow didn't have much sunburst. But that main pic on meranom is nice.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Thunderdaddy

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4802290
> View attachment 4802298
> View attachment 4802306


You lucky, lucky man!


----------



## Devatrap

Are Vostoks known for having dials not completely aligned with the watch hands? My hour hand is not center to any of the hour markings. Only after a few minutes does the hour hand center over the hour mark.


----------



## arogle1stus

After only recieving my 1st Vostok Komanderiske I'm smitten by everything about it
But my newly purchased Komanderiskie pales in comparison to the Amphibia SE 400 case.
Is Meranom a dealer? Need to touch base with him to purchase this watch.

X traindriver Art


----------



## meranom

The factory declare that according their standards a minute hand deviation could be within 6 minutes.


----------



## arktika1148

Thunderdaddy said:


> You lucky, lucky man!


Thanks mate


----------



## meranom

arogle1stus said:


> After only recieving my 1st Vostok Komanderiske I'm smitten by everything about it
> But my newly purchased Komanderiskie pales in comparison to the Amphibia SE 400 case.
> Is Meranom a dealer? Need to touch base with him to purchase this watch.
> 
> X traindriver Art


----------



## kgo

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4802290


That dial on the 24 hour looks more metallic and silver'y than the pictures on meranom, which look more gray. Please describe how it looks in person. Still torn on this vs black dial if they come back.


----------



## arktika1148

kgo said:


> That dial on the 24 hour looks more metallic and silver'y than the pictures on meranom, which look more gray. Please describe how it looks in person. Still torn on this vs black dial if they come back.


That piccie is a pretty true likeness mate.


----------



## lucky watch

Mine is on its way.................................:-!


*Sender:*
BUYALOV
*Recepient:*
Luckywatch



*Operation*
*Date*
*Place*
*Operation attribute*
*Weight (kg)*
*Declared value (rub)*
*Payment on delivery (rub)*
*Addressed to*
 *ZIP code*
*Post office name*
*ZIP code*
*Address*
 Acceptance
28.07.2015 10:27
422980
CHistopol'
Single
0,185
-
-
104000
Великобритания
Processing
29.07.2015 09:24
422999
CHistopol' MRP
Left the sorting center
-
-
-
Processing
30.07.2015 03:13
420965
Kazan' MSC UOSP
Left the sorting center
-
-
-


----------



## Uros TSI

Mine 100316S SE also on the way


----------



## MEzz

My 150 Se+ snazzy amphibia hat


----------



## sq100

Oh noes! I ordered 2 new SEs and forgot to add the cap.....I meant to add one in the next order...


----------



## Coug76

sq100 said:


> Oh noes! I ordered 2 new SEs and forgot to add the cap.....I meant to add one in the next order...


If the order hasn't shipped you may still be able to add the cap.


----------



## MEzz

It is a very cool hat, you need to get it. As mentioned above, I am sure if you email Meranom, they can fix that for you.


sq100 said:


> Oh noes! I ordered 2 new SEs and forgot to add the cap.....I meant to add one in the next order...


----------



## meranom

sq100 said:


> Oh noes! I ordered 2 new SEs and forgot to add the cap.....I meant to add one in the next order...


hi
which order number?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm so waiting for my Scuba Dude cap!! will proudly wear it!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Phoenix0A

I ordered the SE 710555S, can't wait (Meranom, you have PM about the hat)

I now just saw the SE 710557S with the full lume dial... tempting!


----------



## sq100

meranom said:


> hi
> which order number?


I don't have it at hand, but it's already shipped to Middelburg.


----------



## Coug76

Does anyone know how many of the 150 have been produced thus far?

Just got my 150205 SE. Goodnight Irene. It's my new favorite watch. Hands down.

It seems more comfortable (in my opinion) than the 060, 100, 420, and 710. My old tonneau is close but I don't have a good 18mm rubber strap.

After handling it and wearing it, the 150 case seems like a open lug 090. The bezel is decisively functional for a 24 hr watch.

It has definite wrist presence.

Vostok and Dimitry have produced a gorgeous product.

I only wish I had been able to snag a gray dial version. Despite that, the black dial with black strap are really great.

The only thing I would change is the shipping time. A month is a long time, Russian Post hate me...


----------



## Perdendosi

Coug76 said:


> Does anyone know how many of the 150 have been produced thus far?
> 
> Just got my 150205 SE. Goodnight Irene. It's my new favorite watch. Hands down.
> 
> It seems more comfortable (in my opinion) than the 060, 100, 420, and 710. My old tonneau is close but I don't have a good 18mm rubber strap.
> 
> After handling it and wearing it, the 150 case seems like a open lug 090. The bezel is decisively functional for a 24 hr watch.
> 
> It has definite wrist presence.
> 
> Vostok and Dimitry have produced a gorgeous product.
> 
> I only wish I had been able to snag a gray dial version. Despite that, the black dial with black strap are really great.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the shipping time. A month is a long time, Russian Post hate me...


So nice! Congrats!
It's just a shame Vostok makes so few of the really awesome models.


----------



## Perdendosi

Phoenix0A said:


> I ordered the SE 710555S, can't wait (Meranom, you have PM about the hat)
> 
> I now just saw the SE 710557S with the full lume dial... tempting!


Ak! Such a nice watch!









Too bad I have the Lew & Huey Phantom all-lume dial on preorder (and a shortage of funds... and a shortage of spots in my watchbox)!


----------



## MEzz

must...resist...full...lume


----------



## blackdot

Is anyone else encountering the error?

My friend is attempting to buy his first Fibby. He hasn't been able to add the item to cart. The cap is a compulsory freebie - :-!. But, the "option" doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## taike

Appears to be a glitch for that model, as it works ok for the 420 radio room.


----------



## blackdot

Alright, cheers. Sitting tight until Meranom sorts this.


----------



## meranom

blackdot said:


> Alright, cheers. Sitting tight until Meranom sorts this.


hello
corrected


----------



## blackdot

Thank you! 

I have let my friend know. Edit/ He has successfully placed the order.


----------



## Phoenix0A

Heads up (not mine)....

VOSTOK Amphibia 1967 Diver SE 090 Classic 2415 Automatic Watch 090555BC | eBay


----------



## sq100

So the Russian post was really fast this time, ordered on 26-07 and delivered today 08-08. These new models look awesome in the flesh and therefore I made some pictures to share with you.
Big thumbsup to Meranom |>|>

Model 710555S














































The tropic pattern strap is a cool strap, like it way better than the normal rubber.










Model 120360NK


----------



## lucky watch

Sq100 those are truly awesome............................


----------



## Phoenix0A

sq100 said:


>


That's a beauty.... Glad I got my order in for the same model before they went out of stock.


----------



## hanshananigan

Great pics! Now the big question... How's the lume?


----------



## sq100

hanshananigan said:


> Great pics! Now the big question... How's the lume?


Well, first off let me say I really don't care about lume myself. But this should give a little insight. I think it's about the same as other SE models.


----------



## geodesigner

sq100 said:


> I think it's about the same as other SE models.


Which is to say, pretty weak 

I really wish the lume were better. I mean, we mere mortals can source enough real Superluminova from Switzerland to relume a dozen watches cheaply, why can't Vostok / Meranom buy that in bulk and dillute the price in the price of a few hundred watches? Is it a licensing thing? Is there an embargo of sorts?

Maybe Dimitry could chime in!


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Phoenix0A said:


> That's a beauty.... Glad I got my order in for the same model before they went out of stock.


Not out of stock... Amphibian SE 710555S Meranom.com


----------



## Uros TSI

sq100 said:


> Well, first off let me say I really don't care about lume myself. But this should give a little insight. I think it's about the same as other SE models.


Is the crown machined metal or pressed sheet metal?


----------



## sq100

Uros TSI said:


> Is the crown machined metal or pressed sheet metal?


It's not a pressed sheet metal crown, looks and feels different than the older SE models.


----------



## Coug76

sq100 said:


> It's not a pressed sheet metal crown, looks and feels different than the older SE models.


Here are a couple of close photos. The SE version feels much more conscientiously crafted than the typical crown. It's significantly better finished than the current production crowns and notably better than my mid 80's tonneau crown. The details were definitely attended to.

I hope that the typical month or so of break in period will slow the movement down a bit. My 2426.12 is running between 20-30 seconds fast per day. We'll see after a couple of weeks how it settles down.


















Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## jose-CostaRica

These new crowns are machined on stainless steel

using Tapatalk!


----------



## James_

I'm thinking of joining the AWOC again. But I have a question... are the movements any better? 


I sold all my Amphibias because every one of them had some sort of issue. I don't just mean inaccurate and all the other "quirks". I mean randomly stopping, stopping when the crown is screwed back in then having to fiddle with the crown to make sure it wasn't screwed in too tight. But that eventually never worked.

The last Amphibia I had after selling all the SE's was my Scuba Dude mod which I thought I would have forever. Woke up one morning to find it had lost 1 hour. Had to let it go.

I was so proud of my Amphibia collection but eventually they all felt like broken watches.

So has the movement been slightly refined along with the crown? Or will it ever be?


----------



## ehou333

I'm hoping we can soon purchase these new crowns separately!


----------



## Proenski

Lovely but I'm going to tweak it a bit


----------



## bast111

are you going to change anything ?


----------



## kakefe

my SE 120359NB just arrived. 
sharing some photos... dial is dark grey darker than n seen on the web . and nato is black ( on the web seen like grey) 
in general i like it.. looks solid.. lume not tested yet..
















with my LD








Sent from my Mobile


----------



## blackdot

Are the hands silver or black?


----------



## kakefe

blackdot said:


> Are the hands silver or black?


black..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike




----------



## hydrate

My 420416LW just arrived, really happy with it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

well well well... so ORIS is using what looks like the very same Tropic homage strap on this $1600 watch, the same strap on our beloved SEs... take a look:

worn&wound | Oris Divers Sixty-Five Review - worn&wound


----------



## lucky watch

Hey James where you been? We missed you. Thought you might have gone over to the Dark Side and bought a Seiko............................:-d



James_ said:


> I'm thinking of joining the AWOC again. But I have a question... are the movements any better?
> 
> I sold all my Amphibias because every one of them had some sort of issue. I don't just mean inaccurate and all the other "quirks". I mean randomly stopping, stopping when the crown is screwed back in then having to fiddle with the crown to make sure it wasn't screwed in too tight. But that eventually never worked.
> 
> The last Amphibia I had after selling all the SE's was my Scuba Dude mod which I thought I would have forever. Woke up one morning to find it had lost 1 hour. Had to let it go.
> 
> I was so proud of my Amphibia collection but eventually they all felt like broken watches.
> 
> So has the movement been slightly refined along with the crown? Or will it ever be?


----------



## DJW GB

Just arrived today as well and i like it . DW.


----------



## lucky watch

Hey what a great thread, the guy that started this must be just awesome...........................b-)

My 120 SE arrived today and its a beauty, thanks *Meranom. *Check this out.


----------



## James_

Been trying out lots of different watches after selling my SE's and Scuba Dude.
Tried buying a Seiko SKX007 twice but there were some alignment issues, so got refunds. Dark side indeed.

I've settled on a Kemmner 007 and a Smiths PRS 40 for the moment, but on the lookout for another 1 or 2 watches. Would love an SE but not too fond of the movement like I said.

Hope you are all well.



lucky watch said:


> Hey James where you been? We missed you. Thought you might have gone over to the Dark Side and bought a Seiko............................:-d


----------



## Proenski

bast111 said:


> are you going to change anything ?


If you are refering to my post; the answer is yes


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Lovely but I'm going to tweak it a bit
> 
> View attachment 4946409


And done!


----------



## bast111

wow, what a beauty !


----------



## JonS1967

jose-CostaRica said:


> well well well... so ORIS is using what looks like the very same Tropic homage strap on this $1600 watch, the same strap on our beloved SEs... take a look:
> 
> worn&wound | Oris Divers Sixty-Five Review - worn&wound


That ORIS is stunning! Would love to get my hands on one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby

Just ordered one of these:


----------



## kgo

Wish those new blue and black ones with the bracelet had a diver's bezel with minutes instead of the hours bezel. On the other hand it saves me from dropping $150. But that burgandy one is starting to look nice...


----------



## lucky watch

Check out the new 420 and 710 cases over at Meranom now....................................


----------



## sq100

The new ones look great, but with the increasing prices, bad €/$ conversion and the rate the new models are introduced I'm gonna have to let these pass by.

Sent from my Vostok by winding backwards


----------



## fhp

I promised not to buy another watch during the summer... But I am a poor weak man. This one will be at home very soon....


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fhp said:


> I promised not to buy another watch during the summer... But I am a poor weak man. This one will be at home very soon....


so beautiful!


----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
Just recieved my Amphibia from Moscow on Weds last.
Naturally it was set to the wrong date, Is there anything as tedious as
resetting the date wheel. Not a 420 tho. It's the 1967. Luv Ivan's plan
so so watches for cheep. Holding at or near COSC standards.

Lou Snutt


----------



## Aeterno

Love the blue SE 420361B. Avoiding Meranom website at the moment because I know what will happen...

o|


----------



## JonS1967

Enjoying my SE.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

Will there be 090M case sword hands with 361b face and bracelet or mesh ? Coz that would be a must by even with currency devalued against the US$...


----------



## lucky watch

Aeterno said:


> Love the blue SE 420361B. Avoiding Meranom website at the moment because I know what will happen...
> 
> o|


Listen. Close your eyes. You can here only my voice. You need the blue. You can only see the blue. Only the blue. Only the blue. Buy the blue, buy the blue, buy the blue.................:-d:-d


----------



## lucky watch

Been trying out the 120 case on some Perlon.

























I do love this 120 case and dial.


----------



## rick deckard

I'm happy for this new found creativity at Vostok. I've already bought the new Amfibia Turbina, the SE 120360NK and the SE 710557S (the last two still have to arrive). New SEs pop up every week, and prices are sadly increasing (disproportionately, IMHO). I have to pass by.


----------



## Dom.H

such nice watches! do you think there is a chance that we can buy these lovely solid stainless steel crowns for our standard amphibias someday?^^


----------



## 103ssv

Fresh from the postman:


----------



## Phoenix0A

103ssv said:


> Fresh from the postman:


Nice! I wish mine was here, I ordered the black dial version before the lume face even came out.


----------



## JonS1967

I wanted to put the SE bezel shown below on a 710 but have had no luck removing it. I've removed many Amphibian bezels without a problem in the past. Any thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

JonS1967 said:


> I wanted to put the SE bezel shown below on a 710 but have had no luck removing it. I've removed many Amphibian bezels without a problem in the past. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On tricky bezels I have used a combination of dental floss and a box cutter knife (with the blade masked with tape to avoid scratching!)

Might be worth a try, pull the dental floss hard so it gets between the bezel and case, lifting it up enough to fit the knife blade in there and pry it up...


----------



## JonS1967

Hartig said:


> On tricky bezels I have used a combination of dental floss and a box cutter knife (with the blade masked with tape to avoid scratching!)
> 
> Might be worth a try, pull the dental floss hard so it gets between the bezel and case, lifting it up enough to fit the knife blade in there and pry it up...


Great top! Thanks, I'll give it a shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Hartig said:


> On tricky bezels I have used a combination of dental floss and a box cutter knife (with the blade masked with tape to avoid scratching!)
> 
> Might be worth a try, pull the dental floss hard so it gets between the bezel and case, lifting it up enough to fit the knife blade in there and pry it up...


Thanks again for the tip! The dental floss was the difference. As I suspected might happen, I broke the blade on the utility knife. A thin bladed screwdriver did the trick though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

The results. Personally, I prefer the 710 case more than the 110 case. I think the transplant was well worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stylish.accountant

JonS1967 said:


> The results. Personally, I prefer the 710 case more than the 110 case. I think the transplant was well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. I'm also thinking of doing a similar thing (from 110 to 100 for me). Any tips on how to do the case swap?

Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

stylish.accountant said:


> Looks good. I'm also thinking of doing a similar thing (from 110 to 100 for me). Any tips on how to do the case swap?
> 
> Sent from my 2014817 using Tapatalk


The case swap is actually quite easy. All you have to do is remove and reinstall the bezel (sometimes this is easier said than done), open the back of the case with a case opening tool, remove the stem, and then the movement comes right out. I can't remember where I saw it, but there's a great tutorial on WUS on how to disassemble A Vostok movement. If you read through that it will explain and show pictures of all the steps I just mentioned including how to remove the stem. It may actually be in the Russian forum stickies. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100

sq100 said:


> The new ones look great, but with the increasing prices, bad €/$ conversion and the rate the new models are introduced I'm gonna have to let these pass by.
> 
> Sent from my Vostok by winding backwards


I couldn't resist anymore and gave in yesterday. Ordered with a nice polo shirt to go with my cap that should arrive this week.


----------



## Yarbles

Anyone know what size the shirts are sized in? A US sized XL is usually a size bigger than euro XL....and US workwear sizes are bigger than US fashion size...


----------



## meranom

Yarbles said:


> Anyone know what size the shirts are sized in? A US sized XL is usually a size bigger than euro XL....and US workwear sizes are bigger than US fashion size...


The polo we offer shirts are regular fit. Usually, I choose M-size for the t-shirts, but that one is quite loose for me. Please see the pictures.


----------



## lucky watch

Hey man what took you so long?.................:-d:-d



sq100 said:


> I couldn't resist anymore and gave in yesterday. Ordered with a nice polo shirt to go with my cap that should arrive this week.


----------



## sq100

lucky watch said:


> Hey man what took you so long?.................:-d:-d


I was on holiday so no time to drool on my screen all day while browsing Meranoms site ;-)


----------



## Inq

I ordered the full lume 710, my first russian watch.


----------



## Phoenix0A

Color me impressed!


----------



## Mister Mike

Just in from Chistopol. I took advantage of the reduced prices on the outgoing SEs, and applied some light customization with a bezel swap and new strap.


----------



## JonS1967

Phoenix0A said:


> Color me impressed!


Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

Just in. THANKS MERANOM


----------



## OKEAH

Phoenix0A said:


> Color me impressed!


Nice, Comrade!  Finally a brushed bezel! If only Meranom would offer brushed cases...


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

I've been thinking about buying that particolar model for weeks... are you satisfacted?
The only thing that kept me doubtful is the fact the bezel is the standard one for normal Amphibias, made of brass.

Thank you.

(sorry, I'm replying to the post about the orange Amphibian SE by Mister Mike, but the pc I'm using right now has an old browser and won't let me quote...)


----------



## Phoenix0A

I believe that bezel is SS, like the one shown here (standard bezel is brass and doesn't have a lumed pip):
Bezel 090 stainless steel Meranom.com



Anatole Sturgeon said:


> I've been thinking about buying that particolar model for weeks... are you satisfacted?
> The only thing that kept me doubtful is the fact the bezel is the standard one for normal Amphibias, made of brass.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> (sorry, I'm replying to the post about the orange Amphibian SE by Mister Mike, but the pc I'm using right now has an old browser and won't let me quote...)


----------



## lucky watch

Come on claradead you cant leave us wondering! Where did you get that strap?.......................



claradead said:


> Just in. THANKS MERANOM
> 
> View attachment 5120002
> 
> View attachment 5120010


----------



## jaykim

This just came on my birthday! Awesome present for myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starman69

Very beautiful, I like the dial (3-6-9-12)


----------



## claradead

lucky watch said:


> Come on claradead you cant leave us wondering! Where did you get that strap?.......................


Not to burst your bubble, but it was custom made for me for this particular model Better pics when I upgrade its buckle!!!


----------



## sq100

jaykim said:


> This just came on my birthday! Awesome present for myself!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! Awesome present indeed :-!


----------



## lucky watch

Bubble bursted.....................:-d



claradead said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but it was custom made for me for this particular model Better pics when I upgrade its buckle!!!
> 
> View attachment 5132498


----------



## Anatole Sturgeon

Phoenix0A said:


> I believe that bezel is SS, like the one shown here (standard bezel is brass and doesn't have a lumed pip):
> Bezel 090 stainless steel Meranom.com


Thank you!


----------



## Mister Mike

Yes, the bezel the orange SE came with was indeed steel. I had plans for that bezel!


----------



## Thelongroad

Can someone perhaps enlighten me regarding the SE420417B (along with the 418 and 419). Are these lugs or configuration the same as the neptune, or can a leather band be put on these quite easily ? I couldn't quite make it out, being a novice and all. Thanks comrades.


----------



## Recoil

Thelongroad said:


> Can someone perhaps enlighten me regarding the SE420417B (along with the 418 and 419). Are these lugs or configuration the same as the neptune, or can a leather band be put on these quite easily ? I couldn't quite make it out, being a novice and all. Thanks comrades.


The 420 and the Neptune 960 are two different cases.

The 420 will take a standard leather strap, the 960 needs a special notched leather strap like this:


----------



## Thelongroad

Recoil said:


> The 420 and the Neptune 960 are two different cases.
> 
> The 420 will take a standard leather strap, the 960 needs a special notched leather strap like this:
> 
> View attachment 5144746


Thanks for that. Is that notched strap available some place ? I have a couple of the 960s and chunky wrists... The standard band is a bit snug.


----------



## Recoil

Thelongroad said:


> Thanks for that. Is that notched strap available some place ? I have a couple of the 960s and chunky wrists... The standard band is a bit snug.


Most strap sellers should have some or buy a new bracelet and adapt it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/diy-solid-link-bracelet-960-neptune-case-933059.html

You could sacrifice one bracelet and use the links to extend the other ones.


----------



## blackdot

Oh no. 

420 Radio Room from Meranom just arrived after a month-long wait.

It doesn't run. Not only is the movement defective, the hour hand is misaligned when I manually put it through a 12h rotation.


----------



## lucky watch

Oh no. Meranom will sort it. Sounds like a long wait...............................:roll:


----------



## smuggled_sheep

Phoenix0A said:


> Color me impressed!




When I was decided I want one of this, its already sold out., only blue available. Those Meranom SEs sure sells really fast, I have to draw faster next time. But I'm always in dilemma if I need to have another Amphibia whenever Meranom releases new models.:think:


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

blackdot said:


> Oh no.
> 
> 420 Radio Room from Meranom just arrived after a month-long wait.
> 
> It doesn't run. Not only is the movement defective, the hour hand is misaligned when I manually put it through a 12h rotation.


I received my 710 radio room and it's defective as well. I was surprised already when I opened the package since the watch wasn't running. Should have wound up enough after it was moved around by post agents. When I set the date it started running but the second hand was very jumpy between the 30 to 45 sec range. I could live with that but the watch stops completely at random occasions. Have to send it back.


----------



## lucky watch

First you need to see your doctor. Tell him normal people don't have a dilemma when Meranom announce a new model they just buy it......................:-d
When you get the medication home follow the instructions on the bottle, to the letter, and make sure you finish the course. b-)



smuggled_sheep said:


> When I was decided I want one of this, its already sold out., only blue available. Those Meranom SEs sure sells really fast, I have to draw faster next time. But I'm always in dilemma if I need to have another Amphibia whenever Meranom releases new models.:think:


----------



## lucky watch

Its still raining here! so I thought I would do a *SOTC* for the SE range. I needed to check that the collection was not getting out of hand.....................:-d


----------



## arogle1stus

Bros:
I jus gotta add this one to my Russian herd.
And I was proud of my Scuba Dude?
This iteration make my Dude look like it had been struck by an ugly stick.
Just hope I get one before they are sold out

Lou Snutt


----------



## JonS1967

lucky watch said:


> Its still raining here! so I thought I would do a *SOTC* for the SE range. I needed to check that the collection was not getting out of hand.....................:-d
> 
> View attachment 5215362


Most impressive collection of SE's! You probably have the same dilemma I do trying to decide which watch to wear on a given day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fhp

Hi comrades,

I received yesterday one of the new models of Meranom, just 15 days after the order!



What to say? The blue dial is beautiful, brighter than the dial of Neptune SE 960 728, which is more blue night.

The specific luminescent indexes make this watch an atypical 420 model, and I think that blue and white indexes and hands are very harmonious.

Again, we see that the finish of this SE is a little bit better than the current production of Vostok. IMHO, it's a beautiful watch, fun to wear in any circumstances. Well, almost... because when I travel during holidays and weekends, I prefer to wear the same Amphibia which no longer fears scratches!!



However, it is probably the last SE for me. The price increase is a key element of that decision. It may be objected that even about $ 140, this remains a competitive price for such a robust automatic watch with beautiful dials. But cases and movement are the same like those within the conventional production at a significantly lower price (perhaps not for much longer?).

About the bracelet, one of our famous experts on French forum FMR confirmed us that it is produced in China, as well as the dial. So, don't expect to get a 100% Russian watch with this SE model. Anyway, the bracelet is a good quality one made of brushed steel ... Too bad the case that the 420 does not also. Finally, as is, all is not shocking.





In conclusion, it is a beautiful watch. Meranom / Vostok have done a good job and we can wish them lot of success.



And sorry for my unacademic English ;-)


----------



## randb

Good lume?


----------



## sq100

lucky watch said:


> Its still raining here! so I thought I would do a *SOTC* for the SE range. I needed to check that the collection was not getting out of hand.....................:-d


How can this be!?! Since you're the president of the AWOC I expected you to have at least 2 copies of each SE....You need your medicine, visit the Meranom website and order some more SE's!!! :-!

I'll show you mine as soon as the last 2 incoming have arrived ;-)


----------



## Yarbles

Yes ....such a pity the prices have skyrocketed due to the price of the dollar..


----------



## fhp

randb said:


> Good lume?


Hi,

Quite good, like other products from Meranom/Vostok. So, not perfect ;-). But it's OK for me...


----------



## philskywalker

wow very nice!!!


----------



## b-lot

lucky watch said:


> Its still raining here! so I thought I would do a *SOTC* for the SE range. I needed to check that the collection was not getting out of hand.....................:-d
> 
> View attachment 5215362


Very nice collection, I'm still waiting for mine to ship. It seems the factory is currently on vacation, undoubtedly well deserved, but does mean I'll need to exercise some more patience before I get my first SE.


----------



## kakefe

My blue dial arrived.. As you also notice the dial is dark blue which i think make the watch cooler.. 
but i m not sure about new white hands if they are matching the blue dial or not... what do u think? 

















Sent from my Mobile


----------



## elsoldemayo

I like it... so much I'm off to look for one.


----------



## JonS1967

kakefe said:


> My blue dial arrived.. As you also notice the dial is dark blue which i think make the watch cooler..
> but i m not sure about new white hands if they are matching the blue dial or not... what do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


I think it looks amazing just as it is!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch

Same here.........................



JonS1967 said:


> I think it looks amazing just as it is!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo

Having found it on the Meranom site, they really don't do themselves any favours with the photos. That watch is lovely in the pics above but I probably looked at it a few times in the past few weeks on Meranom and never once thought I must have that.


----------



## Coug76

kakefe said:


> My blue dial arrived.. As you also notice the dial is dark blue which i think make the watch cooler..
> but i m not sure about new white hands if they are matching the blue dial or not... what do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


A stunning combo. Great choice.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## kakefe

elsoldemayo said:


> Having found it on the Meranom site, they really don't do themselves any favours with the photos. That watch is lovely in the pics above but I probably looked at it a few times in the past few weeks on Meranom and never once thought I must have that.


thanks elsoldemayo... I m ok if they use my photos of blue dial.. here is with shark mesh..









Sent from my Mobile


----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby

Just got this one:










This is just so much more classy than a standard 420. $140 doesn't seem expensive compared to the Rolex "tributes," Steinharts and the like. The new bracelet is excellent: it's the well-known Super Oyster with custom end-links and the clasp is signed "BOCTOK." Good quality, comfortable (all except the end-links are solid) and easier to size than the crappy folded Vostok one. I'm going to buy some more for my other watches.


----------



## sq100

My mugshot as promised ;-)


----------



## lucky watch

I feel so much better now.................:-d Lovely collection. |>



sq100 said:


> My mugshot as promised ;-)


----------



## Rat Fink




----------



## JonS1967

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykim

Going on a ferry trip...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

trying a green strap








also couldn't resist this champagne colored dial








and hey, since i have watch coming, I had to get a scuba dude polo


----------



## zumzum5150

Traded my 090 Brushed SE with a fellow member and I'm so stoked... Always wanted the 110 case but its always Sold Out.. Now, I have one in my collection.. Thanks again stamonkey for an awesome trade..


----------



## stamonkey

zumzum5150 said:


> Traded my 090 Brushed SE with a fellow member and I'm so stoked... Always wanted the 110 case but its always Sold Out.. Now, I have one in my collection.. Thanks again stamonkey for an awesome trade..


My new brushed 090 SE arrived this afternoon. I quickly put mesh on it and went to Fortoberfest with the wife. Thanks zumzum5190, its been a solid trade. The 110 was too shiny for me.


----------



## OKEAH

Yes Comrades, meranom needs to brush its cases. Except for the 420 and 120 perhaps, the others are too blingy when shiny. They also attract the barracuda!

Edit: yes it is a subjective opinion.

EditEdit: Which also happens to be Universal Truth :-d


----------



## stylish.accountant

OKEAH said:


> Yes Comrades, meranom needs to brush its cases. Except for the 420 and 120 perhaps, the others are too blingy when shiny. They also attract the barracuda!


Agree. Sunburst brush is preferred.


----------



## Yarbles

Another green strap....matches the numerals green tinge...


----------



## stamonkey

OKEAH said:


> Yes Comrades, meranom needs to brush its cases. Except for the 420 and 120 perhaps, the others are too blingy when shiny. They also attract the barracuda!
> 
> Edit: yes it is a subjective opinion.
> 
> EditEdit: Which also happens to be Universal Truth :-d


I'd be the first in line for a brushed 710 scuba dude.


----------



## zumzum5150

stamonkey said:


> My new brushed 090 SE arrived this afternoon. I quickly put mesh on it and went to Fortoberfest with the wife. Thanks zumzum5190, its been a solid trade. The 110 was too shiny for me.


Stamonkey, glad to see delivery of the 090. I'm still enjoying the 110 and now that I've regulated the watch its now spot on.. Took the family out to see some Sumo exhibition..


----------



## zumzum5150

Thank You Meranom. 710 SE Blue Dial .delivered today and a quick bezel mod.


----------



## Proenski

On leather for now


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Battle of the blue beaters 


Edit: I hadn't set the Seiko. Both keep good time.


----------



## MEzz

gold/champagne dial 420








could not resist the polo...







wore it later that night with 1967 reissue


----------



## dhdimitrov

Cosmodromedary said:


> Battle of the blue beaters
> 
> 
> Edit: I hadn't set the Seiko. Both keep good time.


Hi mate, what's the ss bracelet you're using for the Vostok? Waiting my 710 to arrive and want to get a bracelet for it. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmodromedary

dhdimitrov said:


> Cosmodromedary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the blue beaters
> 
> 
> Edit: I hadn't set the Seiko. Both keep good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, what's the ss bracelet you're using for the Vostok? Waiting my 710 to arrive and want to get a bracelet for it. Thanks!
Click to expand...

It's a "Super Engineer 1" by Tungchoy / Strapcode / Miltat.

I think Tungchoy is the gentlemans name, Strapcode is his website and Miltat is the branding of the product. Or something like that...

It's the second strap I've purchased from him, and I've been pleased with the quality on both counts. Solid endlinks, good variety of options for clasps, no weak sounding rattle.


----------



## dhdimitrov

Cosmodromedary said:


> dhdimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmodromedary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the blue beaters
> 
> 
> Edit: I hadn't set the Seiko. Both keep good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, what's the ss bracelet you're using for the Vostok? Waiting my 710 to arrive and want to get a bracelet for it. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a "Super Engineer 1" by Tungchoy / Strapcode / Miltat.
> 
> I think Tungchoy is the gentlemans name, Strapcode is his website and Miltat is the branding of the product. Or something like that...
> 
> It's the second strap I've purchased from him, and I've been pleased with the quality on both counts. Solid endlinks, good variety of options for clasps, no weak sounding rattle.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## kakefe

My wife stole it from me 








Sent from my Mobile


----------



## aceofangel

like the yellow dial!


----------



## alexir

Apologies if this has been answered before, but I was late to the Meranom Amphibia SE party, and now practically everything is sold out. Does anyone have any info whether Meranom are planning to produce more SE models, if so, when and if they will be all new designs, or re-issues of some of the beautiful designs featured in this thread?


----------



## drbobguy

Nobody knows but Meranom. He has said that there should bea nother batch of Neptune 960SE in January.

The factory seems to be behind on certain orders, even stock in regular amphibias is low. I think partly that's due to the summer, and also probably partly due to the large military order (40k units?) for the new military watch.


----------



## 9sse

I brushed the bezel and side of the watch, think it turned put pretty good.




























Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse

Here I had brushed to top part behind the bezel, but I didn't get it right so I removed it with cape cod.










Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## dhdimitrov

My 710 arrived. Wears pretty elegant and one can easily wear it like a dressy-sh watch imo.


----------



## JonS1967

dhdimitrov said:


> My 710 arrived. Wears pretty elegant and one can easily wear it like a dressy-sh watch imo.
> View attachment 5741386


Beautiful! Great shot too! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I just put this bezel on. I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhdimitrov

JonS1967 said:


> I just put this bezel on. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! The 710 came with the same rubber strap, which I like - soft and smooth and all, but is it me or I feel it's not actually 22mm but 21? I should measure it properly but there's room for wiggle from what I see.


----------



## SEYOboy

My russian watches so far








Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

dhdimitrov said:


> Nice! The 710 came with the same rubber strap, which I like - soft and smooth and all, but is it me or I feel it's not actually 22mm but 21? I should measure it properly but there's room for wiggle from what I see.


I think it could be like 21,5 or something like that... Slightly undersized, and mine slightly shrank/was deformed quite easily when using a spring bar tool. Had to stretch it a bit by hand.


----------



## elsoldemayo

SEYOboy said:


> My russian watches so far


Nice start to your collection of Russian watches!


----------



## Yarbles

and this Kosmodrom


----------



## claradead

Just sent my favourite back to Meranom for a checkup









Fly safe my friend


----------



## lucky watch

Hey *claradead*, what's wrong with that beauty.......................:-s


----------



## claradead

@luckywatch im not sure; I havent dropped it, but everytime the seconds/minute hand hits 11H it will stop


----------



## veberz

Amphibian SE 710554S from Meranom


----------



## dhdimitrov

veberz said:


> Amphibian SE 710554S from Meranom
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5828050&d=1446129292"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Are you changing only the hands or doing aa more significant mod ?


----------



## lucky watch

Meranom will sort it. Let us know how you get on.


claradead said:


> @luckywatch im not sure; I havent dropped it, but everytime the seconds/minute hand hits 11H it will stop


----------



## veberz

dhdimitrov said:


> Are you changing only the hands or doing aa more significant mod ?


No, I have not changed anything yet. After this I will make a modification. Show on forum.


----------



## rokai2007

Two new from meranom


----------



## hanshananigan

If I had the cash those are the two I'd buy. Nice pics!


----------



## dhdimitrov

Have you guys seen the new 110 and 120 blue SEs on meranom? I wonder does the 110 wears significantly larger than the 120. I like the 120 better but I also prefer something larger. Can anyone share any tough/experience? Thanks so much!


----------



## Trent M

I've had this watch for about a month and for the price it's a great fun piece. It works really well on a nato , and I'm happy to have joined the club 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Girolamo

It is a "sandwich" dial ? ( PANERAI style)


Coug76 said:


> Here are a couple of close photos. The SE version feels much more conscientiously crafted than the typical crown. It's significantly better finished than the current production crowns and notably better than my mid 80's tonneau crown. The details were definitely attended to.
> 
> I hope that the typical month or so of break in period will slow the movement down a bit. My 2426.12 is running between 20-30 seconds fast per day. We'll see after a couple of weeks how it settles down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Coug76

Girolamo said:


> It is a "sandwich" dial ? ( PANERAI style)


Not on mine. It looks like it may have been printed or pressed.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Hartig

Found on ebay:









420444 "Sterile" Radio Room

Seems like a pretty rare find even for an SE so I'm happy!


----------



## isti

I've just stumbled upon this Ural motorcycles edition on ebay. Interesting dial for sure!


----------



## tweed05

Vostok Amphibia SE on dark brown perlon strap!


----------



## usul0

isti said:


> I've just stumbled upon this Ural motorcycles edition on ebay. Interesting dial for sure!
> View attachment 6141162
> 
> View attachment 6141202


Love it! Had a Ural a couple years back and now I feel I need this one.


----------



## alpha001

do anyone have 555 bezel to let go. I'm trying to find one but no luck.


----------



## SEYOboy

Recommend me nato strap for Amphibian SE 710557S
http://i.imgur.com/b00y8sG.jpg


----------



## cuthbert

isti said:


> I've just stumbled upon this Ural motorcycles edition on ebay. Interesting dial for sure!


FRAK! I want one!


----------



## lucky watch

The 120 case................................


----------



## coupeborgward

Very nice looking

Where can I buy this one ?


----------



## taike

coupeborgward said:


> Very nice looking
> 
> Where can I buy this one ?


Special for a french forum. I think only 25 were made. Not sure if they are still available.


----------



## Yarbles

Nice ...... It would look even better with blue baddle hands and a red or steel second hand


----------



## kgo

The GMT 150's are back in stock... For now...

Amphibian SE 150520S Meranom.com


----------



## kakefe

and 120s.. for now.. only 5 pieces in stock

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## marathonna

kgo said:


> The GMT 150's are back in stock... For now...
> 
> Amphibian SE 150520S Meranom.com


I got the last one... ;-)


----------



## marathonna

kgo said:


> The GMT 150's are back in stock... For now...
> 
> Amphibian SE 150520S Meranom.com


I got the last one... ;-)


----------



## dobbermn

dhdimitrov said:


> My 710 arrived. Wears pretty elegant and one can easily wear it like a dressy-sh watch imo.
> View attachment 5741386


Nice shot. That's a nice looking watch.


----------



## tamtkpp

i would like to know why the SEs would only available for a small amount ? even though they sold out quickly every time


----------



## meranom

The factory produces watches in small batches (10-20 pieces) for us. Now we wait for the next batch.


----------



## cuthbert

It feels like in the Soviet Union when people were assaulting the shops with goods when they were available, they went out of stock quickly and then you had to wait again.:-d


----------



## meranom

cuthbert said:


> It feels like in the Soviet Union when people were assaulting the shops with goods when they were available, they went out of stock quickly and then you had to wait again.:-d


----------



## cuthbert

kakefe said:


> and 120s.. for now.. only 5 pieces in stock
> 
> Sent from my Mobile





marathonna said:


> I got the last one... ;-)


The stock lasted 5 hours.:---(


----------



## SinanjuStein

meranom said:


> The factory produces watches in small batches (10-20 pieces) for us. Now we wait for the next batch.


So there is a chance for a small batch of Neptunes? ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

SinanjuStein said:


> So there is a chance for a small batch of Neptunes? ;-)


Don't disturb Dmitri with your requests that I'm trying to convince him to make the Dolphin 150!:-|


----------



## marathonna

cuthbert said:


> The stock lasted 5 hours.:---(


SE150 again in stock...!!


----------



## marathonna

cuthbert said:


> The stock lasted 5 hours.:---(


SE150 again in stock...!!


----------



## marathonna

meranom said:


>


Dear Meranom...i orderd a SE 150 yesterday...but i can not find it in my order History when i login at the Meranom website...??


----------



## cuthbert

marathonna said:


> Dear Meranom...i orderd a SE 150 yesterday...but i can not find it in my order History when i login at the Meranom website...??


Don't worry they are reselling your watch to another customer, that's the reason why the 150 is in stock again.


----------



## 2415b

I was able to grab one in the first batch. I'm hoping this one has a solid stamped crown like that 420 that was up a a couple weeks ago. Meranom, care to comment on the crowns on this current batch of 150's?


----------



## theretroshave

I need to get a 100368! I love the dial, and the shape of the 100 case is just perfect. Meranom, please! You're killing me.


----------



## DC guy

Last night I happened to visit meranom and the 420361B is back in stock again. I an really tempted to snatch one before they run out, just for the sake of it. But at $152 plus shipping, it's just too much for an Amphibian, even a nice one. Hoping someone will put another one on f29...


----------



## Yarbles

The only thing holding me back is the lousy conversion rate from the Au$ to the US$....


----------



## kakefe

my komandirski 350660 has landed.. one of the best dial ever seen on new version vostoks.. soft blue tone and pattern on the center is really nice.. in general i dont like the bezels on 35 s but this one makes it bolder like a real tool watch which is ok for me.. here are some photos..










Sent from my Mobile


----------



## meranom

kakefe said:


> my komandirski 350660 has landed.. one of the best dial ever seen on new version vostoks.. soft blue tone and pattern on the center is really nice.. in general i dont like the bezels on 35 s but this one makes it bolder like a real tool watch which is ok for me.. here are some photos..
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


model 350669


----------



## gak

meranom said:


> model 350669


Would this fit in a 710, 090 Amphibia cases? Meranom should produce more of those 12 3 6 9 SE dials in the initial SE range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

The new 200m exhibition caseback for Amphibia are now available at Meranom's 

using Tapatalk!


----------



## taike

Leather straps for Neptune case as well! And I just put in an order a few days ago. I need to pay more attention to these things.


----------



## SinanjuStein

taike said:


> Leather straps for Neptune case as well! And I just put in an order a few days ago. I need to pay more attention to these things.


Leather straps for a Neptune? Meranom you sure are building up the hype for them.


----------



## Uros TSI

Think that the clear caseback and leather strap have something to do with Spanish air force Neptune? 

P8 Lite TT


----------



## 2415b

Anyone get their 150 yet? Still waiting on mine! I'm really curious if the crowns are solid like that new 420.


----------



## marathonna

Ask Meranom...!!

Mine is still in Russia..


----------



## 2415b

marathonna said:


> Ask Meranom...!!
> 
> Mine is still in Russia..


I did, a couple threads up.

Mine left Russia today, US customs is lame, so I should have it anytime in the next 5-14 days. lol


----------



## greyfellow

2415b said:


> Anyone get there 150 yet? Still waiting on mine! I'm really curious if the crowns are solid like that new 420.


Got mine yesterday (ordered 10th of Feb., manufacturing date 5th of Feb. ) Yes, the crown is solid .


----------



## 2415b

greyfellow said:


> Got mine yesterday (ordered 10th of Feb., manufacturing date 5th of Feb. ) Yes, the crown is solid .


Wow, that's fast shipping! I ordered mine on the 9th, but it didn't ship until the 11th.

Have any pics to post of it?


----------



## mr_nobody

My first vostok!


----------



## greyfellow

quick cellphone picture . . . I like the nicely brushed case and of course the solid crown, thread engagement feels nice and smooth.

Probably I will replace the rubber strap with a 4mm shark mesh, looks like the 150 case is made for it


----------



## 2415b

Looks great! I can't wait for mine to get here, with some luck maybe sometime next week!



greyfellow said:


> View attachment 7139474
> 
> 
> quick cellphone picture . . . I like the nicely brushed case and of course the solid crown, thread engagement feels nice and smooth.
> 
> Probably I will replace the rubber strap with a 4mm shark mesh, looks like the 150 case is made for it


----------



## cuthbert

The 150 case looks like a good candidate for a Slava "homage":


----------



## _XII_

I am probaly missing something very obvious, but I can´t wind my new SE 420725BB: Once tightened to "Position 1", the crown just doesn´t go anymore to clockwise direction. Any thoughts?


----------



## DC guy

_XII_ said:


> I am probaly missing something very obvious, but I can´t wind my new SE 420725BB: Once tightened to "Position 1", the crown just doesn´t go anymore to clockwise direction. Any thoughts?


It's a screwdown crown, so make sure you are not actually in Position "0". If you are, you have to unscrew it again to get to Position 1. Position 1 actually does nothing unless you pull outwards gently at the same time that you wind. You will hear and feel the winding occur. Google "Amphibia crown operation," it is a very cool design that is unique to Amphibias but takes some getting used to.


----------



## _XII_

DC guy said:


> It's a screwdown crown, so make sure you are not actually in Position "0". If you are, you have to unscrew it again to get to Position 1. Position 1 actually does nothing unless you pull outwards gently at the same time that you wind. You will hear and feel the winding occur. Google "Amphibia crown operation," it is a very cool design that is unique to Amphibias but takes some getting used to.


Thank you! I got the winding to work.

But surely the crown position for winding is not used when wearing the watch? This is what the manual seems to suggest. Instead, for wearing and diving the crown must be screwed down to Position "0".

This is my first diver, hence the confusion.


----------



## DC guy

_XII_ said:


> Thank you! I got the winding to work.
> 
> But surely the crown position for winding is not used when wearing the watch? This is what the manual seems to suggest. Instead, for wearing and diving the crown must be screwed down to Position "0".
> 
> This is my first diver, hence the confusion.


Yes, screw the crown all the way in whenever you are not winding/adjusting. That's the point of the screwdown, to prevent damage to the watch from water or impacts. I encourage you to read up on the Amphibia design, it is truly an ingenious innovation in water resistance.


----------



## _XII_

In fact, I did read quite a lot prior to purchase, but it was mostly the misleading manual that got me confused. The crown design feels ok after getting used to it.

Initially I am happy with the watch. Modest size for my taste (but could be even smaller and slimmer) and the plexi crystal is nice. The lume should be better though.


----------



## DC guy

_XII_ said:


> In fact, I did read quite a lot prior to purchase, but it was mostly the misleading manual that got me confused. The crown design feels ok after getting used to it.
> 
> Initially I am happy with the watch. Modest size for my taste (but could be even smaller and slimmer) and the plexi crystal is nice. The lume should be better though.


Agreed on the case height; it gets especially tall on a NATO. Wish they made a handwinding Amphibia w/o the bubble back for the rotor... basically a Komandirskie but with 200m WR. Maybe there is such a thing, but it would be vintage and I wouldn't want to swim with it.


----------



## mibby

Just got the blue sandwich dial 420SE: much better looking than the pictures, with a lovely sunburst dial


----------



## no-fi

mibby said:


> Just got the blue sandwich dial 420SE: much better looking than the pictures, with a lovely sunburst dial


Gorgeous. I can't wait for mine to arrive.

In the meantime - more pics please!


----------



## Derek N

mibby said:


> Just got the blue sandwich dial 420SE: much better looking than the pictures, with a lovely sunburst dial


I have that exact watch on its way to me; and can't wait to see how it looks in the flesh. I love sandwich dials (from my Panerai days); and was surprised to see that Vostok had them in a variety of colors.


----------



## James Haury

Lovely, how is the lume?


----------



## drbobguy

Speaking of sandwich dials... I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!

















These are beautiful with both sunburst and 3-D sandwich texture, I don't think the photography on meranom.com did them justice.


----------



## MEzz

awesome strap, works really well with the yellow dial


----------



## mibby

Just grabbed a grey 150 GMT - still a couple in stock! :-!


----------



## taike

Missed it again!


----------



## kakefe

me too !,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piratoff

drbobguy said:


> As I can see, it is possible to change bezel on this watch SE 120360NK. Is it a complicated procedure??? Enhanced piece looks just incredible to me! Can I do the same to black dial watch?


----------



## 2415b

Is the crown solid stainless on these?



drbobguy said:


> Speaking of sandwich dials... I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!
> 
> View attachment 7228122
> 
> 
> View attachment 7228114
> 
> 
> These are beautiful with both sunburst and 3-D sandwich texture, I don't think the photography on meranom.com did them justice.


----------



## Robot L337

piratoff said:


> drbobguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I can see, it is possible to change bezel on this watch SE 120360NK. Is it a complicated procedure??? Enhanced piece looks just incredible to me! Can I do the same to black dial watch?
> 
> 
> 
> I took the bezel off my amphibia pretty easy. If you wedge something to pry it with under the bezel it will pop right off. Save the wire that comes off too. You'll need that to put the bezel back on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## drbobguy

2415b said:


> Is the crown solid stainless on these?


Yes indeed, solid crown.

Bezel is the same as other amphibias, pops right off with a knife.


----------



## marathonna

ladies and gentlemen we've got him

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Changed the rubber band for a shiny green Nato Black PVD.....


----------



## scociu

drbobguy said:


> Speaking of sandwich dials... I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!
> 
> View attachment 7228122
> 
> 
> View attachment 7228114
> 
> 
> These are beautiful with both sunburst and 3-D sandwich texture, I don't think the photography on meranom.com did them justice.


What model number is this one? I can't seem to find it on meranom.


----------



## messyGarage

marathonna said:


> ladies and gentlemen we've got him
> 
> Changed the rubber band for a shiny green Nato Black PVD.....


That's a beauty! 
Beautiful and crispy pics also, thank you

Aww, mine is still stuck in the italian post dedalo... can't wait


----------



## marathonna

messyGarage said:


> That's a beauty!
> Beautiful and crispy pics also, thank you
> 
> Aww, mine is still stuck in the italian post dedalo... can't wait


3 more especially for you...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

(i make my pics with a cheap chinese phone.. ;-))


----------



## taike

scociu said:


> What model number is this one? I can't seem to find it on meranom.


http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120360nk.html


----------



## scociu

The bezel is different though, so i guess it's a mod.


----------



## taike

scociu said:


> The bezel is different though, so i guess it's a mod.


Yes, he states he put on new bezel and caseback.


----------



## messyGarage

marathonna said:


> 3 more especially for you...
> 
> (i make my pics with a cheap chinese phone.. ;-))


Love the brushing and sharp edges of the case, balanced with the polished bezel

[OT]
I also grab my pics with my chinese phone, Xiaomi Redmi2 here
very satisfied with it, excellent price/quality ratio
[/OT]


----------



## marathonna

messyGarage said:


> Love the brushing and sharp edges of the case, balanced with the polished bezel
> 
> [OT]
> I also grab my pics with my chinese phone, Xiaomi Redmi2 here
> very satisfied with it, excellent price/quality ratio
> [/OT]


Jiayu S3..


----------



## messyGarage

marathonna said:


> Jiayu S3..


|>


----------



## Danilao

drbobguy said:


> (...)I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!


And were could I buy a bezel like this?
Thanks!


----------



## 2415b

marathonna said:


> 3 more especially for you...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> (i make my pics with a cheap chinese phone.. ;-))


So nice! Man I can't wait until mine comes! Still waiting..........


----------



## taike

Danilao said:


> And were could I buy a bezel like this?
> Thanks!


Looks like meranom SE 555
http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-555-with-minor-defect.html


----------



## Danilao

taike said:


> Looks like meranom SE 555


yes, I have seen the bezel of Meranom, but it is always "out of stock". 
I still hope to find a new supplier


----------



## Proenski

drbobguy said:


> Speaking of sandwich dials... I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!
> 
> View attachment 7228114
> 
> 
> These are beautiful with both sunburst and 3-D sandwich texture, I don't think the photography on meranom.com did them justice.


Does the glass caseback make the watch (much) thicker?


----------



## dunbar10

Vostok pepsi gmt!


----------



## dunbar10

Unfortunately it won't let me post images without a higher post count...


----------



## stamonkey

Proenski said:


> Does the glass caseback make the watch (much) thicker?


I'm curious as well. I really like the see through back, but it sure does look thick.


----------



## dunbar10




----------



## JonS1967

marathonna said:


> 3 more especially for you...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> (i make my pics with a cheap chinese phone.. ;-))


Awesome looking watch! I'm seriously tempted to order one but must refrain after making several purchases in the last few months. Enjoy that beauty!

Odd. Your pictures don't appear in my quote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

kakefe said:


> me too !,
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


3 available now


----------



## Aeterno

taike said:


> 3 available now


Down to -1 availability! Would like to add a grey dial to my collection but may be if try to order at -1 it will pick a watch from my collection and take that instead!

And there is a blue dial version coming soon apparently, with gold hands.


----------



## tokareva

Meranom has the blue one in stock now.My black one should be here any day.


----------



## piratoff

dunbar10 said:


>


Where did you get this bezel, if it is not a secret????


----------



## Robot L337

The insert looks like it's from Dagaz.com. The bezel is machined from...I forget his name...Dave....something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

Robot L337 said:


> The insert looks like it's from Dagaz.com. The bezel is machined from...I forget his name...Dave....something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave Murphy Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

or you can get them from boris on ebay. The insert it probably (as mentioned) is from dagaz.


----------



## Robot L337

2415b said:


> Dave Murphy Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> 
> or you can get them from boris on ebay. The insert it probably (as mentioned) is from dagaz.


What's Boris' eBay name?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol

boris_gvb I believe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

drbobguy said:


> Speaking of sandwich dials... I just got this one, put on a new strap, bezel, and the new meranom amphibia caseback!


Awesome! A few quick questions:

- Was it difficult to remove the smooth bezel? It seems it fits very tight and would be hard to get a knife under.
- Is it spring retained like all Vostok bezels?
- Is the new rotating bezel 31.5mm inner diameter, like for a 420 case?
- What is the lug width for the 120 case?

Thanks!


----------



## 2415b

Just in! So far it keeps great time.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogmeister

It looks great! I particularly like the side view. I'm contemplating getting the blue one. May I ask what your wrist size is? Thanks!


----------



## mibby

Lovely! My grey one has just left Kazan...


----------



## 2415b

gogmeister said:


> It looks great! I particularly like the side view. I'm contemplating getting the blue one. May I ask what your wrist size is? Thanks!


My wrist is 6.75". From all the pictures of this watch I thought it was gonna be big, but it's not at all. Wears similar to the 720 case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

mibby said:


> Lovely! My grey one has just left Kazan...


Nice! I missed that one. It was up and gone in hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I drank a little too much bourbon last night and ordered the 120359. I also ordered a display caseback but not sure if I'll use it immediately.

I also bought a black and gold Submariner style bezel online elsewhere. I think I'm going for a bastardized Bond Spectre Seamaster KonTiki look on a black and gray striped NATO.

Is the smooth plain bezel harder to remove than a standard amphibia's? Dental floss necessary?

What's the 120 case lug width?

Thanks for assisting me with the aftermath of my splurge purchase.


----------



## 2415b

I forgot to mention, the full stainless steel crown on these is super nice! Really smooth thread engagement. The brushing is also very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> ...
> 
> What's the 120 case lug width?
> ...


18mm


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> Zany4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> What's the 120 case lug width?
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 18mm
Click to expand...

Thanks. Not sure how I missed that. Must have been the bourbon...


----------



## Derek N

Zany4 said:


> Is the smooth plain bezel harder to remove than a standard amphibia's? Dental floss necessary?


The smooth bezel is one of the easiest bezels that I have removed so far. Just used the small blade on my Swiss Army knife, put it between the bezel and case; twisted slightly upwards and it popped right off.


----------



## Zany4

Derek N said:


> The smooth bezel is one of the easiest bezels that I have removed so far. Just used the small blade on my Swiss Army knife, put it between the bezel and case; twisted slightly upwards and it popped right off.


Nice! Thanks for the reply. I have a Victorinox Swiss knife I was planning to use and sounds like it'll do, though I wish I had a smaller utility blade on it.


----------



## Robot L337

I don't even think you need a special knife. A butter knife might even be feasible. One tip that I liked was to put a piece of paper around the knife so you don't scratch your case or bezel if you ever wanted to put it back on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Robot L337 said:


> I don't even think you need a special knife. A butter knife might even be feasible. One tip that I liked was to put a piece of paper around the knife so you don't scratch your case or bezel if you ever wanted to put it back on.


Yeah. I was planning on putting thick paper against the case at minimum. The only thing that worries me about a butter knife is the tiny serrations. A smooth edge blade seems safer concerning scratch possibilities.


----------



## Derek N

I use masking tape against the case to protect from scratches. I've seen others using a thick plastic bag around the knife blade, depending if there is enough space between the bezel and case. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

Zany4 said:


> I drank a little too much bourbon last night and ordered the 120359


Well done: _in vino veritas_ no problem if it was bourbon :-D


----------



## DC guy

This arrived while I was traveling last week. No time for a full review but here are some quick first impressions.








WOW THIS IS NICE. Far superior to a stock Amphibia.








The bracelet is 1000% better than the tinny OEM one. But it appears to have screwed links and I lack the tools to adjust it myself. :-(








Brushed case is awesome and matches the bracelet better. The crown is not signed but clearly an upgrade.








I love that the Scuba Dude is still present on the caseback.








Here's the virgin dial and bezel with protective stickers removed. Sunburst is amazing, even more electric than my 2008 Scuba Dude's. Sandwich dial is absolutely lovely. Bezel looks terrific but mine seems misinstalled, as it is extremely loose and jams in some places.








Finally on the wrist. What a fantastic feeling.


----------



## taike

DC guy said:


> ...
> The bracelet is 1000% better than the tinny OEM one. But it appears to have screwed links and I lack the tools to adjust it myself. :-(
> ...


I believe the bracelet uses split pins. You can get a cheap link remover tool on amazon or ebay


----------



## taike

New blue version. 7 pieces currently available. 
Amphibian SE 150521S Meranom.com


----------



## Zany4

DC guy said:


> This arrived while I was traveling last week. No time for a full review but here are some quick first impressions.
> 
> View attachment 7325970
> 
> Finally on the wrist. What a fantastic feeling.


Aww man, congrats! That is very very nice. That's the look I'm going for with the black/gray 120359 that I'm waiting on and will mod. Your close up pics of this dial type make me feel better about buying drunk. Much obliged...


----------



## DC guy

taike said:


> I believe the bracelet uses split pins. You can get a cheap link remover tool on amazon or ebay


So these are not actually screws? I had no idea. They didn't move when I applied some force using a thumbtack.


----------



## taike

DC guy said:


> So these are not actually screws? I had no idea. They didn't move when I applied some force using a thumbtack.
> View attachment 7328650


Each of those is a piece of metal folded in two like a cotter pin. Use something like this to push them out from the other side http://www.amazon.com/SE-JT6305A-Watch-Link-Remover/dp/B000HDJT6Q

Otherwise you need pin punch, hammer, and sizing block http://www.amazon.com/GGI-Watch-Remover-Hammer-Holder/dp/B003YJ4RYO


----------



## messyGarage

I love it... the 150 case is really beautiful

like the movement with GMT function and seconds subdial at 10

now I need to look at the strap box to find a nice leather. I'll keep the supple silicon it comes with for the summer.










nice box with pillow also

Meranom is doing right!


----------



## dunbar10

2415b said:


> Dave Murphy Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> 
> or you can get them from boris on ebay. The insert it probably (as mentioned) is from dagaz.


Yup Dagaz insert with boris bezel. Loving this combo!


----------



## mibby

My 150SE has arrived!


----------



## messyGarage

^
That's a beauty, congrats

love the hypnotic dial


----------



## Derek N

^
mibby, that is a great looking watch! I have the black dial version coming any day now. I should have picked up that version also when it was available; as I love the concentric pattern on the dial. Oh well. . .


----------



## andrewflavin

I am dying to find an Amphibian 100725 - can someone explain to me how Meranom works as far as inventory availability and when they release certain stock for sale?

I want to know if I should hold out hope for one or give up on the dream and just be happy with this guy for now:
View attachment 7473738


----------



## ffeingol

Try using the contact form on the site and ask. You can also sign up to be notified. If/when you get the email, order quickly, as it could sell out quickly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

andrewflavin said:


> I am dying to find an Amphibian 100725 - can someone explain to me how Meranom works as far as inventory availability and when they release certain stock for sale?
> 
> I want to know if I should hold out hope for one or give up on the dream and just be happy with this guy for now:
> View attachment 7473738


You've got to convince all of us to quit buying them


----------



## Proenski

Proenski said:


> Does the glass caseback make the watch (much) thicker?


Anybody any info on this??


----------



## taike

Proenski said:


> Anybody any info on this??


Yes, display back makes it thicker. On bracelet 420 I had to put one link back on. On 960 bracelet was originally too loose with no micro adjustment, but fits just right now.


----------



## gogmeister

A blue 150se checks in! Just arrived. Quite happy with it...the gold hands really pop, making it a dress diver in the true sense of the word. ;My only gripe so far is that the rubber band lacks some 0,5-1mm in width at the lugs which bugs me more than I thought it wouldd. However, it's a good excuse to buy new straps 
View attachment 7515202


----------



## taike

gogmeister said:


> ...My only gripe so far is that the rubber band lacks some 0,5-1mm in width at the lugs which bugs me more than I thought it would...


Band width is fine, but stock springbars are too thick and make it bunch up. I always change to thinner springbars, but you can also try spreading the rubber wider with your fingers to fill the gap.


----------



## Robot L337

Incoming!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

I really like the white 150


----------



## DC guy

My full review of the SE 420361B got published in The Time Bum blog:
The Time Bum: Vostok Amphibia SE (Mmm... Sandwich)


----------



## no-fi

DC guy said:


> My full review of the SE 420361B got published in The Time Bum blog:
> The Time Bum: Vostok Amphibia SE (Mmm... Sandwich)


Great review! I have one of these, as you know, and couldn't agree more with every point.

On another note, this gorgeous SE just came back into stock at Meranom.









There's only two available so if you're keen, get in quick.


----------



## Derek N

My newest SE; note that the strap, bezel and insert are not SE but aftermarket:


----------



## Zany4

I got my SE 120359NB modified. An obvious Spectre homage. AM bezel, Meranom display case back, and Bond Shark NATO strap. Very pleased. Rides a little high due to the back. Need to find an opener tool with longer, more tapered jaxa tips as I'm not sure I was able to get the back ring fully snug, but at least no scratches as far as I can tell. Pardon the dust in the photos.


----------



## sq100

no-fi said:


> Great review! I have one of these, as you know, and couldn't agree more with every point.
> 
> On another note, this gorgeous SE just came back into stock at Meranom.
> 
> There's only two available so if you're keen, get in quick.


I like it very much, but need to get hands re-aligned though


----------



## JonS1967

Derek N said:


> My newest SE; note that the strap, bezel and insert are not SE but aftermarket:


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidUK

Love the grey fabric nato. Where did you purchase that please?


Derek N said:


> My newest SE; note that the strap, bezel and insert are not SE but aftermarket:


----------



## piratoff

Got mine silver dial Se150. Now wishing to change the bezel. 
Does anyone know any manufacturers in Russia, apart from Meranom, who supply spare parts for amphibias?


----------



## piratoff

Robot L337 said:


> Incoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that incert and bezel from, Dagaz and Boris or from other vendors???


----------



## Zany4

piratoff said:


> Got mine silver dial Se150. Now wishing to change the bezel.
> Does anyone know any manufacturers in Russia, apart from Meranom, who supply spare parts for amphibias?


I have had good luck with AM-Watches (AM Diver) bezels. They are from Germany but I think they are Russian owned and their bezels are nice selection and high quality.


----------



## piratoff

AM-Watches (AM Diver) bezels.[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## drbobguy

Interesting new Neptune with leather band for sale:

Vostok Neptune SE 960725L Meranom.com


----------



## cuthbert

drbobguy said:


> Interesting new Neptune with leather band for sale:
> 
> Vostok Neptune SE 960725L Meranom.com


I was expecting a Neptun SE but...not ths one.

I just bought the 420725 and the leather strap, unfortunately I think that if I remove the bracelet I won't be able to fit it again, sp I'm a little reluctant.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> I was expecting a Neptun SE but...not ths one.
> 
> I just bought the 420725 and the leather strap, unfortunately I think that if I remove the bracelet I won't be able to fit it again, sp I'm a little reluctant.


Hollow end links. Should be very simple.


----------



## Aeterno

drbobguy said:


> Interesting new Neptune with leather band for sale:
> 
> Vostok Neptune SE 960725L Meranom.com


Not sure how that one can be classified as a "Neptune" it's more like an SE in a 960 case. Neptunes normally have trident marker on dial and case back. Call me confused, if it helps.


----------



## mariomart

drbobguy said:


> Interesting new Neptune with leather band for sale:
> 
> Vostok Neptune SE 960725L Meranom.com


This inspired me to throw together a bunch of old parts I had laying around and make a homage. The crystal and bezel have seen better days.


----------



## cuthbert

taike said:


> Hollow end links. Should be very simple.


Not quite, the pins are bigger than the endlinks, I'm afraid if I push them they will damage them.


----------



## taike

cuthbert said:


> Not quite, the pins are bigger than the endlinks, I'm afraid if I push them they will damage them.


Sorry, I'm not following you. Are we talking about the 420 SE bracelet?








End links are just folded sheet metal. Springbars slide right in. Nothing to damage.


----------



## LBPolarBear

I have to agree with whoever posted that the pictures on the Meramor site don't do this watch the justice it deserves. I ordered one last night before seeing these pics and now I'm more excited than ever to have one on the way! All the more-so considering this will be my first Vostok...

And if/ when they come back in stock and I'm quick & lucky enough the blue one at the bottom of this post will be my second (fingers crossed)



lucky watch said:


> My 120 SE arrived today and its a beauty, thanks *Meranom. *Check this out.
> 
> View attachment 4973801
> I
> 
> View attachment 4973809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973841





lucky watch said:


> Been trying out the 120 case on some Perlon.
> 
> View attachment 5010025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010041
> 
> 
> I do love this 120 case and dial.
> 
> View attachment 5010073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010089





kakefe said:


> My wife stole it from me
> View attachment 5708922





rokai2007 said:


>


QUOTE=fhp;19145545]I promised not to buy another watch during the summer... But I am a poor weak man. This one will be at home very soon....

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> I have to agree with whoever posted that the pictures on the Meramor site don't do this watch the justice it deserves...


Totally. My "SPECTRE" homage using that grey / black 120 SE as the base is my favorite dressy dive watch on a NATO to wear to work with business casual clothes. Not sure why it wasn't more popular with the people other than the cost. The true sandwich dial is worth it.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Nice- let's see it!!! 

I've been looking for the right orange dial for some time and already have a few black dials, but the black one looks so good it was still a tough call. After seeing these pics I'm beyond happy with my choice- but the more I look at the black one I may just have to pull the trigger anyway!


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> Nice- let's see it!!!


I posted it a while back, but here it is again. The SE hands are my favorite. The bezel, strap, and back are obviously aftermarket custom:


----------



## DolleDolf

Nice. Looks like a much more expensive watch ....


----------



## Zany4

DolleDolf said:


> Nice. Looks like a much more expensive watch ....


Thanks... It was an homage to the James Bond SPECTRE Omega Seamaster, a much pricier option!


----------



## lucky watch

Zany4 said:


> Thanks... It was an homage to the James Bond SPECTRE Omega Seamaster, a much pricier option!


Thats a credit to this thread, well done Sir...................


----------



## DolleDolf

Zany4 said:


> Thanks... It was an homage to the James Bond SPECTRE Omega Seamaster, a much pricier option!


But much less unique! It seems the Spectre Omega has a 12 hour bezel, i think yours looks better, and definitely something I am considering for my (girl's) similar looking Fibber SE.


----------



## sq100




----------



## t800

This is 100 case, right? Btw, where the SE's are gone?
thx travex


----------



## incessantcanadians

t800 said:


> View attachment 8093578
> 
> This is 100 case, right? Btw, where the SE's are gone?


Yep, it's a 100 case. Meranom says that they get watches in small batches of a couple dozen. Depending on which model you're looking for, they should be back in stock in a few months.


----------



## Lothianjavert

Gorgeous! This thread however has caused me to order an Amphibia SE (120 w/ yellow sandwich dial). Dangerous! Now I can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## mattbeme

Lothianjavert said:


> Gorgeous! This thread however has caused me to order an Amphibia SE (120 w/ yellow sandwich dial). Dangerous!


Yes! That yellow dial is incredible.

Please_ do not_ post any photos when you receive it. I am suffering enough already from chronic envy.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Lothianjavert said:


> Gorgeous! This thread however has caused me to order an Amphibia SE (120 w/ yellow sandwich dial). Dangerous! Now I can't wait until it arrives!


Me too man- and I got my shipping confirmation this morning! To say I can't wait is an understatement...

Now I just have to decide what strap to put it on. Decisions, decisions LOL


----------



## goody2141

Just put this together



From these


----------



## tamtkpp

goody2141 said:


> Just put this together
> 
> 
> 
> From these


Nice combination of colors !
may look better with polished case ? What do you think


----------



## goody2141

tamtkpp said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just put this together
> 
> 
> 
> From these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice combination of colors !
> may look better with polished case ? What do you think
Click to expand...

Not a fan of polished cases, too blingy. That's why I brushed the top side, but left the sides polished.


----------



## stamonkey

goody2141 said:


> Not a fan of polished cases, too blingy. That's why I brushed the top side, but left the sides polished.


What did you use to brush the case? Judging from your pictures, yours turned out better than my 090.


----------



## goody2141

I used a scotch bright pad. Taped the sides and around the crystal. I first started with holding the case and trying to run it on the pad, but that didn't work. So I cut a small chunk off the pad and ran it around the top side using the taped crystal as a guide.

It looks great in natural light. However, you can see my mistakes with indoor lighting.


----------



## Lothianjavert

goody2141 said:


> I used a scotch bright pad. Taped the sides and around the crystal. I first started with holding the case and trying to run it on the pad, but that didn't work. So I cut a small chunk off the pad and ran it around the top side using the taped crystal as a guide.
> 
> It looks great in natural light. However, you can see my mistakes with indoor lighting.


It looks great! The contrast between the yellow and blue and then the brushed case is fun. Great job!


----------



## dan_bsht

goody2141 said:


> I used a scotch bright pad. Taped the sides and around the crystal. I first started with holding the case and trying to run it on the pad, but that didn't work. So I cut a small chunk off the pad and ran it around the top side using the taped crystal as a guide.
> 
> It looks great in natural light. However, you can see my mistakes with indoor lighting.


Thank you for the info, if you don't mind me asking, from where did you score this awesome insert? Is it seiko OEM?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## goody2141

The rally insert is from Dagaz


----------



## goody2141

Here's the other half of the mod. I actually kind of like it.



And another of the primary mod


----------



## LBPolarBear

Well done man- and I'm really liking the "other half" too!!


----------



## goody2141

LBPolarBear said:


> Well done man- and I'm really liking the "other half" too!!


Too bad the other half is running very very fast. Hairspring isn't right.

I have no plans to keep it though, even though it is a great looking watch


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








I cannot describe how much I like this.


----------



## LBPolarBear

goody2141 said:


> Too bad the other half is running very very fast. Hairspring isn't right.
> 
> I have no plans to keep it though, even though it is a great looking watch


A shame indeed. If I had the skills to fix it is take it off your hands as is!


----------



## elp

New addition to the stable:


----------



## LBPolarBear

^^^

WOW- Nice score!!!

I definitely am going to have to find one with that dial at some point =)


----------



## lucky watch

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8176090
> 
> 
> I cannot describe how much I like this.


I know how you feel man....................b-)


----------



## Zany4

Little too much time with my friend Jim Beam again last night. Saw there were two 090520B available. Got one and now they're gone. Will be my first 090, and with GMT too. Pretty excited!

May not mod it more since it's brushed, has the Gagarin case back, and the mesh may or may not stay for a strap.

Will the 090 case take a 1.6mm thick nylon Zulu strap or are the lugs too close to the case? Maybe need curved or smaller diameter pins?

Would love to bronze the bezel but it's stainless. Maybe a later project to switch.

Also finally picked up a Boctok hat and polo shirt to wear around this summer. Need to stop drinking so much on Friday nights or switch to beer...


----------



## LBPolarBear

Big props to Dmitry and Meranom- my watch arrived today, real quick, and it's even nicer in real life than I could even imagine :-!

Oh, and yes I sure did take her right to the beach to take her first dip in the Atlantic!


----------



## Lothianjavert

LBPolarBear said:


> Big props to Dmitry and Meranom- my watch arrived today, real quick, and it's even nicer in real life than I could even imagine :-!
> 
> Oh, and yes I sure did take her right to the beach to take her first dip in the Atlantic!


Gorgeous!! I can't wait till mine comes in!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Dude- you have _no idea_


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
.







.


----------



## Arizone

Amphibian SE 960SE Meranom.com
New hands, wider indices, 31 jewels added to dial, logo stamped steel crown, new bracelet with one micro adjustment, caseback with limited edition number (of 900?)


----------



## tokareva

They don't have any ,they sold them all that fast?


----------



## Lothianjavert

My first SE just came in! I can't believe the shipping- it arrived even before I had chosen a new strap to order! The strap will be here in a few weeks so I'll use the nato for now. The dial is just amazing. It is so much more brilliant and bold than in the photos on Meranom. I love it! I have officially blown my watch budget for a bit, but I am not regretting it!


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> They don't have any ,they sold them all that fast?


I don't think they were put in stock yet. Sign up for email updates.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Arizone said:


> Amphibian SE 960SE Meranom.com
> New hands, wider indices, 31 jewels added to dial, logo stamped steel crown, new bracelet with one micro adjustment, caseback with limited edition number (of 900?)


Love the new dials!! love the new seconds hand! hate the new hour/minutes hands :-(

using Tapatalk!


----------



## tokareva

OK Thanks Arizona,I better play it safe and just check the website every half hour or so, really like the blue one, but the gold and black are nice too.Thanks


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Neptunes were not released yet. Meranom did not even post them on FB or announced on the watch.ru


----------



## Aeterno

Do not like the hour hand either, it is new. Pre-ordered silver and gold/orange dial Neptunes, anyway. But to transplant into 710 cases, to be, or not to be. May depend on the bracelet, how they fit, that was my main issue before and the oddity of 960 case, making it difficult to fit other straps.

Last issue Neptune, with the nicer hour hand, transplanted into 710 case:


----------



## kwicksylver

The pre-order for the Vostok Neptune SE is open @meranom.

Just got myself the blue Neptune. LLAP 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

With Meranom introducing lots of parts used on Neptunes and 960s case i.e. straps, bezels, crowns, etc thought we were going to be told to buy our Neptunes as individual parts and told to assemble them ourselves from kits! That would have been fun ... good to see Neptunes returning again (whole!).


----------



## tokareva

Thanks for the info kwicksylver, ordered the blue one also. I think maybe the new hour hands look better than the old ones.
Looking at the photos above it is much easier to tell the time with a quick glance at the new models.


----------



## kev80e

I don't normally buy new ones but that yellow , looks more orange to me, is gorgeous , I just have to have one. It will need a vintage one to go with it sometime though.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Ordered the orange'ish one. Now the waiting begins......


----------



## elsoldemayo

kev80e said:


> I don't normally buy new ones but that yellow , looks more orange to me, is gorgeous , I just have to have one. It will need a vintage one to go with it sometime though.


You are obviously a man of immense taste


----------



## kev80e

elsoldemayo said:


> You are obviously a man of immense taste


As are you.


----------



## kev80e

Can anybody tell me what size strap I need for one of these Neptune. I plan to notch one to fit. Also what fittings are required?


----------



## taike

kev80e said:


> Can anybody tell me what size strap I need for one of these Neptune. I plan to notch one to fit. Also what fittings are required?


22mm http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...tch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html

Meranom has the fastening pins http://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-pins.html


----------



## kev80e

taike said:


> 22mm Vostok Neptune 96 Case Leather Strap Meranom.com
> 
> Meranom has the fastening pins Vostok Neptune 96 Case Pins Meranom.com


Thanks very much, I will get the bars , but not the strap i want so will try to notch one myself.


----------



## Hartig

The lack of microadjustment on the bracelet was the main reason i sold my previous (meranom) Neptune. Which is a shame really, but I think it's a bit pointless wearing it on something else than the bracelet. If that now is corrected, I will consider another one... I also like the new hands and indices, wasn't too fond of the originals.

But still, my dream would be that Vostok/Meranom would replicate the old "sunset-horizon" dials, but without the date window, the weird chapter/indices ring and lume dots. The original designs and their color schemes are awesome, just a bit cluttered at the edges, IMO.


----------



## Bolum

Do you think there's a reason why Dimitry hasn't restocked the green Neptunes?
I think they have been produced but he's maybe waiting some time until all the other colors get sold, since most people are seeking to buy the green one. This way he can make sure people will buy the other colors since they'll think the green one won't be available again.
I guess it could be a marketing strategy but maybe I'm dreaming too much...
I mean, why the hell wouldn't he want to sell the green version if it's the most popular one?


----------



## Aeterno

Apparently, green dials are available in July. Dmitry said the greens had to be ordered again due to manufacturer making mistake with pantone number they were made dark green near to black, hence the delay.


----------



## MEzz

I pre ordered the yellow/orange neptune, definitely looking fwd to the green one though, might end up with 2.


----------



## Zany4

I missed out on the last Neptunes so I preordered the silver / gray one and added on the leather strap. The silver is nice and neutral colored for wearing to the office though the other colors are cool and have me tempted. Didn't realize there's a small discount if you get the strap as an add on. Hope the leather quality is decent and I like the white contrast stitching and that it comes with a Boctok clasp. Pretty good value!


----------



## taike

Not the best leather I've seen, but certainly adequate. 

The neptune bracelet is held on by a pin with one deformed end. You need to drive it out with a pin punch and hammer. If you pick the correct side (the smooth end) to hammer, it pops right out. Otherwise you would need to drive the deformed end all the way through the bracelet.


----------



## Zany4

taike said:


> Not the best leather I've seen, but certainly adequate...


Thank you for the info. It looked like the pins that come with the 96 case leather strap are two-piece threaded with a slotted end. I guess the stock ones for the bracelet are different one piece design and one end is split and spread to make it wider? I will definitely pay attention to which direction I try and remove it.


----------



## mibby

I just pre-ordered the yellow/gold Neptune!  Might get a green one as well if they come onto pre-order. :think:


----------



## taike

Zany4 said:


> ... I guess the stock ones for the bracelet are different one piece design and one end is split and spread to make it wider? I will definitely pay attention to which direction I try and remove it.


Bracelet end pins are solid, but with one end deformed for a tight fit. Hard to tell which is the correct direction by looking since there is no split to see. Once you start hammering it out you can see the deformations as the pin comes out if it's going the right way or if you should change to the other side.


----------



## Zany4

Blue and orange Neptunes out of preorder stock already. Maybe only temporarily, but that was fast. Glad I got the silver which is still available, but was thinking about a blue one too. Guess many are holding out for the green which is classy, but I don't understand why the green is so popular...


----------



## tokareva

I don't understand the green either Zany, it doesn't look bad or anything, but it would probably be my last choice.


----------



## Zany4

Meranom put this video of the silver Neptune SE on Instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BGUMzhkJItm/

What a looker! Can't wait to get mine as I've had Neptune envy for quite a while...


----------



## Zany4

New summertime Crown & Buckle khaki Zulu strap for this SE. Definitely more bead blasted than brushed finish, but I like it and it's running well fresh out of the box. When I get some quiet time I'll test it with my Hairspring app to see how well it's regulated. Saving the Boctok stock heavy mesh for later as it's better quality than some of its bracelet counterparts.


----------



## Arizone

watch.ru member managed to get their hands on one, still no shipping confirmation here.


----------



## kev80e

Arizone said:


> watch.ru member managed to get their hands on one, still no shipping confirmation here.


Mine is now showing sent abroad. Can't wait.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Great to see a non-Meranom pic, as they often look a bit washed out in terms of colour. Was slightly worried it would be more gold than orange. Now the waiting is more unbearable.


----------



## Zany4

My gray/silver Neptune (and its leather strap) is showing up as having left Moscow and is in USPS tracking before customs. Hopefully it doesn't loop back, but I've had good luck with 12-18 day delivery lately. The steel band looks two-tone finished with polished center and brushed outer links. May have to give it a chance before switching to the Boctok leather and clasp.


----------



## Aeterno

My two Neptunes, silver + orange, arrived this morning a few hours ago speedy travel through Russian Post, Russian and UK customs.

The new stainless steel bracelets have a tiny little extra length compared with the bracelet on the previous Neptune. The old bracelet was a snug fit on my wrist but too tight some days and it was on the maximum links already. The new bracelet will wear much better for me, I hope so anyway.









Edit: Upload of obligatory photo!


----------



## Zany4

My Neptune just cleared US customs! That's like a crazy one day turn around from Moscow to NYC. Must have been the last parcel on the jet. Should be here mid next week but I'm traveling for business early in the week. Hope I don't miss it on the first delivery attempt. Why does delivery coincide with me being out of town so often?!


----------



## Dr.Z

Zany4 said:


> My Neptune just cleared US customs! That's like a crazy one day turn around from Moscow to NYC. Must have been the last parcel on the jet. Should be here mid next week but I'm traveling for business early in the week. Hope I don't miss it on the first delivery attempt. Why does delivery coincide with me being out of town so often?!


 I have both the silver and orange on the way. As of the 16th they were at the export of international mail. They wont get to the west as fast as yours. Seems I am also away when these gems arrive. I'll try to coordinate summer holidays around my neptune delivery!


----------



## taike

Blue neptune must not be ready yet


----------



## tokareva

They are probably still packaging yours taike.The blue one I ordered went out with export mail two days ago.


----------



## kev80e

Mine arrived very quickly. I'm going to change the strap when I can but one of the pins holding it on is being stubborn and refusing to budge.


----------



## Derek N

Aeterno said:


> My two Neptunes, silver + orange, arrived this morning a few hours ago speedy travel through Russian Post, Russian and UK customs.
> 
> View attachment 8483202


I'm interested in the Neptune you have pictured on the far right, black dial in the 710 case. Is that a modification? The only Neptunes that I see come in the 960 case.


----------



## MEzz

I have an Orange neptune on the way. Any recommended straps other than Meranom's? I don't like their leather straps.


----------



## Arizone

Derek N said:


> I'm interested in the Neptune you have pictured on the far right, black dial in the 710 case. Is that a modification? The only Neptunes that I see come in the 960 case.


Neptunes are always in a 960 case, so it is a modification.


----------



## greyfellow

I have bought the SE 710555S last year. 710 is my favorite Amphibia case, also I liked the sword hands and the raised numbers. But I never was too happy with the strange color of the white luminova hands, not matching the color of the numbers/indexes. One day at Meranoms website the golden NoctiLumina hands showed up, ok, bought a couple of these, you never know . . .

Yesterday this poor 710555S came back into my mind, if it only had green colored hands . . . ok, disassembling it is a matter of seconds. When I had the hands pulled off, bad surprise, I found the dial very badly centered, almost touching the hour hand pinion. "Adjusting" by gently manipulating the dial feets I could solve this problem without breaking anything, three times wood !

My first impression with the new hands - like ! Now, I have to wear it for a couple of days and think it over than.

































BTW, the lume (NoctiLumina) is acceptable, in the first couple of hours it glows brighter than the usual SE-Lume, after 8 hours it is just still visible. But still not comparable with SuperLuminova C3.


----------



## Aeterno

Derek N said:


> I'm interested in the Neptune you have pictured on the far right, black dial in the 710 case. Is that a modification? The only Neptunes that I see come in the 960 case.


It is a modification; a 2014-15 blue dialled Neptune, originally in a 960 case. The bracelet was just about exactly my wrist size however some days it was too tight to wear, so I transplanted the movement, dial and crown in to a 710 case. To retain the crown, either 710 or 420 case were the ideal less-fuss options. Tried cutting leather straps to fit the 960 case using the new pins that Meranom sell but was not pleased with the results, so opted for the 710 case. The new bracelet on the current Neptune apparently does not perfectly fit older 960 cases, asked Meranom if the new bracelets could be bought separately, this was answer. Think the current 960 case was slightly modified to go with the new bracelets.


----------



## kev80e

kev80e said:


> Mine arrived very quickly. I'm going to change the strap when I can but one of the pins holding it on is being stubborn and refusing to budge.





MEzz said:


> I have an Orange neptune on the way. Any recommended straps other than Meranom's? I don't like their leather straps.


Finally got the pin out, decided it wasn't beating me again today. My first strap mod , at least I didn't completely ruin the strap


----------



## Derek N

kev80e said:


> Finally got the pin out, decided it wasn't beating me again today. My first strap mod , at least I didn't completely ruin the strap


That leather strap looks great on the Neptune. I was just wondering how the spring bar/pin system work on that case? How does the pin fit onto that leather strap? Is it secure? If you ever get the chance to take your strap apart and take a picture of what it looks like, please share it with us. I've never owned a watch with an integrated bracelet before.


----------



## kev80e

Derek N said:


> That leather strap looks great on the Neptune. I was just wondering how the spring bar/pin system work on that case? How does the pin fit onto that leather strap? Is it secure? If you ever get the chance to take your strap apart and take a picture of what it looks like, please share it with us. I've never owned a watch with an integrated bracelet before.


Thanks I'm pleased with it. I used these bars to attach it Vostok Neptune 96 Case Pins Meranom.com







They can't come out as they don't fit through the centre lug on the case and screw together from either side , a little tricky to line up as they are in the strap and you can't see them. The strap ,Genuine Leather Perforated Watch Strap Band RIDER Rally Racing Style Spring Bars | eBay I adapted myself, fairly easy to do and I'm not the most delicate person. It feels very secure.


----------



## Zany4

My Neptune arrived yesterday (just 12 days shipping!) as I returned home on a red eye flight. Almost missed the postman from oversleeping. The sliver bezel is a slightly different tone than the case and bracelet for a nice contrast and the light gray dial is very clean looking. The Neptune 960 bracelet seems much better quality than the standard Amphibia. Removed a link on either side of the clasp for a perfect fit. Bought the leather strap with deployant clasp add-on option just in case, which also is better quality than expected, but I will hold it in reserve if I get tired of the all stainless look. The silver version was my first choice, but I now regret not picking the blue one up as well when I had the chance. No more "factory new" watch purchases for a while, but it'll be interesting to see what the next SE look like when they release new Amphibia designs!


----------



## Zany4

General nonsense question regarding the laser marked Neptune case back serial numbers... Mine is 101/900. Does anyone know if they are making 900 of each of the 6 model colors or are there only 900 in total, split across the different color designs, like 150 of each? I know a lot of people are still waiting on the green and maybe even the black scope dial. I'm Just curious as to how rare the Neptune beasts actually are and if they are built in even quantities or based on demand. I would think up to 900 of each color model but I know nothing of the business side of the watch market...


----------



## Zany4

double post


----------



## Aeterno

I read somewhere that Meranom had ordered 900 bracelets for the new Neptunes, so it could stand to reason there are 900 indexed casebacks spread between the different dials.


----------



## Zany4

Aeterno said:


> I read somewhere that Meranom had ordered 900 bracelets for the new Neptunes...


That's what I assumed. Provides them flexibility and easier to build more of the colors that are in demand. Also allows smoother staged product release and doesn't hold up distribution if you have a problem with one model, like with the green.


----------



## tokareva

Surely there will be more than 150 in each color for the entire world,plus it would not make sense to put 900 on the back of each color if in reality there were only 150.If there are only 150 of each they should be quite collectible.That's a nice looking Neptune you have Zany, somebody is already selling one like it on eBay for $100 more than you paid.Better be careful with yours.


----------



## Zany4

tokareva said:


> Surely there will be more than 150 in each color for the entire world...


I would think so too, but who knows? There could be a release in different waves. Maybe the first batch is a total of 900. Maybe the second batch us a total of 800, then 700 etc... It allows them to not over produce as case backs and bracelets can be ordered as needed and you can tell the difference in waves by the total number produced in each.


----------



## haejuk

To add a little confusion to this, I see that the green colored one doesn't have a numbered caseback on Meranom's site.


----------



## taike

haejuk said:


> To add a little confusion to this, I see that the green colored one doesn't have a numbered caseback on Meranom's site.


Green has not yet been re-released for 2016. The unnumbered caseback is from the 2014-2015 edition.


----------



## tokareva

Well I just picked up the blue one I ordered and it is numbered over 500 if that tells anybody anything.I don't really care, but I was expecting a lower number because it seemed like it was ordered fairly soon after they were in stock.


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there will be more than 150 in each color for the entire world...
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so too, but who knows? There could be a release in different waves. Maybe the first batch is a total of 900. Maybe the second batch us a total of 800, then 700 etc... It allows them to not over produce as case backs and bracelets can be ordered as needed and you can tell the difference in waves by the total number produced in each.
Click to expand...

Well I have to admit I was also wondering the same thing when they first appeared, whether it was a total of 900 for all of them or 900 each, but after thinking about it 900 total production just seemed way to low for all the varieties.But like you said who knows?


----------



## tokareva

OK here it is, very nice but it looks a little fancy or dressy to me for my every day attire of shorts and T-shirt with a ball cap. What style is this watch classified as? Would anybody else be concerned about what to wear with it? Thanks


----------



## MEzz

I wonder if there is interest in getting an adapter made for these neptune to wear with regular straps/nato, etc...


----------



## taike

tokareva said:


> OK here it is, very nice but it looks a little fancy or dressy to me for my every day attire of shorts and T-shirt with a ball cap. What style is this watch classified as? Would anybody else be concerned about what to wear with it? Thanks


I consider it a sporty style. You are fine.


----------



## taike

MEzz said:


> I wonder if there is interest in getting an adapter made for these neptune to wear with regular straps/nato, etc...


Transform it into a swing lug case? Transplanting to a different case is probably more feasible as others have done.


----------



## kev80e

tokareva said:


> OK here it is, very nice but it looks a little fancy or dressy to me for my every day attire of shorts and T-shirt with a ball cap. What style is this watch classified as? Would anybody else be concerned about what to wear with it? Thanks


I too had this issue, just felt too shiny and flashy. I solved it by adapting a leather strap, I just feel more comfortable this way. It's more subtle.



taike said:


> Transform it into a swing lug case? Transplanting to a different case is probably more feasible as others have done.


Got me thinking and I have some swing lugs here, I wonder. Personally transplanting it to another case would be wrong, but everyone is different.


----------



## mibby

My tangerine Neptune (544/900)


----------



## 2415b

Man, I'm regretting not picking up one of those in blue. They came out right as it was time to pay for my NVCh-30 reissue (should be here in a week or two). Oh well maybe I'll be able to grab one in a later run. Congrats! Looks amazing!


----------



## claradead

So envious! My has been processing since forever((


----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely there will be more than 150 in each color for the entire world...
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so too, but who knows? There could be a release in different waves. Maybe the first batch is a total of 900. Maybe the second batch us a total of 800, then 700 etc... It allows them to not over produce as case backs and bracelets can be ordered as needed and you can tell the difference in waves by the total number produced in each.
Click to expand...

I think you are right about releasing them in small numbers Zany ,that's what I suspected also, I don't think they would produce almost 5000 watches of one type and then wait on them to sell.I also think the blue model may have been released starting at number 500.I ordered about an hour after they were listed in stock, can't believe they sold that many in such a short time.I don't think they even had 500 of any one watch, could be wrong though.


----------



## taike

claradead said:


> So envious! My has been processing since forever((


Did you order around Jun 4? My order was just shipped yesterday.


----------



## tikkathree

I love these dial / bezel colours but having a one-track mind it must have a little chap swimming about for me.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

taike said:


> Did you order around Jun 4? My order was just shipped yesterday.


7th, 3 days later than u. Good to hear yours has been shipped though!


----------



## Aeterno

I like the new Amphibian SE 420557NB, ordered one.

Exchange rate made me blink. UK GBP:Anywhere :sadpuppyeyes: but didn't stop me!


----------



## taike

Aeterno said:


> I like the new Amphibian SE 420557NB, ordered one.
> 
> Exchange rate made me blink. UK GBP:Anywhere :sadpuppyeyes: but didn't stop me!


----------



## svetoslav

Well, I've just bought an orange Neptune and I hope it will be with me soon enough. I like the green one too, but I find the orange extraordinary. About the limited status, I really don't get it. Maybe they produce small batches within that 900, or maybe it is not limited anymore


----------



## tokareva

kev80e said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK here it is, very nice but it looks a little fancy or dressy to me for my every day attire of shorts and T-shirt with a ball cap. What style is this watch classified as? Would anybody else be concerned about what to wear with it? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I too had this issue, just felt too shiny and flashy. I solved it by adapting a leather strap, I just feel more comfortable this way. It's more subtle.
> 
> I have a factory leather one coming for it Kev, don't think I'm talented enough to make one.The only thing is I'm not sure about is how black leather is going to look with the blue on the watch, I wish they offered a brown strap, or swing lugs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Arizone

Finally received mine, 416/900, then promptly replaced the hands with these beauties. Unfortunately, the minute hand was too small in diameter. Trying to force it warped it, when I tried filing it I accidentally filed a smidge too much, last I had to fill the hole a little with some glue. Seems to fit okay now. The lume on the hands is far brighter than the dial and bezel, although I haven't made a comparison with the original hands.


----------



## greyfellow

For some reason the standard Amphibia minute hand does not fit the movement of the SE-series, it has a slightly different diameter. IMHO a stupid design, or may be I just don't understand the special reason . . . When I installed the golden hands to my 710SE I had to use the reamer to make the minute hand fit.

I still got a set of blued hands in the drawer, waiting for a possible candidate. 

Excellent match with the silver Neptun dial .


----------



## Dr.Z

Arizone said:


> Finally received mine, 416/900, then promptly replaced the hands with these beauties. Unfortunately, the minute hand was too small in diameter. Trying to force it warped it, when I tried filing it I accidentally filed a smidge too much, last I had to fill the hole a little with some glue. Seems to fit okay now. The lume on the hands is far brighter than the dial and bezel, although I haven't made a comparison with the original hands.


Nice! I have the same watch. Owning a higher priced SE always gave me the feeling that they were not to be modded as they already were and doing so would be sacrilege. I like the neptune but the 960 case is not my favorite and doesn't fit me well. Seeing this has given me the idea to transplant the movement/dial into an 090 case. I know that the crown won't fit though.----- Thanks


----------



## kev80e

tokareva said:


> kev80e said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too had this issue, just felt too shiny and flashy. I solved it by adapting a leather strap, I just feel more comfortable this way. It's more subtle.
> 
> I have a factory leather one coming for it Kev, don't think I'm talented enough to make one.The only thing is I'm not sure about is how black leather is going to look with the blue on the watch, I wish they offered a brown strap, or swing lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Adapting a standard leather was fairly easy. I'm not very dexterous at all but carefully line up the strap and using a sharp knife , I used a new craft knife, even I managed not to completely hash it. The strap I got is also available in blue  and not expensive so not a big loss if it goes wrong. Let's see it when you get the strap on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## cuthbert

mibby said:


> My tangerine Neptune (544/900)


That's beautiful, I regret not having it taken when it was available...the blue and green ones are not available as well, I received the notification but they were already out of stock when I connected. 

However..I'm happy with my original Neptun for the moment.


----------



## Sowulo

Thats my new neptune in blue. What I like about it? I like that blue is not as bright as in meranom site. What i don't like about it is that hour and minute hands doesn't align. I know it is easy to fix but I paid extra hundred expecting better quality control.


----------



## taike

Sowulo said:


> ... What i don't like about it is that hour and minute hands doesn't align. I know it is easy to fix but I paid extra hundred expecting better quality control.


Here is the old response from meranom



meranom said:


> According to the Vostok Factory Standard the minute hand could stay in limits +/- 7 minutes with hour hand aligned to 12.
> Of course, it might be unacceptable by the customers. And we try to follow their requirements.


Not sure what you mean by paying extra $100


----------



## cuthbert

I also noticed that in modern Amphibian the hands misaligned but ironically Soviet ones don't have that problem. I understand it's usually minimal but it would be better to have a tighter assembly process.


----------



## Sowulo

taike said:


> Here is the old response from meranom
> 
> Not sure what you mean by paying extra $100


SE cost almost hundred quid more than regulars.


----------



## Zany4

My few month old SE 090520B is running fine, but it has zero power reserve. I have to keep it hand wound every day. I suspect the rotor is not working. I cannot hear it spin and none of my other Vostoks are that quiet. I think I'll open it (trying not to scratch the Gagarin case back) and see what's up. What's the best way to test the rotor once it's open? If it's jammed then there's a gear problem in the auto winding train? If it spins then there should not be an issue with the gears and the mainspring / bridle could be at fault? If it's not lubed enough and just not spinning under natural motion, can someone recommend what they use as an oil? I think I need to spend some time watching YouTube fix videos. Argh... :-s:-(o|


----------



## taike

Could be as simple as loose rotor screw. I had one arrive like that.


----------



## Sachstorpedo

Has anybody received the new black/dark green neptune ,would be nice to see some pictures


----------



## taike

Sachstorpedo said:


> Has anybody received the new black/dark green neptune ,would be nice to see some pictures


Can you link to the one you are referring to? I haven't seen the new green one released again yet.


----------



## Sachstorpedo

taike said:


> Can you link to the one you are referring to? I haven't seen the new green one released again yet.


model 960727


----------



## taike

Sachstorpedo said:


> model 960727


That one is just black, no dark green involved.


----------



## Sachstorpedo

taike said:


> That one is just black, no dark green involved.


Dial color is dark green as it says at meranoms page,these were the green dials that were made too dark


----------



## taike

Sachstorpedo said:


> Dial color is dark green as it says at meranoms page,these were the green dials that were made too dark


Sorry, my mistake. Kind of confusing that he is keeping the same model numbers with all the changes.


----------



## marathonna

Waiting for my white Neptune..paid and ordered at 8-6..but still no message from Meranom...!!


----------



## Sachstorpedo

I am waiting my black one too ordered 03.07


----------



## mibby

Latest mod:


----------



## cuthbert

mibby said:


> Latest mod:


Did you cut the window?


----------



## mibby

No, that's how it came. I just swapped the bezel for the tangerine one off the Neptune.


----------



## tokareva

Finally got the less blingy leather strap installed.Really drove up the total price of the watch, but at least I can wear it now, more comfortable too.


----------



## Coug76

cuthbert said:


> Did you cut the window?


Favinov was selling the dials a little while back. I got one, I'm kicking myself for not buying two. Or three.










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## claradead

U cant imagine how much comments on I got on this one..barely a day old! Thanks Meranom❤










Better pics this weekend!


----------



## meranom

Green Neptune on site at 10-00 MSK 29 July 2016


----------



## kakefe

When i pressed the botton Pre-order meranom site crashed and after waiting for 15 minutes to reload it is out of stock and i dont have any in my shopping cart.. im very disappointed.  waiting green for a long time



Follow me on Instagram... @watchcolony


----------



## meranom

Sorry for troubles with our site
Now starting selling again!


----------



## Schlumpf

I put the green Neptune in the basket several times but it always said it's not enough stock available and then it's again marked as sold out...


----------



## meranom

Next batch in 2 weeks approx


----------



## mariomart

meranom said:


> Next batch in 2 weeks approx


Nooooooooo ...........


----------



## oldfox

It's all playgame! One should have seen what happened at russian forum! What dissapointment was first two times when notifications hit the e-mails, and those who missed the watch when it really was in stock (wolfs, wolfs, yeah!)


----------



## Schlumpf

I think i give up trying to catch one of the SE's i like, too often i tried and was not able to get one... but a few weeks later you can buy it at ebay for higher prices.


----------



## kakefe

Update : I think i catched one via my mobile.. but still not sure ... site is still down.

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Guzmannosaurus

AAdd me to the "missed it" crowd


----------



## oldfox

Schlumpf said:


> I think i give up trying to catch one of the SE's i like, too often i tried and was not able to get one... but a few weeks later you can buy it at ebay for higher prices.


I saw on russian forum guy Vodalex (you can contact him here https://www.youtube.com/user/Sanya141085 ), is selling his first vertion of green Neptune.


----------



## Schlumpf

oldfox said:


> I saw on russian forum guy Vodalex (you can contact him here https://www.youtube.com/user/Sanya141085 ), is selling his first vertion of green Neptune.


Thanks for that kind hint but i wanted a new one as i like the new bracelet a lot more than the old one.


----------



## Bauta

Is it always this crazy, or is the green extra popular?


----------



## kakefe

Bauta said:


> Is it always this crazy, or is the green extra popular?


when green level of craziness incline

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## cuthbert

kakefe said:


> when green level of craziness incline
> 
> Instagram : @watchcolony


The Green Neptun reappeared about 19:00 Zulu in a batch of 25 watches, I was on FB complaining about the difficulty to procure them but Meranom gave me the link.

Of course I ordered it.

Not even after one hour there are six watches available...I think they will be sold out in few minutes.

However this new guy will join the small family I gathered in the last two weeks:









I wanted to get a Seiko Turtle PADI but I thought these will be a better investment, if they become as popular as the 1967 reissue I'll make more money than with R..xs.


----------



## Schlumpf

The availability always shows -1, like it did some hours ago. I can put it in the basket but can't place an order...o|


----------



## cuthbert

Schlumpf said:


> The availability always shows -1, like it did some hours ago. I can put it in the basket but can't place an order...o|


25 minutes ago there were six watches available.

I wonder what will happen when they release the Amphibia 50th anniversary.


----------



## oldfox

Now you've seen everthing


----------



## SubCapt_BNC

Looks like those 670SEs are going to be available soon, including one with a 24-hour movement: http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/670se
As well as a new batch of 420SEs: Amphibian SE 420SE Meranom.com
All with date, though.


----------



## cuthbert

SubCapt_BNC said:


> Looks like those 670SEs are going to be available soon, including one with a 24-hour movement: http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/670se
> As well as a new batch of 420SEs: Amphibian SE 420SE Meranom.com
> All with date, though.


670 appears to be the new automatic Albatros cases and the new SEs have written "antimagnetic" on the dial...intriguing.

However I don't any Albatros dial which is a little disappoint, and my order for the green Neptune is stated as "processing" so I wonder if it was really a pre-order, Meranom hasn't answered to my mail which is unusual as well.


----------



## oldfox

These 420SE are slightly different from previous ones - the lug width is 20 mm (instead of 18 at the base case).


----------



## Bauta

oldfox said:


> These 420SE are slightly different from previous ones - the lug width is 20 mm (instead of 18 at the base case).


Source?


----------



## oldfox

Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Предложения от мераном - it's said, that it was made as per voting in social network.


----------



## elsoldemayo

SubCapt_BNC said:


> Looks like those 670SEs are going to be available soon, including one with a 24-hour movement: http://meranom.com/amphibian-se/670se
> As well as a new batch of 420SEs: Amphibian SE 420SE Meranom.com
> All with date, though.


The watch with the 24Hr dial has the same 2416 movement as the others so I don't think it'll be a 24Hr watch. I'd love to be wrong!


----------



## cuthbert

elsoldemayo said:


> The watch with the 24Hr dial has the same 2416 movement as the others so I don't think it'll be a 24Hr watch. I'd love to be wrong!


I think it's an error in the description, nothing more and it will use the same movement used in the K35.


----------



## kakefe

and official source..

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Bauta

oldfox said:


> Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Предложения от мераном - it's said, that it was made as per voting in social network.


That is really great! Just to be clear, the 420 case is redesigned?


----------



## theretroshave

oldfox said:


> These 420SE are slightly different from previous ones - the lug width is 20 mm (instead of 18 at the base case).





kakefe said:


> and official source..
> 
> Instagram : @watchcolony


That's not the 420 case, but the 670. The 420, it appears, will still have 18mm lugs. To compare, see how the lug edges line up with the 25 and 35 minute markers on the bezel insert on the previous and forthcoming versions.


----------



## oldfox

Bauta said:


> That is really great! Just to be clear, the 420 case is redesigned?


Sorry, I suppose that I mislead you - 20 mm was about new 670 case...


----------



## Bauta

oldfox said:


> Sorry, I suppose that I mislead you - 20 mm was about new 670 case...


No worries!


----------



## cuthbert

I pulled the trigger...again:










Even if it looks bland I decided to go for it after having the confirmation the new Albatros DOES have an antimagnetic shield like the old ones.


----------



## Rimmed762

Pulled the trigger. 670333S incoming. 39 left.


----------



## 2415b

I'm on the fence, to me their blasted cases have never looked right, they look cast or something. I guess I'd have to see it in person.


----------



## Crunchnolo

2415b said:


> I'm on the fence, to me their blasted cases have never looked right, they look cast or something. I guess I'd have to see it in person.


I agree. I like the 670 but the case is making me hesitate. I think I might go with the 420 instead. Hard choice. I prefer the 670 .


----------



## cuthbert

Crunchnolo said:


> I agree. I like the 670 but the case is making me hesitate. I think I might go with the 420 instead. Hard choice. I prefer the 670 .


I think that as soon as I receive the watch I'll make a starburst finish on the top like on the originals, BTW Meranom kindly agreed to send a picture of the anti-magnetic shield of the Albatros:










Without surprise it looks similar to the ones press fit inside the cases of the Soviet automatic Scuba dudes.

I think I recall an antimagnetic shield also under the dial, but perhaps I am mistaken...at least what is written on it is not just for decorative purpose only.


----------



## haejuk

Meranom just put up more Neptune SE for sale. I saw every color available except for Orange. This was within the last hour and there was 3-5 of each color available. Now there might be between 1-3 blue remaining... Probably will be gone by the time I hit submit on this post, but just a heads up.

Actually, at the time of this edit there are 3 green, 1 white, and 1 blue left. Not bad at all!


----------



## cuthbert

haejuk said:


> Meranom just put up more Neptune SE for sale. I saw every color available except for Orange. This was within the last hour and there was 3-5 of each color available. Now there might be between 1-3 blue remaining... Probably will be gone by the time I hit submit on this post, but just a heads up.
> 
> Actually, at the time of this edit there are 3 green, 1 white, and 1 blue left. Not bad at all!


Damn it, I wanted the blue one but when I saw the green for sale I couldn't resist!

How many were on sale initially? Last week they were 25 greens, all sold out in less than 90 minutes.


----------



## haejuk

I had subscribed to an alert for the green one. I got the email and checked right away and there were 5 green ones, 3 blue ones, and a few of the other colors. Nothing had a quantity over 5. I was in a meeting when I got the message, but managed to order a green one


----------



## taimurkhan

cuthbert said:


> Damn it, I wanted the blue one but when I saw the green for sale I couldn't resist!
> 
> How many were on sale initially? Last week they were 25 greens, all sold out in less than 90 minutes.





haejuk said:


> I had subscribed to an alert for the green one. I got the email and checked right away and there were 5 green ones, 3 blue ones, and a few of the other colors. Nothing had a quantity over 5. I was in a meeting when I got the message, but managed to order a green one


There were ten green ones when I got the notification for it, but I had already ordered one two Fridays ago. Since I also wanted to order a silver one, I saw that silver, blue, and black ones were also available in quantities of five and less. I never got a notification for these other colors, ordered the silver one, and when they all went out of stock in the next several minutes, I was back in the wait list, even for the silver one.

Speaking of Amphibia addiction, it was a lovely winter morning last February when I first saw this one and fell in love:


----------



## fliegerchrono

Comrades, this SE has got a 24 hour dial, I don't think Vostok makes 24 hr calibres so I guess it is a normal 12 hr watch, but am I right?


----------



## marathonna

The Neptune is in....!!!!!

White Neptune with black Meranom Bezel and Black leather Strap...All thanks to meranom for their Great Service to make the watch as i like..

Hope you love the Pics...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Love this Dressy Diver..!!!


----------



## cuthbert

marathonna said:


> The Neptune is in....!!!!!
> 
> White Neptune with black Meranom Bezel and Black leather Strap...All thanks to meranom for their Great Service to make the watch as i like..
> 
> Hope you love the Pics...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> Love this Dressy Diver..!!!


I disliked the silver Neptun because of its lack of contrast, but your idea of using a black bezel changes dramatically the watch..in a better way IMO.

I just noticed now that the new Neptuns have a faux chapter ring around the dial, probably derived by the fact that sadly it appears Vostok can' make watches with separate chapter rings anymore.


----------



## Rimmed762

fliegerchrono said:


> Comrades, this SE has got a 24 hour dial, I don't think Vostok makes 24 hr calibres so I guess it is a normal 12 hr watch, but am I right?


Vostok does make 24h calibers. Not AFAIK in Amphibia before but in Komandirskies and other watches.


----------



## elsoldemayo

fliegerchrono said:


> Comrades, this SE has got a 24 hour dial, I don't think Vostok makes 24 hr calibres so I guess it is a normal 12 hr watch, but am I right?


It's a 24Hr movement. I asked the question on the site using the Review tab for the 420 case equivalent and they confirmed it.


----------



## fliegerchrono

elsoldemayo said:


> It's a 24Hr movement. I asked the question on the site using the Review tab for the 420 case equivalent and they confirmed it.


Thnx!


----------



## Astute-C

The new Neptune arrived a couple of days ago. Overall i'm very pleased. It is striking, the case is a nice size, there are raised indices and the bracelet is solid and well made (unlike the usual stock strap on normal models.) It was also easy to adjust and has a two slot micro adjuster for fine sizing. I've attached two shots, one in sunlight and one in shade. Can't help feeling it would have looked spot on with a chromed second hand though.


----------



## Danilao

Astute-C said:


> The new Neptune arrived a couple of days ago


Wow!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Astute-C said:


> The new Neptune arrived a couple of days ago. Overall i'm very pleased. It is striking, the case is a nice size, there are raised indices and the bracelet is solid and well made (unlike the usual stock strap on normal models.) It was also easy to adjust and has a two slot micro adjuster for fine sizing. I've attached two shots, one in sunlight and one in shade. Can't help feeling it would have looked spot on with a chromed second hand though.
> 
> View attachment 9055642
> 
> 
> View attachment 9055650


Tommy nice catch! That orange is electric!!! Very beautiful watch. I agree a chromed seconds hand will look amazing, you could strip the original one with acetone.


----------



## Astute-C

jose-CostaRica said:


> Tommy nice catch! That orange is electric!!! Very beautiful watch. I agree a chromed seconds hand will look amazing, you could strip the original one with acetone.


I don't trust myself!


----------



## kakefe

New members arrived.. quick pics


























green neptune is gorgeous ...

670 has no alignment problem like mentioned in russian forums...
strap is soft and seems comfortable

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Lexman




----------



## alexir

Lexman said:


> View attachment 9075450


Awesome! Waiting for mine, in a few days...


----------



## Coug76

kakefe said:


> New members arrived.. quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the dust on the 670 is on the outside of the crystal and not on the dial itself. I nearly bought one of those and am kicking myself for not pulling the trigger (if I had, the wife would be doing the kicking).
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Mr. Meranom sir,
Would it be possible for me to send a money order for a watch?


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Mr. Meranom sir,
Would it be possible for me to send a money order for a watch?


----------



## meranom

Poor Old Dave said:


> Mr. Meranom sir,
> Would it be possible for me to send a money order for a watch?


Western Union?


----------



## kakefe

Coug76 said:


> kakefe said:
> 
> 
> 
> New members arrived.. quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me the dust on the 670 is on the outside of the crystal and not on the dial itself. I nearly bought one of those and am kicking myself for not pulling the trigger (if I had, the wife would be doing the kicking).
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement
> 
> 
> 
> On the outside of crystal for sure...
> 
> Instagram : @watchcolony
Click to expand...


----------



## Arizone

Managed to get a nice photo of my elusive blue. Googling "dress diver" merely yields results for Submariners and the like; I scoff at the notion. The orange may be the star of this batch, but with a little love my silver cannot be matched.





















kakefe said:


>


I noticed this in the store photos, and in another thread, so are the numbers actually skewed diagonally? I kept thinking it was maybe distortion from the crystal but I've never seen it be an issue before.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Arizone said:


> ....
> I noticed this in the store photos, and in another thread, so are the numbers actually skewed diagonally? I kept thinking it was maybe distortion from the crystal but I've never seen it be an issue before.


The numbers are skewed even when looking directly onto the dial. Gives it an interesting quirk.


----------



## kev80e

Arizone said:


> Managed to get a nice photo of my elusive blue. Googling "dress diver" merely yields results for Submariners and the like; I scoff at the notion. The orange may be the star of this batch, but with a little love my silver cannot be matched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this in the store photos, and in another thread, so are the numbers actually skewed diagonally? I kept thinking it was maybe distortion from the crystal but I've never seen it be an issue before.


Really like them blue hands, looks awesome.


----------



## James Haury

I am so envious, I think I'm gonna barf.:rodekaart


----------



## cuthbert

Finally it's arrived today:









I'm going to write a review right now, interesting watch.


----------



## alexir

Finally!!


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> Finally it's arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 9159954
> 
> 
> I'm going to write a review right now, interesting watch.


I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the case, I would have been all in if the case was brushed. The Vostok blasted finish looks like a case finish to me, I've never liked it much.


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on the case, I would have been all in if the case was brushed. The Vostok blasted finish looks like a case finish to me, I've never liked it much.


I wrote about it here:

Vostok Amphibia SE 670333S: the return of the Albatross

It's well done, but the sandblast finish of the case and the white numbers on the dial are a little odd...and makes this Amphibia look like a NATO issued military watch from the 60s than a Soviet Albatros, try to compare the 670333 with these guys:


























The similarity with the Benrus diver in particular is surprising...but not unpleasant.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

cuthbert said:


> I wrote about it here:
> 
> Vostok Amphibia SE 670333S: the return of the Albatross
> 
> It's well done, but the sandblast finish of the case and the white numbers on the dial are a little odd...and makes this Amphibia look like a NATO issued military watch from the 60s than a Soviet Albatros, try to compare the 670333 with these guys:
> 
> View attachment 9164514
> 
> 
> View attachment 9164530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The similarity with the Benrus diver in particular is surprising...but not unpleasant.


It gives an error... at least to me, I would like to read your review. Can you send another link?


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> It gives an error... at least to me, I would like to read your review. Can you send another link?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32876138


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32876138


 thank you!


----------



## tamtkpp

I received my 670 too. Love the watch case, it looks thinner than the 090/420.
The rubber strap is soft, comfy , not bad at all !


----------



## cuthbert

tamtkpp said:


> I received my 670 too. Love the watch case, it looks thinner than the 090/420.
> The rubber strap is soft, comfy , not bad at all !


That is an optical illusion, according to my caliper the 670 is 0.5mm thicker than the 090/420.

The 420 looks very thick because it's 39mm X 15mm (38% of its diameter!) and the 090 had a thicker central case, while the central octagonal part of the 670 is just 4.5mm, but take notice of how much raised is the 670 from your wrist.


----------



## haejuk

Look what arrived just in time for a trip to the beach:








I made an unboxing video as well if anyone is curious about it or wants to see more:


----------



## cuthbert

I received my Albatros the 26th and I wore for most of these days, keeping the time against a nuclear watch, these are the measurements:

26/08 at 12:46 : +11 sec
27/08 at 01.07 : +14 sec
at 13:00 : +18 sec
28/08 at 12:26 : +24 sec
29/08 at 00:00 : +26 sec
31/08 at 01:34 : +40 sec

For an average of +7 sec/ day, not bad as I didn't regulate it...I think I will leave as it is without trying to improve the accuracy, the movement seems to be put well together.


----------



## alexir

This just arrived from Meranom. The dial is awesome and I really dig the new 670 case. Wondering why this model is not getting much love - still in stock on Meranom, has been for a while now.


----------



## Ron521

I purchased this watch from another member a couple of years ago. It was one of Meranom's SE models, 710555KN. After a while, I realized that I wasn't loving the dial or the paddle hands, so purchased an entire new 420 watch from Zenitar, with a dial and hands that I liked much better. (At the time, I couldn't find the 710 case with this dial and hands, although NOW they are easy to find...anyway I wanted to keep the stainless steel SE bezel). Exchanging the movements from one case to another was easily accomplished on the dining room table, and I sold the "new" watch with the SE dial and hands, keeping the SE case with the stainless steel bezel and the desired dial and hands. More recently, I became aware that Meranom was offering stainless steel crowns to replace the crimped "bottle cap" originals, so ordered a couple. Installing the crown took maybe 5 minutes, and upgraded the appearance of the watch immensely. The rubber "tire tread" strap replaces the green nylon NATO which came with the watch. It's almost like George Washington's axe....all original except for a new head and 2 new handles...


----------



## Cafe Latte

Is the standard Amphibia crown not stainless?
Chris


----------



## croatianus

It's not amphibian. 
Amphibian mean that operating in two elements, but it have a pilot dial, so it operate in three.
Is there an exact expression for this?


----------



## dan_bsht

croatianus said:


> It's not amphibian.
> Amphibian mean that operating in two elements, but it have a pilot dial, so it operate in three.
> Is there an exact expression for this?
> 
> View attachment 9312074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9312082


Love this one! 
Great pics as well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rothko

croatianus said:


> It's not amphibian.
> Amphibian mean that operating in two elements, but it have a pilot dial, so it operate in three.
> Is there an exact expression for this?


Aerophibian?

Triphibious?

Nice pics!


----------



## Cafe Latte

the_watchier said:


> Love this one!
> Great pics as well
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Nice pics, huge watch though!!!, Maybe just a small plane 
Chris


----------



## taimurkhan

croatianus said:


> It's not amphibian.
> Amphibian mean that operating in two elements, but it have a pilot dial, so it operate in three.
> Is there an exact expression for this?


Of course, there is. It's a scuba flieger.

Lovely watch, plane, and photos!


----------



## taimurkhan

The silver Neptune.


----------



## mibby

670 SE "Albatross" with 24-hour movement now back in stock! (and ordered...)


----------



## oldfox

taimurkhan said:


> The silver Neptune.
> 
> View attachment 9320218
> 
> 
> View attachment 9320226


I owned one like this






















Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## taimurkhan

oldfox said:


> I owned one like this.
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Did you sell yours?

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## oldfox

Yep, it was sold from the set. It was nice but did not hook me for some reason.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

croatianus said:


> It's not amphibian.
> Amphibian mean that operating in two elements, but it have a pilot dial, so it operate in three.
> Is there an exact expression for this?
> 
> View attachment 9312074
> 
> 
> View attachment 9312082


Obviously Flying Amphibian


----------



## taimurkhan

New 020SE Amphibias have appeared at meranom


----------



## 2415b

That's a pretty interesting case, is it totally new?


----------



## taimurkhan

2415b said:


> That's a pretty interesting case, is it totally new?


I think so.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

taimurkhan said:


> New 020SE Amphibias have appeared at meranom
> 
> View attachment 9579394
> 
> 
> View attachment 9579410
> 
> 
> View attachment 9579418
> 
> 
> View attachment 9579426
> 
> 
> View attachment 9579442


Very interesting! Unidirectional bezel!

Preordered two of them!


----------



## mibby

I just pre-ordered the lairy red one!


----------



## elsoldemayo

taimurkhan said:


> New 020SE Amphibias have appeared at meranom
> 
> View attachment 9579394


Thanks for posting, just bought the red one.


----------



## rokman

damn you meranom, i received my scuba dude like 2 weeks ago, the compressor case is coming along and now these. i cannot be part of that but they are soooo beautiful. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

Dammit, had to preorder the red 020 and a Neptune!:-!


----------



## DerangedGoose

The new dials are a definite step up, but they seem to have trouble perfectly centering the two stripes on the 12 marker. At least its only visible in macros...


----------



## cuthbert

It appears the 020 has some similarity with the Soviet Komandirskie case but the display caseback with decorated rotor is something completely new for a Vostok.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Can anyone offer input on how long it takes to get the Neptunes in stock? How well does the notification feature work?


----------



## drbobguy

Very very nice.

Is that a new bezel? Looks wider than the previous meranom version. Also the caseback looks new.

This watch is really competitive:

All-new case design
200m WR
Display back
Decorated rotor
Unidirectional bezel
Signed stainless crown
Sunburst dial?
20mm strap

I'm sold. 

Think this is maybe the first Vostok that is potentially near the level of Orient/Seiko. Differences to be sure (rougher finish, acrylic crystal) but in some ways better. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamireh

Blue for me, red to gift for friend


----------



## cuthbert

DerangedGoose said:


> Can anyone offer input on how long it takes to get the Neptunes in stock? How well does the notification feature work?


1)It depends, even months...today's Vostok is a small company that produces small batches per time, they are not the Soviet giant that was

2) Well if a batch arrives and you are not online you can read it after one hour and all the watches are already gone...when I got my green Neptune I've see 25 watches sold in 40 minutes.


----------



## mariomart

Has anyone else noticed that the bezels on the 020 SE's have different dimensions and markings to the normal bezel range? They appear to be wider and are missing the "10" marking.

Even more modding variations to pick from. Awesome :-!

Update - Oops, just saw drbobguy's comments


----------



## Arizone

DerangedGoose said:


> The new dials are a definite step up, but they seem to have trouble perfectly centering the two stripes on the 12 marker. At least its only visible in macros...


I noticed the same slightly crooked marker at 9 on these dials and on the Neptunes including my own.



cuthbert said:


> It appears the 020 has some similarity with the Soviet Komandirskie case but the display caseback with decorated rotor is something completely new for a Vostok.


It's interesting for them to be reusing a case number, as 020 was originally the 420 predecessor. This new case seems to be the same as the coming Komandirskie K35/II's (below), meaning nearly the same as the original Soviet Komandirskie type 34 case but without the crown guards. The first K35's were already a crossover of an Amphibian case using different numbers, type 100 on the Amphibian and 350 on the Komandirskie.


----------



## alexir

You can always trust Meranom to provide a constant stream of temptation  020 preordered.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Display caseback and unidirectional bezel!!! Wow!!!


----------



## dan_bsht

rokman said:


> damn you meranom, i received my scuba dude like 2 weeks ago, the compressor case is coming along and now these. i cannot be part of that but they are soooo beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Feel your pain!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Aeterno

I like the new 020 SEs exchange rate UK:anywhere makes me cry.


----------



## Tarquin

Aeterno said:


> I like the new 020 SEs exchange rate UK:anywhere makes me cry.


Yup......that exchange rate is making this hobby much more expensive these days. Still, two 020s and one Neptune ordered. <creaking bank account>


----------



## Bauta

I wonder how the unidirectional mechanism is implemented, and if the new bezel is compatible with other cases.

I hope it is, and that Meranom will sell these bezels and casebacks separately.


----------



## cuthbert

Aeterno said:


> I like the new 020 SEs exchange rate UK:anywhere makes me cry.


well, you know who to thank for that!


----------



## 2415b

Bauta said:


> I wonder how the unidirectional mechanism is implemented, and if the new bezel is compatible with other cases.
> 
> I hope it is, and that Meranom will sell these bezels and casebacks separately.


I'm guessing the bezel is like the one on the NVCh-30, which is fairly crude. The bezel, is pressed on the top of the case, and a wire spring provides the tension and click action. It is difficult to remove and you'll need a caseback press to get it back on. On my nvch-30 the action isn't that great and there is a fair amount of play (I still love it though). My guess is that Vostok did not make this case.

Oh and did anyone notice that it is photographed with two different casebacks? You see it with the one that Meranom was selling a couple months back then you see the back shot with a totally new caseback (which I really like). I wonder which it will ship with, I don't like the tall one that he was selling, but the one in the back shot looks much flatter.


----------



## Straight_time

drbobguy said:


> Very very nice.
> 
> Is that a new bezel? Looks wider than the previous meranom version. Also the caseback looks new.
> 
> This watch is really competitive:
> 
> All-new case design
> 200m WR
> Display back
> Decorated rotor
> Unidirectional bezel
> Signed stainless crown
> Sunburst dial?
> 20mm strap


I'd add - completely new set of hands, too. :-!


----------



## alexir

Bauta said:


> I hope it is, and that Meranom will sell these bezels and casebacks separately.


Yes, I was hoping for that as well - bezels of this style that would fit the larger cases better...


----------



## KyngCreole

The words "New Classic" come to mind. I wonder if the Missus will let me buy the regular and 24 hour versions.


----------



## jpfwatch

Could not resist and ordered the Amphibian SE 020675S.


----------



## Tarquin

I see the green version of the new 020 SE is now listed out of stock.

Red, black & blue still available for pre-order.


----------



## rothko

Tarquin said:


> I see the green version of the new 020 SE is now listed out of stock.
> 
> Red, black & blue still available for pre-order.


So I just ordered the black-dial. All your fault Tarquin! You got me worried about the others going "out of stock." Its also you fault that I ordered 3 other things.... :-d


----------



## Cafe Latte

Just ordered the red one and had to listen to the missus moaning for 5 minutes.
Chris


----------



## Tarquin

rothko said:


> So I just ordered the black-dial. All your fault Tarquin! You got me worried about the others going "out of stock." Its also you fault that I ordered 3 other things.... :-d


You'll be thanking me later when you've got that nice watch on your wrist, while others look forlornly at one on eBay for $500. ;-)

Which 3 other things?? Nothing alcoholic I hope.


----------



## Aeterno

cuthbert said:


> well, you know who to thank for that!


Yes, I do exactly. Not feeling thankful though ... still, I bought the blue Amphibian SE020677S with a Vostok 20mm mesh and it's been posted.


----------



## cuthbert

Aeterno said:


> Yes, I do exactly. Not feeling thankful though ... still, I bought the blue Amphibian SE020677S with a Vostok 20mm mesh and it's been posted.


Yes, it's time to buy...March has not arrived yet and I foresee a 1.17 exhange against the dollar and parity against the euro.

Of course by then I hope to get a job in Europe.


----------



## VWatchie

Tarquin said:


> I see the green version of the new 020 SE is now listed out of stock.
> 
> Red, black & blue still available for pre-order.


Gosh, lucky me! Guess I'll have to call myself "Mr. Green" from now on... b-)


----------



## Tarquin

Black ones........all gone!


----------



## VWatchie

Tarquin said:


> Black ones........all gone!


Guessing the blue will be the next to go...


----------



## kakefe

My 020 s arrived.. blue for me red for my wife... I like the quality logo on the crown and bezel as well.. some quick pics 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan

kakefe said:


> My 020 s arrived.. blue for me red for my wife... I like the quality logo on the crown and bezel as well.. some quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the casebavk is brushed and the front is all polished, right?

How's the bezel action?


----------



## kakefe

yep back is brushed front polished , bezel is tight and as stated uni. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

kakefe said:


> My 020 s arrived.. blue for me red for my wife... I like the quality logo on the crown and bezel as well.. some quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How tall is the caseback?


----------



## 2415b

kakefe said:


> My 020 s arrived.. blue for me red for my wife... I like the quality logo on the crown and bezel as well.. some quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making it really hard for me to resist!


----------



## kakefe

Bauta said:


> How tall is the caseback?


i hope I this helps 
left 670 right 020. sorry for crappy pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

kakefe said:


> i hope I this helps
> left 670 right 020. sorry for crappy pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Tarquin

24 Hours said:


> Guessing the blue will be the next to go...


Well I agreed with you..........but we were both wrong.

A surprise 3rd place finish for the reds, beating the blues into fourth - a poor showing for the blues, I expected them to be a close second or third with the blacks. Greens, for me, were always the favourite for top spot.


----------



## 2415b

Blue one incoming.


----------



## 2415b

double post


----------



## 2415b

Anyone know that the text on the case back says?


----------



## kakefe

2415b said:


> Anyone know that the text on the case back says?


Chistopol Watch factory , Stainless steel , Special edition ,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

kakefe said:


> Chistopol Watch factory , Stainless steel , Special edition ,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! kakefe, how is the bezel action? Is it a click style bezel? I have the blue one incoming.


----------



## kakefe

2415b said:


> Thanks! kakefe, how is the bezel action? Is it a click style bezel? I have the blue one incoming.


nice choice , i like the tone of the blue , yep the bezel action is click style , it s tight as well .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Crown is a little too big, but I would be all over those if they came in a no-date


----------



## 2415b

DerangedGoose said:


> Crown is a little too big, but I would be all over those if they came in a no-date


Looks pretty much the same size as most all modern Amphibias.


----------



## bmcom

oldfox said:


> I owned one like this
> View attachment 9575074
> 
> View attachment 9575082
> 
> View attachment 9575090
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


I've got coming to me in the mail soon, opinions on it with a smooth bezel? Would it look goofy or no? Anyone tried this?


----------



## taimurkhan

bmcom said:


> I've got coming to me in the mail soon, opinions on it with a smooth bezel? Would it look goofy or no? Anyone tried this?


My brother put the meranom clean bezel on the silver Neptune SE, and it looks very good. Don't have an image to share, but the clean bezel makes it look smaller and understated, and now his wife wears it. I'd say you should definitely try the clean bezel, which makes it look different and smaller, but not worse.


----------



## bmcom

taimurkhan said:


> My brother put the meranom clean bezel on the silver Neptune SE, and it looks very good. Don't have an image to share, but the clean bezel makes it look smaller and understated, and now his wife wears it. I'd say you should definitely try the clean bezel, which makes it look different and smaller, but not worse.


I was going to buy the Murphy bezel - can't post link but its model number is VO1010. Is one of a higher standard quality than the other? It costs about the same when you include shipping.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Are the bezels on the new se interchangeable though as the new one clicks and it only moves in one direction?
I like the new one as it is anyway.
Chris


----------



## 2415b

Cafe Latte said:


> Are the bezels on the new se interchangeable though as the new one clicks and it only moves in one direction?
> I like the new one as it is anyway.
> Chris


No, it doesn't seem like it, though I don't think anyone has removed a bezel from one of the new ones yet.


----------



## kakefe

heads up for neptune enthusiasts ... blue and black neptunes are back in pre order.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

kakefe said:


> heads up for neptune enthusiasts ... blue and black neptunes are back in pre order..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black already sold out but silver is still available for pre order as well


----------



## Cafe Latte

Been on a fire all day tired and smoked out, but the nice surprise when I got home was my red se has been posted so in maybe a month I will hopefully be wearing it 
Chris


----------



## jpfwatch

Amphibian SE 020675S


----------



## jpfwatch

Now with a heuerville strap:


----------



## 2415b

Looks great on that strap!


----------



## fliegerchrono

jpfwatch said:


> Now with a heuerville strap:
> 
> View attachment 9701730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9701738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9701746


That vintage style strap looks great! Good idea to give my favourite summer watch a pair of winterboots! Could be a nice transformation.


----------



## SinanjuStein

jpfwatch said:


> Now with a heuerville strap:
> 
> View attachment 9701730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9701738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9701746


I'm beginning to regret that i didn't go for it....

Well, i'll bide my time until the K-39's and 7XX series Komandirkskies come.


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## 2415b

drbobguy said:


>


oh man, I can't wait for my blue one to come in, that dial looks amazing! congrats!


----------



## VWatchie

jose-CostaRica said:


> I'm glad to announce that the Vostok stuttering CAN be fixed!
> 
> The seconds pivot's retaining spring was kinda flat on my movement, therefore the pivot was not receiving the necessary amount of pressure causing the stuttering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easy fix, no need to take the movement out the case, just remove the caseback, the rotor and it's module in order to access the retaining spring, remove it and put if on the table facing up, with the help of a screwdriver apply pressure bending it a bit more, install everything in place and confirm the stutter has gone!


Thank you for your instruction Jose, much appreciated! I'd really like to try this myself, but no matter how I read your post and look at the image I don't understand how to bend the piece. Should the round part tilt upward toward the case back or towards the movement or should it be bent in the joint (don't think so) Perhaps I'm stupid, but is there some other way you (or someone else) can explain or illustrate how to do this? Perhaps it would be easier for me to understand if if I understood the purpose of the retaining spring and how it works? Any help or hints would be really great. Thanks!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

24 Hours said:


> Thank you for your instruction Jose, much appreciated! I'd really like to try this myself, but no matter how I read your post and look at the image I don't understand how to bend the piece. Should the round part tilt upward toward the case back or towards the movement or should it be bent in the joint (don't think so) Perhaps I'm stupid, but is there some other way you (or someone else) can explain or illustrate how to do this? Perhaps it would be easier for me to understand if if I understood the purpose of the retaining spring and how it works? Any help or hints would be really great. Thanks!


..


----------



## jose-CostaRica

It will be easier with pictures:

1- lay the tension spring on the table:









2- flip it over:









3- fingernail applies moderate pressure right on the "elbow", here you can notice the bending angle from the factory:









4- slide a wide screw driver under the part:









5- fingernail applying pressure and raise the screwdriver a bit from the rear pronouncing the bending angle more:









6- then put the tension spring back in place and check if the stutter got any better.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Cafe Latte

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 9748626
> View attachment 9748634
> View attachment 9748642


Is that a Meranom mesh strap or one from somewhere else?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## arktika1148

Cafe Latte said:


> Is that a Meranom mesh strap or one from somewhere else?
> Cheers
> Chris


Ti brushed 1mm wire mate

20mm stainless steel Watch mesh bracelet New wristband Ø1.0mm wire multicolored | eBay

bought for another but looked off. 
The grey works ace with the loganberry red on the 020 imo , much better than non-coated st.st.


----------



## 2415b

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 9748626
> View attachment 9748634
> View attachment 9748642


That looks great! I like that red way better than I thought I would. --Mark


----------



## VWatchie

jose-CostaRica said:


> It will be easier with pictures:


Oh yes!!! Thank you very, _very _much Jose! So much more than I had ever expected! Your illustrations are just perfect! You couldn't have made me happier!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

24 Hours said:


> Oh yes!!! Thank you very, _very _much Jose! So much more than I had ever expected! Your illustrations are just perfect! You couldn't have made me happier!


thats great! let me know if the stutter problem on yours was resolved!


----------



## arktika1148

2415b said:


> That looks great! I like that red way better than I thought I would. --Mark


Thanks mate


----------



## bobski

Can anyone tell me if the 020 SE cases are fully polished or have some brushed too?

Also does anyone find the height too much? 15mm seems like a lot to me. Would this be lessened by installing a solid case back? Are the case backs on meranom compatible with this case?

Thanks for the help in advance guys.


----------



## SinanjuStein

bobski said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 020 SE cases are fully polished or have some brushed too?
> 
> Also does anyone find the height too much? 15mm seems like a lot to me. Would this be lessened by installing a solid case back? Are the case backs on meranom compatible with this case?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance guys.


As far as i recall yes, since the exhibition caseback is thicker than a standard SS. A standard SS caseback or ideally Scubadude caseback on the 020SE would make it thinner.

I believe it's the same kind of exhibition caseback that fits on the standard models, so there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## meranom

SinanjuStein said:


> As far as i recall yes, since the exhibition caseback is thicker than a standard SS. A standard SS caseback or ideally Scubadude caseback on the 020SE would make it thinner.
> 
> I believe it's the same kind of exhibition caseback that fits on the standard models, so there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Dimitri, what's the thickness of the exhibition casebacks?


----------



## 2415b

I think someone else had mentioned this but I can't find it. Is the new 020 just a k-34 with the lugs cut off? If so it would be nice to get one of those k34 bracelets for my incoming 020!! Meranom, any chance?


----------



## bobski

SinanjuStein said:


> As far as i recall yes, since the exhibition caseback is thicker than a standard SS. A standard SS caseback or ideally Scubadude caseback on the 020SE would make it thinner.
> 
> I believe it's the same kind of exhibition caseback that fits on the standard models, so there shouldn't be an issue.


Thanks SinanjuStein great info.



meranom said:


> View attachment 9770002
> 
> 
> View attachment 9770010


Thanks Dimitri for the pics, can you tell us the height of the display case back and the height of the solid case back. Many thanks.

Ps off topic but thanks for the black K65 it is one of my favorite watches!


----------



## bobski

2415b said:


> I think someone else had mentioned this but I can't find it. Is the new 020 just a k-34 with the lugs cut off? If so it would be nice to get one of those k34 bracelets for my incoming 020!! Meranom, any chance?


I would also like to know about a compatible bracelet, it would really complete the watch for me.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Its too bad the new exhibition casebacks are so much taller than the standard one. I would have bought one otherwise.


----------



## marathonna

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Schlumpf

Picked up the parcel at the customs today and i am very disappointed with the 020, i can tolerate the bezel not hitting the indexes, but the index on 4 is just ridiculous. At least Dmitry is very helpful in solving the issue, but i would prefer some sort of QC.


----------



## Coug76

Schlumpf said:


> Picked up the parcel at the customs today and i am very disappointed with the 020, i can tolerate the bezel not hitting the indexes, but the index on 4 is just ridiculous. At least Dmitry is very helpful in solving the issue, but i would prefer some sort of QC.
> 
> View attachment 9796322


Geez, how did that one get out the door...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## oldfox

Very upset to hear that - mine red 020 is fine...


----------



## 2415b

That is a real bummer, that watch passed through many hands, it shouldn't have left like that. Hopefully, the resolution is quick and easy!


----------



## Uros TSI

Mine arrived today so did my friend's. He got some white transparent marks, seem like they are on the inside of the glass. Mine is fine, though bezel alignment is not perfect and it seems that 12h index is not perfectly applied. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

I was told that i will recieve a new dial, no problem for me.
But i have tosay that the Neptunes quality i also received with this package is way above the 020. Even the dial of my standard Scuba dude is way better.


----------



## 2415b

Schlumpf said:


> I was told that i will recieve a new dial, no problem for me.
> But i have tosay that the Neptunes quality i also received with this package is way above the 020. Even the dial of my standard Scuba dude is way better.


ugh, that is disappointing! I was looking forward to my 020, now not so much.


----------



## Schlumpf

2415b said:


> ugh, that is disappointing! I was looking forward to my 020, now not so much.


Maybe it was just bad luck, the 020 Amphibias i saw in this thread look pretty good.


----------



## 2415b

Schlumpf said:


> Maybe it was just bad luck, the 020 Amphibias i saw in this thread look pretty good.


Maybe! I'll post some detailed photo's when my blue dialed version arrives. 2 weeks in transit today :/ hopefully I'll have it sometime next week.


----------



## oldfox

Schlumpf said:


> I was told that i will recieve a new dial, no problem for me.
> But i have tosay that the Neptunes quality i also received with this package is way above the 020. Even the dial of my standard Scuba dude is way better.


The best solution - is to get Meranom issued red Neptune and make shift in dials :^)


----------



## taike

Is there a red neptune?


----------



## oldfox

No, but everything can happen  At least we have green, black and blue neptune to modd.


----------



## Uros TSI

My case is all swirled up after half day of desk diving. Seems that the steel is softer or something... 
Bezel insert has some funny dents and bruahmarks. Caseback is beautiful so is the dial.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

There is one red SE again available on Meranom, anyone want one as I think it will sell quick. I hope mine arrives soon I think the red looks great.
Chris


----------



## Uros TSI

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Grr I am so tempted to pick one of these up, but I know the no-date neptune is my true desire...


----------



## elsoldemayo

My new red SE has arrived. Although the fitted strap felt ok, I switched it to a red nato.


----------



## alexir

Love my 020s! Something with this case just works for me, and the dial is awesome.

Here's the blue one:


----------



## 2415b

Awesome, mine was supposed to come today, but still not here  Oh well, maybe tomorrow. Look great, enjoy!


----------



## Cafe Latte

It looks like people are starting to get their orders, maybe mine is not too far away 
Chris


----------



## 2415b

I didn't expect to see this in the mailbox when I grabbed the mail this afternoon. Super impressed with this watch.









*The good*
-The dial is stunning!
-This case shape I love, it wears really well on my flat 6.75" wrist, the lugs turn down and fits my wrist perfectly.
-20mm lug width!
-I love caseback, though it is a bit tall it does not look out of place or wear very tall (I'm used to chunky watches) on my wrist.
-I'm surprised by the movement, I expected it to just have a decorated rotor but that's not the case. As far as I can tell the whole movement has far better finished that the standard 2416b. The winding jockey wheels are polished, all the screws are polished. The edges of the winding bridge is polished, even the screw holes. The regulating arms are polished and even the balance jewel spring is gold plated and polished.
-The signed stainless crown is very nice, though it does stick out quite a bit.
-The bezel I expected to be similar to the NVCh-30, which is to say, really crapy. The 020 is actually kinda nice, it does have some play but it's not bad at all, the click is very chunky and firm feeling. Though it doesn't line up on my watch.
-The hands are a welcome change to the normal Vostok hands or large paddle hands of the SE's
-Lastly, I want to comment on this movements timing. When I got it, I gave it a full wind and then checked it's timing, +5.2sec, beat error was 0.2, and amplitude was 264, dial up. I'll do a full check on it after it settles in a bit.

*The bad*
-The lume, as expected, is terrible!
-The case finish on the sides looks like it was once brushed then polished over without removing the tool marks.
-Bezel doesn't line up with the markers.
-My minute hand is 6 minutes fast
-The strap isn't bad and the signed buckle is a nice touch, but I don't think it suits the watch well. It is also very long.

Over all I love this watch, it is by far my new favorite Vostok. More to come...


----------



## mariomart

Loving my new Neptune 









And now time for a bezel change :-d


----------



## oldfox

Black bezel is just perfect!


----------



## Rimmed762

I wish there are more 020s coming. Those are beautiful.


----------



## theretroshave

I was also very surprised to receive my green 020s yesterday. The watch is stunning, but as a few others have said, the bezel is quite off. I don't want to hassle meranom with an exchange or whatever, but it is kind of driving me nuts. I'm hoping someone figures out how to remove the bezel, so I can realign the insert for myself.


----------



## Schlumpf

theretroshave said:


> I was also very surprised to receive my green 020s yesterday. The watch is stunning, but as a few others have said, the bezel is quite off. I don't want to hassle meranom with an exchange or whatever, but it is kind of driving me nuts. I'm hoping someone figures out how to remove the bezel, so I can realign the insert for myself.


Meranom said a bezel adjustment is not possible. I think the only solution would be to remove the inlay and re-attach it again. But i think it can't be removed without damaging it.

btw the green one is very nice, i bet a brown leather strap would look great.


----------



## Uros TSI

It really saddens me that such a nice watch has so much flaws.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Arizone

theretroshave said:


> I was also very surprised to receive my green 020s yesterday. The watch is stunning, but as a few others have said, the bezel is quite off. I don't want to hassle meranom with an exchange or whatever, but it is kind of driving me nuts. I'm hoping someone figures out how to remove the bezel, so I can realign the insert for myself.





Schlumpf said:


> Meranom said a bezel adjustment is not possible. I think the only solution would be to remove the inlay and re-attach it again. But i think it can't be removed without damaging it.
> 
> btw the green one is very nice, i bet a brown leather strap would look great.


Do we know how the bezel functions? Does it have a ratchet wire that can be trimmed like on the Nvch-30 project watch and a few others?


----------



## 2415b

Arizone said:


> Do we know how the bezel functions? Does it have a ratchet wire that can be trimmed like on the Nvch-30 project watch and a few others?


I did this to mine. It is a pain in the ars to get the bezel off. The bezel spring is too weak on that watch. The action on the 020 is worlds better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schlumpf

As my 020 has a lot of flaws and i will have to repair it before i can wear it for the first time, i thought why not disassembling the watch to show you the bezel function. 
A usual spring holds the bezel and they added a pin and a small spring for the bezel action. I'm thinking about removing the pin and spring and use it like a normal nonclicking bezel. Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Schlumpf said:


> As my 020 has a lot of flaws and i will have to repair it before i can wear it for the first time, i thought why not disassembling the watch to show you the bezel function.
> A usual spring holds the bezel and they added a pin and a small spring for the bezel action. I'm thinking about removing the pin and spring and use it like a normal nonclicking bezel. Sorry for the crappy pics.
> 
> View attachment 9851434
> 
> 
> View attachment 9851442
> 
> 
> View attachment 9851450


Apart the bezel what flaws did you have?


----------



## Schlumpf

Cafe Latte said:


> Apart the bezel what flaws did you have?


The worst is the index at 4 pointing to 9 and not to the dial center, but the other indexes are also not very accurately applied. Meranom said i will receive a replacement dial.
The Bezel was not lining up and the action was very very stiff, nearly not turnable, would be great if a bezel inlay would be available so you could adjust it on your own.

Now i removed the pin and spring and changed the caseback to a normal Amphibia caseback, the watch feels much more ok now.... now waiting for the dial to arrive.


----------



## 2415b

Schlumpf said:


> The worst is the index at 4 pointing to 9 and not to the dial center, but the other indexes are also not very accurately applied. Meranom said i will receive a replacement dial.
> The Bezel was not lining up and the action was very very stiff, nearly not turnable, would be great if a bezel inlay would be available so you could adjust it on your own.
> 
> Now i removed the pin and spring and changed the caseback to a normal Amphibia caseback, the watch feels much more ok now.... now waiting for the dial to arrive.


Just curious how the pin and small spring comes out, it is pressed into the case? I have no plans to remove mine though.

Did you add the steel movement holder or did it come that way?

I must be the only one that thinks the new small window caseback wears and looks perfectly fine. That said I have a very flat, concave wrists, the watch sits perfectly. I'm also used to tall watches.

I still think this is the most well executed SE Meranom has put out to date. Lots off little details, the wider bezel insert, the click bezel, the dial, signed stainless crown, the caseback and of course the decorated movement and steel movement holder. However, in the case of your dial issue, crappy QC can wreck what is to love about this watch pretty quickly! Meranom also needs to figure out lume, and stop pretending he's using C3.


----------



## Schlumpf

2415b said:


> Just curious how the pin and small spring comes out, it is pressed into the case? I have no plans to remove mine though.
> 
> Did you add the steel movement holder or did it come that way?
> 
> I must be the only one that thinks the new small window caseback wears and looks perfectly fine. That said I have a very flat, concave wrists, the watch sits perfectly. I'm also used to tall watches.
> 
> I still think this is the most well executed SE Meranom has put out to date. Lots off little details, the wider bezel insert, the click bezel, the dial, signed stainless crown, the caseback and of course the decorated movement and steel movement holder. However, in the case of your dial issue, crappy QC can wreck what is to love about this watch pretty quickly! Meranom also needs to figure out lume, and stop pretending he's using C3.


It came with the steel movement holder.
When you take off the Bezel the pin and spring simply drops off when you turn the case upside down.
Because of the caseback i have to say that i prefer flat watchbacks.

Without the crappy dial it would be ok. But still, compared to my blue K34 Komandirskie the 020 looses all the way. For just a few bucks more you get good bezel action which is lining up perfect, better dial, better lume, better movement decoration and a pretty good bracelet.


----------



## Tarquin

Can you actually buy the old style flat Amphibia case backs new anywhere? Unlikely I know, but thought I'd ask anyway.....


----------



## Cafe Latte

Tarquin said:


> Can you actually buy the old style flat Amphibia case backs new anywhere? Unlikely I know, but thought I'd ask anyway.....


I think Meranom sell them various Amphibia case backs
Chris


----------



## alexir

Love my new red 020 on mesh


----------



## Tarquin

Cafe Latte said:


> I think Meranom sell them various Amphibia case backs
> Chris


Nope. Thing is, all modern Amphibians are auto winding....hence all modern Amphibia case backs are taller. To get a flat back I think the only option is to buy Soviet 2209s.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Tarquin said:


> Nope. Thing is, all modern Amphibians are auto winding....hence all modern Amphibia case backs are taller. To get a flat back I think the only option is to buy Soviet 2209s.


Yes but the back with the window that comes with the new SE is taller than a standard auto Amphibia back which is what I understood you meant. Meranom sell standard auto backs which will be much less tall than the glass back, which was my point.
Chris


----------



## bobski

I would like to know whether people believe there will be a second run of 020s or not. 

I missed the first one. Looks like there were plenty of QC issues. If there is a second run does anyone think the QC will be tightened?


----------



## alexir

bobski said:


> I would like to know whether people believe there will be a second run of 020s or not.
> 
> I missed the first one. Looks like there were plenty of QC issues. If there is a second run does anyone think the QC will be tightened?


Not sure re QC (mine seem good), but Meranom indicated that there might be another batch in the "second half of November"


----------



## bobski

alexir said:


> Not sure re QC (mine seem good), but Meranom indicated that there might be another batch in the "second half of November"


Thanks for the response. I got a black K65 a while back and it was perfect.

I only heard about this one late and all these pictures are torture. The dials look stunning.

Glad yours are good and hope everyone else's are too!

Keep the pics coming chaps, and chapesses!


----------



## 2415b

bobski said:


> I would like to know whether people believe there will be a second run of 020s or not.
> 
> I missed the first one. Looks like there were plenty of QC issues. If there is a second run does anyone think the QC will be tightened?


Other than my bezel being a little off I have no complaints, I love mine! If they do another run I think I'll grab a black one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

2415b said:


> Other than my bezel being a little off I have no complaints, I love mine! If they do another run I think I'll grab a black one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says hello 










Agreed, besides the bezel play (not a deal breaker for me), I really love these.


----------



## 2415b

alexir said:


> Mine says hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, besides the bezel play (not a deal breaker for me), I really love these.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

After a little searching, I found a solution that works for me... I sprayed some silicone (pure silicone lubricant spray, NOT WD-40 or anything else or you risk ruining your insert!) on the bezel and let it soak in for a few minutes. Then I dried the surface of the bezel and twisted on the insert for a few seconds. I then sprayed some more silicone and let it sit again. A few minutes later, I repeated the twisting of the insert. I then did the same process one more time, and the insert began to move! I removed the insert and sprayed the back of the insert and the remaining adhesive on the bezel, and spent a couple of minutes cleaning off the remaining adhesive. Tomorrow, I will wipe everything down with alcohol to remove any remaining silicone on the mounting surface and stick the insert back in place, but straight. I'll post pictures of the completed reinstalled insert tomorrow. You may not need to remove the bezel, but I did so.


----------



## James Haury

I am in some awe at this thread.


----------



## cyberwarhol

Received my red 020 today.

Like a few of you, I am a little disappointed.

The 12 marker is not properly aligned and the bezel is not hitting all of the index.

But my hour hand is not aligned either.....

Note already sent to Meranom.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

I mounted the bezel insert about 15 minutes ago and took these shots to demonstrate the difference between what the watch looked like upon arrival and after my "mod." I thought I had taken a shot of the watch with the bezel in its off-center position, but I had half-clicked it for the photo I shared the day after it arrived. That said, the second picture is an approximation of the bezel insert placement from the factory.

Now:









From the factory:


----------



## 2415b

Thanks for sharing, I may, at some point try this repair. Did you use a double stick adhesive to up it back on or did you use a liquid?


----------



## theretroshave

2415b said:


> Thanks for sharing, I may, at some point try this repair. Did you use a double stick adhesive to up it back on or did you use a liquid?


I used a 3M double sided bezel adhesive ring. I hope you'll share your result if/when you do yours.


----------



## rothko

My 020 arrived today. The bezel pip is off a bit. It lines up in between 12:00 and 12:01. If I click it back one click, it lines up at between 11:59 and 12:00. I'll probably redo the insert to fix it at some point. Otherwise it's a nice watch. The black dial looks to be almost charcoal grey at certain angles - really nice.


----------



## wiscflank

*The bad
-The lume, as expected, is terrible!
-The case finish on the sides looks like it was once brushed then polished over without removing the tool marks.
-Bezel doesn't line up with the markers.
-My minute hand is 6 minutes fast
-The strap isn't bad and the signed buckle is a nice touch, but I don't think it suits the watch well. It is also very long.
*
Nice watch!
When you say, my minute hand is 6minutes fast, do you mean for the date change? Or do you mean the hour hand and minute hand are not aligned?


----------



## wiscflank

alexir said:


> Not sure re QC (mine seem good), but Meranom indicated that there might be another batch in the "second half of November"


Just to balance the comments up, mine has no flaw I could detect. Well, the hour and minute hand don't hit 12 at exactly the same time, but other than that, nothing to report.


----------



## wiscflank

Has anyone had both the neptune and the 020 in the metal? How do they compare?


----------



## stork13

Xmas in november:

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## 2415b

wiscflank said:


> *The bad
> -The lume, as expected, is terrible!
> -The case finish on the sides looks like it was once brushed then polished over without removing the tool marks.
> -Bezel doesn't line up with the markers.
> -My minute hand is 6 minutes fast
> -The strap isn't bad and the signed buckle is a nice touch, but I don't think it suits the watch well. It is also very long.
> *
> Nice watch!
> When you say, my minute hand is 6minutes fast, do you mean for the date change? Or do you mean the hour hand and minute hand are not aligned?


The hands aren't aligned properly, the hour hand doesn't land centered on the markers until about 5-6 min after. Easy fix but I honestly don't care enough to want to fix it, maybe some day. Still love the watch though. Running pretty damn good on the wrist, but will gain a few minutes over night when left dial up. Once it runs it for a few more months I'll regulate it a little better.


----------



## 2415b

wiscflank said:


> *The bad
> -The lume, as expected, is terrible!
> -The case finish on the sides looks like it was once brushed then polished over without removing the tool marks.
> -Bezel doesn't line up with the markers.
> -My minute hand is 6 minutes fast
> -The strap isn't bad and the signed buckle is a nice touch, but I don't think it suits the watch well. It is also very long.
> *
> Nice watch!
> When you say, my minute hand is 6minutes fast, do you mean for the date change? Or do you mean the hour hand and minute hand are not aligned?


The hands aren't aligned properly, the hour hand doesn't land centered on the markers until about 5-6 min after. Easy fix but I honestly don't care enough to want to fix it, maybe some day. Still love the watch though. Running pretty damn good on the wrist, but will gain a few minutes over night when left dial up. Once it runs it for a few more months I'll regulate it a little better.


----------



## halr

I just received my 960743 today.


----------



## 2415b

That's perfect! Enjoy!


----------



## mr_nobody

Just got a new strap from Martu in time for winter!


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## DerangedGoose

ARGH the neptunes are so nice! Meranom needs them back in stock. I am shocked no one is flipping them!


----------



## alexir

DerangedGoose said:


> ARGH the neptunes are so nice! Meranom needs them back in stock. I am shocked no one is flipping them!


There are a bunch of them on eBay and other places, prices $250-$400. So I wouldn't say no one's flipping them


----------



## Cafe Latte

My 02se has arrived, no issues so far, the bezel is maybe 1mm out, but not enough for me to care. No tool marks no scratches, I cant report on accuracy yet as it just arrived half an hour ago, I hope it is as accurate as my scuba dude!!
The watch does not seem as red as it looks in the pics, a far nicer darker red in the flesh. As others have also said the seconds finger looks a tiny bit long is my only quibble really. The strap is nice, but I am not a fan of straps gripping my wrist I like the free feeling of the shark mesh so one is on order. Any accuracy reports for the new SE yet?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Not sure why my last post did not go through, ho well sent it now.. One thing that was worrying me a bit was the first hour it was gaining horribly, like 5 seconds in the first hour!! I came back after doing some fencing one and a half hours later and it has gained nor lost anything, so I am not sure what was going on?
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Took some pics, looking at the colour of my skin I think I spent a bit long working in the sun today, opps..
Anyway here are a couple of pic of the new se. I only noticed afterwards that I had not correctly clicked the bezel to the correct position in the pic it is just before it clicks so it is more lined up than this, but bezel position is not something that worries me so I did not notice when taking the pic.
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

It is now 1015pm and accuracy it it has not shifted even a second since the first hour 5 hours ( 5 seconds first hour)ago so clearly it is fine. 
The lume is totally rubbish though. my standard Amphibian is way better. Watching my projector (dark) I charged both watches lume and the standard Amphibian is way brighter. 10 mins later I cant see the se dial, but the standard Amphibian is still easily visible. One hour later I have charged the se a few times and it is still difficult to see, but the standard still is possible to see without further charge. Charging them both in the dark with a torch you really see the standard Amphibian is way brighter right from the start. Otherwise the se is great, well finished and super accurate, but why such bad lume though, otherwise an amazing watch?
Chris


----------



## DerangedGoose

alexir said:


> There are a bunch of them on eBay and other places, prices $250-$400. So I wouldn't say no one's flipping them


Some sheister on ebay wants $450 for a green neptune. GTFO, hope he ends up stuck with it!


----------



## Schlumpf

Last week i received the new dial from Meranom and was able to change it yesterday! Thanks Dmitry for your help!


----------



## Cafe Latte

My shark mesh arrived which I fitted to mine last night, as a watch I love it even more, but on the downside the lume is starting to really annoy me, how can it be this bad? My normal Scuba dude is way way brighter for longer. If I charge the Scuba dude with a torch for a split second everything glows nicely, but the se I can leave the torch on the face for half a minute and still the se dial and hands just about glow and only for half a min then back to nothing, hopeless!!
Everything else is great, good finish, good accuracy, just dont go in a dark room, not even for a minute, bot even from bright sunlight, not if you might want to see your watch!! Are they all this bad?
Chris


----------



## Cafe Latte

Sorry double post deleted the second..
Chris


----------



## mibby

020 SE back in stock! Just ordered a green one.


----------



## Aeterno

mibby said:


> 020 SE back in stock! Just ordered a green one.


Cool. Tempted to get both the red and black ones. Got the green and blue, green is great good buy.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Aeterno said:


> Cool. Tempted to get both the red and black ones. Got the green and blue, green is great good buy.


How is your lume?
Chris


----------



## mibby

****e!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Aeterno

Cafe Latte said:


> How is your lume?
> Chris


Pip on the bezel ain't great, hands and indices are ok-ish.


----------



## DerangedGoose

The 2416B movement does not have a quickset date, right? Its the classic 8pm-2am thing?


----------



## mariomart

DerangedGoose said:


> The 2416B movement does not have a quickset date, right? Its the classic 8pm-2am thing?


Yes, you are correct


----------



## rothko

DerangedGoose said:


> The 2416B movement does not have a quickset date, right? Its the classic 8pm-2am thing?


That's correct, although I usually get away with 8:40 to 12:01.


----------



## Cafe Latte

mibby said:


> ****e!


I think I will email Meranom, maybe they can send me some hands with a bit more lume paint on them.
Chris


----------



## DerangedGoose

I see the black and blue neptunes are back in stock, but the others are still out. Did they all go back in stock recently? I feel like I have been watching these like a hawk, but I never seem to catch the green one on sale...


----------



## taike

DerangedGoose said:


> ...I feel like I have been watching these like a hawk, but I never seem to catch the green one on sale...


Click on notify if available. It will do just that.


----------



## DerangedGoose

taike said:


> Click on notify if available. It will do just that.


I see it in my wait list, but never got an email. I guess the green ones were not restocked recently.


----------



## wiscflank

Hello,

Did anyone have issues with the bezel of their 020 SE? Ever since I took it for a dip (thoroughly rinsed it after) it gets stuck, it's very hard to rotate and once I manage to move it a little it becomes easy. As if the spring got rusted on something.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mibby

Hulk-ski


----------



## tempusfugit861

I love these watches...just like the ak47


----------



## messyGarage

Heads up,

new model from Meranom
650SE with 2426.16 movement


----------



## MDT IT

mibby said:


> Hulk-ski


Hulk Neptune :-d


----------



## DerangedGoose

He needs more Neptunes! Enough dilly dallying


----------



## grando

Do any of the current SE's get non-polished cases? Looking to build a mod but I'm only interested in a brushed or blasted case.


----------



## Arizone

grando said:


> Do any of the current SE's get non-polished cases? Looking to build a mod but I'm only interested in a brushed or blasted case.


https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&path=124_160&product_id=1432
The newest one looks brushed.


----------



## dmnc

messyGarage said:


> Heads up,
> 
> new model from Meranom
> 650SE with 2426.16 movement


Does anyone know the differences between the 650 and 670 cases? They look the same to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

670 should be 20mm lug width and 650 is 22mm.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## dmnc

Uros TSI said:


> 670 should be 20mm lug width and 650 is 22mm.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I thought I'd seen that somewhere but on the page for the 650 SE it says twice that it's a 20mm strap.

Is the entire case a bit larger too? Meranom isn't added the case dimensions diagram which is a bit unusual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

dmnc said:


> I thought I'd seen that somewhere but on the page for the 650 SE it says twice that it's a 20mm strap.
> 
> Is the entire case a bit larger too? Meranom isn't added the case dimensions diagram which is a bit unusual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The strap for the 650 is 20mm as well, they had an error on the page, which they now fixed


----------



## fargelios

New arrivals from Meranom. Second strap was bought at the same place.


----------



## Semper

Looks great


----------



## NorthSailor

I tried, but to resist was in vain. This new stunner - and its blue brother released a couple days back - are now both on their way to the USA from Chistopol... You totally rock, Dmitry!


----------



## mariomart

dmnc said:


> I thought I'd seen that somewhere but on the page for the 650 SE it says twice that it's a 20mm strap.
> 
> Is the entire case a bit larger too? Meranom isn't added the case dimensions diagram which is a bit unusual.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I can tell from the details/diagrams provided by Meranom is that the 650 and 670 are identical in every way. Perhaps it has a different polished/brushed effect on the case.


----------



## Arizone

mariomart said:


> As far as I can tell from the details/diagrams provided by Meranom is that the 650 and 670 are identical in every way. Perhaps it has a different polished/brushed effect on the case.
> 
> View attachment 10655610
> View attachment 10655618


I'm not sure. There's definitely a difference between the brushed finish and the bead-blasted finish. The diagram makes it look like there might be a difference to the flat surface beneath the bezel as well, 670 being slightly wider.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Looks like the 650 is brushed and the 670 is bead-blasted.


----------



## Aeterno

Wish Meranom would start selling just the 650 and 670 cases on their own, even the 150.


----------



## crimper2000

NorthSailor said:


> I tried, but to resist was in vain. This new stunner - and its blue brother released a couple days back - are now both on their way to the USA from Chistopol... You totally rock, Dmitry!


Please post pictures.


----------



## dmnc

Are the hands and chapter ring on the blue version gilt? It's hard to tell if it's just the light.

I'm really tempted by these. I'd like an inexpensive GMT and there's something about that subseconds paddle hand that really tickles me.

I'm not sure they aren't a bit ugly though. But I sometimes feel that about all my Amphibias!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerovak

Cleaning after a week of snorkeling. Amphibian Classic 100816 with orange silicone strap, handmade bezel from pers184 and Seiko bezel insert.


----------



## Yarbles

NorthSailor said:


> I tried, but to resist was in vain. This new stunner - and its blue brother released a couple days back - are now both on their way to the USA from Chistopol... You totally rock, Dmitry!


Love the silver face.
Is it just the picture or do the paddle hands not have the little point marker?


----------



## taike

Yarbles said:


> Love the silver face.
> Is it just the picture or do the paddle hands not have the little point marker?


No points, just flat end


----------



## Coug76

Yarbles said:


> Love the silver face.
> Is it just the picture or do the paddle hands not have the little point marker?


The end of the heads have a subtle groove in center instead of the extended point.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## debasercl

NorthSailor said:


> I tried, but to resist was in vain. This new stunner - and its blue brother released a couple days back - are now both on their way to the USA from Chistopol... You totally rock, Dmitry!


This would be so nice in another case!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

The books are when all hell breaks loose by Cody Lundin and Uzumaki by Junji Ito if anyone's wondering...


----------



## BizzyC

I'm really happy with this case. It has a nice brushing and is comfortable on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman

It is good that there is no date on this one.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Nice bezel swap, but $50 is obscene! FFS


----------



## Myman

DerangedGoose said:


> Nice bezel swap, but $50 is obscene! FFS


It's more than I wanted to pay.
But sometimes ya gotta pay to play.
It does look way better with the black bezel. imo.
I almost went with the blue GMT bezel ( That would have been a mistake ).


----------



## DerangedGoose

Meranom just came out with a new 150 SE today for $129:

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150725lw.html


----------



## CAESAR II

DerangedGoose said:


> Meranom just came out with a new 150 SE today for $129:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150725lw.html
> 
> View attachment 11152354


I picked up one, its a beauty!

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

The 150SE looks like a very good candidate for an after-market bezel. The installed one looks a bit skinny. Now I'm tempted to pick one up along with a black ceramic insert!


----------



## cuthbert

rothko said:


> The 150SE looks like a very good candidate for an after-market bezel. The installed one looks a bit skinny. Now I'm tempted to pick one up along with a black ceramic insert!


Meranom has in stock 40mm bezels.


----------



## mrwomble

I like the look of the 150 case, I'm just waiting for Meranom to bring out models with some dials that i prefer the look of. Perhaps some of the SE dials.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

mrwomble said:


> I like the look of the 150 case, I'm just waiting for Meranom to bring out models with some dials that i prefer the look of. Perhaps some of the SE dials.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


I want an opportunity to get in on one of those metallic sandwich dials, and some more suburst dials.

Also a reissue of the "skinny" bezels in the original transparent acrylic would be awesome.


----------



## Silvia_S14

Love the bezel swap. I looked for one like that but couldn't find it. I got the black/blue instead for the black dialed model. I am hoping it will look almost if not as good


----------



## Bolum

Nice!! I am waiting for mine and I've ordered a blue/grey batman GMT bezel insert for it. I've shopped the stock picture from meranom to see how it would look like, I think it works nicely.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Bolum said:


> Nice!! I am waiting for mine and I've ordered a blue/grey batman GMT bezel insert for it. I've shopped the stock picture from meranom to see how it would look like, I think it works nicely.


I'm also waiting for this watch, well the black dial version to be exact.

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Myman

08 - April - 2017
I got this bout a month ago.
It's All Good.
10 year service interval is where it's at. 
I live in Darwin & the nearest watch service is 1,000 miles away.


----------



## tokareva

Myman said:


> View attachment 11443618
> 
> 08 - April - 2017
> I got this bout a month ago.
> It's All Good.
> 10 year service interval is where it's at.
> I live in Darwin & the nearest watch service is 1,000 miles away.


Where did you get that bezel please? Thank you.


----------



## azura123

Myman said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11022802&d=1488252891"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> It is good that there is no date on this one.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11022818&d=1488252918"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Meranom discounts this watch only for today ? Is that true? I only saw norma price?


----------



## Aeterno

azura123 said:


> Meranom discounts this watch only for today ? Is that true? I only saw norma price?


It was just for April 12th, Cosmonautics Day it was approx $40USD off. Ended now, though.


----------



## Yarbles

Aeterno said:


> It was just for April 12th, Cosmonautics Day it was approx $40USD off. Ended now, though.


Top deal....got my order in !


----------



## Stan Lee

I missed it!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## azura123

Aeterno said:


> It was just for April 12th, Cosmonautics Day it was approx $40USD off. Ended now, though.


*sigh
better luck next time


----------



## Yarbles

BizzyC said:


> I just ordered one of these....can you tell me is the face silver or white ? Was the bezel easy to replace ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with this case. It has a nice brushing and is comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning watch.
I just ordered one of these in the sale. I've wanted one for a while ....but the pipless hands held me back maybe.....Is the face silver or white ? Was the bezel easy to replace ?


----------



## arktika1148

Haven't seen these before















https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-2441/vostok-watch-2441-263523.html


----------



## taimurkhan

arktika1148 said:


> Haven't seen these before
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-2441/vostok-watch-2441-263523.html


The second subdial looks nice. I hope they design a regulator watch now.


----------



## tikkathree

Yarbles said:


> Top deal....got my order in !


Me too!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree

arktika1148 said:


> Haven't seen these before
> 
> View attachment 11519490
> View attachment 11519498
> 
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/vostok-2441/vostok-watch-2441-263523.html


Still a few left. Not for me....

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentona

Hopefully they'll use sapphire crystals in some more traditional looking dress watches.


----------



## Bolum

Is it me or the new Vostok uses the same guiloche dial and floating subdial as this Chinese watch from Ali?

https://m..........s.com/s/item/32701843950.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail


----------



## OKEAH

Good eyes Comrade. It is unlikely that Vostok makes this case and dial. They could possibly use the same supplier...


----------



## DerangedGoose

Bolum said:


> Is it me or the new Vostok uses the same guiloche dial and floating subdial as this Chinese watch from Ali?
> 
> https://m..........s.com/s/item/32701843950.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail


Not quite the same, the chinese case has twisted lugs and, obviously, another crown and no date aperture. Also the crowns are located at different positions. The bezel on the vostok seems to be thicker too.

The three post raised subdial is almost identical, save for some printing differences. Probably the same factory? Weird that vostok outsources this, I would have assume they have all the milling equipment in house. I guess for such a small production run it wasnt worth re-tooling. Perhaps they are outsourcing design experiments and will move them in house depending on success?


----------



## mariomart

So, I received the new 670920 Amphibia white scuba dude and there is something that irks me about the new stainless steel bezel.

Why oh why didn't they bother to use lume in the "O" pip ???? It's painted with normal white paint !!!! In my opinion it's a BIG missed opportunity.


----------



## Derek N

mariomart said:


> So, I received the new 670920 Amphibia white scuba dude and there is something that irks me about the new stainless steel bezel.
> 
> Why oh why didn't they bother to use lume in the "O" pip ???? It's painted with normal white paint !!!! In my opinion it's a BIG missed opportunity.


Totally agree! Anyways, my bezel only lasted about 10 seconds out of the box before it got removed and replaced with something more desireable. But, does anybody notice that the lume brightness on the dial and hands has improved dramatically. I was surprised at how bright the initial brightness of the lume was and that it lasts throughout the night too! Much better than the last few SE's that I received lately.


----------



## DavidUK

Derek N said:


> Totally agree! Anyways, my bezel only lasted about 10 seconds out of the box before it got removed and replaced with something more desireable. But, does anybody notice that the lume brightness on the dial and hands has improved dramatically. I was surprised at how bright the initial brightness of the lume was and that it lasts throughout the night too! Much better than the last few SE's that I received lately.


Agree. The lume is vastly improved
Disagree. I think the bezel is also an improvement and am very happy not to replace mine.
Also, I love the 'crown chopped with an axe' look!


----------



## randb

Derek N said:


> Totally agree! Anyways, my bezel only lasted about 10 seconds out of the box before it got removed and replaced with something more desireable. But, does anybody notice that the lume brightness on the dial and hands has improved dramatically. I was surprised at how bright the initial brightness of the lume was and that it lasts throughout the night too! Much better than the last few SE's that I received lately.


Yep my 670 lume is way better. Not the best but still much improved. I can get by without a relume. Mine has also only gained about 8 or 9 seconds in a solid week of wear. Very happy with that.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear

mariomart said:


> So, I received the new 670920 Amphibia white scuba dude and there is something that irks me about the new stainless steel bezel.
> 
> Why oh why didn't they bother to use lume in the "O" pip ???? It's painted with normal white paint !!!! In my opinion it's a BIG missed opportunity.
> 
> View attachment 11587250


Whoa- that's HOT! Are the numbers black or blue... And where did you get the strap?!??


----------



## mariomart

LBPolarBear said:


> Whoa- that's HOT! Are the numbers black or blue... And where did you get the strap?!??


The numbers are black, they are just reflecting the beautiful blue Aussie sky 

As for the strap, here is the link (mine is the "maroon" color 20mm), I just cut off the bottom strap to lessen the thickness and make it a one piece. Very cheap straps 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302268841456


----------



## LBPolarBear

mariomart said:


> The numbers are black, they are just reflecting the beautiful blue Aussie sky
> 
> As for the strap, here is the link (mine is the "maroon" color 20mm), I just cut off the bottom strap to lessen the thickness and make it a one piece. Very cheap straps
> 
> Mens Genuine Leather Army Military Watch Strap Band 18/20/22mm Black Brown | eBay


Awesome man- thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Cafe Latte

LBPolarBear said:


> Whoa- that's HOT! Are the numbers black or blue... And where did you get the strap?!??


Shame I kind of like the blue..
Chris


----------



## Martins.




----------



## LBPolarBear

Cafe Latte said:


> Shame I kind of like the blue..
> Chris


Me too! I was hoping it was...


----------



## Bolum

Martins. said:


>


That looks amazing! What strap is that?


----------



## Martins.

Thank you friend, Is born an old boat fabric


----------



## taimurkhan

SE dials at meranom: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...l-for-vostok-amphibian-368-minor-defects.html


----------



## Arizone

taimurkhan said:


> SE dials at meranom: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...l-for-vostok-amphibian-368-minor-defects.html
> 
> View attachment 11615482


I'm not looking to buy but I'm curious what people's experience has been like with "minor defect" parts?


----------



## taimurkhan

Arizone said:


> I'm not looking to buy but I'm curious what people's experience has been like with "minor defect" parts?


I have two blue sandwich dials so far and I can't see any defects. I think 'minor defects' at meranom means factory overstock. ThePossumKing agrees.


----------



## Arizone

taimurkhan said:


> I have two blue sandwich dials so far and I can't see any defects. I think 'minor defects' at meranom means factory overstock. ThePossumKing agrees.


But some have indeed been listed twice, one with defects and priced cheaper, the other not. Good to hear they come in excellent shape though.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...k-amphibia-stainless-steel-bezel-brushed.html
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-bezel-555-with-minor-defect.html


----------



## DerangedGoose

New 090 SE from Meranom, re-issue of a vintage dial:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTTDqUalegz/

Another new SE:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BTT5MMpFlkN/


----------



## Shavely Manden

DerangedGoose said:


> Not quite the same, the chinese case has twisted lugs and, obviously, another crown and no date aperture. Also the crowns are located at different positions. The bezel on the vostok seems to be thicker too.
> 
> The three post raised subdial is almost identical, save for some printing differences. Probably the same factory? Weird that vostok outsources this, I would have assume they have all the milling equipment in house. I guess for such a small production run it wasnt worth re-tooling. Perhaps they are outsourcing design experiments and will move them in house depending on success?


Not quite identical...here's a superposition of the two I stole from a French watch forum:








Both subdials are much smaller on the Chinese watch than the Vostok, the raised one particularly so, so it's clearly not the same parts being reused...despite the guilloche lining up, it seems likely that it's just a Chinese copy of Vostok's design. (Though the Chinese watch was out first, so there's the question of how they copied an as yet unreleased design.)


----------



## Bauta

Shavely Manden said:


> Not quite identical...here's a superposition of the two I stole from a French watch forum:
> 
> View attachment 11631450
> 
> Both subdials are much smaller on the Chinese watch than the Vostok, the raised one particularly so, so it's clearly not the same parts being reused...despite the guilloche lining up, it seems likely that it's just a Chinese copy of Vostok's design. (Though the Chinese watch was out first, so there's the question of how they copied an as yet unreleased design.)


Maybe the Vostok was produced in China, and somehow someone there saw the design and got "inspiration" from it? Then quickly produced it before Vostok released their version?


----------



## Arizone

Shavely Manden said:


> Not quite identical...here's a superposition of the two I stole from a French watch forum:
> 
> View attachment 11631450
> 
> Both subdials are much smaller on the Chinese watch than the Vostok, the raised one particularly so, so it's clearly not the same parts being reused...despite the guilloche lining up, it seems likely that it's just a Chinese copy of Vostok's design. (Though the Chinese watch was out first, so there's the question of how they copied an as yet unreleased design.)


According to Meranom development started more than two years ago with the first prototype being created within six months of the start. It's no secret they order through Chinese manufactures and it's no surprise the Chinese will go behind the client's back wherever they can. I don't know if all the parts were sourced from one manufacturer or a few, but it's obvious whoever made the dial portion had no trouble fixing up the rest for as cheap and fast as possible because they're not going for quality.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Chinese manufacturers probably re-use tooling / production settings they create for other manufacturers in order to spread development costs over more units.


----------



## Bolum

My silver GMT SE hast just arrived and it's impressive, I still don't know why there's still stock available!
I love the overall finishing, the brushed case, the signed SS crown, the textured dial, the unusually nice lume and even the polished SS bezel, which I was planing to swap, not so sure about it anymore though.
I also got a cool Amphibia Polo my brother surprisingly ordered (all of this was a bday present from him).
The shipping time took 3 weeks to Spain, which is acceptable imo.
Spasibo Meranom!


----------



## mariomart

New Meranom SE 090722 is available to purchase

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-090722s.html

I'd normally buy this, but I'm holding out for the 1967 090.


----------



## mroatman

Looks sooo much like those franken dials to me 😬


----------



## mariomart

mroatman said:


> Looks sooo much like those franken dials to me 


To be honest, I actually like the franken blue over the SE blue. I am hoping the lume on the SE is much improved over the franken lume.


----------



## Aeterno

Already have one, Meranom have produced 090722 before. I remember these types of dial being discussed as someone else made fakes of them.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> New Meranom SE 090722 is available to purchase
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-090722s.html
> 
> I'd normally buy this, but I'm holding out for the 1967 090.
> 
> View attachment 11642026


I really like this one too Mario, especially the dial,and its been a year since I've bought a watch,also in anticipation of arrival of 1967 and Amfibia line. I have one 090 and am not crazy about the case , maybe because its polished, and it looks a little big to me.I wish somebody could give me an estimate on when the others will be available, I want to be ready when something really spectacular shows up,so maybe I should forget about this one .But it does seem like a very nice watch for $99 so its very tempting.Don't know what to do


----------



## DerangedGoose

Price is good, they seem to be the cheapest SE around.

Im not a fan of numerals, though. Indices always!


----------



## cuthbert

mariomart said:


> New Meranom SE 090722 is available to purchase
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-090722s.html
> 
> I'd normally buy this, but I'm holding out for the 1967 090.
> 
> View attachment 11642026


One of the best SEs I have seen so far, unfortunately the frankendial doesn't have a sunburst finish but I dig it.


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> One of the best SEs I have seen so far, unfortunately the frankendial doesn't have a sunburst finish but I dig it.


Did you order one?They only have 5 left and I still can't decide.


----------



## cuthbert

tokareva said:


> Did you order one?They only have 5 left and I still can't decide.


No I didn't.

On March I ordered a custom 420 from Meranom and besides waiting two months for completing the watch they also shipped to the wrong address...besides that I have been a victim of the NVCh-30 "affair" and to be honest I am thinking to stop buying from Meranom because of those accidents, once the Slava project is completed (IF it's completed) and the 50th anniversary comes out.

So if you want it...go for it.


----------



## tokareva

cuthbert said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> On March I ordered a custom 420 from Meranom and besides waiting two months for completing the watch they also shipped to the wrong address...besides that I have been a victim of the NVCh-30 "affair" and to be honest I am thinking to stop buying from Meranom because of those accidents, once the Slava project is completed (IF it's completed) and the 50th anniversary comes out.
> 
> So if you want it...go for it.


OK thanks,when there were 2 left I ordered one.But after discount and store credit it came down to $93.


----------



## Astute-C

mariomart said:


> New Meranom SE 090722 is available to purchase
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/090se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-090722s.html
> 
> I'd normally buy this, but I'm holding out for the 1967 090.
> 
> View attachment 11642026


I think this is really good value. £76 GBP for a brushed case SE, steel crown, free postage etc. They were out of stock last night but a few more have been added now.


----------



## meranom

cuthbert said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> they also shipped to the wrong address...


Shipped on right address. You specified it as the shipping address.


----------



## haejuk

Heads up for anyone who missed out on a Neptune or is looking for another one. Meranom is taking pre-orders for green and a new pepsi model:

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/


----------



## Arizone

Ugh, really liking the Pepsi model. It has that flair of fun that I think have been missing from the previous models. I already sold my green model and my interest in my silver model has been waning, but no, I might as well wait for the 1967. Grrr.


----------



## kompromike

haejuk said:


> Heads up for anyone who missed out on a Neptune or is looking for another one. Meranom is taking pre-orders for green and a new pepsi model:


Newb here... how exactly does the pre-order work? Took me a while to figure out how to get the pepsi model into my cart, but I keep getting an error when trying to check out. Do pre-orders require a direct communication with Dmitry?


----------



## kompromike

kompromike said:


> Newb here... how exactly does the pre-order work? Took me a while to figure out how to get the pepsi model into my cart, but I keep getting an error when trying to check out. Do pre-orders require a direct communication with Dmitry?


to answer my own question... the pre-order button may still be up, but the reason it's not working is that it's already sold out (according to the person manning the Meranom facebook account).


----------



## Arizone

kompromike said:


> Newb here... how exactly does the pre-order work? Took me a while to figure out how to get the pepsi model into my cart, but I keep getting an error when trying to check out. Do pre-orders require a direct communication with Dmitry?


Pre-orders are ordinary orders in every way except that there is a 10-30 day lead time before your items ship. Seeing as both watches now appear to be out of stock you will not be able to order them as it will prevent you from the checkout page. Use the notify option on the product listing to hear when there are more in stock.


----------



## MDT IT

My SE :roll:


----------



## mrwomble

kompromike said:


> to answer my own question... the pre-order button may still be up, but the reason it's not working is that it's already sold out (according to the person manning the Meranom facebook account).


Welcome aboard! Do note that these particular models have a strange lug setup which means that you cannot change the strap out for a different one (e.g. leather or rubber or a nicer metal strap). There are several other lovely SE models as well on Meranom, so it's worth having a browse around.


----------



## rothko

mrwomble said:


> Welcome aboard! Do note that these particular models have a strange lug setup which means that you cannot change the strap out for a different one (e.g. leather or rubber or a nicer metal strap).


Meranom offers a leather option:https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html


----------



## Paw Patrol

rothko said:


> Meranom offers a leather option:https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-vostok-neptune-96-case-leather-strap.html


I ordered the Neptune leather strap previously but till now have not figured out how to remove the metal strap...


----------



## haejuk

I liked the look of the pepsi model as well, but I am quite happy with my green version and trying to save up for some higher end watches. The only watches I will be buying (hopefully) are the new 1967 and the project watch.

Also, aren't the pins that hold the Neptune strap on just friction pins, same as the ones that hold the links? I am waiting on a strap to come in that I am going to mod for my Neptune, but I haven't tried to remove the pins yet.


----------



## DerangedGoose

How many neptunes were available? Its already sold out!


----------



## Aeterno

Not started selling them yet.

Might have fancied adding the green to collection except 1967 is likely going to cost "lolhowmuch?" money to afford, so saving up.


----------



## meranom




----------



## Paw Patrol

Sold out again.. within 30 minutes..


----------



## Aeterno

Pepsi still available for pre-order greens are all gone tho!


----------



## Rudakovski

Does anyone know if these new Neptune's are numbered edition? The pictures on meranom show ???/900 on the case back but i assume those are from the previous Neptune's sold ages ago. Or will there be 900 of these new watches?


----------



## kompromike

Did 3 weeks of replies on this thread just disappear?


----------



## kompromike

kompromike said:


> Did 3 weeks of replies on this thread just disappear?


Is anyone else having this problem? On mobile I see all 259 pages of replies on this thread, but on desktop it caps at 252.


----------



## mariomart

I'd say server issues are occuring. Normally clears up and returns to normality within a little while.


----------



## tokareva

I was only just now able to see the last three posts,It kept saying new post, but they wouldn't show up?


----------



## meranom

Only 2 days (8,9 May) 25% discount on 650519B
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/650se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-650519b.html


----------



## mibby

My "discount" 650SE has finally turned up


----------



## Neruda

Mibby - I'm so jealous. I also bought one on Cosmonaut Day but it's still in the post, apparently somewhere between Russia and Chile. They say patience is a virtue, but maybe I'm just not virtuous!


----------



## Neruda

Four days later it's arrived, just under a month from Chistopol.... and here it is:








Even better in the flesh, I'm pleased as Punch!


----------



## cuthbert

meranom said:


> Shipped on right address. You specified it as the shipping address.


I usually don't like to discuss these things in public but perhaps it's time to do it.

*<deleted by Admin>*


----------



## CMSgt Bo

cuthbert said:


> I usually don't like to discuss these things in public but perhaps it's time to do it.


You were half right. Take your squabbles to PM and keep them off the forum please. We have a feedback area for members who are unhappy with the service or product from a seller or vendor.

Thank you


----------



## tokareva

I picked up my new 090 today and immediately noticed something was wrong.How hard is this to fix.I don't want to send it all the way back to Russia if possible.It seems to be keeping good time.Is the second hand shaft broken or did it just pop off?Can I learn how to put this back on myself?












Thank you.


----------



## Tarquin

tokareva said:


> I picked up my new 090 today and immediately noticed something was wrong.How hard is this to fix.I don't want to send it all the way back to Russia if possible.It seems to be keeping good time.Is the second hand shaft broken or did it just pop off?Can I learn how to put this back on myself?
> View attachment 11889362
> View attachment 11889370
> Thank you.


See how the seconds hand appears stuck to the crystal. Suggests to me that the watch may have been magnetised and the field is forcing it off the pinion and holding it in its current place. One of my Amphibians did this a couple of times after i'd modded it. I checked and sure enough it was magnetised. I demagnetised it and refitted the seconds hand and it's been fine since.

Should be an easy enough fix assuming you have a demagnetiser, and the tools and confidence to open the watch up and refit the hand. I doubt the watch is broken in any way but that's just my opinion.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

It just came off... its very simple just put it back and press down gently. But for that you'll have to open the caseback and to take out the crown and the whole movement

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yarbles

Pretty sure if you open it up .....the terms of the warranty state it would be voided....


----------



## tokareva

Ok ,thanks for the suggestions, I may try to perform the operation on another 090 first to see if I can do it.The scary sounding part is reinstalling the winding stem, and I saw somewhere you have to push on somewhere on the back of the movement to insure the second hand will lock in place?


----------



## tokareva

Ok I did it,I still almost can't believe it but I went to harbor freight ,bought a case opener and opened it up,and put the second hand back on.I tried it on my other 090 first that needed to be opened anyhow because the strap came off causing it to hit the floor ,causing a lume dot to fall off.I pulled the second hand off of it using a pair of nail clippers then reinstalled it.The SE second hand was much harder to get lined up however and I wasn't sure I would be able to get it on but I did.Thank you comrade jose in Costa Rica.


----------



## dutchassasin

tokareva said:


> Ok I did it,I still almost can't believe it but I went to harbor freight ,bought a case opener and opened it up,and put the second hand back on.


Glad to hear everything is ok!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Great!! I'm glad you fix it yourself! Enjoy your cool Amphibia.

Here is mine










Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aeterno

Meranom has a new SE, an orange version of the dial in 670927. Just $72USD :-o

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


----------



## tokareva

Just ordered one,not certain that I'm crazy about it ,but for $65.00 with store credit and discount I don't think I went wrong. When I first saw it they had 43 and last time I looked it was down to 30,apparently 4 sold while I was checking out so they seem to be selling fast.It is a bright ,fun looking watch.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I ordered one as well, on-hand count at this moment 19 units


----------



## Aeterno

In stock: 5 :-o


----------



## roverguy78

Sold out. That didn't take long!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

I also ordered one but probably will modify the bezel with a bold one... 


instagram @watchcolony


----------



## rothko

And now gone! That was quick. Congrats to those who got one - post pics!!!


----------



## tokareva

I would assume they will have a few more later,they did with the last 090 SE,why does this 150 SE seem to be much more popular than the last 090 SE?


----------



## taike

roverguy78 said:


> Sold out. That didn't take long!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Temptation avoided! Good thing I didn't see this earlier.


----------



## randb

Damn

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

I hope they will reissue the "banana" one day

But SE sells so fast that I think I'll probably admire on other members wrists


----------



## Aeterno

tokareva said:


> I would assume they will have a few more later,they did with the last 090 SE,why does this 150 SE seem to be much more popular than the last 090 SE?


Is that rhetorical? For me, it was the colour orange and recognising value for money. Basically a $64.90 Amphibian with a bezel that normally costs $24.50, total $89.40 sold for $72! Amazing. I also really liked the 670972. I will probably transplant the dial+movement out of the 150 case in to a 670 in the end. That 090722SE, which I also have, was a slow seller each time issued unsure why may be not everyone knows the dial is a homage to older 80-90s Amphibian.


----------



## tokareva

Aeterno said:


> Is that rhetorical? For me, it was the colour orange and recognising value for money. Basically a $64.90 Amphibian with a bezel that normally costs $24.50, total $89.40 sold for $72! Amazing. I also really liked the 670972. I will probably transplant the dial+movement out of the 150 case in to a 670 in the end. That 090722SE, which I also have, was a slow seller each time issued unsure why may be not everyone knows the dial is a homage to older 80-90s Amphibian.


Keep checking on the SE page itself, they didn't put the 150SEs back on the front page last time,but they did have some more of them later.Yes this one does seem like a good value.


----------



## oscar723

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

I just saw some Neptunes becoming available for pre-order at Meranom.


----------



## mibby

Green ones gone, but still some pepsis left.


----------



## nitchai

New toys









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

Aeterno said:


> Meranom has a new SE, an orange version of the dial in 670927. Just $72USD :-o
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


Finally managed to nab one of these today 

Price has gone up to $78.00 but it's still a bargain at that price. I don't know how many were released today, but there were 6 left after my purchase, but 1 hour later they were all sold out again.

I've been checking the Meranom site daily since the last lot sold out in early June and from what I can tell they seem to release any new inventory just after 12 o'clock (mid day) Moscow time, but it really is a case of the quick and the dead.

Oh happy days  (and now the wait ......)


----------



## Aeterno

Congratulations on getting one, mine arrived today wearing it at the moment.


----------



## bertispain

Aeterno said:


> Congratulations on getting one, mine arrived today wearing it at the moment.


Ohh, tell us something about it, I am waiting for one.

Thanks.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp

Missed again @@
The Orange of this 150L07 is really special


watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## tokareva

tamtkpp said:


> Missed again ..
> The Orange of this 150L07 is really special
> 
> watch_nian . instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


It is nice, and is so popular I don't understand why they don't start cranking them out at full speed. Seems like they would sell every one of them they could produce. Maybe Meranom should consider making this one a regular stock item.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> It is nice, and is so popular I don't understand why they don't start cranking them out at full speed. Seems like they would sell every one of them they could produce. Maybe Meranom should consider making this one a regular stock item.


I think the idea of a "SE" watch is to maintain some sort of exclusivity to the regular factory watches. SE watches normally always maintain their value and in the longer term they actually increase in value, sometimes by a considerable amount. I don't know what sort of numbers Meranom will end up producing but I think it comes down to how many special order dials were ordered, and then how many of those dials pass scrutiny and are defect free. I actually like the way Meranom operates by NOT releasing too many of the same series watches. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> I think the idea of a "SE" watch is to maintain some sort of exclusivity to the regular factory watches. SE watches normally always maintain their value and in the longer term they actually increase in value, sometimes by a considerable amount. I don't know what sort of numbers Meranom will end up producing but I think it comes down to how many special order dials were ordered, and then how many of those dials pass scrutiny and are defect free. I actually like the way Meranom operates by NOT releasing too many of the same series watches. Just my 2 cents worth.


Those are some excellent points that I didn't consider Mario,but I still can't help but wonder for example if Meranom did design a watch that would out sell all the other models combined (not saying this one is that watch)maybe in terms of gross revenue,they should consider making and selling more.It might even grow the Vostok brand name.


----------



## Arizone

tokareva said:


> It is nice, and is so popular I don't understand why they don't start cranking them out at full speed. Seems like they would sell every one of them they could produce. Maybe Meranom should consider making this one a regular stock item.


Because they require Chinese parts, at least the bezel still, not sure about anything else. This may change going forward. Give it time.


----------



## mariomart

I just heard back from Meranom as to how many of the Orange Delight SE's will be made available, there will be about 100 in total.


----------



## tamtkpp

mariomart said:


> I just heard back from Meranom as to how many of the Orange Delight SE's will be made available, there will be about 100 in total.


That's great, still got some hope for it, keep refreshing the meranom page from now on 

watch_nian . instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Martins.

That is called technical daytona, big brands do also as Rolex, it is to create customer expectations to create wue there are few units and people crazy is now also to including a new element that it is indicate the date and time of the release of some as the Neptune to become mad even more in the style of the Iphone phones , I am sure that rn store has all types of it even 30 ATM but will continue with the same technical, not personally want to go into that game.?


----------



## marathonna

420 SE...Came in Today...

Wow ..This one is my ultimate favourite...
This one is with the Bundstrap..(but i took off the Bund.. ;-))...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

By the way..I bought 2 pieces (for my Birthday..)


----------



## Tsarli

marathonna said:


> 420 SE...Came in Today...
> 
> Wow ..This one is my ultimate favourite...
> This one is with the Bundstrap..(but i took off the Bund.. ;-))...
> 
> By the way..I bought 2 pieces (for my Birthday..)


 Definitely enjoying mine. Arrived a couple of days before yours. So far how's the accuracy? Mine's running a little fast but within specs (+/- 60 sec).


----------



## marathonna

Tsarli said:


> Definitely enjoying mine. Arrived a couple of days before yours. So far how's the accuracy? Mine's running a little fast but within specs (+/- 60 sec).


Can not tell yet..Have to wait a month..They have to break in ....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

Hi guys,
I am new to this part of the forum but I am hoping to add an Amphibia to my collection soon. Hopefully the SE 150L07... if not, then probably a 420 or 420 SE. I have been wanting a russian watch for a while but there was always something else coming in the way. Not this time! I remember seeing a Vostok with the scuba dude ages ago and I thought it looked terrible, however tastes change and I find it extremely cool now. I guess there's a marmite effect to it. I'll get one at some point for sure, I just need to decide on the case.
See you around those parts. Cheers


----------



## mariomart

DoctorWolf said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this part of the forum but I am hoping to add an Amphibia to my collection soon. Hopefully the SE 150L07... if not, then probably a 420 or 420 SE. I have been wanting a russian watch for a while but there was always something else coming in the way. Not this time! I remember seeing a Vostok with the scuba dude ages ago and I thought it looked terrible, however tastes change and I find it extremely cool now. I guess there's a marmite effect to it. I'll get one at some point for sure, I just need to decide on the case.
> See you around those parts. Cheers


Welcome to f10 DoctorWolf,

I wish you luck in obtaining a SE 150L07, as it is a very limited release of about 100 pieces and I think close to half that amount have already been released and sold. Best to check Meranom.com daily around 12pm Moscow time. I managed to purchase one after checking the website multiple times daily for the past 2 weeks.

Cheers


----------



## DoctorWolf

mariomart said:


> Welcome to f10 DoctorWolf,
> 
> I wish you luck in obtaining a SE 150L07, as it is a very limited release of about 100 pieces and I think close to half that amount have already been released and sold. Best to check Meranom.com daily around 12pm Moscow time. I managed to purchase one after checking the website multiple times daily for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up. I had been checking the website for the past few days but missed it yesterday anyway. I hope I'll be luckier in the future. I'll post some photos if I manage to get one. Cheers, David


----------



## elsoldemayo

If you haven't already done so add it to your watch list and you'll get an email if they are available. Usually gives you a couple of hours to grab one before they sell out.


----------



## mariomart

elsoldemayo said:


> If you haven't already done so add it to your watch list and you'll get an email if they are available. Usually gives you a couple of hours to grab one before they sell out.


I found their system a little unreliable. I had both the Wish List and Wait List options selected but I never received an email when the last lot become available. Never had an issue previously, just didn't work for this watch.


----------



## DoctorWolf

I had it on my wait list and I didn't receive anything yesterday. I'll add it to the watch list. Thanks for your help


----------



## tokareva

Picked this one up at post office today, very satisfied with it.Wasn't sure how the bezel was going to look,






and didn't want to replace it,but I think it looks great the way it is.


----------



## DoctorWolf

tokareva said:


> Picked this one up at post office today, very satisfied with it.Wasn't sure how the bezel was going to look, and didn't want to replace it,but I think it looks great the way it is.


Yup that's the one! Congrats on getting one, it looks awesome


----------



## Horo Monger

Hello Doctor Wolf, just buy one and the others will follow. Lots of guys (myself included) started with the "scuba dude" and accumulated other models such as the Komanderski Tank Commander. Anyway, welcome and get that watch.


----------



## DoctorWolf

Thanks. Yes I'm sure it's a slippery slope. I'm still hoping to get the 150L07 but if not I'll grab another one for sure. Cheers


----------



## Dr.Z

Has anyone had any trouble with their 020 SE bezel? My son has one that the bezel ratchet has begun to turn both ways. I thought I would ask before I sent it back to Russia. 

Has anyone taken theirs apart? Is this similar to to normal bidirectional ones? Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## Bostok

Taking off the bezel shouldn't be that hard, there are lots of videos on the net with the normal Amphibias, I guess you'll find some info for the SE as well...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Look what just arrived!

Man this SE is sick!

The new solid ss crown is outstanding and the brushed finish on the case is perfect.

No joke this is one of the most beautiful and cool Amphibias so far.

Thanks Meranom!









Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## mariomart

jose-CostaRica said:


> Look what just arrived!
> 
> Man this SE is sick!
> 
> The new solid ss crown is outstanding and the brushed finish on the case is perfect.
> 
> No joke this is one of the most beautiful and cool Amphibias so far.
> 
> Thanks Meranom!
> 
> Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


I am sooooooooooo looking forward to mine arriving in the next few days. Fantastic watch at what was an amazing price.

And to think that there were less than 100 of these made, that makes it even more SPECIAL


----------



## jose-CostaRica

You'll love it trust me.

My only advice, get a proper orange rubber strap. A Bonetto, Borealis ISO, Toxic rubber or like.

I had the perfect rubber strap in my drawer waiting for this Amphibia beauty

Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## mariomart

jose-CostaRica said:


> You'll love it trust me.
> 
> My only advice, get a proper orange rubber strap. A Bonetto, Borealis ISO, Toxic rubber or like.
> 
> I had the perfect rubber strap in my drawer waiting for this Amphibia beauty
> 
> Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


I've had this 2 piece NATO sitting on my bench for the past week waiting to meet it's partner 

I think it will complement the design.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> I am sooooooooooo looking forward to mine arriving in the next few days. Fantastic watch at what was an amazing price.
> 
> And to think that there were less than 100 of these made, that makes it even more SPECIAL


They really are nice, I hope they will make more in the future,if not with 150 case maybe 420 or something.Its really too nice to have so few of them.If they make another I would buy it.


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> You'll love it trust me.
> 
> My only advice, get a proper orange rubber strap. A Bonetto, Borealis ISO, Toxic rubber or like.
> 
> I had the perfect rubber strap in my drawer waiting for this Amphibia beauty
> 
> Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


Where are your pics with the rubber strap!?

To me, borealis seems too thick for this case. BC would be perfect.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

taike said:


> Where are your pics with the rubber strap!?
> 
> Too me, borealis seems too thick for this case. BC would be perfect.


Hahaha... Well its night here and I don't have proper lighting so I was waiting for the morning tomorrow to take a well lighted photo.

well its not any secret nor super exclusive strap... an orange Tropic homage strap from Meranom, Im glad I bought it some time ago, simply perfect for this watch.









Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## taike

jose-CostaRica said:


> Hahaha... Well its night here and I don't have proper lighting so I was waiting for the morning tomorrow to take a well lighted photo.
> 
> well its not any secret nor super exclusive strap... an orange Tropic homage strap from Meranom, Im glad I bought it some time ago, simply perfect for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


Even better! Meranom strap for meranom SE.


----------



## mariomart

Finally arrived 

I think the 2 piece NATO does the job.









A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter


----------



## kakefe

mariomart said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> I think the 2 piece NATO does the job.
> 
> View attachment 12364915
> 
> 
> A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter
> 
> View attachment 12364919


I like your scuba most.. white dial is very rare i guess..

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

mariomart said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter
> 
> View attachment 12364919


Hey, what are reference numbers for 2 lowest watches with yellow dials? Where did you purchased them?


----------



## TleVta

Hmmm. I want an SE 420333S.


----------



## TleVta

I have that watch on my wait list for Meranom. Probably be waiting for awhile. May just build something like it instead.


----------



## mariomart

makeyeu said:


> Hey, what are reference numbers for 2 lowest watches with yellow dials? Where did you purchased them?


Hi makeyeu 

I'm sorry but both of these watches are of my own design, put together from selected vintage spares I had lying around. The dials are from Meranom SE watches that are no longer in production or available, I purchased the dials from Meranoms website where they were advertised with "minor defects" and sold on their own.

Here is the link to the original watch listing on Meranom https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/120se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-120360nk.html


----------



## jose-CostaRica

mariomart said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> I think the 2 piece NATO does the job.
> 
> View attachment 12364915
> 
> 
> A little bit of Summer Orange Delight for the Aussie Winter
> 
> View attachment 12364919


Awesome! Enjoy It!

Hey that Scuba is quite something! 

Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## fliegerchrono

Het Jose-Costa Rica, what a great watch that 150se with the orange dial. Normal SE or a LE forum edition?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

fliegerchrono said:


> Het Jose-Costa Rica, what a great watch that 150se with the orange dial. Normal SE or a LE forum edition?


Thanks Comrade, mine is a regular SE.

How different is that LE forum edition from this one?









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## cuthbert

jose-CostaRica said:


> Thanks Comrade, mine is a regular SE.
> 
> How different is that LE forum edition from this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


I missed this one.

And I regret it.


----------



## mrwomble

cuthbert said:


> I missed this one.
> 
> And I regret it.


Amen! I keep checking on meranom's website every now and then in the hope that they put some more of these up for sale.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao

cuthbert said:


> I missed this one.
> 
> And I regret it.


Me too


----------



## mariomart

cuthbert said:


> I missed this one.
> 
> And I regret it.


I feel for you 

Really, I do ;-)


----------



## Cafe Latte

mariomart said:


> I feel for you
> 
> Really, I do ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12377569


I am scared!!!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## fliegerchrono

mariomart said:


> I feel for you
> 
> Really, I do ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12377569


You little rascal you!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Watchmagnet

Just in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

Got this a few days ago. Love it for the shape, the color, the hands, and that 12-hour bezel. Price ain't bad, either.


----------



## Uros TSI

Nice watch. What's that bracelet? Where can one find such? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Unboxing the 650519B:


----------



## Danilao

New stock of the orange Amphibian SE 150L07 online ;-)

This time I'm very happy: I got one on the fly


----------



## ejes

Danilao said:


> New stock of the orange Amphibian SE 150L07 online ;-)
> 
> This time I'm very happy: I got one on the fly


I see the price has been jacked up considerably too. Supply and demand I suppose. I'll probably order the green one; maybe both.


----------



## BrandonH79

Danilao said:


> New stock of the orange Amphibian SE 150L07 online ;-)


Where at? I'm new to Vostok.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

ejes said:


> I see the price has been jacked up considerably too. Supply and demand I suppose. I'll probably order the green one; maybe both.


It's not supply and demand. It's a part of the whole price-rising policy the factory began in the beginning of July. ALL prices will grow, sooner or later.


----------



## ejes

Heinrich Faust said:


> It's not supply and demand. It's a part of the whole price-rising policy the factory began in the beginning of July. ALL prices will grow, sooner or later.


Does't matter anyway. It appears Mernom is using some sort of new credit card verification company my credit card company will NOT allow me to use because it goes through Hong Kong(?). They locked my card twice, I cleared it twice, had to call, and they said "no-way, no-how" will they allow it. Guess I'm done. I even tried to use Pay Pal, but it uses the same card and it wouldn't work either. Anyone else having this issue?

EDIT: finally got it to go through PayPal. What an ordeal.o|


----------



## taike

BrandonH79 said:


> Where at? I'm new to Vostok.


https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


----------



## larand

taike said:


> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/150se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-150l07.html


Just ordered the green one. My wife liked it, so she's giving it to me for our anniversary. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

Danilao said:


> New stock of the orange Amphibian SE 150L07 online ;-)
> 
> This time I'm very happy: I got one on the fly


Got mine too!!! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

I saw the green one too, but am only allowed 1.....

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Danilao said:


> New stock of the orange Amphibian SE 150L07 online ;-)
> 
> This time I'm very happy: I got one on the fly


Awesome, thanks dude. Finally got one! More expensive this time but I reckon still worth it for the 150 case and an SE model. Now the long wait begins...

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

munichjoe said:


> I saw the green one too, but am only allowed 1.....
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Yeah, me too. I chose the one that won't cause me marital strife. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Dang! Why did they have to release this one so close to 1967?
I couldn't afford it but the orange is one of my favorite watches,so I guess I had to get the green also. Was anybody able to use the WUS2015 code I kept trying and trying but couldn't.


----------



## taike

Couldn't decide on orange or green, so I slept on it. Woke up with only one orange left, so I took it. Basically made everyone's decision easier now.

Current price seems in line with previous SE pricing. Price last time was surprisingly low.

Coupon code and reward redemption not working.


----------



## Danilao

Of course I also had to buy an orange JCR* strap ;-)




*Thanks Jose-Costa-Rica for the insight :-D


----------



## mrwomble

mariomart said:


> Finally arrived
> 
> I think the 2 piece NATO does the job.
> 
> View attachment 12364915


This looks really sharp. I've got a summertime SE on the way and I'm already thinking of strap options! Could you please share where you got this from?


----------



## munichjoe

Dammit, I forgot about the discount code..... Again..... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

munichjoe said:


> Dammit, I forgot about the discount code..... Again.....
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Taike said it wasn't working,I tried going back from shopping cart several times to add the discount code ,but wasn't able to.


----------



## tokareva

Down to 4 orange and 19 green,I could have sworn the green ones were in the teens when I ordered however .The orange is obviously more popular,but that green is starting to look very good to me. Hopefully they are out of colors because I'm out of money.:-(

P.S. I wonder if Mario will get the green one too,are you out there Mario?


----------



## taike

Showing orange OOS and 16 green for me? Same as couple hours ago.


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


> Showing orange OOS and 16 green for me? Same as couple hours ago.


That is very strange ,I just checked again and orange are gone ,but still says 19 green,maybe it has something to do with time zones.

Edit: I think it was my fault,I believe that I was on the page without refreshing it,sorry.


----------



## mariomart

mrwomble said:


> This looks really sharp. I've got a summertime SE on the way and I'm already thinking of strap options! Could you please share where you got this from?


Here's the link, and super cheap at $8.95 (even cheaper with 15% Off if you use the coupon code "WELCOMEBACK") https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...rap-black-white-and-orange?variant=9621753413


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> P.S. I wonder if Mario will get the green one too,are you out there Mario?


I wish I had the money to buy one, but I just purchased an aircraft clock and a Vostok 350 parts watch. If it's anything like the Orange one there would be a limited release of 100, so I expect there will be more available at a later date. Pity about the significant price increase, I was lucky to nab the orange one when it was $78


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Pity about the significant price increase, I was lucky to nab the orange one when it was $78


That is true,I think the forum conversation tipped them off that the total cost of watch was essentially no more or less than the parts would be if purchased separately.Its not quite the deal it was ,but still not too bad compared to the cost of regular 150 Amphibian.


----------



## tokareva

Still 16 green ones, they seem to be slow movers for some reason.I understand people wanted the orange,but the green is nice too.Should be interesting to see how long they last.Maybe a lot of people are still asleep.


----------



## ejes

tokareva said:


> Still 16 green ones, they seem to be slow movers for some reason.I understand people wanted the orange,but the green is nice too.Should be interesting to see how long they last.Maybe a lot of people are still asleep.


I bit the bullet and bought both. I think the green will actually end up being more rare years in the future. I'm with you. I love the orange, but the green looks sharp too.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Danilao said:


> Of course I also had to buy an orange JCR* strap ;-)
> 
> *Thanks Jose-Costa-Rica for the insight :-D


Looking forward to see it!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## mrwomble

mariomart said:


> Here's the link, and super cheap at $8.95 (even cheaper with 15% Off if you use the coupon code "WELCOMEBACK") https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...rap-black-white-and-orange?variant=9621753413


Awesome - thanks for the link!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

I managed to grab one of the orange ones this time around. I'm thrilled! First Russian watch and first Vostok. I have been checking Meramon's website every day for the past month and a half and in the end it wasn't necessary as I got the notifcation email this time. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Aeterno

At Meranom see no option to enter discount code neither in cart or checkout.


----------



## Bostok

tokareva said:


> That is true,I think the forum conversation tipped them off that the total cost of watch was essentially no more or less than the parts would be if purchased separately.Its not quite the deal it was ,but still not too bad compared to the cost of regular 150 Amphibian.


For an already (existing in blue) standard (and cheap printed, non SE) dial, classic hands (non SE), cheaper (than a metal or leather) nato strap, normal optional bezel, brushed 150 case? I don't comment on the styling that one may call fashionable rather then original.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/670/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-670927.html

And really, a price increase from 72 to 103 dollars in two months?  I guess besides the people really frustrated by missing an orange one initially (at a completly diffrent price) , everyone can do the math and all the sudden it might seem a little steep. As a lot of things coming from meranom lately... but as long as demand exist, I guess...


----------



## tokareva

Apparently the demand isn't really there for the green one since they have only sold 4 in the last 19 hours or so.The orange sold out so it can't be the price increase, green just isn't as popular as orange.Seems to be the exact opposite with the Neptune for some reason.


----------



## tokareva

Bostok said:


> For an already (existing in blue) standard (and cheap printed, non SE) dial, classic hands (non SE), cheaper (than a metal or leather) nato strap, normal optional bezel, brushed 150 case? I don't comment on the styling that one may call fashionable rather then original.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/670/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-670927.html
> 
> And really, a price increase from 72 to 103 dollars in two months?  I guess besides the people really frustrated by missing an orange one initially (at a completly diffrent price) , everyone can do the math and all the sudden it might seem a little steep. As a lot of things coming from meranom lately... but as long as demand exist, I guess...


The total of parts to make the 150 SE is almost $107, so its still cheaper than trying to do it yourself, nobody seems to be able to brush a case correctly, that's the main thing I like about the SE versions.I don't know why or how it was so cheap to begin with,but it's still not a terrible deal compared to the normal Amphibian price,to me there's no comparison,especially since I always change the bezel anyway,it would still cost me about $95 for a standard Amphibia.Surely an SE is worth $8 more .


----------



## larand

tokareva said:


> The total of parts to make the 150 SE is almost $107, so its still cheaper than trying to do it yourself, nobody seems to be able to brush a case correctly, that's the main thing I like about the SE versions.I don't know why or how it was so cheap to begin with,but it's still not a terrible deal compared to the normal Amphibian price,to me there's no comparison,especially since I always change the bezel anyway,it would still cost me about $95 for a standard Amphibia.Surely an SE is worth $8 more dollars.


I must be the odd man out--I actually like the green better than the orange (yay for me, I guess). I also agree with what you say about the cost--by the time I threw out the standard metal bracelet and bought a NATO or Zulu strap for it and messed about with bezels, I'd be out more than the $103 anyway. Just my 2 kopeks.


----------



## tokareva

I think I like the green one better too, its a nice shade of green and to me the little red 12 o'clock triangle looks better with green than it does with orange.


----------



## Zany4

I like the green much better than the orange but won't be getting either. The standard blue is also very nice. Price increase puzzles me. I have a number of SE and love them all, but unfortunately for me if I get an SE it better have special hands. Looking forward to the Slava Amphibia forum watch. Now that's an SE for me.


----------



## Aeterno

Price of an ordinary 150 = $70, bezel = $25, postage = $8. Total = $103! QED.

The previous price of the orange SE truly was a underpriced value-for-money bargain.

There is new "make money" consciousness at Vostok, especially at Meranom with WUS2015 code withdrawn.

Went through checkout, didn't even get current credit deducted from checkout.

That is how serious our Meranom overlord is now!

I am serious too, checkout cancelled.


----------



## mariomart

Aeterno said:


> Price of an ordinary 150 = $70, bezel = $25, postage = $8. Total = $103! QED.
> 
> The previous price of the orange SE truly was a underpriced value-for-money bargain.
> 
> There is new "make money" consciousness at Vostok, especially at Meranom with WUS2015 code withdrawn.
> 
> Went through checkout, didn't even get current credit deducted from checkout.
> 
> That is how serious our Meranom overlord is now!
> 
> I am serious too, checkout cancelled.


I emailed Meranom yesterday about the fact that there was no discount code option or any use of reward points and here is the response I received.

"Здравствуйте, MM.

Вы писали 31 июля 2017 г., 17:10:41:

we will turn on this option on this week"

Perhaps it was a deliberate way to increase profit. All I can say is that I won't be purchasing until it returns.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Please, stop this already. *Meranom has nothing to do with the price increase*. I repeat again, it's the FACTORY'S policy, not Meranom's:


----------



## mariomart

Heinrich Faust said:


> Please, stop this already. *Meranom has nothing to do with the price increase*. I repeat again, it's the FACTORY'S policy, not Meranom's:


I'm not complaining about the price increase, in fact in an earlier thread I actually supported it as an aid to keeping the factory afloat, I was complaining about the fact that the checkout process has stopped allowing discount codes and utilising rewards points.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

mariomart said:


> I'm not complaining about the price increase, in fact in an earlier thread I actually supported it as an aid to keeping the factory afloat, I was complaining about the fact that the checkout process has stopped allowing discount codes and utilising rewards points.


Didn't post this replaying to you personally


----------



## Aeterno

Knew about the letter from Vostok to suppliers, Meranom shared it a few weeks ago.

It likely has nothing to do with Meranom disabling, even if temporarily, their loyalty discount scheme.

Might anticipate Meranom being deep in the hole, financially, due to all their ongoing projects especially 1967 with sales not due to be completed until end of year and factory supplying components in drips and drops. They cannot complete all in one go, never have, these projects. Yet they still have to invest and commit money to components.

More troubling is that if the loyalty discount scheme can be disabled, what does loyalty mean any more?

Will it be disabled again when return on investments are needed?

NB. The Vostok price increase has not hit everywhere completely yet, some bargains on new watches available.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## tokareva

Zany4 said:


> I like the green much better than the orange but won't be getting either. The standard blue is also very nice. Price increase puzzles me. I have a number of SE and love them all, but unfortunately for me if I get an SE it better have special hands. Looking forward to the Slava Amphibia forum watch. Now that's an SE for me.


I always like the paddle hands on the SE versions too Zany,but in this case I believe they would only detract from or interfere too much with the view of the intricate dial design,probably better off without them on this one.


----------



## meranom

Hello
In Russia, from July 1, 2017, the law came into force, according to which we needed to establish a cash register connected with the site to register all sales.
The 54-FZ current version claims the online store must use cash register equipment to process orders

Unfortunately, the software of the site did not take into account the coupons and credits from the order in the cash register. Therefore, before the site was finalized, these functions were disabled. Now the software has been finalized, and coupons and credits work again ..

Putin signed amendments to the law on the use of cash register equipment - Information portal
https://www.pwc.ru/en/tax-consulting-services/assets/legislation/tax-flash-report-2016-66-eng.pdf


----------



## Aeterno

Thanks, Meranom. Store credits and WUS discount code both are working again.


----------



## rothko

Thanks for the update and clarification Dimitry. The discount and loyalty points are appreciated and many of us realize they are a privilege and not a right. Thanks again.


----------



## larand

rothko said:


> Thanks for the update and clarification Dimitry. The discount and loyalty points are appreciated and many of us realize they are a privilege and not a right. Thanks again.


Indeed. I just figured I'd use my credit on my inevitable next purchase. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

larand said:


> Indeed. I just figured I'd use my credit on my inevitable next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 same, the addiction is real


----------



## mett

This thread is like a hype man...i ended up taking the plunge too on the green Amphib


----------



## mrwomble

mett said:


> This thread is like a hype man...i ended up taking the plunge too on the green Amphib


Welcome to the club! But be warned, they're addictive, you can't get just one...


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## tokareva

I just checked shipping progress of my green 150 SE ,and Russian Post said that it had arrived in France.The only problem is that I'm not in France.Do you think I got a wrong tracking number or is my watch really in France?


----------



## larand

tokareva said:


> I just checked shipping progress of my green 150 SE ,and Russian Post said that it had arrived in France.The only problem is that I'm not in France.Do you think I got a wrong tracking number or is my watch really in France?


Mine says it's in France too. Must be a system glitch. I trust it will get sorted out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bostok

There were changes lately even for the shippements to Europe from Russia, so I wouldn't be surprised it might change route for the overseas destinations also.


----------



## larand

Whatever happened, it's been resolved. As of this morning, mine's at US Customs in New York. I suppose it's possible that the French Post thing may have been because it was put on a French plane for New York.


----------



## Uros TSI

Has anyone removed the bezel on 020SE? Mine stuck after a swim in the sea. Probably the salt. Won't move. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna

Uros TSI said:


> Has anyone removed the bezel on 020SE? Mine stuck after a swim in the sea. Probably the salt. Won't move.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


WD-40

Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

I'll give it a try. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

Meranom is currently showing 3 of the 150B26 (green) available again, in case anyone missed out.


----------



## larand

Just arrived from Chistopol. 10 days total shipping time to California...Not bad at all.


----------



## tokareva

Got mine today too,I like it.


----------



## munichjoe

Still waiting on my orange one. Tracking says that it is in country, but I haven't seen it yet. So I am hoping that I don't have to make another trip up to the customs office..... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

marathonna said:


> WD-40
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn S3 met Tapatalk


WD-40 made it work in one second. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mrwomble

Finally got to the post office to pick up my new summertime SE. Loving the orange! Not a big fan of NATO's, so I threw it on this orange seiko-style PU strap and I think it'll stay on there.


----------



## munichjoe

munichjoe said:


> Still waiting on my orange one. Tracking says that it is in country, but I haven't seen it yet. So I am hoping that I don't have to make another trip up to the customs office.....
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


So guess what the postal lady brought me this morning.... That's right... My orange 150SE 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

Mine arrived today as well. Bought the watch along with the silicon strap.

It's a nice looking watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

cyberwarhol said:


> Mine arrived today as well. Bought the watch along with the silicon strap.
> 
> It's a nice looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great seventies vibe that dial has!

Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## fliegerchrono

My Amphibia SE 100725 on a nice natural rubber isofrane-a-like strap









Follow me on Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/racingchronograph/


----------



## ejes

Trying out a different bracelet.


----------



## galliano

I love mine too


----------



## mrwomble

galliano said:


>


I was just thinking of trying out my summertime SE on a shark mesh and there your pics popped up! That looks pretty good.


----------



## DoctorWolf

I love mine. It was worth the effort of checking the website everyday for more than a month. It is my first Vostok and I was surprised by the "flying" crown but overall the quality is really good for te price and what a cool vintage look! Now I need to find a good strap for it.


----------



## matticai

A little Portland greenery...

No, not that kind.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

DoctorWolf said:


> I love mine. It was worth the effort of checking the website everyday for more than a month. It is my first Vostok and I was surprised by the "flying" crown but overall the quality is really good for te price and what a cool vintage look! Now I need to find a good strap for it.


Virtually any Bonetto Cinturini strap would look great.. but I lean towards a 270 or 281. But if you want to spend a little more then a CrafterBlue Universal would look sick on it.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## DoctorWolf

jose-CostaRica said:


> Virtually any Bonetto Cinturini strap would look great.. but I lean towards a 270 or 281. But if you want to spend a little more then a CrafterBlue Universal would look sick on it.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Thanks for that. It's been a while I have been looking at BC and I guess it would be the perfect occasion to try one. I also would like a black strap with subtle orange accents to go with the Amphibia


----------



## itsmemuffins

The 150SE are not likely to come back for sale?


----------



## Danilao

Finally......









:-D


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## munichjoe

My order from cheapestnato came in yesterday 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Mc

^ Not taking any chances there that they might not match?


----------



## munichjoe

Dave_Mc said:


> ^ Not taking any chances there that they might not match?


Well in the meantime, the solid orange is on my blue dude atm..... Just because he wanted some love too.... 
And the order also included a 2pc black/green/red bond for whomever wants to wear it....

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Mc

^  

Orange would go with the blue dial pretty well I think.


----------



## isti

I also received my 150SE:








The good:
- Stunning colors, nice brushed case, cool orange strap.

The bad:
- It arrived with a piece of dirt under the glass.
I was offered to get it fixed under warranty but I didn't want to wait for ~ 6 weeks to get the watch back so instead of sending back I took it to a local watchmaker.
During taking the watch apart he noticed and fixed a couple of things:
- The retention ring was so loose it could be unscrewed by hand.
- There were a couple of tiny metal slivers between the case back and the rubber gasket.
- The hour and the minute hands weren't synchronized (around + 6 minutes difference).
- He also regulated the watch because it was 80 sec fast a day (now it runs around + 10 sec/day).

Summary:
I feel like I received a half finished product. This poor QC is unacceptable even for a regular Amphibia not mentioning a $103 SE.
Come on Meranom you can do better than this!


----------



## arktika1148

https://meranom.com/en/amfibia/


----------



## munichjoe

I know it's not an SE, but when I recased my yellow amphibia in it's new 670 case, I found a cpl metal slivers floating around inside. So I blew it out, and brushed it out, didn't find anything else afterwards. But still, it was a bit disconcerting. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejes

New bezel.


----------



## Danilao

ejes said:


> New bezel.


:-O

Were can I buy this stunning orange bezel?


----------



## Aeterno

Might try to Google for "Seiko 7002 Orange Omega Planet Ocean Bezel" with/without 7002.


----------



## ejes

Danilao said:


> :-O
> 
> Were can I buy this stunning orange bezel?


I got it, and this green one, from zavar011 on ebay after some "dickering". The ones I got have coin knurling and it doesn't look like he has any more right now. He has some with "dragon" knurling currently that look nice. Be warned; tolerances are tight and they were not fun to install; lol.


----------



## mariomart

Finally arrived :-!

This was the only strap I had that that would to the trick. No issues whatsoever with mine thankfully.

"My name is Bond ... Yakov Bond"


----------



## jupiter6

isti said:


> .
> I was offered to get it fixed under warranty but I didn't want to wait for ~ 6 weeks to get the watch back so instead of sending back I took it to a local watchmaker.
> During taking the watch apart he noticed and fixed a couple of things:
> - The retention ring was so loose it could be unscrewed by hand.
> - There were a couple of tiny metal slivers between the case back and the rubber gasket.
> - The hour and the minute hands weren't synchronized (around + 6 minutes difference).
> - He also regulated the watch because it was 80 sec fast a day (now it runs around + 10 sec/day).
> 
> Summary:
> I feel like I received a half finished product. This poor QC is unacceptable even for a regular Amphibia not mentioning a $103 SE.
> Come on Meranom you can do better than this!


Are they aware of these issues?


----------



## James_

mariomart said:


> Finally arrived :-!
> 
> This was the only strap I had that that would to the trick. No issues whatsoever with mine thankfully.
> 
> "My name is Bond ... Yakov Bond"
> 
> 
> View attachment 12479581


Really nice combination really like that.


----------



## mariomart

James_ said:


> Really nice combination really like that.


Thanks James 

They are all tucked in bed now as it's bed time.


----------



## James_

mariomart said:


> Thanks James
> 
> They are all tucked in bed now as it's bed time.
> 
> View attachment 12480281


Wear one to bed


----------



## Danilao

Aeterno said:


> Might try to Google for "Seiko 7002 Orange Omega Planet Ocean Bezel" with/without 7002.





ejes said:


> I got it, and this green one, from zavar011 on ebay after some "dickering"


Thanks Aeterno & Ejes, I bought a toothed orange bezel (probably the last one) from Zavar this morning :-D


----------



## isti

jupiter6 said:


> Are they aware of these issues?


The rest of the issues were fixed by my local watchmaker so I didn't mention the other problems to the vendor.
When you wait for a watch to be available for weeks then you wait for the shipping for weeks and when it finally arrives with a clearly visible piece of dirt under the glass and they advice you to send the watch back instead of paying for the cost of the local repair mentioning the rest of the problems would have been totally pointless.


----------



## jupiter6

isti said:


> The rest of the issues were fixed by my local watchmaker so I didn't mention the other problems to the vendor.
> When you wait for a watch to be available for weeks then you wait for the shipping for weeks and when it finally arrives with a clearly visible piece of dirt under the glass and they advice you to send the watch back instead of paying for the cost of the local repair mentioning the rest of the problems would have been totally pointless.


Not totally pointless at all. How about notifying them so they can lift their game and other buyers don't potentially face the same problem?


----------



## Danilao

New Amfibia Serie avalaible in pre order https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amfibia-serie-2017-a-4527009.html#/topics/4527009


----------



## Arvac

Martins. said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## isti

Matching colors


----------



## marathonna

420 SE bezel change...

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

the classy diver...


----------



## SubCapt_BNC

FWIW, a new batch of 960 SE Neptunes is to go on sale tomorrow, 15 September at 18:00, Moscow Time : 
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/


----------



## taike

SubCapt_BNC said:


> FWIW, a new batch of 960 SE Neptunes is to go on sale tomorrow, 15 September at 18:00, Moscow Time :
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/


Is this first time they are adding date models?


----------



## cuthbert

SubCapt_BNC said:


> FWIW, a new batch of 960 SE Neptunes is to go on sale tomorrow, 15 September at 18:00, Moscow Time :
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/960se/


The customers are ready:


----------



## kayeng

What does SE mean? Special edition? 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

kayeng said:


> What does SE mean? *Special edition*?


Yep. Right first time!


----------



## Danilao

ejes said:


> Be warned; tolerances are tight and they were not fun to install; lol.


:-/
New bezel in my hands...
...but no chanche to remove the original one!
I tried to remove it with every tool but then I let it go: - /


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Ptolomeo74

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Danilao said:


> :-/
> New bezel in my hands...
> ...but no chanche to remove the original one!
> I tried to remove it with every tool but then I let it go: - /


Been there.... I did it a bit better this time by forcing a screwdriver under the bezel, inserting a small piece of wood could be a toothpick and repeating all around the perimeter... At one point you will be able to pry until the damn bezel finally pops out.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## mariomart

Danilao said:


> :-/
> New bezel in my hands...
> ...but no chanche to remove the original one!
> I tried to remove it with every tool but then I let it go: - /


----------



## Trower44

Love mine!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

Thanks Dim!









Better pics tomorrow!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

claradead said:


> Thanks Dim!
> 
> View attachment 12555505
> 
> 
> Better pics tomorrow!


Really nice!

Might be obvious but... is a 24h movement inside?

Wow a frosted 650 case!!! I would love to see more pictures of this interesting Amphibia.

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## tommy_the_engineer

The sailboat dial is awesome. Great combo.


----------



## Rimmed762

mariomart said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12516875&d=1505784007"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I graduated from that school. Wylie E. Coyote school of watchmaking.  WECSOW.


----------



## Arizone

Vostok shared this a few days ago...


----------



## kayeng

What's that sculpture supposed to be? 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

kayeng said:


> What's that sculpture supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Manatee


----------



## jose-CostaRica

kayeng said:


> What's that sculpture supposed to be?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


A rodico made Russian bear of course! 

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## itsmemuffins

Looks like a radioactive buddah from Chernobyl :think:


----------



## Neruda

Apparently the sculpture is Zhdun - translation: "the one who waits". Originaly it was created by Margriet van Breevoort, a sculptor from the Netherlands to represent patients waiting to see a doctor. It's now popular in Russian memes.


----------



## Arizone

Neruda said:


> Apparently the sculpture is Zhdun - translation: "the one who waits". Originaly it was created by Margriet van Breevoort, a sculptor from the Netherlands to represent patients waiting to see a doctor. It's now popular in Russian memes.
> View attachment 12567203


Oh my god, you're not kidding! That makes too much sense. I thought it was _merely_ a wad of putty.


----------



## kayeng

What makes sense? I still don't get how it has to do with the watch. Elaborate please

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

kayeng said:


> What makes sense? I still don't get how it has to do with the watch. Elaborate please
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


wait for it...


----------



## mariomart

taike said:


> wait for it...


This ^^^ made me giggle


----------



## Ketchup time

taike said:


> wait for it...










Lol


----------



## claradead

jose-CostaRica said:


> Really nice!
> 
> Might be obvious but... is a 24h movement inside?
> 
> Wow a frosted 650 case!!! I would love to see more pictures of this interesting Amphibia.
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Yes 24h movement


----------



## kayeng

Claradead are you a lady

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

kayeng said:


> Claradead are you a lady
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, yes. The watch does look huge on me eh?


----------



## kayeng

claradead said:


> Unfortunately, yes. The watch does look huge on me eh?


I knew it by looking at your arm, and then your name, which is a bit morbid? Anyway it looks great in my opinion.

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayeng

What does 24 hour movement mean? 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## claradead

kayeng said:


> What does 24 hour movement mean?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


It means that it goes 1 revolution in 24hours, instead of 2 revolutions in regular watches. I prefer it like that, but can take some getting used to when reading! (12pm can look like 6pm etc.)


----------



## jose-CostaRica

claradead said:


> Yes 24h movement


Just noticed it also has the date function and a black date disc!! Wow that Amphibia really is special!

A girl wearing a cool watch is something really special and rare to see actually... But a girl wearing a Vostok! Boy that's at another level!

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## claradead

jose-CostaRica said:


> Just noticed it also has the date function and a black date disc!! Wow that Amphibia really is special!
> 
> A girl wearing a cool watch is something really special and rare to see actually... But a girl wearing a Vostok! Boy that's at another level!
> 
> Enviado desde Costa Rica


Yes! I do agree about the date disc. Very well positioned too!










And the (scuba) dude that started it all..


----------



## mrwomble

kayeng said:


> I knew it by looking at your arm ...


I take it you meant that you noticed the lack of bear-fur often seen in wrist-shots around here? :-d


----------



## kayeng

mrwomble said:


> I take it you meant that you noticed the lack of bear-fur often seen in wrist-shots around here? :-d


Yes, and the arm just looks nice overall. Nicer-looking than an average guy's arm. Exudes warmth somehow. No offense if you don't like that description, claradead. Just stating my impression.

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

mrwomble said:


> I take it you meant that you noticed the lack of bear-fur often seen in wrist-shots around here? :-d


Ha! It's amazing how easily I am able to tune that out -- especially when there's a nice watch in the foreground taking all the attention.

But every time my wife walks by when I'm viewing the WRUW thread, I get a response along the lines of "_EWWWWWWWW what the hell are you looking at??_"


----------



## mrwomble

mroatman said:


> Ha! It's amazing how easily I am able to tune that out -- especially when there's a nice watch in the foreground taking all the attention.
> 
> But every time my wife walks by when I'm viewing the WRUW thread, I get a response along the lines of "_EWWWWWWWW what the hell are you looking at??_"


Ha, I've had that response too!


----------



## claradead

kayeng said:


> Yes, and the arm just looks nice overall. Nicer-looking than an average guy's arm. Exudes warmth somehow. No offense if you don't like that description, claradead. Just stating my impression.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


No offense taken! I honestly rather look at hairy men arms that fit the watch properly, then on my dainty wrist. [email protected] I get that a lot when looking at the forums during office hours
I have been out of the game for quite a while though Glad to be back on the russian forums. 3 Cheers to Meranom for always tempting me!!!


----------



## cptwalker

claradead said:


> I honestly rather look at hairy men arms that fit the watch properly, then on my dainty wrist.


I'm in the same boat. Even though I'm a dude, I suffer from dainty wrists too . I first started with vostok amphibias but now I only collect vintage soviets. (Even my 34mm vostok looks massive on me though lol)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr

Blue....;-)


----------



## fliegerchrono

The orange SE was available again so I pulled the trigger









And ordered this knurled bezel om eBay









And going to order this bezel at Harold from Yobokies









Only..... what strap, Wishlist:
Natural rubber, no silicone
No Isofrane (a-like) already have two of those

Which strap? Any tips?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fliegerchrono said:


> The orange SE was available again so I pulled the trigger
> ...
> Only..... what strap, Wishlist:
> Natural rubber, no silicone
> No Isofrane (a-like) already have two of those
> 
> Which strap? Any tips?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Bonetto for natural rubber, lots of styles and colors. Watchgecko has a tropic version.

Uncleseiko has black tropic or waffle, which is polyurethane.

cheapestnato has orange and black tropic, but not natural rubber. Not silicone either. Feels kind of like polyurethane.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Bought this rubber waffle strap at monsterwatches!









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## randb

I have the orange inbound too. I have on of these to put on. For luminox watches apparently. Will post a photo when the watch arrives.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

randb said:


> I have the orange inbound too. I have on of these to put on. For luminox watches apparently. Will post a photo when the watch arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks nice! Never seen this type of strap!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## taike

fliegerchrono said:


> Bought this rubber waffle strap at monsterwatches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Be careful using the tubes on watches without drilled lugs, unless you are looking for a permanent installation.


----------



## fliegerchrono

taike said:


> Be careful using the tubes on watches without drilled lugs, unless you are looking for a permanent installation.


Thanks! I will be using normal springbars!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf

I have just received a MN strap from Erika. I think it pairs well with the 150LE but I'm a bit disappointed that the orange stitching doesn't match the orange of the strap. I'm still trying to figure out if I keep it or try to contact her to change it.


----------



## Bostok

New (and beautiful in my opinion) 710SEs:

P.S. Remember the "watchuseek" code courtesy of Meranom 

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/710se/


----------



## mrwomble

Bostok said:


> New (and beautiful in my opinion) 710SEs:
> 
> P.S. Remember the "watchuseek" code courtesy of Meranom
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/710se/


Looks good, but an extra 40 bucks for a Vostok bracelet and Vostok lume?


----------



## Bostok

mrwomble said:


> Looks good, but an extra 40 bucks for a Vostok bracelet and Vostok lume?


I don't know if this SE case is different from the classic ones, but otherwise you have (especially) custom hands, good/full lume dial, aluminium insert with lumed point bezel, SS customised crown, back cover. Seems to me slightly better deal and "more SE" than the last orange (initially priced at around 70 bucks if I recall) and camo editions.


----------



## larand

Bostok said:


> I don't know if this SE case is different from the classic ones, but otherwise you have (especially) custom hands, good/full lume dial, aluminium insert with lumed point bezel, SS customised crown, back cover. Seems to me slightly better deal and "more SE" than the last orange (initially priced at around 70 bucks if I recall) and camo editions.


Looks good to me. I'd be tempted by the full-lume dial version if I didn't already have a Neptune in the mail somewhere between Chistopol and California.


----------



## 103ssv

Nice, but on the lumed dial version they made the same mistake as on the older SE's with lumed dial: the hands should NOT have been lumed, this makes visibility in the dark almost impossible.
Just complete black would do.


----------



## Bostok

You might have a point but I think those hands and dial look exceptionally nice day time. Would worth the risk for potentially altered? night vision.

P.S. personally I don't like the detail of white second hand on the other model


----------



## randb

DoctorWolf said:


> I have just received a MN strap from Erika. I think it pairs well with the 150LE but I'm a bit disappointed that the orange stitching doesn't match the orange of the strap. I'm still trying to figure out if I keep it or try to contact her to change it.


How is the lume on this?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike

randb said:


> How is the lume on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


typical


----------



## DoctorWolf

randb said:


> How is the lume on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is my only Vostok so I can't say typical but I'm not impressed. It just doesn't last at all. I still love the watch though.


----------



## larand

DoctorWolf said:


> This is my only Vostok so I can't say typical but I'm not impressed. It just doesn't last at all. I still love the watch though.


I have the green version, and it's no better than my other Vostoks. I didn't expect the lume to be wonderful, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## rothko

DoctorWolf said:


> This is my only Vostok so I can't say typical but I'm not impressed. It just doesn't last at all. I still love the watch though.


Vostoks are notorious for their week lume. For those who really need good lume, eBay seller Favinov sells stock Vostok dials that are relumed. He also has nice (great lume) hands and bezels available.


----------



## rothko

There are some 710 SE's up on the Meranom website now.


----------



## cuthbert

Old classic but the lume on the hands should be green as well.


----------



## Proliant

Just ordered this one ...... I'm pretty curious about the full face lume. How is it in the real world in your experiences?

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710557s.html


----------



## fliegerchrono

Post from Chistopol!

























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude

What do you guys think of that one? Seems to have this new 710 case I read about here but never saw anywhere before this. Very similar to 150 at first glance but lugs look a bit sharper, don't they?


----------



## 103ssv

I'm not impressed.


----------



## Bostok

103ssv said:


> I'm not impressed.


+1

Wrong hands and cheap looking dial for an SE model, I wonder if at least the markers and hands are lumed or is it just paint...


----------



## blakadder

Yeah, that ok be looks hastily put together. No minute markers on a clean bezel, the blue detail is kinda lost and the hands are the stock ones instead of baton or paddle ones. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proliant

thewatchadude said:


> What do you guys think of that one? Seems to have this new 710 case I read about here but never saw anywhere before this. Very similar to 150 at first glance but lugs look a bit sharper, don't they?
> 
> View attachment 12763975


I think it looks simple and elegant .... therefore I just ordered one. I do have to say that I would have liked different perhaps paddle hands .... but I can do that later if it still vexes me after getting used to it for a bit.


----------



## nevenkab

Happy New Year to all.

Received my Amphibian SE 710557Sthis morning. Three weeks over Christmas to Canberra, Australia can't be complained about.
Very happy with this watch and strap: looks good and the strap is comfortable, (though barely long enough on my 7-inch wrist). Lume on the dial reminds me of my old Pulsar (35mm!) diver, bought 25-years-ago: still going strong.

Having received the orange SE 150L07as a fun summer watch, I have got away with wearing it at work by toning it down on a distressed leather Nato...

Loving my Meranom Vostoks b-)


----------



## JonS1967

fliegerchrono said:


> Post from Chistopol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Congratulations! Looks very sharp. I've got one on the way as well. I've wanted a watch with an orange dial for quite some time and I think this is a fantastic looking watch. What are your impressions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations! Looks very sharp. I've got one on the way as well. I've wanted a watch with an orange dial for quite some time and I think this is a fantastic looking watch. What are your impressions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch, biggest slab of stainless steel from Vostok i have had! (I also have a 100 and a 420) although I haven't worn it.... got the bezel, only waiting for the Doxa bezel insert.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

fliegerchrono said:


> Great watch, biggest slab of stainless steel from Vostok i have had! (I also have a 100 and a 420) although I haven't worn it.... got the bezel, only waiting for the Doxa bezel insert.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Glad to hear you like it! I bet the 420 will look great with the Doxa bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono

JonS1967 said:


> Glad to hear you like it! I bet the 420 will look great with the Doxa bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Doxa bezelinsert wil go on the knurled steel bezel which will go on the orange 150 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Stuey63

I just bought that orange 150 for a birthday gift and am very happy with the finishing on the case. The recipient may baulk at the orange strap but he has plenty of black 22mm NATO's which will tame it down.

I haven't given it yet, but found the crown thread was a little rough feeling so put a tiny amount of silicone grease on the thread with a pointed cotton bud and it made all the difference.

These watches are a bargain.


----------



## tybtybtyb

Hi guys!! Is there anyone nice enough to confirm the width of the orange 150SE? I mean, the shop says "46 lug to lug" and "41 case width" but when I measure the picture, there is no way the ratio can be this one.
I mean, on the picture, if the lug to lug is really 46, then the width is closer to 42+ than 41

I've small wrists and I'm kinda used and into small watches (I have a SKX013 which looks perfect and an amphibia 420 that I sometimes like, and sometimes think is too big for me) and would like to figure out if i'm gonna like this one

thx!


----------



## tokareva

I don't know the dimensions, but its a very comfortable case, much more so than the 420 case.


----------



## Arizone




----------



## tybtybtyb

Thanks for your answers. I know the picture attached and seen on meranom, but if I go to the actual orange 150SE picture on meranom, measure the picture, unless the pic is taken with an angle, the size ratio makes it quite impossible for the watch to be 46 height and 41 case width.
If anyone with a 150SE and a measurement device can confirm the actual dimensions...

again maybe the pic is misleadingly taken...

TOkareva: i'm not worried about comfort - i pretty much can wear an anvil and feel good - but more about how itwill look to me. thx!


----------



## mariomart

tybtybtyb said:


> Hi guys!! Is there anyone nice enough to confirm the width of the orange 150SE? I mean, the shop says "46 lug to lug" and "41 case width" but when I measure the picture, there is no way the ratio can be this one.
> I mean, on the picture, if the lug to lug is really 46, then the width is closer to 42+ than 41
> 
> I've small wrists and I'm kinda used and into small watches (I have a SKX013 which looks perfect and an amphibia 420 that I sometimes like, and sometimes think is too big for me) and would like to figure out if i'm gonna like this one
> 
> thx!


----------



## tybtybtyb

Awesome!! Thank you Sir!

Unfortunately, it seems to confirm my lame computations... given the fact the sizing is taken a lil over the crown, i must guess we're not far from 42... Which may be lil big for me!

Thank you again!! such quality and fast answers are just great!


----------



## mariomart

tybtybtyb said:


> Awesome!! Thank you Sir!
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems to confirm my lame computations... given the fact the sizing is taken a lil over the crown, i must guess we're not far from 42... Which may be lil big for me!
> 
> Thank you again!! such quality and fast answers are just great!


Don't give in that easily  I've found that if I use a 2 piece watch band, rather than a NATO/Zulu strap, the watch sits much closer to the wrist and the curved contours of the case allow it to sit beautifully on a smaller wrist.

Here are 2 of my 150's as an example of what a difference a strap/band choice can make. I have a 7¼ inch wrist.


----------



## Confuse-a-cat

mariomart said:


> Don't give in that easily  I've found that if I use a 2 piece watch band, rather than a NATO/Zulu strap, the watch sits much closer to the wrist and the curved contours of the case allow it to sit beautifully on a smaller wrist.
> 
> Here are 2 of my 150's as an example of what a difference a strap/band choice can make. I have a 7¼ inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12786159


Mario.Did you use the Seiko "fat" spring bars on the orange SE with the 2 piece watch strap there? 
Looks good the way you have closed that gap between the case and the edge of the strap.
If not what is your secret oh masterful one?


----------



## mariomart

Confuse-a-cat said:


> Mario.Did you use the Seiko "fat" spring bars on the orange SE with the 2 piece watch strap there?
> Looks good the way you have closed that gap between the case and the edge of the strap.
> If not what is your secret oh masterful one?


I used some of the Meranom fat spring bars, the actual strap has a decent thickness which helps close the gap.


----------



## tybtybtyb

mariomart said:


> Don't give in that easily  I've found that if I use a 2 piece watch band, rather than a NATO/Zulu strap, the watch sits much closer to the wrist and the curved contours of the case allow it to sit beautifully on a smaller wrist.
> 
> Here are 2 of my 150's as an example of what a difference a strap/band choice can make. I have a 7¼ inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12786159


Thx! But being 6,5inches, i'm afraid this picture makes me really think the watch might look super huge on me! saaaaad there're so few small watches at vostok!


----------



## tokareva

tybtybtyb said:


> Thx! But being 6,5inches, i'm afraid this picture makes me really think the watch might look super huge on me! saaaaad there're so few small watches at vostok!


My wrist is only 7" and I tried my green one on today to view the same angle that Mario showed and it looked the same to me. If YOU like it get it. If you start wearing a kilt you wont worry about how the watch might look. But you might worry about how the kilt looks.


----------



## Proliant

The watch is great ....... but that kilt!!!! 



tokareva said:


> My wrist is only 7" and I tried my green one on today to view the same angle that Mario showed and it looked the same to me. If YOU like it get it. If you start wearing a kilt you wont worry about how the watch might look. But you might worry about how the kilt looks.
> View attachment 12788739
> View attachment 12788749
> View attachment 12788751
> View attachment 12788761


----------



## tokareva

Proliant said:


> The watch is great ....... but that kilt!!!!


I know ,but the kilt did cost less than one of the watches, and I do get way more use out of it.


----------



## mroatman

tybtybtyb said:


> Thx! But being 6,5inches, i'm afraid the watch might look super huge on me!


Hey, it's not the size that matters, but how you use it.


----------



## SimonCK

tybtybtyb said:


> Thx! But being 6,5inches, i'm afraid this picture makes me really think the watch might look super huge on me! saaaaad there're so few small watches at vostok!


I also have 6.5 wrist and have a 710 case Scuba Dude. I am sensitive to watches that look too big but i think the 710 case looks fine and a bit of bulk suits the style of watch. In fact i think some of these squarer cases like 710 and 150 look much better than the 420 case which is a bit imbalanced in terms of height:case size ratio and also the wider strap size helps it all look well proportioned. The 710 case actually has shorter lug to lug than the 420 case.

Also, i usually use 2 piece strap as suggested by Mario, it does help it sit much better on the wrist.

So don't worry about it Comrade, it will look awesome on you and wear fine.


----------



## tybtybtyb

I might finally buy a kilt!! hahaha!!

thx for the replies guys, i'm gonna brainstorm this one eventhough Vostok is a cheap mistake if any i do it and regret


----------



## tokareva

tybtybtyb said:


> I might finally buy a kilt!! hahaha!!


Just be ready for more attention from the ladies than you have ever had.


----------



## tybtybtyb

lol!

no luck, i was about to pull the trigger when I saw there was only one remaining and by the time I had to complete my registration... it was sold :-(


----------



## tokareva

tybtybtyb said:


> lol!
> 
> no luck, i was about to pull the trigger when I saw there was only one remaining and by the time I had to complete my registration... it was sold :-(


Keep checking back, they disappear sometimes then show back up the next day,three days or three weeks later. Sometimes never though, and the orange one has been listed a surprisingly long time.


----------



## tokareva

Back in stock already, hurry!


----------



## tybtybtyb

everything i see is... nothing anymore! Not even possible to pre order... sniff...


----------



## tybtybtyb

bah... maybe that's fate... somehow God didn't want me to buy that watch because it would have been to big for me... Maybe He wants me to buy a kilt!


----------



## rothko

... or a watch with a tartan NATO strap!


----------



## taike

rothko said:


> View attachment 12807727
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/vostok/prestige/vostok-watch-prestige-583271.html


well, it is a vostok, but neither amphibia nor SE


----------



## rothko

taike said:


> well, it is a vostok, but neither amphibia nor SE


Yep. Fixed and posted in its own thread.


----------



## nevenkab

Amphibian SE 120B31
Looks like they have a "lefty" up now...


----------



## mariomart

nevenkab said:


> *Amphibian SE 120B31
> *
> 
> Looks like they have a "lefty" up now...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-lefties-not-being-political-4619811.html


----------



## Solotov

Got lucky and snagged a green neptune when it popped back up in stock for a day! Would have preferred a no date version, but still very happy


----------



## tokareva

Orange 420SE now available.


----------



## wickets

Best post (!!) of the day


----------



## larand

Interesting--the 150B04 SE is also available again.









Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## ffeingol

And my 150B04









Unfortunately it keep stopping, so it may need some surgery tonight.


----------



## galliano




----------



## krishnapur

Vostok Banana!

With black bezel, and the yellow one I picked up at the same time.


----------



## pjd

How often do new SE's get released? 

I did read on another thread that there's going to be another Neptune soon.. I can't see any mention of it anywhere but would love to know the source of info!! 

I'm still waiting on my full lume SE!


----------



## pjd

Oh damn,
Please tell me that is not still available....


----------



## kayeng

Where does one buy a bronze 090 case? 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

kayeng said:


> Where does one buy a bronze 090 case?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


The current model 090 case is only manufactured in stainless steel. If you are referring to the limited edition ( 200 pieces ) bronze Amfibia 1967 case then I'm afraid your only choice is to buy one when they appear on the various auction sites or the forum sales area. The actual bronze 1967 case is "based" on the 090 case, however it is larger than that case, and I believe it was a special order and not manufactured by the Vostok factory ( I've heard suggestions it was manufactured in China ).

One other option you could look into is the process of heat treating a normal stainless steel 090 under a blow torch to induce a colour change to a golden bronzeish tone.

I'd love for someone to try this last option to see where it went


----------



## Seikogi

Hi comrades, 

Does anyone know who might sell the Amphibia 710 in brushed stainless steel? I checked Meranom but his are polished and he also said that he had no idea when he will have some back in stock. 

Would be my first Amphibia (am only a little concerned about the height) 

Much appreciated!


----------



## johannthechickenman

wow super cool watch!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

I bought the 710 SE with the all-glow dial. Did anyone else have issues with the included silicone tropic style strap being too small for the lugs? I measured the strap at 21mm and the lugs at 22mm. I found that if there's a sideways push on the watch head, the strap will grab the springbar as it moves that 1mm and pop out the springbar.

Does anyone else have this issue? I'm worried about a brand new watch popping off my wrist.


----------



## Arizone

Heads up:



> Восток Амфибия Спецсерия Антарктида с 24-часовым циферблатом скоро в продаже.
> .
> Vostok Amphibia SE Antarctica with 24h dial soon in stock @meranomdotcom only.
> .
> .
> .
> #vostokamphibia #vostokwatches #vostok_watches #vostokstation #meranom #madeinrussia #antarctica #антарктида #мераном #сделановроссии #станциявосток #часывосток #востокамфибия


----------



## caphesuada

Vostok Amphibia SE Antarctica looks like to have 420 case with 18 mm lug.


----------



## 24h

Arizone said:


> Heads up:


From Meranom:


----------



## OKEAH

24h said:


> From Meranom:


from where exactly Comrade 24h?


----------



## elsoldemayo

So really just this dial in a new case and necktie hands.


----------



## 24h

OKEAH said:


> from where exactly Comrade 24h?


https://t.me/meranomdotcom


----------



## OKEAH

link not work


----------



## 24h

OKEAH said:


> link not work


You need the app


----------



## OKEAH

sorry, I will pass


----------



## elsoldemayo

And they're available now. Just ordered the white dial as I got the previous issue of the black dial first time around.


----------



## Solotov

Impulse bought the black dial before i noticed it has a date window, hopefully they'll let me change my order to the white one


----------



## vintorez

Might just make this my first Amphibia, assuming it's still up in a week or two when I have some spare cash. 24 hr dial, antimagnetic, 200m water resistance and full dial lume (on one of them) for $126 is quite a bargain. Just need to decide between black and white. 

Does anyone have any photos of how the older black ones look on the wrist?

Thanks.


----------



## elsoldemayo

Here's the old black one. One of my favourites.


----------



## gradient

Here's my original black dial version. Ordered the new lumed white dial yesterday, can't wait.


----------



## vintorez

Only 1 lumed dial left in stock and I still have to wait until next Wednesday to get paid. Hopefully the black ones will still be around when I go to order. These things are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## vintorez

Lumed dial ones just came back in stock 10 minutes ago for anyone interested. I just bought one.


----------



## Horgh

I finally ordered a Vostok of my own, so I have an SE 020B33 (yellow dial) on the way. Looking forward to it!


----------



## thewatchadude

Sea, sunshine, a yellow one and traffic jam


----------



## JanDoedel

Hi all (new to the forum, but have been an unregistered viewer for quite a while). 
I also got my hands on a yellow 020 with the yellow bezel. 
The question I have is, my case came with a pre-drilled hole and I suspect I can "pimp" my watch into having a unidirectional bezel. Have asked meranom, but did not get any answer. The bezelshape at the bottom also seems to allow for "unidirectionalisation".
Anybody here aware of how I could pull this off? Would I need a bezel spring, or click ring? For the latter,would a Seiko click ring, or tag Heuer? 
Thanks for putting me in the right direction 😉


----------



## Arizone

JanDoedel said:


> Hi all (new to the forum, but have been an unregistered viewer for quite a while).
> I also got my hands on a yellow 020 with the yellow bezel.
> The question I have is, my case came with a pre-drilled hole and I suspect I can "pimp" my watch into having a unidirectional bezel. Have asked meranom, but did not get any answer. The bezelshape at the bottom also seems to allow for "unidirectionalisation".
> Anybody here aware of how I could pull this off? Would I need a bezel spring, or click ring? For the latter,would a Seiko click ring, or tag Heuer?
> Thanks for putting me in the right direction 😉


I have heard from another customer Meranom can send you the necessary spring. There may be a way to improvise as well, but I haven't seen the mechanism myself.


----------



## JanDoedel

Arizone said:


> I have heard from another customer Meranom can send you the necessary spring. There may be a way to improvise as well, but I haven't seen the mechanism myself.


Thanks Arizone? Followed up again and it's indeed a possibility! Will update the thread once I've got everything sorted out.


----------



## Horgh

JanDoedel said:


> Thanks Arizone? Followed up again and it's indeed a possibility! Will update the thread once I've got everything sorted out.


I wish I knew this before I placed my order. Given how long it takes to ship (has been a few weeks), it could have come in one package. But yes, let us know please.


----------



## Horgh

I finally got my SE 020B33 today, but I noticed that the bezel action is really bad. It feels like it's scraping along the case, and there are significant areas of tightness and grit/notchiness. This is my first Vostok, so is this normal/expected? The bezel also has up/down play, so I can move it a bit away and back towards the glass.

Edit: I popped the bezel off and it came off WAY too easy. I think it wasn't on properly. Either way, I applied a little bit of ALG's Go Juice all around, popped it back on, and now it's much better. Still a little bit of grit, but I'm assuming that's normal given the spring wire design.


----------



## 24h

Horgh said:


> I finally got my SE 020B33 today, but I noticed that the bezel action is really bad. It feels like it's scraping along the case, and there are significant areas of tightness and grit/notchiness. This is my first Vostok, so is this normal/expected? The bezel also has up/down play, so I can move it a bit away and back towards the glass.
> 
> Edit: I popped the bezel off and it came off WAY too easy. I think it wasn't on properly. Either way, I applied a little bit of ALG's Go Juice all around, popped it back on, and now it's much better. Still a little bit of grit, but I'm assuming that's normal given the spring wire design.


If rotation of the bezel feels gritty, almost as if there's sand stuck between the bezel and the case, it's likely that the ends of the tension spring are sticking out and scraping.
What fixed this for me was slightly bending each tip like this:









Also as Bauta mentioned, sanding/filing might also help.


----------



## Bauta

Horgh said:


> I finally got my SE 020B33 today, but I noticed that the bezel action is really bad. It feels like it's scraping along the case, and there are significant areas of tightness and grit/notchiness. This is my first Vostok, so is this normal/expected? The bezel also has up/down play, so I can move it a bit away and back towards the glass.
> 
> Edit: I popped the bezel off and it came off WAY too easy. I think it wasn't on properly. Either way, I applied a little bit of ALG's Go Juice all around, popped it back on, and now it's much better. Still a little bit of grit, but I'm assuming that's normal given the spring wire design.


You can deburr the ends of the spring with a file or sandpaper


----------



## Horgh

Great advice, thanks guys!


----------



## JanDoedel

Horgh said:


> I wish I knew this before I placed my order. Given how long it takes to ship (has been a few weeks), it could have come in one package. But yes, let us know please.


Parts should be on their way. Had to make another order (so got myself a fancy mesh and nato..) and mention in the comments I wanted the spring and shaft to make the bezel unidirectional.
So the update will come in 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Horgh

JanDoedel said:


> Parts should be on their way. Had to make another order (so got myself a fancy mesh and nato..) and mention in the comments I wanted the spring and shaft to make the bezel unidirectional.
> So the update will come in 4-8 weeks.


Ok, just don't forget about us, I'd love to make that modification too


----------



## gradient

This beauty arrived yesterday. Really begs the question: where has this been all my life?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

gradient said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday. Really begs the question: where has this been all my life?


I hear you. After I got my 710557 with the glow dial, everything else has been fighting for wrist time. Now that I've regulated it to +2 sec/day, I could make this my only watch pretty easily.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Just noticed that new 020B34 SEs just dropped. White dial, green and red bezel, with red in both polished and brushed. Green in polished only.


----------



## taike

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Just noticed that new 020B34 SEs just dropped. White dial, green and red bezel, with red in both polished and brushed. Green in polished only.


----------



## JanDoedel

taike said:


> odd_and_vintage_fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that new 020B34 SEs just dropped. White dial, green and red bezel, with red in both polished and brushed. Green in polished only.
Click to expand...

That green one is looking good! Not sure I would want it with a green strap though, but should be an easy fix.


----------



## GeneralSkinny

I wish I could get my hands on one of the black-on-black models. I should've bought it when I first saw it o|


----------



## tokareva

taike said:


>


These look a little too much like Christmas watches to me.


----------



## dan_bsht

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MEzz

tokareva said:


> These look a little too much like Christmas watches to me.


I suspect that the colored straps makes things look worse, maybe not as bad if on something more subdued strap wise


----------



## JanDoedel

Horgh said:


> Ok, just don't forget about us, I'd love to make that modification too


Did not forget you!

One has to make another order at Meranom amd in the comment ask for the necessary spring and shaft (given you already have a drilled hole in your case)

Order








And you'll get this








Place in the hole








And that's it. Easy does it!


----------



## Horgh

JanDoedel said:


> Did not forget you!
> 
> One has to make another order at Meranom amd in the comment ask for the necessary spring and shaft (given you already have a drilled hole in your case)
> 
> And that's it. Easy does it!


Thanks man, hugely appreciated! I just ordered a Amphibian Classic 120813 and put the comments about the shaft and spring in that order, as you suggested. Excited to receive both!

Side note, that 120813 is a seriously good looking watch! Anyone else have one?


----------



## LBPolarBear

I have to say I am blown away by my SE 020 which arrived yesterday just 15 days after placing my order! Here it is along with my other SE on the stainless bracelets Meranom began selling.... and this new one is my new favorite watch!!!


----------



## ZoKet

My yellow monster









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh

I got one as well


----------



## elsoldemayo

Nice strap choice!


----------



## Horgh

elsoldemayo said:


> Nice strap choice!


Thanks! It's not quite the right shade of yellow, but I like it, the contrast is slight enough that I think it adds to the overall look. I got it from Strapcode. The hardware is actually satin, but I try not to get too OCD about it.


----------



## Dave_Mc

^ Yep that strap may well look better than a "better" match of shade. Very nice!


----------



## Exer

Does anyone know howlong it usually takes for them to restock on SE models?


----------



## armanh

Exer said:


> Does anyone know howlong it usually takes for them to restock on SE models?


Some of them sell out and never get restocked. Others may be months. You can add the watches you're interested in to your wait list, and Meranom will notify you if they're back in stock. Another option is to ask them through email/Facebook/WhatsApp directly.


----------



## LBPolarBear

ZoKet said:


> My yellow monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


I can't believe I missed my shot at grabbing one of these...
If they ever come back in stock I'm buying one right away!

Hint hint @meranom


----------



## Horgh

LBPolarBear said:


> I can't believe I missed my shot at grabbing one of these...
> If they ever come back in stock I'm buying one right away!
> 
> Hint hint @meranom


I think I bought the last one. If not, then someone did at pretty much the same time, as they went out of stock right after. I actually bought the yellow bezel as well, I should swap it and see how it looks in Yellow Overload.


----------



## Horgh

Dang it, Meranom sent me the wrong watch. I ordered the 120813 (white dial) but they sent me the 120811 (black dial), which I got today. I e-mailed them about it, but has anyone dealt with returns/exchanges with them, or know what I can expect? It's not the end of the world, but I do prefer the white dial.


----------



## ZoKet

Horgh said:


> I think I bought the last one. If not, then someone did at pretty much the same time, as they went out of stock right after. I actually bought the yellow bezel as well, I should swap it and see how it looks in Yellow Overload.


Damn I bought this one from a seller who bought 3 months ago and never used, just for 65$. I was too late to order from Meranom so now I feel lucky I found one...









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude




----------



## thewatchadude

After the shark, the haunted castle!


----------



## Zoli24

Orange Amphibian SE 150 is available again at Meranom if anyone interested. I have not seen this for months, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Sayan

Meranom released two SE in 710 case today

1. $95.00 Amphibian SE 710659 Pepsi with blue hands










2.$95.00 Vostok Amphibian SE 710B32


----------



## tokareva

Is this a new configuration not previously offered before? I've been admiring these models with the sword hands in the 420 cases for quite a while, but this combination really looked nice to me so I ordered one. I Didn't intend to buy any more watches... so hope I like it. I also didn't have one of the new 710 cases.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710555l.html


----------



## tokareva

Duplicate for some crazy reason.


----------



## Fergfour

tokareva said:


> Is this a new configuration not previously offered before? I've been admiring these models with the sword hands in the 420 cases for quite a while, but this combination really looked nice to me so I ordered one. I Didn't intend to buy any more watches... so hope I like it. I also didn't have one of the new 710 cases.
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710555l.html
> View attachment 13753869


I like that one as well. If I didn't get the lume dial version I would have got this  I don't think the case/dial are brand new, if you go to meranom and search "sold out" SE's you'll see the bracelet version of it : https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710555b.html


----------



## tokareva

Fergfour said:


> I like that one as well. If I didn't get the lume dial version I would have got this  I don't think the case/dial are brand new, if you go to meranom and search "sold out" SE's you'll see the bracelet version of it : https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710555b.html


Thank you, now I remember that one. It does look good with the bracelet. However that's the old polished 710 case if you look closely. It's a minor detail, but I prefer the brushed finish. I probably should have said is it a new configuration with the NEW brushed 710 case, since they look so similar.


----------



## Fergfour

You're right, I was focused on the dial and bezel. The new one looks great congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Sayan

tokareva said:


> Thank you, now I remember that one. It does look good with the bracelet. However that's the old polished 710 case if you look closely. It's a minor detail, but I prefer the brushed finish. I probably should have said is it a new configuration with the NEW brushed 710 case, since they look so similar.
> 
> View attachment 13753919


I like polished version better, so i ordered a new old style ministry case and will swap the cases when i get the order. I already have full dial lume version, really wanted to get the one with black dial. IMHO these 710555 with black dial and sword hands are best looking SE Meranome offered. Not sure about 020 case i don't have them, but 710 case wears really nice.


----------



## DolleDolf

LBPolarBear said:


> I can't believe I missed my shot at grabbing one of these...
> If they ever come back in stock I'm buying one right away!
> 
> Hint hint @meranom


Well it has been a while since you posted this but they seem to be back in stock

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020b33.html


----------



## Zany4

Was just able to get the white 420b06s. I was looking for the 960 end links and couldn’t resist. White face for a polar expedition case back is appropriate and no date keeps it clean. Happy New Year to all on both sides of the pond! May 2019 bring better international relations for us all. Let it begin with watches.


----------



## dan.05

Surprised with new Russian tech the watch isn’t hypersonic with the Americans trying to play catch up.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kotsov

dan.05 said:


> Surprised with new Russian tech the watch isn't hypersonic with the Americans trying to play catch up.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 A super cavitating divers watch


----------



## Sayan

Vostok Green Neptune SE 960726 is currently available at Meranom for $160.00


----------



## Solotov

That was a nice line of Neptunes, snagged a green date version when they popped up last. Wish i could've had a no-date.


----------



## kompromike

Sayan said:


> Meranom released two SE in 710 case today
> 
> 1. $95.00 Amphibian SE 710659 Pepsi with blue hands


Anyone photographed one of these Pepsis in the wild yet? Or ever ordered the blued hands separately from Meranom?

I'm curious what they look like. Seems like they might be hard to read. But maybe they catch the light in some striking way.


----------



## Sayan

Meranome offers new Amphibian SE 090368B with orange dial for $99.00 , i think second hand should be black or silver though.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

New ones dropped pairing a 710 case with B34/B35 dials, matching color date wheels, and 555 bezels.

I very much enjoy how they seem to take all of their SE parts, throw them in a dryer, and see what comes out. When you see a combination you love get spit out, buy it. Otherwise, just stay patient.


----------



## Solotov

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> New ones dropped pairing a 710 case with B34/B35 dials, matching color date wheels, and 555 bezels.
> 
> I very much enjoy how they seem to take all of their SE parts, throw them in a dryer, and see what comes out. When you see a combination you love get spit out, buy it. Otherwise, just stay patient.


That's very much how i treat my modded vostoks to be fair


----------



## Sayan

And another one in 420 case for $99.00 , which i had to buy


----------



## armanh

Sayan said:


> And another one in 420 case for $99.00 , which i had to buy


Was this on Meranom?


----------



## Fergfour

armanh said:


> Was this on Meranom?


It was. I probably called it out it in the wrong thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/everything-expect-vostok-factory-soon-3231402-8.html


----------



## Sayan

armanh said:


> Was this on Meranom?


Yes it was. They said there were only few pieces available.


----------



## Sayan

Green Neptunes are back in stock, 4 pieces left, if someone want them hurry up.


----------



## SimonCK

This may be a silly question, but can anyone please confirm if the 710 SE's models are the same as regular 710 Amphibians for modding. For example can aftermarket bezels, stainless crown...etc be interchanged between regular and SE models?
Thank you


----------



## mariomart

SimonCK said:


> This may be a silly question, but can anyone please confirm if the 710 SE's models are the same as regular 710 Amphibians for modding. For example can aftermarket bezels, stainless crown...etc be interchanged between regular and SE models?
> Thank you


I can say with 99.99% surety that all parts are interchangeable.


----------



## SimonCK

Awesome, thanks Mariomart. I'll add a couple of SE models to my fantasy shopping list!


----------



## alexir

SimonCK said:


> This may be a silly question, but can anyone please confirm if the 710 SE's models are the same as regular 710 Amphibians for modding. For example can aftermarket bezels, stainless crown...etc be interchanged between regular and SE models?
> Thank you


AFAIK, the SE hands and movement pins have different hole sizes than regular models, so interchanging without modifications might be non-trivial. Other parts should be fine


----------



## jcar79

This thread needs a revival!

As I awaited delivery I honestly thought I was going to put it on, pack it up, and list it on f29. Boy was I wrong. Aside from the not so quick quickset date function this thing is awesome. I'm now considering picking up one of the new no date 020SE's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

jcar79 said:


> This thread needs a revival!
> 
> As I awaited delivery I honestly thought I was going to put it on, pack it up, and list it on f29. Boy was I wrong. Aside from the not so quick quickset date function this thing is awesome. I'm now considering picking up one of the new no date 020SE's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's hooked.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Glad to see I'm not the only one who puts a 20mm strap on a 710 case without caring.


----------



## thewatchadude

James bond style!


----------



## Ptolomeo74

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who puts a 20mm strap on a 710 case without caring.


It's a pity but Eulit doesn't make that lovely Perlon in 22. The Bond style looks cool IMO

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Mike

kompromike said:


> Anyone photographed one of these Pepsis in the wild yet? Or ever ordered the blued hands separately from Meranom?
> 
> I'm curious what they look like. Seems like they might be hard to read. But maybe they catch the light in some striking way.


I'm curious about this one, too. Does anyone know if that's a standard dial, or have they done anything to make it "SE," i.e. fully lumed indices, etc., It appears to be a standard dial from the photo (perhaps explaining why it isn't as expensive as most SEs).


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## joecool




----------



## LBPolarBear

joecool said:


> View attachment 14485249
> View attachment 14485257


You lucky dog you! I watched that and just didn't have the cash for a few weeks. When I finally came back to say "I'll take it!" it was sold a day or two before.

Wear it in good health and let me know if you're ever gonna sell it!


----------



## James_

LBPolarBear said:


> You lucky dog you! I watched that and just didn't have the cash for a few weeks. When I finally came back to say "I'll take it!" it was sold a day or two before.
> 
> Wear it in good health and let me know if you're ever gonna sell it!


Get in the queue


----------



## joecool

LBPolarBear said:


> You lucky dog you! I watched that and just didn't have the cash for a few weeks. When I finally came back to say "I'll take it!" it was sold a day or two before.
> 
> Wear it in good health and let me know if you're ever gonna sell it!


No mate wasn't me who bought the watch you were looking at.
This one was bought from Meranom a good few years back when they were first available.
Also the bezel is a Meranom stainless one I bought at the same time and swapped with the original smooth one! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amphibia-se-930105-103.html


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Vostok Amfibia SE 420B05S


----------



## JonS1967

joecool said:


> View attachment 14485249
> View attachment 14485257


Beautiful! I love this dial. I have the black version and seeing your post makes me realize I should wear mine more. Cheers! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RSW46

I saw the white dial, 24 hour version of the SE on ebay a while back, fell in love with it, missed out on it and then forgot about it. This thread just reminded me of it and to my surprise it is in stock on Meranom! Just placed my order and I can't wait for it to arrive. Its such a unique watch, I'll post some pics when it gets here although I'm sure it will take a while.


----------



## Seikogi

I love the applied indices and sandwich dials Meranom did with the SE models. Its been a long time and they did not come back.


----------



## James_

RSW46 said:


> I saw the white dial, 24 hour version of the SE on ebay a while back, fell in love with it, missed out on it and then forgot about it. This thread just reminded me of it and to my surprise it is in stock on Meranom! Just placed my order and I can't wait for it to arrive. Its such a unique watch, I'll post some pics when it gets here although I'm sure it will take a while.


Couple of weeks


----------



## abram357

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! I love this dial. I have the black version and seeing your post makes me realize I should wear mine more. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW. I want one.


----------



## JonS1967

abram357 said:


> WOW. I want one.


I think this is a truly great looking watch. One of many from Vostok if you ask me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Seikogi said:


> I love the applied indices and sandwich dials Meranom did with the SE models. Its been a long time and they did not come back.


I agree, it's gone very quiet on the SE front lately. Haven't seen many new models coming out.


----------



## abram357

mrwomble said:


> I agree, it's gone very quiet on the SE front lately. Haven't seen many new models coming out.


I'd be really curious to learn more about sales figures. I can't imagine many people buying those quartz chronographs or 45mm Komandirskies. Whereas, the better SEs often fly off the shelves.


----------



## James_

Hoping some 090 models come soon.


----------



## rokman

Some Neptunes as well please

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Starting new week with Vostok 420B06S SE


----------



## tokareva

bearwithwatch said:


> Starting new week with Vostok 420B06S SE


Very nice, would you mind sharing where you got the nice strap? Looks rather expensive though, unfortunately.


----------



## bearwithwatch

tokareva said:


> Very nice, would you mind sharing where you got the nice strap? Looks rather expensive though, unfortunately.


Sure thing. I got from here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32913785051.html

They might feel stiff depending upon your taste. Personally I like them hard and stiff ;-)


----------



## Seikogi

mrwomble said:


> I agree, it's gone very quiet on the SE front lately. Haven't seen many new models coming out.


Many articles are out of stock, I hope Meranom is doing well :/


----------



## Arizone

It's nearing the end of the year, I anticipate they have more planned next year after the long holiday.


----------



## thewatchadude

I recall two years ago, there was a flurry of new SEs around Xmas time. First time my watch budget got totally exploded, and it has remained a theoretical concept since then...


----------



## Seikogi

thewatchadude said:


> I recall two years ago, there was a flurry of new SEs around Xmas time. First time my watch budget got totally exploded, and it has remained a theoretical concept since then...


I think he sources SE parts from China in batches and they assemble them which all takes some time and has to be done in batches in order to not to sit on stock. The one-dim dials with and without applied indices seem to restock again but I have never seen sandwich dial SE versions for sale since I joined WUS apart from the tonneau case. The 1967 sandwich being my favorite, would love to see that in a 710 case ... one can dream


----------



## abram357

I just want something new with applied indices and paddle hands....a gmt would be nice too...


----------



## mrwomble

abram357 said:


> I just want something new with applied indices and paddle hands....a gmt would be nice too...


Amen brother!


----------



## RSW46

This arrived over the weekend and I'm over the moon with it! Such an interesting piece, although as my first 24 hour dial it's taking some getting used to!

It's on the silicone strap, which I'm actually very impressed with considering how terrible I've heard Vostok straps usually are. I think that applies more to the metal bracelets though. My plan was to swap this out for a NATO but I really like the one it came with so will stick with it for now.

It arrived in 15 days to me in the UK from Meranom directly with no import fee either which was great!

I can see this being the beginning of a multiple Vostok collection...


----------



## Arizone

Soon?


----------



## Arizone

This forum software isn't great.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW

Arizone said:


> Soon?
> 
> View attachment 14991741


That looks like what I'm after - if it's a blue, not teal dial - though think I'm going to have to wait until the present 'crisis' is over


----------



## Fergfour

Soon what Arizone? You purchased one or more of those new 960's? Or you're hoping they'll become available again soon?


----------



## Zany4

There were already first and second waves releases of those his 960s in the last few weeks. Both released in the wee small hours of the morning US est so gone by the time I was awake. Even had wait list emails set. The batches must be very small.


----------



## borgil

Zany4 said:


> There were already first and second waves releases of those his 960s in the last few weeks. Both released in the wee small hours of the morning US est so gone by the time I was awake. Even had wait list emails set. The batches must be very small.


On the 20th there were about 10 of each made available. They didn't last very long.


----------



## Fergfour

I was able to order the orange on the 20th, but the turquoise was already gone.


----------



## thewatchadude

Got an orange one as well. I asked for when the turquoise would be available and the answer was quite elusive. Same for the yellow sandwich dial SE. Let's wait and see--not that we have a lot else to do nowadays.


----------



## Fergfour

thewatchadude said:


> Got an orange one as well. I asked for when the turquoise would be available and the answer was quite elusive. Same for the yellow sandwich dial SE. Let's wait and see--not that we have a lot else to do nowadays.


Even if they do become available, it's unknown whether it could be shipped or if there would be delays, etc. 
Until I see some status change on the bronze 1967 I ordered on March 4th, I'll be laying low on further purchases as that was a significant chunk of change for me.


----------



## thewatchadude

In normal times I would have started wondering after one or one and a half month and got seriously alarmed after two months, so nothing to be too afraid off I'd think.


----------



## Zany4

I wanted the blue one and it was gone in both wave's of releases. I got an email for the 2nd blue release but it was at 2:47AM. Doubt there will be more for a while. Under the current circumstances and Force Majeure, I don't think international mail will be timely and there is a greater likelihood of mail being lost in the backlog. I had my orange sunburst SE clear Russian customs and then poof into the ether. I'll wait and see what happens. Acts of mother nature and all that...


----------



## Arizone

Zany4 said:


> There were already first and second waves releases of those his 960s in the last few weeks. Both released in the wee small hours of the morning US est so gone by the time I was awake. Even had wait list emails set. The batches must be very small.


They are numbered through 1500(!) so there seems to be no shortage coming.

No, I am not purchasing one.


----------



## Zany4

Arizone said:


> They are numbered through 1500...


Thanks for noticing that. That's just casebacks most likely. That probably means 500 of each color. I believe that's how they were in the past. Still a good chance later to get whatever color you want as long as you're on the waitlist and get notification during waking hours. Here's hoping the mail starts moving again after the pandemic passes!


----------



## jpmelville

My definition for SE is paddle hands(no arrows), No cheap polished brass bezel, brushed tonneau case and no crazy strap options and some extra complications. There is only 1 I could order even if takes several months to arrive. It's Amphibian SE 090B43. It seems I got the last one from Meranom.


----------



## JaysunDee

kakefe said:


> My 020 s arrived.. blue for me red for my wife... I like the quality logo on the crown and bezel as well.. some quick pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do I find these watches? I can't find anything under Vostok 020...


----------



## Sayan

JaysunDee said:


> Where do I find these watches? I can't find anything under Vostok 020...


Those were sold out a few years ago, and i don't think Meranom will be releasing this design anytime soon.


----------



## crownout

Just saw this thread now. That Vostok is the most attractive I've seen. Pity it's no longer in production.


----------



## jimzilla

Sharp looking watch, I have a similar one with a 24HR dial...


----------



## serge70

Meranom has a small batch of the yellow 420 sandwich dial SE in stock,,,


----------

